# Do Male Disney Fanactics Exist?



## Pip Loves Mickey

I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!

Help me please!!


----------



## Ozzie

Yes there are male disney fanatics. I am 53, married and am a big disney fan. Wew have been to WDW 29 times since our honeymoos in April of 1986, usually for at least 2 weeks at a time. I have a room in our home that is called "the disney room". It is 7'-6"x10' it has my desk which is decorated with disney, (2) book cases full of disney memoribilia, animation cells, posters, prints and lithographs on the walls. I have the mouse 19" red telvision with matching DVD/VHS player. There are things and statues from Disney Gallery in WDW, over 800 pins, etc. I love watching old Mickey Mouse clubs I have on VHS and have been expanding my DVD collection. Our 30th trip is this October for 16 days at the Wilderness Lodge Villas(our home resort).
So yes we do exist!                 You are not alone.

Oz


----------



## sleepygirl

My DH is a big Disney fan.  He didn't start out that way.  His first visit was for our honeymoon.  (I went lots of times as a kid.)  He wasn't exactly feeling the magic on that trip.  I threatened to have the marriage annulled if he didn't hurry up and get in the Disney spirit.  Well, it took a few more trips, but sometime during our 2004 trip, he finally got bitten by the Disney bug.  He's the one who talked me into the trip last year and this year, and told me he now wants to make at least one Disney trip every year.  (I'd like to take a cruise sometime, maybe a DCL cruise and a shorter trip to the World in 2008.)

Grumpy pajamas are now his preferred lounge wear.  When he hears some futuristic music, he'll say how it reminds him of Tomorrowland or Future World.  He always wants to visit the Disney Store when we're at the mall, and we saw Ratatouille this past weekend.  (We don't have children.  We're having too much fun being kids ourselves.)

So yes, they are out there, or you may have to convert one.  I think once you find someone who might be the one, you should take them on a Disney trip before making a long term commitment.  I wouldn't want to spend the rest of my life with someone who didn't "get it".  If he's not into Disney the way you are, you probably would be incompatible in other areas, too.

Best of luck in your search for your Disney soulmate!


----------



## BillSears

Yep they exists.  I'm one of them.


----------



## jimmiej

Male, 47, longtime Disney fan.  I love sports too, but have plenty of room left for Disney.


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

Thank you all for your answers!!    You all rock!! 

You give me hope for the future!!   However. is there anyway I can find a single m an in my age group who might like Disney!!     Dreams really do come true!! 

I tried to take a date !!  Sucked for me and for him Me mostly!! I have never been so glad to leave Disney World in my life  !!    

Any Suggestions!!


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> is there anyway I can find a single m an in my age group who might like Disney!!



You might try joining Dismates.com. The women there outnumber the men 2-to-1 (which is great for us men!  ) but you may find the man of your dreams. Good luck!


----------



## Space Command

I am a huge Dis fan. 28 years old and I have been to the world over 20 times. I always date the girls that can't stand going ...


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

Maybe you should try a Dis girl next time!!  20 times is alot!!  I have some catching up to do!!


----------



## tednvon

Yup....Disney 3-4 times a week in Jan, Feb, March...love just going over in the evening, do dinner, a show or fireworks, and maybe ride one of the classics for the 100th time! Also love to have friends visit who are not "nuts" and make them OOOOOH and AAAAAAH at all the many sides of Disney World.

Last year, spouse got a job at Disney a day or two a week so we lucked out on lots of neat perks. I work at local golf course a day or two, so best of all worlds...

I really do enjoy Disney, except maybe on the really really crowded days which we try to avoid.

I agree, there ain't a lot of us out there, but I am fascinated by the place!!!

Ted


----------



## Space Command

Maybe I have to move down south to find them


----------



## Mickeyistheman

I've been around here on the Dis now for awhile and I did try Dismates.com and its seems really great, but unfortunately the men were a bit older than what I had expected.  Also not alot from my area as well.

I don't know why more men aren't into it, or maybe they are afraid to let others know they like it?

I am single 29 year old, hoping to find a man who will enjoy it, even just a little bit I would be happy.


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

We must keep hope alive and remember that dreams really do come true with Disney!!   We Disney Princesses   will find our Disney Princes  or Pirates one day!!


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Single and 24...plus works for WDW.....


----------



## Dizmom0923

I've been looking and have yet to find one.  I am 32 year old single mom in Louisiana.


----------



## tmli

They do exist, be patient and don't settle!  Met my fiance right here on the Dis, a Disney nut just like me!  Check out my signature!!!


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

Southern women are great fun!!  Notto mention we have excellent manners!! Just like a Disney Princess!!   Maybe you should come on down  Space Command!!


----------



## aniello35

My ,now, wife took me to WDW for the first time in 1/05 and I have loved it since. When I told here we should go there for our Honeymoon, I mean Disneymoon, she couldn't say yes fast enough. My male friends give me crap about loving Disney but I don't care. Disney is for the young at heart; to have a place where making the impossible possible is an everyday thing.


----------



## ChrisFL

Im 28, single, male and a Disney fan...(also a Universal fan).

I also live within 45 mins of WDW


----------



## OhBother

I'm a 31 year old married man who is a huge Disney fan. My wife and I live about 30 minutes away from the parks and we go all the time. We are DVC members, Disney Visa holders, Annual passholders, Disney video club VIP member, all that good stuff. Even though my wife enjoys it as well, I am clearly the Disney nut in the household. I'm constantly browsing message boards and podcasts to get all the up to date news. I love it


----------



## Johnfish

I am a 48 yo male disney fanatic. Still looking for that disney princess to call my own.

John


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

Big Disney fan here, It was my idea that DW and I buy into DVC....For the children!   Yeah! Right!


----------



## smithbecca

Try finding your dream Disney guy up here in Alaska.  It's almost impossible.  

Of course, us women up here have a saying about the men in Alaska, "The odds are good, but the goods are odd."  That may have something to do with it.


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

At least now I know I am not the only Disney Princess  still searching for her Prince!! My odds look even better now. I do have to look on the bright side, though!! At least I'm not in Alaska!! Just Kidding!! 

Girls: Maybe we should look at younger men and teach  them to love Disney!!



Planning the Perfect Escape


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tmli said:


> They do exist, be patient and don't settle!  Met my fiance right here on the Dis, a Disney nut just like me!  Check out my signature!!!



Me, too!!!

It will happen when you LEAST expect it!!!

Marrying my Prince (that I met HERE on "Any Single Disney Men...") in October!  10/10 at 10am


EVERYTHING happens for a reason!!!


----------



## Space Command

Pip, I know all about the beautiful women of the South ... I spent 4 years in school down there ... Nothing better than hearing "Ya'll"


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> Girls: Maybe we should look at younger men and teach  them to love Disney!!



 Ladies, don't give up on us slightly more seasoned male Disney Fans.  

We, too, are looking for our Disney  .


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

It seems as though I have a lot more options than I previously thought!!    .  That's enough to make a southern girl melt!! 

Thanks DisneyDave.
You too Space Command. . .But why'd you leave us Southern Women? 


And the engaagements and weddings are toomuch to hope for!!  I'd just like a date!!   *Congrats*, though!!    Especially on that Oct wedding!!  It's my favorite month!!


----------



## dwheaton

I'm a 31-year-old guy and a huge Disney fan.  For a while, I thought there weren't too many younger people without kids that were into Disney, but that's changed a lot, most recently thanks to the DIS.  

When we started dating three years ago, my wife hadn't been to Disney since she was a kid.  I was really surprised about four months in when she agreed to visit Disney.  We went in January 2005 for five days, and as they say, the rest is history!  We're going back for a week next January, which she thinks will be our last Disney trip for a while.  I have different hopes, though I'm keeping those to myself for now.  

I'm guessing there are lots of normal guys like me who are into Disney.  I wish I'd discovered the DIS years ago!


----------



## ukwildcat

We're out here!  I'm 30, married, 2 kids, and I am the Disney fanatic in the family.  DW likes it, but not like I do.  I'm gradually converting the kids.  When they're older, I know they'll be like me.

Now, my brother is also a Disney fanatic.  He's single and lives in Madison, WI, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Been a disney freak since my first trip in 88 (GF @ the time hated it had to move on and still haven't found one that Likes Diz as much as me.) actually going to be 45 next Tuesday 

Can't decide if I like the week after Labor Day or the week after thankgiving better. Used to go for both just to try and make up my mind now because of work I'm limited to one trip a year and it looks like Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

Thank you all so much for replying to my thread!!   I may, one day, be able to ride off into the sunset with my prince!!   

There is hope for us older Disney Fanatics!!


----------



## ChevyNat

I love Disney... But where I live... don't think I will find any... plus it's a french town... ha! I'm recently single (bilingual) mom of 2 wonderful kids (DS 11 - DD 7)... I'm 38.... So I just dream for a Prince... keeping hope alive??? we'll see ha!


----------



## NMPTheatre

Yes, I'll throw my name into the list.  I'm coming all the way across the country to be there yet again (3rd year in a row!).  I just can't seem to get it out of my system (thank goodness!).  WDW is just the most fun, joyous, and happiest place on earth.  There, I've said it.  Glad to get that off of my chest...


----------



## mjy

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do !! Do they even exist?


 
Do we exist?

Does a duck swim in the water?

Does a bird fly in the air?

Does a bear . . . um . . . well, let's leave it at that.   

OF COURSE there are some men out here who are fanatics.

I have been nuts for Disney for quite some time.  Also own in DVC and have brought friends with me over the past several years so that I can hook them in the mouse as well.

It works.

I'm creating more fanatics as I go.


----------



## disneypryncess

I'm always late to the party (Or thread as the case may be,lol)!!! 
I'd like to jump on the "Search for Your Disney  or  " bandwagon!!
I'm a single 32 yr old from Jersey. Almost all of my past boyfriends have gone to WDW with me at 1 time or another but more for me rather than a love of Disney. *I'd love to find someone who really loves it like I do.*If a few Disers were already lucky enough to find their Prince/Princess on Dis, then there is hope for us all...
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Oh to be in my 30's again.  There appears to be plenty of single Disney  on the boards in their 30's but not so many in their 40's.


----------



## harrycalder

I think I may have posted something similar in another thread, but since misery loves company, I shall reiterate....

I like Disney, but I'm a roller coaster/traditional amusement park fanatic.  Among my fellow coaster geeks, men outnumber the ladies by a wide margin, thus creating much the same situation for us.  I feel much the same as you "DIS chicks" do--I really feel as though I need to be with someone who "gets it" and can share in my enjoyment of roller coasters (my dream is to be married on a roller coaster and I don't think there are many women who aren't into the hobby who would be willing to do that).

I always thought that if we could get our two groups together, it could make for a lot of interesting matches.  For me, I don't think it would be a stretch to imagine that I could become more of a Disney fanatic if I found someone interested/willing to attend my annual Coaster Convention and go to Knoebels a few times a year.   Of course, if the coasters, Tower of Terror, and Mission: Space are your least favorite things at Disney, you don't have much hope of matching well with me (or other coaster geeks).  Otherwise, we're out here and worth looking into.

All that said, for me personally, my life is too chaotic to pursue a relationship with anyone right now, but I always welcome new friends.  

-Jason


----------



## BigGreen73

Oh yeah, we exist. I am 34 and a huge Disney fan and I have been for a long time. Pins, movies, random collectables etc etc. I have gone to WDW 4 times and will be making it 5 in 2008.  

I was lucky enough marry my  10 years ago. She's as big a fan, if not bigger fan than I am.


----------



## djblu883

harrycalder said:


> I think I may have posted something similar in another thread, but since misery loves company, I shall reiterate....
> 
> I like Disney, but I'm a roller coaster/traditional amusement park fanatic.  Among my fellow coaster geeks, men outnumber the ladies by a wide margin, thus creating much the same situation for us.  I feel much the same as you "DIS chicks" do--I really feel as though I need to be with someone who "gets it" and can share in my enjoyment of roller coasters (my dream is to be married on a roller coaster and I don't think there are many women who aren't into the hobby who would be willing to do that).
> 
> I always thought that if we could get our two groups together, it could make for a lot of interesting matches.  For me, I don't think it would be a stretch to imagine that I could become more of a Disney fanatic if I found someone interested/willing to attend my annual Coaster Convention and go to Knoebels a few times a year.   Of course, if the coasters, Tower of Terror, and Mission: Space are your least favorite things at Disney, you don't have much hope of matching well with me (or other coaster geeks).  Otherwise, we're out here and worth looking into.
> 
> All that said, for me personally, my life is too chaotic to pursue a relationship with anyone right now, but I always welcome new friends.
> 
> -Jason



Jason you didn't state your age but we do have one Girl on this site I can think of right off the bat who adores coasters...she even goes by the name Coastergal!!!!...join us in chat some time...who knows you might just find the girl/woman of your dreams there...dismates.com...sign up then go down the page and hit the chat link....we are there about 9ish your time...


----------



## ChevyNat

DisneydaveCT said:


> Oh to be in my 30's again.  There appears to be plenty of single Disney  on the boards in their 30's but not so many in their 40's.



And as for I, all men are in their early 30s... looking for more mature men ha! ha!


----------



## fla4fun

DisneydaveCT said:


> Oh to be in my 30's again.  There appears to be plenty of single Disney  on the boards in their 30's but not so many in their 40's.



Don't give up!  There are a few of us in the 40's as well.    come in all ages.  Some are just more willing to share their age than others.  We fortysomethings can be a shy bunch you know.

Then, of course, there's the question of compatibility.  I mean, I'm a deluxe/DVC 10 day trips at least twice a year, so I don't know how well I'd mesh with a value loving weekender (and there's no compatibility with a peak season crowd lover).  Then there's the whole counter service vs table service thing to consider.  Is it better to match up with someone who qualifies for two discount codes or three?  Oh the decisions!

I'm glad the OP started this thread.  It gives a person hope!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

fla4fun said:


> Don't give up!  There are a few of us in the 40's as well.    come in all ages.  Some are just more willing to share their age than others.  We fortysomethings can be a shy bunch you know.
> 
> Then, of course, there's the question of compatibility.  I mean, I'm a deluxe/DVC 10 day trips at least twice a year, so I don't know how well I'd mesh with a value loving weekender (and there's no compatibility with a peak season crowd lover).  Then there's the whole counter service vs table service thing to consider.  Is it better to match up with someone who qualifies for two discount codes or three?  Oh the decisions!
> 
> I'm glad the OP started this thread.  It gives a person hope!




Don't worry Fla4Fun, I am not giving up hope, nor am I getting discouraged.  I was merely noting that women in their 30's appear to be helping their chances for finding their Disney Prince by listing their age.  Although I think listing your age range is smart as well.

I agree with you about the compatibility of each person's Disney lifestyle is important as well.  Thanks to my DVC membership, and SW, I am able to get down to WDW a couple of times as year.  And my  needs to understand that as well.  Not to mention my love of golfing at Disney.  

I am optimistic that in  , we will each find our   or  .


----------



## Carrieannew

And what about us folks in our late 20's. I feel so left out.


----------



## ChevyNat

They're so many of us single Disney lovers out there... from all around!  We should all meet at Disney ha! ha!  if you believe anything can happen!


----------



## KatMark

My husband will be 55 in January and I have never seen a "bigger" kid in my life. The man walks around the park in his Eeyore ears. And last year, he found a t-shirt (which I of course then bought for him) with Pluto on a leash that says: "I'm well trained...just ask my wife." As soon as he retires, he wants to work at Disney.


----------



## ChevyNat

KatMark said:


> My husband will be 55 in January and I have never seen a "bigger" kid in my life. The man walks around the park in his Eeyore ears. And last year, he found a t-shirt (which I of course then bought for him) with Pluto on a leash that says: "I'm well trained...just ask my wife." As soon as he retires, he wants to work at Disney.



that must be so cute to see ha!  ha! and congrats on your 25th wedding anniversary... hope you get to spend it at Disney!


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Hello all male DISers. 55 yr old (straight) male Disney guy here. Moving from upstate NY to the 1st exit to Disney  off I-4 towards the end of October and will be buying an AP and going every day (God willing). Do I like Disney??  What do you think?   ºOº


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

I want to thanks everyone for reading and participating in the thread I started!!!   I have met so many nice people (men and women)!! It is great to know that "Someday our Prince (or Princess) will come"!!  

Keep writing and listening and we will all end up with our very own Disney Fanatic!!


----------



## debbiet1

I'd really like to know how you convert a DH to enjoy Disney.  As you can see by my signature we've been to FLA many times over the years and very few of those at Disney.  He's all for going to the Gulf Coast but mention Disney and its.. do we have to?  He was really thrilled when I told him I made reservations for Christmas at Disney this  year  lol.  He said great are we going to the Gulf coast and driving over to Disney for a day or two.. ummmm not exactlyyyyyyyyyy..  lol  we're staying at POP unless I upgrade Dec 23-31.  Wont he be pleased???  lol  He says he plans on going to Epcot and Magic Kingdom for our sons birthday (dec 29)  but after that we can find him at the Cigar bar at DTD. He's in for a heap of surprises because he's NOT going to be there all the time. I just wish I could turn him into a Disney fan like I am. He loves the Disney movies, loves the kids having fun there. But would rather spend a week or two on the beach at the Gulf coast than at Disneyworld.


----------



## fla4fun

debbiet1 said:


> I'd really like to know how you convert a DH to enjoy Disney.  As you can see by my signature we've been to FLA many times over the years and very few of those at Disney.  He's all for going to the Gulf Coast but mention Disney and its.. do we have to?  He was really thrilled when I told him I made reservations for Christmas at Disney this  year  lol.  He said great are we going to the Gulf coast and driving over to Disney for a day or two.. ummmm not exactlyyyyyyyyyy..  lol  we're staying at POP unless I upgrade Dec 23-31.  Wont he be pleased???  lol  He says he plans on going to Epcot and Magic Kingdom for our sons birthday (dec 29)  but after that we can find him at the Cigar bar at DTD. He's in for a heap of surprises because he's NOT going to be there all the time. I just wish I could turn him into a Disney fan like I am. He loves the Disney movies, loves the kids having fun there. But would rather spend a week or two on the beach at the Gulf coast than at Disneyworld.



What does he like doing at the beach?  Is it the walks along the shore?  Fishing?

I'm thinking that maybe he needs to be introduced to some of the recreational pursuits outside the theme parks.  Except for pool hopping (which isn't allowed) you can use the recreational facilities of any of the resorts no matter where you're staying, so if you want to go horseback riding or biking at FW, no problem.  Fishing in Bay Lake? No problem. My dad was never a big Disney fan until the first time we stayed on property (when I was finally old enough to foot the bill and got to pick the hotel).  He went into it with the attitude of "why waste the money" and came out "how soon can we go back?"  For him, it was the fishing expeditions and renting boats at the marina, and relaxing in a lounge chair by the lake (we were staying at CR).  We just needed to find "his" Disney World to make him a fan.


----------



## gmoon

I too am a big Disney Fan, I have been to all 11 Disney Parks World Wide (last September, all 11 in 6 weeks) Been to Disneyland 5 times, WDW 4 times, Tokyo Disney Resort Twice and HK and Paris Once. I am Coming to Mousefest via Disneyland this year.

I am 38 and single butI am geographically impossible. I live in Sydney Australia. And I think the US is a nice place to visit but


----------



## ChevyNat

gmoon said:


> I too am a big Disney Fan, I have been to all 11 Disney Parks World Wide (last September, all 11 in 6 weeks) Been to Disneyland 5 times, WDW 4 times, Tokyo Disney Resort Twice and HK and Paris Once. I am Coming to Mousefest via Disneyland this year.
> 
> I am 38 and single butI am geographically impossible. I live in Sydney Australia. And I think the US is a nice place to visit but



Welcome to the Dis... Wow, you love Disney!! How was Paris and Tokyo Disney? Weird???   hey! Nothing is impossible... I'm sure you'll meet someone that loves to travel and of course loves Disney!!!


----------



## debbiet1

He likes walking the beach or just sitting in a lounge chair watching out into the Gulf. He does like fishing also.


----------



## dburg30

I dont know if I'm a disney fanatic YET, but working on it.  I'm much more interested in the parks / attractions etc then the movies etc etc (I like those too of course).  Just something about the shear massiveness of WDW just has me in awe.  And how (normally) it all flows so smoothly.


----------



## mjy

NYDisneyKid said:


> Hello all male DISers. 55 yr old (straight) male Disney guy here. Moving from upstate NY to the 1st exit to Disney off I-4 towards the end of October and will be buying an AP and going every day (God willing). Do I like Disney?? What do you think? ºOº


 
I don't think I could do what you are doing.

I love Disney and all, but I cannot stand the heat and humidity (it's bad enough in the Chicago region.)  I know, I know, "That's why God made air-conditioning!"

I just don't think I could live down there.

But, that being said, I'm happy for (and somewhat jealous of) you!


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1, what does hubby like to do at home? I'm sure you can find something fun to do at Disney too.  There's so much to do over there. Did he see the recreational part of the planning disc.. maybe he will click with something... Good luck...
Where are you from exactly? Right now I'm at my Sister's place in Gatineau, Qc... As for I, I leave in a small town, Rouyn-Noranda, Qc... Soooooo far away from my dream place, WDW... But working on moving to Ottawa sometime in the future.


----------



## debbiet1

We live on just under 600 acres so we spend a lot of time outdoors.  He likes fishing, hunting, jumping on the 4 wheeler going thru the property checking on things. No we dont have farm animals. He spends a lot of time splitting our firewood for the winter..  I'm about an hour from you right now.  We're in a little town called Ladysmith. Which is MUCH smaller than Rouyn   lol


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, at least you're near Ottawa... I'm back home now... a long 6 hours away from my secure place...
Back to reality with the divorce proceedings etc.... What a mess! How my heart desires to be in Ottawa and leave a wonderful life there!
Someday... I just have to wait 2 years and I'm going to be there ha! A nice surprise for EX-Hubby ha! ha!


----------



## Razor Roman

Yes... we are around. I'm 28, and finishing up a divorce now... all my female friends try to remind me "don't mention Disney" if I am meeting a woman, LOL. I just got a Jessica Rabbit tattoo if that gives you an idea


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> Yes... we are around. I'm 28, and finishing up a divorce now... all my female friends try to remind me "don't mention Disney" if I am meeting a woman, LOL. I just got a Jessica Rabbit tattoo if that gives you an idea



Sorry to hear about your divorce. But I think if you love disney you should mention it. I cant imagine meeting a guy and not talking about Disney. 

Not so sure about the Jessica Rabbit tattoo hehe . I have been wanting to get a Mickey one for awhile just havent found the time.


----------



## iluvdizknee

YES....My 46 yr old DH is a Disney Nut....   At our wedding 21 years ago he wore disney underwear, disney hightops and a mickey earring.....
We went to Hawaii on our honeymoon, but had to make a WDW trip the same year for a 2nd honeymoon because he had to celebrate at disney.
Now my kids, DS 13  DS 17 are also WDW fanatics...that is the only place they like to vacation. 
I love it too....   A WHOLE FAMILY OF DISNEY FANATICS!


----------



## debbiet1

Nat I hope you get to come back *home* sooner than 2 yrs. Good luck with the divorce I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## debbiet1

Razor?  nothing wrong with a Jessica Rabbit.. nothing like having a sexy redhead tattooed on your arm.  Ooops did I forget to mention i'm a redhead?  lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

Razor definitely mention Disney....my soon to be EX didn't want me to talk about it but how can I not???  It is in my mind at least some part of every day if not all.  Did I mention that Disney is part of the reason we are getting divorced?  Pretty crazy to me but oh well.  I will be there in 5 months


----------



## mjy

debbiet1 said:


> I'd really like to know how you convert a DH to enjoy Disney.


 
When all else fails, brainwashing works.

1.  Rent the park after hours
2.  Strap him in a boat
3.  Run him through "It's A Small World"
4.  Repeat the Small World "cruise" until he buckles
5.  He's a convert!


----------



## debbiet1

lol  Mike,  He hears Its a Small World Afterall.. ALLLLLLL the time.. the kids keep singing it to him to get him used to it.


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> Nat I hope you get to come back *home* sooner than 2 yrs. Good luck with the divorce I hope it goes well for you!



Debbie, Thank's, I hope it will be faster then 2 yrs myself. It's the kids in all this that is getting to me... He called today and wanted to pick them up to go for a bbq at night... my kids were already invited to a party at their friend's place... so I suggested how about lunch? He told me no, it's already 11:00 am, so too late for that  ... So I brought them out for luch... So after we went to their friend's house and I have to pass by my soon Ex's girlfriend's house, he was there... so I guess it was more important to pass the Sunday afternoon with her then to get his kids that he did not see in over 2 weeks... so I know that he does not really care about them... that really gets to me...


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> Razor definitely mention Disney....my soon to be EX didn't want me to talk about it but how can I not???  It is in my mind at least some part of every day if not all.  Did I mention that Disney is part of the reason we are getting divorced?  Pretty crazy to me but oh well.  I will be there in 5 months



Sorry about the divorce... I know how you feel... but have fun in Disney   I will be celebrating my 40th next year there!!!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Male Disney fan here, age 44.  Never been married, may stay that way.  Been to WDW seven times and to DL once.

Jim


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Razor Roman said:


> Yes... we are around. I'm 28, and finishing up a divorce now... all my female friends try to remind me "don't mention Disney" if I am meeting a woman, LOL. I just got a Jessica Rabbit tattoo if that gives you an idea



Razor don't be afraid to mention your love of Disney to potential new women in your life.  After years of trying to enjoy my love of Disney with non-Disney women, I have decided it is better to wait for a Disney Princess than to settle for a woman who doesn't understand or appreciate my love of Disney.  Your  will come...and so will mine.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

*No, We Don't Exist!*


----------



## debbiet1

Nat, thats the sad part when its the kids that are the ones that are losing out. Maybe one day he'll realize what he's lost, I know it'll be too late then but at least he'll smarten up.  Some Men I tell ya, Sheesh!!!  Hubby and I have been married 20 yrs and we've had ups n downs but still together. Now if I could just turn him into a Disney Fan I'd be all set.  lol


----------



## Razor Roman

not trying to hide my love of Disney, don't worry. Finding a chick who appreciates Disney AND finds Opie & Anthony funny is gonna be a challenge...


----------



## ChevyNat

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Male Disney fan here, age 44.  Never been married, may stay that way.  Been to WDW seven times and to DL once.
> 
> Jim



Reading all the divorce horrors on here... I don't blame you ha! ha! But you never know.... Love might hit you and you'll be on


----------



## WDWFRV

DisneydaveCT said:


> Oh to be in my 30's again.  There appears to be plenty of single Disney  on the boards in their 30's but not so many in their 40's.



Well, 47 is not bad at all, why not find someone in their 30's, for example, my sis is 38 going on 39 (looking for someone to have fun with, laugh and of course a Disney freak, my husband and I have 12 years difference and he is my best friend and yes we love Disney.  I think right now my sis needs someone to talk with, of course she has her family but to have someone just to chat about this and that would do her some good.  She goes by the name of ChevyNat ha!ha! and she is just the sweetest person on earth (don't know why a person could leave such a wonderful woman and mother like her)


----------



## debbiet1

Hey I like your sister, we've had a couple of quick chats *see above*.  Hmmmm I like your thinking.. we could match make.. we'll call it.. WDWFRV and Debbies match making service.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Hey I like your sister, we've had a couple of quick chats *see above*.  Hmmmm I like your thinking.. we could match make.. we'll call it.. WDWFRV and Debbies match making service.



Way too cool Debbie, let's go for it.  Hey you are not far from me, I live in Gatineau, Qc.  My heart just throbs for my sis and my two wonderful niece and nephew.  I know that she is concerned about me, this is affecting me a lot.  I wish I could protect her from everything she is going through, but in two years my husband and I are selling our house to move to Ottawa and my sis will come and live with us, like that the kids will be able to go to a good English school.  But we are planning to move to Florida one day, near our favorite place on earth (DISNEY).


----------



## debbiet1

what part of Gatineau are you at?  Hull , Gatineau or Aylmer?  now that its all combined.  I was born and raised in Aylmer.  We now live past Shawville if you know where that is.  If I had my way.. and I will someday.  I'll at least live in Florida from Dec-March lol  Then I wont have to deal with winter!~


----------



## WDWFRV

I live in Gatineau just behind Wal-Mart on Maloney boulevard.  Do you work in Ottawa?


----------



## debbiet1

Oh I've been there many times.  I used to work for RCMP until we moved up here now i'm a stay at home mom, only problem is .. kids are in school full time  lol   I'm thinking of going back to work but trying to get back into the gov't isnt easy.


----------



## Gina

It sure seems like there are plenty of single Disney nutballs here! I don't feel so alone now!    It just seems that none of them (the guys) are in Texas!!   

I'm 40-going-on-12, and have an 11 year old son. Our dream is to complete our family with someone who would never say something as stupid as "Let's go someplace other than Disney."


----------



## Johnfish

ChevyNat said:


> Debbie, Thank's, I hope it will be faster then 2 yrs myself. It's the kids in all this that is getting to me... He called today and wanted to pick them up to go for a bbq at night... my kids were already invited to a party at their friend's place... so I suggested how about lunch? He told me no, it's already 11:00 am, so too late for that  ... So I brought them out for luch... So after we went to their friend's house and I have to pass by my soon Ex's girlfriend's house, he was there... so I guess it was more important to pass the Sunday afternoon with her then to get his kids that he did not see in over 2 weeks... so I know that he does not really care about them... that really gets to me...



Nat,

I am soo sorry to hear about your troubles. It is so tough on the kids. I was fortunate that my ex was willing to work with me about child custody issues. She realized the best place for our son was with me and didnt fight it. But she made the effort not to dissapoint him about visitation. 

I wish you the best of luck with the divorce.  

John


----------



## ChevyNat

Wow... so much talking about MOI!!! ha! ha!

John! Thank's for the support...

Debbie and Sis... Yes! I could see you guys as match making services  

Can't wait to move to Ottawa... we might become good friends ha! That would be cool.


----------



## debbiet1

That would be great.  Now.. any single guys that are interested in Nat.. You have to go thru WDWFRV and myself.  Send your application we'll get back to you.. LMAO  jk.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Awwww...I wanted to be your first client.  Not many Disney guys in La.


----------



## Chandler

I have really turned into a WDW fanactic. After planning our 10th Ann. trip (over a year now, finalley going in October 2007) I really feel I can be called a WDW "junkie", just ask my wife !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnfish

Dizmom0923 said:


> Awwww...I wanted to be your first client.  Not many Disney guys in La.



Hi Dizmom,

Is Virginia too far away?  


John


----------



## DisneydaveCT

WDWFRV said:


> Well, 47 is not bad at all, why not find someone in their 30's, for example, my sis is 38 going on 39 (looking for someone to have fun with, laugh and of course a Disney freak, my husband and I have 12 years difference and he is my best friend and yes we love Disney.  I think right now my sis needs someone to talk with, of course she has her family but to have someone just to chat about this and that would do her some good.  She goes by the name of ChevyNat ha!ha! and she is just the sweetest person on earth (don't know why a person could leave such a wonderful woman and mother like her)



I have never said that I wouldn't be interested in a relationship with a woman in her 30's.  It has, however, been my experience that most women would prefer a relatioship with man who is only 2-3 years older than her, which means the chances are slim for me to find a Disney Princess in her 30's interested in a 47 year old Disney Prince.


----------



## WDWFRV

Johnfish said:


> Nat,
> 
> I am soo sorry to hear about your troubles. It is so tough on the kids. I was fortunate that my ex was willing to work with me about child custody issues. She realized the best place for our son was with me and didnt fight it. But she made the effort not to dissapoint him about visitation.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with the divorce.
> 
> John



WOW, I am totally impressed that your child is in your care.  You must be a GREAT dad.  Congrats.  Usually they always leave them with the mother.  By the way, how old is your son.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> That would be great.  Now.. any single guys that are interested in Nat.. You have to go thru WDWFRV and myself.  Send your application we'll get back to you.. LMAO  jk.



You bet on it Debbie.  Anyone interested in having a nice conversation with a 39 year old woman that absolutely loves Disney and is very sociable just write to me or Debbie ha!ha!  Hey you never know, maybe she could meet her prince charming on the DIS, I see that a lot of people have done it, so why not her.  The lines are open!!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Johnfish said:


> Hi Dizmom,
> 
> Is Virginia too far away?
> 
> 
> John



John that all depends on how long of a ride it is to Disney???  It may be best to find my Disney prince in another area, so far I haven't had much luck where I am at.


----------



## Johnfish

WDWFRV said:


> WOW, I am totally impressed that your child is in your care.  You must be a GREAT dad.  Congrats.  Usually they always leave them with the mother.  By the way, how old is your son.



Hi WDW,

Thanks for the compliment. Matt is 18 and starting his first day of college today (local so he is still living home). I have had sole custody since he was 10. I consider being his dad one of the greatest joys of my life. I waited until he was 16 before I started dating because I wanted to be sure he had at least one full time parent. His mom had a lot of emotional issues (enough said on that issue).  Needless to say he and I are very close.



Dizmom0923 said:


> John that all depends on how long of a ride it is to Disney???  It may be best to find my Disney prince in another area, so far I haven't had much luck where I am at.




Hi Dizmom,

Its about a 10 hour drive to Disney  But that doesnt stop me from going at least once a year.  I agree that I may need to start looking further a field to find my Disney Princess  I have not had much success in my area either.

John


----------



## DisneydaveCT

WDWFRV said:


> You bet on it Debbie.  Anyone interested in having a nice conversation with a 39 year old woman that absolutely loves Disney and is very sociable just write to me or Debbie ha!ha!  Hey you never know, maybe she could meet her prince charming on the DIS, I see that a lot of people have done it, so why not her.  The lines are open!!!!



If she hasn't already, she might join the nightly chat on Dismates.  It starts around  9PM EST.  Of course, she can always chat with good-looking Disney Prince in CT.


----------



## WDWFRV

Johnfish said:


> Hi Dizmom,
> 
> Is Virginia too far away?
> 
> 
> John



Hey Johnfish

Is Canada too far away for you to have a chat with my sis ha!ha!  She needs so many friends right now (ChevyNat).  How long ago did you get your divorce?


----------



## WDWFRV

DisneydaveCT said:


> If she hasn't already, she might join the nightly chat on Dismates.  It starts around  9PM EST.  Of course, she can always chat with good-looking Disney Prince in CT.



Thank you so much for the advice and I will pass it on to her, if she isn't already reading all of this and nodding her head ha!ha!


----------



## debbiet1

Actually my brother in law raised his 2 boys himself also.  My *ex* sister in law didnt want to have anything to do with the boys.  She walked out on them when they were 2 and 8. Barely even sees them for 1 weekend a month, they cut in on her time, they are 17 and 11 now. My brother in law did/does a great job raising them.  So we know there are some great dads out there!


----------



## debbiet1

or if she isnt reading this and nodding her head and saying OMG you 2 what are you doing??  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> or if she isnt reading this and nodding her head and saying OMG you 2 what are you doing??  lol



You hit the nail right on the head Debbie.... you guys are too funny!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

I have had sole custody since he was 10. I consider being his dad one of the greatest joys of my life.

John, That is so beautiful... that's exactly what I think... I give them everything... my time, my love everything and my soon EX said that I was maybe doing to much for them... I don't know,it just comes naturally for me.


----------



## debbiet1

You can never do too much for them.  We moved up to the country and I gave up travelling to the city to work so that I could be with them. The way I see it they are grown up too fast and gone before you know it.  Enjoy every minute you can with them and enjoy it to the fullest. 
BTW... Ottawa to CT (well Hartford ( I think it was)  CT) is only a 7 hour drive.. *grin*


----------



## Dizmom0923

Unfortunately in my case the fathers are pretty much convenient dads.  Only when the kids can be squeezed into their time.  Its not very often either.  DD is 14 and DS is 5.  To be honest, it does not matter if they ever see them again.  They are the ones who are losing out.  My kids are my life and hopefully one day we will complete the Disney family with my Prince.

John, 

It only takes us 10hrs. to get to Disney also.  I love my Disney road trips.  How far do you think Virginia is from here?  I am in Metairie, right outside of New Orleans.


----------



## WDWFRV

Johnfish said:


> Hi WDW,
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. Matt is 18 and starting his first day of college today (local so he is still living home). I have had sole custody since he was 10. I consider being his dad one of the greatest joys of my life. I waited until he was 16 before I started dating because I wanted to be sure he had at least one full time parent. His mom had a lot of emotional issues (enough said on that issue).  Needless to say he and I are very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dizmom,
> 
> Its about a 10 hour drive to Disney  But that doesnt stop me from going at least once a year.  I agree that I may need to start looking further a field to find my Disney Princess  I have not had much success in my area either.
> 
> John



JohnFish,

You are bringing tears to my eyes.  What a wonderful dad, your son is very lucky.  Congrats to your son for his first day at College.  I hope all goes well for him.  I know what you are talking about when you say that our children are the joys of our lives.  See, I do not have children but my sister and I are extremely close and they even call me their second mom.  They are just precious to me, they our my life besides my husband.  My husband absolutely adores them.  My sister is moving with us in about two years and our goal is to move to Florida where it's warm and of course DISNEY ha!ha!  Better choices of Universities for the children depending on what they decide to do in life.  At least now, she has goals in life because with her EX, no goals, no ambition.  Well enough of that and now she starts a second chapter in her life which is better for the children anyway.  It's nice to see that there is good dads out there.


----------



## Dizmom0923

You couldn't have said that any better.  I too, want to move to Disney in the next couple of years.  It was soooo hard to share my goals and dreams with someone who thought they were ridiculous.  Onto my new chapter......


----------



## Dizmom0923

ChevyNat said:


> I have had sole custody since he was 10. I consider being his dad one of the greatest joys of my life.
> 
> John, That is so beautiful... that's exactly what I think... I give them everything... my time, my love everything and my soon EX said that I was maybe doing to much for them... I don't know,it just comes naturally for me.



Maybe your soon EX is my soon EX.  He said the problem with me is that I made my children my life.  Is it just me or.......


----------



## WDWFRV

Dizmom0923 said:


> Unfortunately in my case the fathers are pretty much convenient dads.  Only when the kids can be squeezed into their time.  Its not very often either.  DD is 14 and DS is 5.  To be honest, it does not matter if they ever see them again.  They are the ones who are losing out.  My kids are my life and hopefully one day we will complete the Disney family with my Prince.
> 
> John,
> 
> It only takes us 10hrs. to get to Disney also.  I love my Disney road trips.  How far do you think Virginia is from here?  I am in Metairie, right outside of New Orleans.



That is so sad to see that there are people out there that way.  Just convenient for them.  Well, you know what, your children don't need that at all.  You are better off not seeing them ever again.  They do not deserve that treatment from them.  I am getting frustrated, sorry.


----------



## WDWFRV

Dizmom0923 said:


> Maybe your soon EX is my soon EX.  He said the problem with me is that I made my children my life.  Is it just me or.......



No it's not just you, it's them the problem ha!ha!  They have huge problems in their head, they need to grow up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Vent away....sometimes I use the boards to do it.  What is crazy is that I truly do have two wonderful kids.  We are so much better off now.  We have our rough times just like every other family but for the most part we are pretty happy.


----------



## WDWFRV

Dizmom0923 said:


> Vent away....sometimes I use the boards to do it.  What is crazy is that I truly do have two wonderful kids.  We are so much better off now.  We have our rough times just like every other family but for the most part we are pretty happy.



My sister also have two wonderful children.  Maybe you should meet each other for a coffee at Disney one of these days. The boy is just brilliant at school, he won two years in a row the public speaking, I bought him a nice glass trophy to congratulate him, he was so proud.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Actually my brother in law raised his 2 boys himself also.  My *ex* sister in law didnt want to have anything to do with the boys.  She walked out on them when they were 2 and 8. Barely even sees them for 1 weekend a month, they cut in on her time, they are 17 and 11 now. My brother in law did/does a great job raising them.  So we know there are some great dads out there!



WOW, how can a mother leave her children at such a young age


----------



## debbiet1

I dont know but she did. When the judge offered her joint custody or custody of 1 of the boys she didnt want it.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> I dont know but she did. When the judge offered her joint custody or custody of 1 of the boys she didnt want it.



So so sad.


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks for all the warm compliments about my situation. It is so sad to see parents that want nothing to do with their children. I for one can not understand that at all! I have been very melenacholy (spelling?) this year. Matt is grown and does not want to do as many things with me. I understand that and accept it. But I miss my little boy! At least he is still really enthusiastic about doing Disney with me.

Dismom I am about 16 hours from you, I think. My son went on a mission trip with the church this april to help rebuilding homes in NO. I think he said it took him that long.

I would love to chat with anyone who likes to talk about Disney (I do have other interests as well LOL)  Feel free to PM me and I will give you my email address.



John


----------



## WDWFRV

Johnfish said:


> Thanks for all the warm compliments about my situation. It is so sad to see parents that want nothing to do with their children. I for one can not understand that at all! I have been very melenacholy (spelling?) this year. Matt is grown and does not want to do as many things with me. I understand that and accept it. But I miss my little boy! At least he is still really enthusiastic about doing Disney with me.
> 
> Dismom I am about 16 hours from you, I think. My son went on a mission trip with the church this april to help rebuilding homes in NO. I think he said it took him that long.
> 
> I would love to chat with anyone who likes to talk about Disney (I do have other interests as well LOL)  Feel free to PM me and I will give you my email address.
> 
> 
> 
> John



I think that one of your interest is fishing, am I wrong LOL, I will definitely tell my sister to chat with you, she needs a lot of friends at this moment.


----------



## debbiet1

I love that fishing mickey on your signature.  And what else is there besides disney, fishing and the great outdoors???  lol  Sorry the great outdoors is my way of life.  We live on just under 600 acres so spend a lot of time enjoying it.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> I love that fishing mickey on your signature.  And what else is there besides disney, fishing and the great outdoors???  lol  Sorry the great outdoors is my way of life.  We live on just under 600 acres so spend a lot of time enjoying it.




Where is Bellair beach


----------



## inloveindisney

My hubby is a disney fanatic.  i'm the researcher-he's the "When's our next trip, honey" guy.  As soon as I plan one trip, he's thinking of when we'll have the moola for the next one.  He's so funny.


----------



## debbiet1

I wish mine were, I'm lucky enough to get in a week at Disney this time. Bellair Beach is between Clearwater and St. Petersburgh in Florida.  Its beautiful, right on the Gulf of Mexico, Miles and Miles of beach.


----------



## ChevyNat

Here is to a new chapter in everyone's life.... let's be positive and live life to the fullest.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thanks Nat.  Would that be Rosa Regale we are celebrating with??


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> Vent away....sometimes I use the boards to do it.  What is crazy is that I truly do have two wonderful kids.  We are so much better off now.  We have our rough times just like every other family but for the most part we are pretty happy.



You sound like a great mom... don't let them (EX) get you down... you have great children in your life...
I say that my EX did not give me very much during our relationship, but he gave me 2 great kids which I adore... (and rised, and gave great parties to, and took them to their activities, and stayed up all night when they were sick...ha! ha!ha!) I guess I did everything for them and just got rid of the excess bagage...   a lot of excess bagage (in-laws)


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thanks Nat.  Would that be Rosa Regale we are celebrating with??



You better believe it... ha! Just imagine yourself toating with a nice glass and you will have it ha!

POSITIVE THINKING!!! That's what I did today and had a wonderful day!!! Even got my EX to force and sweat on a bran new pool that I bought for the kids (For next summer of course, but the special was great), but I could not bring it into my basement... so called him up and ask if he could bring it down for me... And you know what ... HE DID!!!!   Wow I'm going to use more of this positive thinking, works great!


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

DisneydaveCT said:


> Razor don't be afraid to mention your love of Disney to potential new women in your life.  After years of trying to enjoy my love of Disney with non-Disney women, I have decided it is better to wait for a Disney Princess than to settle for a woman who doesn't understand or appreciate my love of Disney.  Your  will come...and so will mine.



I hope you find your princess. She is out there somewhere probably looking for you too. I agree, don't settle for anything else. I know I won't.  I can only imagine how utterly romantic it must be for a couple to share a common interest. Even better when it is Disney.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DisneyDivaMom said:


> I can only imagine how utterly romantic it must be for a couple to share a common interest. Even better when it is Disney.



That is why I have decided to wait for a Disney  . 



Dizmom0923 said:


> I am in Metairie, right outside of New Orleans.



Where are you in relation to Alexandria, LA?  I have relatives in that town.



WDWFRV said:


> JohnFish,
> 
> You are bringing tears to my eyes.  What a wonderful dad, your son is very lucky.  Congrats to your son for his first day at College.  I hope all goes well for him.  I know what you are talking about when you say that our children are the joys of our lives.  See, I do not have children but my sister and I are extremely close and they even call me their second mom.  They are just precious to me, they our my life besides my husband.  My husband absolutely adores them.  My sister is moving with us in about two years and our goal is to move to Florida where it's warm and of course DISNEY ha!ha!  Better choices of Universities for the children depending on what they decide to do in life.  At least now, she has goals in life because with her EX, no goals, no ambition.  Well enough of that and now she starts a second chapter in her life which is better for the children anyway.  It's nice to see that there is good dads out there.



I won't try to top John, but suffice it to say that I am known as a good dad as well.  In fact, in my dating profiles on other sites, I have written that any woman interested in dating me is getting a package deal.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Where are you in relation to Alexandria, LA?  I have relatives in that town.


I am about 4-5 hours south of there.  I have never been there before so I don't know to much about it.  Every time I travel I seem to be drawn toward the East 

I have decided not to look to much for my Disney Prince, when the time is right he will show up and if not I am thinking of having a Disney wedding just for myself.


----------



## debbiet1

Grabs the champagne bottle from Nat and uses it on top of my Dh's head.  OMG that man is raising my bloodpressure.  lol.   Last night I said ok i'll go Thursday and pay off our trip. He said maybe you should cancel it and we'll go later on in January when its quiet.  UMMMMM HELLOOOOOOOOO,  this was supposed to be the kids christmas gift AND our sons 8th birthday at disney.. I am NOT.. and I repeat NOT going to cancel. I should redo the reservations and stay in a more expensive place for that.  Sorry I'm venting.  He just ticked me off.  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

Dave... You are right, if anyone is interested in dating, they do get a package deal, if they don't accept, they are not worth it... my sister has no kids and she found her prince... but her package deal is her family (me, my kids and parents) ha! , so my poor B.I.L is stuck with all of us!! ... But I know that he adores all of us and we love him too... my son is really attached to him, when he has a question that has anything to do with school (hard math or History) he calls his encyclopedia uncle ha! ha!


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Grabs the champagne bottle from Nat and uses it on top of my Dh's head.  OMG that man is raising my bloodpressure.  lol.   Last night I said ok i'll go Thursday and pay off our trip. He said maybe you should cancel it and we'll go later on in January when its quiet.  UMMMMM HELLOOOOOOOOO,  this was supposed to be the kids christmas gift AND our sons 8th birthday at disney.. I am NOT.. and I repeat NOT going to cancel. I should redo the reservations and stay in a more expensive place for that.  Sorry I'm venting.  He just ticked me off.  lol



What does your husband enjoy doing?  How many times have you've been to Disney with him and the kids.


----------



## debbiet1

He enjoys spending time fishing, hunting, cutting wood. Doing outdoors stuff.  We've been to Disney twice now.  Actually only MK.  We were there with our daughter in 96.  We were in one of the parade type things in front of the castle.  And we were at AllStar Music for 2 days in 2006 with both kids.  We went to DTD and MK.


----------



## WDWFRV

DisneydaveCT said:


> That is why I have decided to wait for a Disney  .
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you in relation to Alexandria, LA?  I have relatives in that town.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't try to top John, but suffice it to say that I am known as a good dad as well.  In fact, in my dating profiles on other sites, I have written that any woman interested in dating me is getting a package deal.



WOW, that was exactly my concern when I met my husband, is he going to love my family.  I have no children so my family is my priority so I wanted my husband to love them as much as I do and he does, as a matter of fact he is the one that suggested that my sister moves with us for the benefit of the children.  So in two years she will join our family and then we are considering moving to Florida.  What qualities are you looking for in a woman?


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> He enjoys spending time fishing, hunting, cutting wood. Doing outdoors stuff.  We've been to Disney twice now.  Actually only MK.  We were there with our daughter in 96.  We were in one of the parade type things in front of the castle.  And we were at AllStar Music for 2 days in 2006 with both kids.  We went to DTD and MK.



But did he like going to Disney?


----------



## Dizmom0923

WDWFRV said:


> WOW, that was exactly my concern when I met my husband, is he going to love my family.  I have no children so my family is my priority so I wanted my husband to love them as much as I do and he does, as a matter of fact he is the one that suggested that my sister moves with us for the benefit of the children.  So in two years she will join our family and then we are considering moving to Florida.  What qualities are you looking for in a woman?



My parents are also a priority in my life.  My husbands family are not very close and they weren't when he was a child either.  I tried my hardest to get him involved in everything but he had no interest. Then again I can't think of anything he did show interest in.  Oh well life goes on.


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> Grabs the champagne bottle from Nat and uses it on top of my Dh's head.  OMG that man is raising my bloodpressure.  lol.   Last night I said ok i'll go Thursday and pay off our trip. He said maybe you should cancel it and we'll go later on in January when its quiet.  UMMMMM HELLOOOOOOOOO,  this was supposed to be the kids christmas gift AND our sons 8th birthday at disney.. I am NOT.. and I repeat NOT going to cancel. I should redo the reservations and stay in a more expensive place for that.  Sorry I'm venting.  He just ticked me off.  lol



Please make sure we finish it off before using on your husband.


----------



## Luigi's Girl

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thanks Nat.  Would that be Rosa Regale we are celebrating with??



My absolutel favorite sparkling wine that I discovered at the F & W festival years ago! Went on line and found out where it's sold locally and it's now a staple in my house! Pixie dust for everyone looking for their Disney lovers!


----------



## WDWFRV

Dizmom0923 said:


> My parents are also a priority in my life.  My husbands family are not very close and they weren't when he was a child either.  I tried my hardest to get him involved in everything but he had no interest. Then again I can't think of anything he did show interest in.  Oh well life goes on.



Boy I am telling you, your EX sure seems a lot like my EX brother-in-law.  We did give him everything but he didn't give a hoot anyway. His family is kind of weird also.  Thank god for our wonderful families.


----------



## debbiet1

He would have rather been on a beach somewhere watching the water.  He doesnt like parks.  They  never did stuff like that when he was a kid.  Heck he never even had a birthday cake until his 24th bday when I made him one.His family is weird.  When we were at Disney he just stood on the sidelines watching us. I am not one for rides but I got on the aladdin carpet ride/ dumbo etc with the kids and had fun with them.


----------



## WDWFRV

Dizmom0923 said:


> My parents are also a priority in my life.  My husbands family are not very close and they weren't when he was a child either.  I tried my hardest to get him involved in everything but he had no interest. Then again I can't think of anything he did show interest in.  Oh well life goes on.



My family gave everything to this man but..... Maybe your EX should get together with me EX brother-in-law and rumble on about their miserable life    How many children do you have, maybe we could meet next time at Disney, when are you planning to go, we will be there for Halloween 2008, Sept. or Oct. don't have a fixed date yet.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> He would have rather been on a beach somewhere watching the water.  He doesnt like parks.  They  never did stuff like that when he was a kid.  Heck he never even had a birthday cake until his 24th bday when I made him one.His family is weird.  When we were at Disney he just stood on the sidelines watching us. I am not one for rides but I got on the aladdin carpet ride/ dumbo etc with the kids and had fun with them.



Weird indeed


----------



## Gina

Just trying to catch up here... and wanted to say that there seem to be some AWESOME parents on this thread!! Kudos to you all for the amazing job you're doing with your kids, by yourself. It's the greatest job there is, isn't it?   

My ex sounds like a lot of your exes. In his words, he "wasn't cut out for family life." That was nearly 10 years ago, and he has only been sporadically involved since then. "Useless" would be the best word. But my son and I make a great team -- and he is the very light of my life. Maybe we'll someday find another person to join our family who loves Disney as much as we do, and maybe we won't, but if it did happen it would be icing on the cake. We're very blessed as it is.   

-gina-


----------



## debbiet1

Maybe he'll shock the *bleep bleep* out of me and be like a kid once we get there!  ok ok so i'm dreaming  lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

WDWFRV said:


> Weird indeed



There are so many similarities here, we used to call his family weird.  It was like they were just acquaintances when they were around each other.  I just don't get it.  Maybe that is normal for some but I grew up in a very close family(who went to Disney every year), celebrated and still do birthdays, no matter how old and just make sure to say I love you each day.  I am doing the same with my 2 and hope they will be the same with their families when they grow up.  I wouldn't care if I was the only person in thr world like this, it is what makes me happy.


----------



## debbiet1

Thats the way we were, we always had birthdays, even if it wasnt a big party we still had a birthday cake every year. I've yet and i've been with him for 21 yrs, ever heard his mom tell any of them that she loved them.. I know they arent kids, he's 44 but still. My dad says it to me and if my mom was still with us she'd say it too. They just dont do things together.  His sister will have his parents over for a bbq but not invite her 2 brothers.  weird weird  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

We are a very close family... my dad and mom still say I love you almost every day. I say it to my kids every single day... maybe twice a day, ok maybe 3 times a day... ha! ha! 

My Ex was raised in a non-loving family... they are not close at all.. and they all back stabb each other... (the uncles, the dad, the sister)... I could not understand that ... why??? My family is everything to me... and I would do anything for them!


----------



## Dizmom0923

WDWFRV said:


> My family gave everything to this man but..... Maybe your EX should get together with me EX brother-in-law and rumble on about their miserable life    How many children do you have, maybe we could meet next time at Disney, when are you planning to go, we will be there for Halloween 2008, Sept. or Oct. don't have a fixed date yet.



I have 2 kids DD is 14 and DS is almost 6.  We are going Feb. 2-12 2008.  Staying at POP.  I love that place.  I would like to a Halloween trip.  We were there two years ago and did MNSSH twice.  That time it was just the kids and myself.  In Feb. my parents are going with us.  We were also there last Thanksgiving.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



<--- One right here

Took my DD last year and we just absolutely fell in love with WDW!  I've planned other trips since but life keeps getting in the way... DYING to get back down!


----------



## Dizmom0923

KyDerbyMan said:


> <--- One right here
> 
> Took my DD last year and we just absolutely fell in love with WDW!  I've planned other trips since but life keeps getting in the way... DYING to get back down!



Don't ya just hate when life gets in the way.  I was supposed to go this past May but my(old) life screwed that up.  Now I will not let anything stand in the way of my kids and myself being happy.


----------



## debbiet1

Hubbys family is different.  He says he's the blacksheep of the family.  Thats one reason wer'e going to Disney for Christmas.... #1 to let our kids see disney at Xmas... #2 so we dont have to do christmas with his family or with my stepmother, she's more wicked than cinderallas stepmother ever thought of being.  Hubbys family arent close. I've seen his brother and sister have a *family* bbq at his parents place and us not even be told about it.  BTW.. we live next door.  lol


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Dizmom0923 said:


> Don't ya just hate when life gets in the way.  I was supposed to go this past May but my(old) life screwed that up.  Now I will not let anything stand in the way of my kids and myself being happy.



Well...the goal now is to buy/build a new house so it's actually a good thing   

But, planning on going down for Christmas 2008 if not sooner!!


----------



## ChevyNat

I almost had a close call today... my soon ex, called me and wanted to have shared costody of the kids... he's was afraid that I would run off with them and that he would never see them again...
I talked him out of that pretty quick... and he will sign any papers that I present him, he wants the divorce over with quickly...
I told him that I'm happy now... well in my body, have wonderful support from friends and family (and my Dis family too... can't forget you guys  ) and that I want the kids to have a relationship with him, just respect THEIR feelings, space, and give them good quality time with them... 
There's no way in hell that he can help with their school homework, tests, fieldtrips, deal with the teachers etc... he NEVER did it in the first place... so I would get legal costody of them and he would have just spent $$$$ on a lawyer for nothing...
He agreed and said that he would pay for everything for the kids... clothes, activities, school fees... everything... I accepted  

Wheeew... that was close!!!!


----------



## debbiet1

get those papers signed ASAP.  If he's happy with the agreement now get your lawyer to do things up quick before he changes his mind.  WOOHOO i've gained a sister!  *grin*  Hope you're having a good night!


----------



## Johnfish

Dizmom0923 said:


> I have 2 kids DD is 14 and DS is almost 6.  We are going Feb. 2-12 2008.  Staying at POP.  I love that place.  I would like to a Halloween trip.  We were there two years ago and did MNSSH twice.  That time it was just the kids and myself.  In Feb. my parents are going with us.  We were also there last Thanksgiving.



I envy you Dizmom.  I would have loved to take Matt when he was younger and experieince the magic with a preteen. We have shared some real special moments together though.  

He still laughs with me about the first time we saw Wishes. He looked over and so tears in my eyes and asked if I was crying.   I couldnt help it it touched me so deeply. He laughed at first then told me he understood how I felt.  That is a moment I will always cherish.

John


----------



## ChevyNat

Johnfish said:


> I envy you Dizmom.  I would have loved to take Matt when he was younger and experieince the magic with a preteen. We have shared some real special moments together though.
> 
> He still laughs with me about the first time we saw Wishes. He looked over and so tears in my eyes and asked if I was crying.   I couldnt help it it touched me so deeply. He laughed at first then told me he understood how I felt.  That is a moment I will always cherish.
> 
> John



Now you are making me tear up  ... stop that! You seem like such a wonderful Dad... keep up the great work... maybe one day, you'll experience Disney with your grandchildren...


----------



## Dizmom0923

My children have different fathers.  My daughters is as tight as they get....he believes $200.00 a month is enough.  Did I mention she goes to Catholic High School$$$$$$?  My sons father my soon to be EX is actually really good with taking care of him financially but just is still not the father type.  I can't really describe it.  Like I said before I believe it has to do with how he was raised.   He is a good person but not a good partner for me.


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie... the papers are done... my lawyer friend is in Montréal and sending them to my town... Just a couple more days and it will be done.... Cross my fingers...
But if I keep him in a good mood, I usally have the last word.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Johnfish said:


> I envy you Dizmom.  I would have loved to take Matt when he was younger and experieince the magic with a preteen. We have shared some real special moments together though.
> 
> He still laughs with me about the first time we saw Wishes. He looked over and so tears in my eyes and asked if I was crying.   I couldnt help it it touched me so deeply. He laughed at first then told me he understood how I felt.  That is a moment I will always cherish.
> 
> John



Where have you been all my life?????  Tears during wishes???  Everytime I see it I cry.


----------



## Johnfish

Dizmom0923 said:


> Where have you been all my life?????  Tears during wishes???  Everytime I see it I cry.



I love wishes and I cant help but cry when I see it. It touches me so deep inside!!!  Oh and by the way I've been right here!!


----------



## Johnfish

ChevyNat said:


> Now you are making me tear up  ... stop that! You seem like such a wonderful Dad... keep up the great work... maybe one day, you'll experience Disney with your grandchildren...



Thanks!  I am sorry I didnt mean to make you cry!  I guess being a guy and admitting to crying means I have to turn in my mancard now 

John


----------



## ChevyNat

Johnfish said:


> Thanks!  I am sorry I didnt mean to make you cry!  I guess being a guy and admitting to crying means I have to turn in my mancard now
> 
> John



Don't change... you are great just the way you are!!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Johnfish said:


> I love wishes and I cant help but cry when I see it. It touches me so deep inside!!!  Oh and by the way I've been right here!!



I needed that hug. Things have been kind of rough lately.  I think its getting better though.  

Besides fishing, Disney and being a great dad, what else do you?


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> I needed that hug. Things have been kind of rough lately.  I think its getting better though.



 We are all here for you...  keep telling yourself that yes, it's better...


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thank you Nat.  Its so nice to finally find others that I can truly relate to.  I know things will be better, trust me I tell myself that constantly.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Good luck to those women who are going through their divorces.  Life will get better after the divorce is final.  And then you will be able to find your Disney Prince whether he is the man next door, in the next state, or maybe across the border.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Hubbys family is different.  He says he's the blacksheep of the family.  Thats one reason wer'e going to Disney for Christmas.... #1 to let our kids see disney at Xmas... #2 so we dont have to do christmas with his family or with my stepmother, she's more wicked than cinderallas stepmother ever thought of being.  Hubbys family arent close. I've seen his brother and sister have a *family* bbq at his parents place and us not even be told about it.  BTW.. we live next door.  lol



WOW! the wicked stepmother, my sister can relate to that.  Now she does not have to see her face anymore


----------



## ChevyNat

My life is already soooo much better, I'm surrounded by loving friends and family... what else can I ask for?  I believe that from now on everything will fall into place. I just have to wait ha! ha!


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> My life is already soooo much better, I'm surrounded by loving friends and family... what else can I ask for?  I believe that from now on everything will fall into place. I just have to wait ha! ha!




Don't worry anymore, everything will fall into place, just wait and see.


----------



## Mouseaholic!!!

....2 years ago....standing in line at Big Thunder Mountain (actually during gay day weekend of all times!).

Jim was a bit of a commando when we met until I asked for one Disney day of "pixie dust".   We accomplished half of what he normally saw and had many times more fun discovering all the little bits (and big ones too) of magic.

We were married in June in Alaska and this weekend we are flying to Disneyland to discover some magic there.

Disney men DO exist and the are FABULOUS!

Cathy


----------



## ChevyNat

Mouseaholic!!! said:


> ....2 years ago....standing in line at Big Thunder Mountain (actually during gay day weekend of all times!).
> 
> Jim was a bit of a commando when we met until I asked for one Disney day of "pixie dust".   We accomplished half of what he normally saw and had many times more fun discovering all the little bits (and big ones too) of magic.
> 
> We were married in June in Alaska and this weekend we are flying to Disneyland to discover some magic there.
> 
> Disney men DO exist and the are FABULOUS!
> 
> Cathy



What a beautiful story... lucky you!!! Congratulations on the wedding and have a wonderful time in Disneyland


----------



## PirateMel

So many touching emails, but I thought the question was about do Male Disney fanactics exits.  Don't get me wrong, I am envious of both men and woman who are single with children.  Maybe that is the other thread that may bind a relationship together besides a love of Disney. 

I am 42 and Divorced and the nicest thing my Ex did for me was for us not to have a child so that I would never have to see him again.  

But the life of a Disney OCD would be so much better if I didn't have to keep stealing kids to show the magic too. (My cousin's kids, don't get nervous).  Now my brothers new girlfiriend has a six year old, trying to talk her Mom into flying so I can take them all to Disney with me and share the magic 

PC was a fairtale I grew up beleiving in, but ex distroyed that. 
But repeated trips back to the World have restored the fairytale for me.
I just want to find someone to have fun with who MUST enjoy Disney, evertying else is Negotiable...except maybe Hockey, Football.....: 
Someday my prince will come, just hope he shows up before I need the wheelchair to make my way down Main street


----------



## ChevyNat

PirateMel, you are not late to the party... I know this thread took a turn, but it's fun to talk to other people that you can relate too... ha! ha! So join in and chat with us. We are all Disney fanatics here...


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hey Mel, feel free to borrow my kids for a Disney trip anytime.  On one condition though...I get to go and explore Disney by myself.    I'll be sure to meet you back at the hotel just in time to give them bedtime kisses.  After that maybe we can meet with other Disers by the bar


----------



## ChevyNat

I'll join you for my favorite drink, margarita... yum!


----------



## ChevyNat

I had to share this with you guys...
My Ex came to get the kids tonight for diner at Mcdonald's, just the 3 of them, he told them no worries, that they will not be staying at his new girlfriend's house. They are staying at home with their mother (me) and that he would come to get them once in a while for diners and sometimes to pass the day with him... but no sleepovers...

YES, YAHOO, GREAT... I'm so excited, I was so scared that he wanted them to stay there, with his new girlfriend and her 2 boys... there's was no way that they would have accepted them, it's their stuff, in their house and no one touches it... (I know them, I work at school and see them every day).

But now I feel great... my kids are safe at home with me, in their things! That's what I wanted and that's what I got. Fantastic....

       

Sorry, I had to share my joy...


----------



## PirateMel

ChevyNat said:


> I'll join you for my favorite drink, margarita... yum!



My favorite.  Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I know that feeling Nat.  I mean sure I need some time every now and then just to breathe but I love the feeling of them being at home in THERE OWN beds. 

Sorry guys, me and Tequilla don't mix well.  I can do an extra spicy Bloody Mary...yummy.  We can also try the Lapu Lapu at the Poly.


----------



## PirateMel

Will work to.

Has anyone joined Dismates?  Not sure I am comfortable with posting so much personal infor on the net.  Actually I am chicken, kinda like AA, admitting I need a chat room to meet people addicted to WDW like me.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I have poked around on there but I have not joined.  Thinking about it lately, just I never thought I would ever do that.


----------



## ChevyNat

PirateMel said:


> Will work to.
> 
> Has anyone joined Dismates?  Not sure I am comfortable with posting so much personal infor on the net.  Actually I am chicken, kinda like AA, admitting I need a chat room to meet people addicted to WDW like me.



What is Foo foo? I like to try new things...
I went on dismate once... I don't know! it was fun, but seemed to be more young (college) people on it. Maybe it was just the time that I went on it. But I don't think it's for me...


----------



## debbiet1

I just came in from a very long day, a family funeral. Thought i'd pop and and catch up. So here goes... Pirate Mel.. the female Disnyatics have taken over and it turned into a matchmaking service  lol JK.

Nat.... I'm glad thats 1 less worry off your mind  makes it easier...

Dizmom?  why do I have Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off.. going on in my head after reading about you and Tequila not mixing?  lol


----------



## PirateMel

Dizmom0923 said:


> I have poked around on there but I have not joined.  Thinking about it lately, just I never thought I would ever do that.



I think it is easier to be alone, then adventure into the unknown.


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, HI! Sorry about the funeral! Are you ok? 
Glad to have you back!


----------



## debbiet1

I'll be ok thanks. Its just a rough time.  Small town = same funeral home my mom was at which makes it really hard and then having everyone (older people) come up and say you must be ______ daughter you look just like her, how long is it now etc etc etc.. I just find it hard to handle.


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, So sorry, it must be hard


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> I'll be ok thanks. Its just a rough time.  Small town = same funeral home my mom was at which makes it really hard and then having everyone (older people) come up and say you must be ______ daughter you look just like her, how long is it now etc etc etc.. I just find it hard to handle.



Sorry for your loss. 

Well the clothes do occasionally fall off but then I am naked and vomiting.  Just not a pretty sight.


----------



## Master Mason

Dizmom0923 said:


> I know that feeling Nat.  I mean sure I need some time every now and then just to breathe but I love the feeling of them being at home in THERE OWN beds.




As a single parent that has joint custody, I can assure you that at least in my case, my kids simply had two of "their own" beds.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Master Mason said:


> As a single parent that has joint custody, I can assure you that at least in my case, my kids simply had two of "their own" beds.



Splitting time between parents is rough on kids so making them as comfortable as possible in each household is paramount.  But that can't always happen.  I don't know how long ChevyNat has been split but if it's very recent and her ex is already moving in with someone, that's going to put the kids in a very awkward and uncomfortable situation.  They're still trying to get used to mom and dad being apart and then, boom, here comes a new woman and more kids into the picture.

I wish I had my girls full time all of the time, I honestly think it would be better and more nurturing for them but that would require a bit of a court fight for my youngest and I'm not putting myself or the kids thru the stress.


Life....ain't it grand?


Let's all take a break and go to Disney!!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> What is Foo foo? I like to try new things...
> I went on dismate once... I don't know! it was fun, but seemed to be more young (college) people on it. Maybe it was just the time that I went on it. But I don't think it's for me...



Oh there are several of us who have been out of college for a many years so c'mon in and join the chat.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Master Mason said:


> As a single parent that has joint custody, I can assure you that at least in my case, my kids simply had two of "their own" beds.



Well in my case they have one place where they have "their own" beds.  Good for you and your ex if you were able to do things differently but my case isn't like that.


----------



## ChevyNat

KyDerbyMan said:


> Splitting time between parents is rough on kids so making them as comfortable as possible in each household is paramount.  But that can't always happen.  I don't know how long ChevyNat has been split but if it's very recent and her ex is already moving in with someone, that's going to put the kids in a very awkward and uncomfortable situation.  They're still trying to get used to mom and dad being apart and then, boom, here comes a new woman and more kids into the picture.
> 
> I wish I had my girls full time all of the time, I honestly think it would be better and more nurturing for them but that would require a bit of a court fight for my youngest and I'm not putting myself or the kids thru the stress.
> 
> 
> Life....ain't it grand?
> 
> 
> Let's all take a break and go to Disney!!!!



Yes, the split up is quite recent, a month old recent... ha! I was gone to see my sister for a week with the kids in July, when I came back, he hit me with this news, he has more in common with this other woman and was leaving me, his sister suggested to leave me and not to think of the kids in this and only of his happiness... I was floored. I thought that he would get his own place, but no, he moved in his new girlfriend's house, 3 weeks after the seperation. So there's no room for my kids in there, there's barely room for him... ha!
But I'm very strong and got custody of the kids, he will see them every other week-end, but he said that there's no sleepovers... I am totally fine with it. ha!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good for you Nat!  My soon to be EX doesn't have anyone else, we just had so many other problems.  Main one being kids were and still aren't a priority.  My kids are my life and I am sure everyone on here feels the same, single parent or not.  I must say it is time for me to finally start living my new life and enjoying them while they are still young.


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good for you Nat!  My soon to be EX doesn't have anyone else, we just had so many other problems.  Main one being kids were and still aren't a priority.  My kids are my life and I am sure everyone on here feels the same, single parent or not.  I must say it is time for me to finally start living my new life and enjoying them while they are still young.



And I can say the same for you, good for you too ha! ha! We are alike in many aspect ha! In his family, kids are not a priority either, and in my family they are everything. So we had our problems long before too and it was time for him to leave also, he was holding me back... I am so liberated right now and so positive that I almost scare myself ha! ha! I just really feel great, am I weird after such a short time?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ChevyNat said:


> Yes, the split up is quite recent, a month old recent... ha! I was gone to see my sister for a week with the kids in July, when I came back, he hit me with this news, he has more in common with this other woman and was leaving me, his sister suggested to leave me and not to think of the kids in this and only of his happiness... I was floored. I thought that he would get his own place, but no, he moved in his new girlfriend's house, 3 weeks after the seperation. So there's no room for my kids in there, there's barely room for him... ha!
> But I'm very strong and got custody of the kids, he will see them every other week-end, but he said that there's no sleepovers... I am totally fine with it. ha!



Certainly good for you but it's going to take your kids a while to get used to their Dad, basically, pushing them out of his life.  That really sucks for them.  

Personally, I don't see how a guy can want to live a life away from his kids.  I really don't.  My girls are everything to me and I'd keep them every day of every week if I could...well, a bit of a break here and there isn't toooo bad. 

But, hang in there, esp. in a few months when he finds out the grass ain't so much greener on the other side and comes back begging.  "Talk to the hand!"


----------



## Dizmom0923

ChevyNat said:


> And I can say the same for you, good for you too ha! ha! We are alike in many aspect ha! In his family, kids are not a priority either, and in my family they are everything. So we had our problems long before too and it was time for him to leave also, he was holding me back... I am so liberated right now and so positive that I almost scare myself ha! ha! I just really feel great, am I weird after such a short time?



Not at all.  I have my doubtful moments(only because it is all so new again) but in the end I know that I am so much better off. I am able to go home and not worry what kind of mood of his I am walking in to.  The kids are able to be kids and I am able to be me.


----------



## Dizmom0923

KyDerbyMan said:


> Certainly good for you but it's going to take your kids a while to get used to their Dad, basically, pushing them out of his life.  That really sucks for them.
> 
> Personally, I don't see how a guy can want to live a life away from his kids.  I really don't.  My girls are everything to me and I'd keep them every day of every week if I could...well, a bit of a break here and there isn't toooo bad.
> 
> But, hang in there, esp. in a few months when he finds out the grass ain't so much greener on the other side and comes back begging.  "Talk to the hand!"



I just told a good friend the same exact thing last night.  How can he can go days even a month at times without even trying to see his son?  He only lives 15 min. away, how hard is it to pick him up even just to grab McDonalds or go to the park for an hour.


----------



## debbiet1

my .02 to make everyone smile..  Puts Dizmom and Nat up on a rock.. ok so its pride rock.. i've been disneytized... gets out.. wand.. ok now on 3.. 1..2..3.. Together now... We are women hear us ROAR!!!    ok i'll go back to cleaning house now  lol


----------



## Johnfish

Dizmom0923 said:


> I just told a good friend the same exact thing last night.  How can he can go days even a month at times without even trying to see his son?  He only lives 15 min. away, how hard is it to pick him up even just to grab McDonalds or go to the park for an hour.



I delt with the same thing with my ex. She would cancel dates with my son all the time. He was crestfallen when that would happen (years ago) Now he has just accepted it. In fact he has made less of an effort to contact her as he has gotten older. I think it is just sad when a parent doesnt care enough to want to see their own kids.  It also amazes me that a mom who carried her child in her own body for 9 months could have so little interest.

This was one of the main reasons why I waited so long after we divorced to start dating again. I wanted to make sure Matt had at least one full time parent. I am having a tough time with that now as I so love being a dad and would have loved to have more children. I love my son but I missed having younger kids around to do all the fun stuff with. 

I know I have being a g-pop to look forward to but I am just not ready to be that "OLD" yet!!  

John


----------



## BigANT 61

well im 27 i love disney i have been every year for the past 10 years. it seems to be the only place where i can go to be a kid again and just relax. waiting on jan so i can go back.


----------



## PirateMel

= Drink with fruity flavor, lots of alcohol, but doesn't taste it, then they hit you. Yum!
I need Disney today


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

Hi all!! It's me again the OP!!    Not to burst anybody's bubble, but I think we may have gotten a little off topic.   I'm not saying that we should not be able to digress, but we have moved almost to DL on this subject .

Please don't suggest the grammatically incorrect poster looking for women 25-35 .  I'd have to hurt myself if I had to chat with him.


----------



## Master Mason

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> but we have moved almost to DL on this subject .[/COLOR]



and what is wrong with DL, I love DL


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> my .02 to make everyone smile..  Puts Dizmom and Nat up on a rock.. ok so its pride rock.. i've been disneytized... gets out.. wand.. ok now on 3.. 1..2..3.. Together now... We are women hear us ROAR!!!    ok i'll go back to cleaning house now  lol



Thank you!!!!  OKAY.....I will no longer whine.  Sorry I just got a bit carried away with Nat relating to my situation.  Now on to those male Disney Fanatics......


----------



## Dizmom0923

Johnfish said:


> I delt with the same thing with my ex. She would cancel dates with my son all the time. He was crestfallen when that would happen (years ago) Now he has just accepted it. In fact he has made less of an effort to contact her as he has gotten older. I think it is just sad when a parent doesnt care enough to want to see their own kids.  It also amazes me that a mom who carried her child in her own body for 9 months could have so little interest.
> 
> This was one of the main reasons why I waited so long after we divorced to start dating again. I wanted to make sure Matt had at least one full time parent. I am having a tough time with that now as I so love being a dad and would have loved to have more children. I love my son but I missed having younger kids around to do all the fun stuff with.
> 
> I know I have being a g-pop to look forward to but I am just not ready to be that "OLD" yet!!
> 
> John




Who knows John maybe we can do a Disney meet and you can see it through my sons eyes.   I promise he will def. keep you moving.


----------



## BigANT 61

whew glad i missed all this drama.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> Hi all!! It's me again the OP!!    Not to burst anybody's bubble, but I think we may have gotten a little off topic.   I'm not saying that we should not be able to digress, but we have moved almost to DL on this subject .
> 
> Please don't suggest the grammatically incorrect poster looking for women 25-35 .  I'd have to hurt myself if I had to chat with him.



Sorry Pip, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Dizmom0923

PirateMel said:


> = Drink with fruity flavor, lots of alcohol, but doesn't taste it, then they hit you. Yum!
> I need Disney today



Mel, I need Disney every day.  TODAY I could use a Foo Foo drink.


----------



## PirateMel

And a talk dark and hadsome man to serve it to me  

It's been so long since I dated, what do single Disney men look for in a Disney  ????


----------



## Gina

PirateMel said:


> And a talk dark and hadsome man to serve it to me



I like the way you think!   




> It's been so long since I dated, what do single Disney men look for in a Disney  ????



That's a really great question... I'm looking forward to seeing what all these guys have to say! Heck, while you're at it, tell me what a date is like, period. Can't remember.


----------



## ChevyNat

I like tall, dark and handsome.... ha! ha! have to wait till Oct.2008 to see any... ha! ha!
Maybe one will be interested in a green eyed brunette with 2 sweet kids...


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> It's been so long since I dated, what do single Disney men look for in a Disney  ????



1.  Acceptance of who I am and what I do.  I am 42 years old, your not going to be able to mold me into what you want me to be, what you see is what your going to get.

2.  An interest in who I am and what I do.  They don't have to want to be with me every waking moment, but they must want to share in my life.  And I would be wanting to do the same.  And a realization that it is ok to have some seperate interests as well.

3.  There has to be a phyical attraction, yes that really is important.  Not looking for a beauty queen, but there does have to be that spark.

4.  Someone that understands that a relationship has ups and downs, and is williing to work though the down times instead of bailing out.

5.  Someone that understands I am a dad, I have my parenting style and to see requirement number 1 as it applies here as well.

Thats a pretty good start


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> 1.  Acceptance of who I am and what I do.  I am 42 years old, your not going to be able to mold me into what you want me to be, what you see is what your going to get.
> 
> 2.  An interest in who I am and what I do.  They don't have to want to be with me every waking moment, but they must want to share in my life.  And I would be wanting to do the same.  And a realization that it is ok to have some seperate interests as well.
> 
> 3.  There has to be a phyical attraction, yes that really is important.  Not looking for a beauty queen, but there does have to be that spark.
> 
> 4.  Someone that understands that a relationship has ups and downs, and is williing to work though the down times instead of bailing out.
> 
> 5.  Someone that understands I am a dad, I have my parenting style and to see requirement number 1 as it applies here as well.
> 
> Thats a pretty good start



Very thorough, thank you.
But I am suprised that you would list attaction as number three?  
Is it more important to share the same interests, or start off with some type of spark?
When you meet a  for the first time, what is the first thing (not physical attribute) that you see that would catch your attention?


----------



## Huff

ChevyNat said:


> I like tall, dark and handsome.... ha! ha! have to wait till Oct.2008 to see any... ha! ha!
> Maybe one will be interested in a green eyed brunette with 2 sweet kids...


 
Cute kids but I'm hoping thats not you in the middle! lol


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

Hi all!!   I don't fell that my thread was hijacked.    I enjoyed the reading and the love!!  It's nice to know that there is so much love and caring on the DIS.  It let me know that dreams really do come true and the world really is a nice place underneath all that grime!!    It's almost Disney-like!! 

Now. . . on to more fun topics!!  Can I get that tall, dark and handsome man with the alcohol sent my way?   Don't wear him out before you send him!! (Or drink all of the liquor)


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> Very thorough, thank you.
> But I am suprised that you would list attaction as number three?
> Is it more important to share the same interests, or start off with some type of spark?



I think that depends on lot on the situation.  It is true that there is more to beauty than what you see when you look at someone.  I have had a couple of relationships where the spark was first, and then we found out we shared interests, but I have had many more where the interests were first, and the spark developed after we knew each other.  With both of my ex wives, we knew each other for year(s) before we started dating.



> When you meet a  for the first time, what is the first thing (not physical attribute) that you see that would catch your attention?



Again depends on the situation, but in general, are they having a good time where ever it is that we have met?  Is there a smile on their face?  Are they enjoying being with their kids or is it a chore they have to complete?


----------



## PirateMel

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> Hi all!!   I don't fell that my thread was hijacked.    I enjoyed the reading and the love!!  It's nice to know that there is so much love and caring on the DIS.  It let me know that dreams really do come true and the world really is a nice place underneath all that grime!!    It's almost Disney-like!!
> 
> Now. . . on to more fun topics!!  Can I get that tall, dark and handsome man with the alcohol sent my way?   Don't wear him out before you send him!! (Or drink all of the liquor)



I mix you a nice, stong, cold one, and If I can find an extra TDH one, I send him down too, provided your 'boys' let my 'boys' win the game tonight!   Only kidding.


----------



## ChevyNat

Huff said:


> Cute kids but I'm hoping thats not you in the middle! lol



Ha! ha! that's funny... Me in the middle? it depends who you ask! if it's my Ex and Ex-in-laws, they might say yes, she is a b***h...


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> I think that depends on lot on the situation.  It is true that there is more to beauty than what you see when you look at someone.  I have had a couple of relationships where the spark was first, and then we found out we shared interests, but I have had many more where the interests were first, and the spark developed after we knew each other.  With both of my ex wives, we knew each other for year(s) before we started dating.
> 
> Again depends on the situation, but in general, are they having a good time where ever it is that we have met?  Is there a smile on their face?  Are they enjoying being with their kids or is it a chore they have to complete?



Nice honest answers, I greatly appreciate you responses.  
Thank you


----------



## debbiet1

I dont think you took it as the laugh I meant it to be.  Sorry.. Dizmom I didnt mean anything about a whine. I was trying to be a smart*** guess it didnt work out that way.. Sorry it didnt come out the way I meant it to.  I'll let you guys get back to your thread.  Sorry again.


----------



## aeryn

Master Mason said:


> 1.  Acceptance of who I am and what I do.  I am 42 years old, your not going to be able to mold me into what you want me to be, what you see is what your going to get.
> 
> 2.  An interest in who I am and what I do.  They don't have to want to be with me every waking moment, but they must want to share in my life.  And I would be wanting to do the same.  And a realization that it is ok to have some seperate interests as well.
> 
> 3.  There has to be a phyical attraction, yes that really is important.  Not looking for a beauty queen, but there does have to be that spark.
> 
> 4.  Someone that understands that a relationship has ups and downs, and is williing to work though the down times instead of bailing out.
> 
> 5.  Someone that understands I am a dad, I have my parenting style and to see requirement number 1 as it applies here as well.
> 
> Thats a pretty good start



Wow.  Too bad I can't find one like you in the Central Florida area


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> I dont think you took it as the laugh I meant it to be.  Sorry.. Dizmom I didnt mean anything about a whine. I was trying to be a smart*** guess it didnt work out that way.. Sorry it didnt come out the way I meant it to.  I'll let you guys get back to your thread.  Sorry again.



Please don't be sorry and yes I did laugh.  I am a smart*** too.  I just knew I was getting carried away with talking about the EX.  No apology is necessary, I totally got what you meant.


----------



## bubba73

To answer the question, Male Disney Fanatics DO exist. I know because I am one. I love almost everything Disney. I am the one that plans our trips for 6 months each year. I have been 80% packed for my upcoming trip for over a week now and I still have a week to go. I so look forward to each visit. I can't wait!


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, don't go away... I have so much fun talking to you. Is your Disney trip still a go? And is Hubby still willing to go... good luck!


----------



## ChevyNat

bubba73 said:


> To answer the question, Male Disney Fanatics DO exist. I know because I am one. I love almost everything Disney. I am the one that plans our trips for 6 months each year. I have been 80% packed for my upcoming trip for over a week now and I still have a week to go. I so look forward to each visit. I can't wait!



Wow, what a man... ha! I wish my Ex was more like you... I had to pack for him ha! ha! oh! and of course plan everything, down to the very little details. In a way I'm happy that I did, I can plan another trip and then another one etc.... since I did all the planning ha! ha!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good Morning All.  I hope everyone has a good Saturday.  Been up all night long with no AC.  My niece is celebrating her 2nd birthday today.   It is really extra special because she was born at 25 weeks.  She was 10.5 inches long and weighed only 14.8 ounces.  Her chances of surviving were very slim but you would never know that now.  Have a great day!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

Hello everyone, I was also up most of the night... my Greyhound got sprayed by a skunk around 11:00pm... He's big and did not want to get into the bath, solution? I called my EX ha! ha! it's his dog that he conviently left me to take care of. So he came and helped me wash him that late ha! ha! At around 2am, the dog started going up and down the stairs and running all over the place, so I was up calming him down and he went to sleep. I stayed up and read a little so I could feel sleepy again... what a night!
My ex did not call this morning to see how he was though.

Dizmom, have fun at the birthday today!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

I don't know which is worse no, AC or having to wash a dog with your EX.  The birthday party was nice but HOT.  Ikept thinking I couldn't wait to get home into the cool air conditioned.....then I remebered.   So, I still don't know when it will be fixed.  I wish I was in DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## Gina

bubba73 said:


> To answer the question, Male Disney Fanatics DO exist. I know because I am one. I love almost everything Disney. I am the one that plans our trips for 6 months each year. I have been 80% packed for my upcoming trip for over a week now and I still have a week to go. I so look forward to each visit. I can't wait!




Bubba, you need to clone yourself.     Seriously, I LOVE your tag text... what a great thought! A "Disney state of mind." I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## ChevyNat

These Disney men here seem to good to be true... Some are sensitive, others take charge and most know what they want in a companion... and all love Disney   wow, I'm not use to this!!!!


----------



## DISPOP

ChevyNat said:


> Yes, the split up is quite recent, a month old recent... ha! I was gone to see my sister for a week with the kids in July, when I came back, he hit me with this news, he has more in common with this other woman and was leaving me, his sister suggested to leave me and not to think of the kids in this and only of his happiness... I was floored. I thought that he would get his own place, but no, he moved in his new girlfriend's house, 3 weeks after the seperation. So there's no room for my kids in there, there's barely room for him... ha!
> But I'm very strong and got custody of the kids, he will see them every other week-end, but he said that there's no sleepovers... I am totally fine with it. ha!




Nat,
Sorry for what you are going through, but it sounds like you and your children are much better off without him. I'm not trying to bash the guy, but what kind of dad would say "no sleepovers" to his own children? Good luck helping them through their dad's rejection. And what's up with borrowing courage from his sister? At least take ownership for his own actions...Sorry to vent... I can get pretty outspoken when it comes to kids. I have two of my own and they always come first.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> Maybe one will be interested in a green eyed brunette with 2 sweet kids...



I think a woman who has green eyes is very sexy.  I'm sorry to all those blue-eyed beauties, but green eyes are #1.  And if she is a then  .



PirateMel said:


> It's been so long since I dated, what do single Disney men look for in a Disney  ????



First of all, she must love Disney, not just tolerate it to "please her man."

After that, I am looking for a woman that *I find *attractive, both physically and intellectually.  Yes, a brain would be nice.

She must also find me attactive.

She must understand that a true relationship is a partnership, not a contest.  Even though a life-tiime of happiness is the ultimate prize.  As someone already noted, there will be some unhappiness in a healthy relationship...that is life...but if the relationship is truly healthy then as you look back over the years you will see more happy times than sad ones.   

She must also be an affectionate woman.  For me a relationship without affection is not a relationship.

OK, now what I don't want is a woman who will spend   complaining about her ex-husband and his inability to be a loving father to her kids.   Nothing you say to me is going to change his attitude towards his kids.  And having been a step-father once I know that kids will gravitate to a loving father-figure in the absence of a loving father.  And from that father-figure (a.k.a step-father) they may learn about being a loving parent.

In other words ladies, if you are worried that your ex is not loving enough to his kids then make sure the next man who loves you can love your kids as if they were his own.  It may sound like a tall order, but in time that order can be filled...and filled by a Disney Prince to boot if that is also what you want.

OK, my daughter wants to take over the computer so I better get back to my coffee.


----------



## ChevyNat

Dave, Thank you for the compliment.
I totally agree with what you are saying, I do vent on this thread, but keep a very cool face in-front of my kids and do not bash their father (even though sometimes his actions fills me with rage). I am very grateful that my parents leave next door and that my son gets to have a man around (a loving one) and there's my B.I.L who is also close to my kids. 

My favorite time of the year is almost here, Fall, so I'm happy, I get to sign the divorce papers very soon and then I'm concentrating on our up-coming Disney trip.


----------



## Dizmom0923

DisneydaveCT said:


> I think a woman who has green eyes is a very sexy.  I'm sorry to all those blue-eyed beauties, but green eyes are #1.  And if she is a then  .
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, she must love Disney, not just tolerate it to "please her man."
> 
> After that, I am looking for a woman that *I find *attractive, both physically and intellectually.  Yes, a brain would be nice.
> 
> She must also find me attactive.
> 
> She must understand that a true relationship is a partnership, not a contest.  Even though a life-tiime of happiness is the ultimate prize.  As someone already noted, there will be some unhappiness in a healthy relationship...that is life...but if the relationship is truly healthy then as you look back over the years you will see more happy times than sad ones.
> 
> She must also be an affectionate woman.  For me a relationship without affection is not a relationship.
> 
> OK, now what I don't want is a woman who will spend   complaining about her ex-husband and his inability to be a loving father to her kids.   Nothing you say to me is going to change his attitude towards his kids.  And having been a step-father once I know that kids will gravitate to a loving father-figure in the absence of a loving father.  And from that father-figure (a.k.a step-father) they may learn about being a loving parent.
> 
> In other words ladies, if you are worried that your ex is not loving enough to his kids then make sure the next man who loves you can love your kids as if they were his own.  It may sound like a tall order, but in time that order can be filled...and filled by a Disney Prince to boot if that is also what you want.
> 
> OK, my daughter wants to take over the computer so I better get back to my coffee.



VERY well said.  I too, have used this thread for venting, sometimes its just hard to keep it all in.  Especially when someone elses situation is so much like mine and we are able to relate.  Sorry.  
From now on I will use this thread to find the rest of the existent fanatic men!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Dizmom0923 said:


> VERY well said.  I too, have used this thread for venting, sometimes its just hard to keep it all in.  Especially when someone elses situation is so much like mine and we are able to relate.  Sorry.
> From now on I will use this thread to find the rest of the existent fanatic men!!!



Thank you for you honesty as well.  
The love for Disney is a major part of my life and to find someone who shares that as well, and not just tolerate it, would definatley be something wonderful.


----------



## ChevyNat

Yes, we are also Disney fanatics... it's nice to all meet up here and just have fun. This place keeps me happy until my next trip to Disney!


----------



## Onceler

Yes, there are at least a few of us single, male, Disney fanatics around. Of course, "fanatic" is a bit relative. One person's "fanatic" is another person's "nutty". Then again, as members of the DISboards, none of us can ever be considered nutty, right?


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> VERY well said.  I too, have used this thread for venting, sometimes its just hard to keep it all in.  Especially when someone elses situation is so much like mine and we are able to relate.  Sorry.
> From now on I will use this thread to find the rest of the existent fanatic men!!!



You can PM me anytime and I'll give you my email address... so we can compare stories and keep us updated ha! ha!


----------



## ChevyNat

Onceler said:


> Yes, there are at least a few of us single, male, Disney fanatics around. Of course, "fanatic" is a bit relative. One person's "fanatic" is another person's "nutty". Then again, as members of the DISboards, none of us can ever be considered nutty, right?



Welcome Disney nut!!   an other to add to our list ha!


----------



## xnascar2x

I'm 32 years old and love everything Disney!


----------



## ChevyNat

xnascar2x said:


> I'm 32 years old and love everything Disney!



Wow, you were lucky to be able to take that wonderful picture.


----------



## PirateMel

xnascar2x said:


> I'm 32 years old and love everything Disney!



Kinda of small for 32 aren't you? 
LOVE the car!  I mised it on my last visit.


----------



## PirateMel

DisneydaveCT said:


> I think a woman who has green eyes is a very sexy.  I'm sorry to all those blue-eyed beauties, but green eyes are #1.  And if she is a then  .
> 
> Brown eyes here
> Enjoy the time with your DD.


----------



## ChevyNat

PirateMel said:


> Kinda of small for 32 aren't you?
> LOVE the car!  I mised it on my last visit.



Good one...


----------



## disneypryncess

I finally caught up with this thread...I didn't want to just jump in without reading the entire thing from where I last popped in!
I'm a blueyed disney  !!! And being 6' tall in my barefeet-I think I need the tallest of the disney  to serve my drinks!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

xnascar2x said:


> I'm 32 years old and love everything Disney!



40 nearing 41 and just to get my Disney fix, whenever I take my car to the dealer for the next oil change, I take my DD with me and we walk across to a mall with a Disney store and haven't gotten out of there yet w/o buying something!


----------



## aidansmommy

My hub-a-lub is a disney fanatic!  I'd almost swear he's more excited about our next trip then I am.....almost!


----------



## ChevyNat

I can say that my B.I.L is a huge Disney fan... since I don't have a partner, I'll barrow him ha! ha!
He's the one that suggested that we take our next trip in 2008 to celebrate my 40th birthday and Halloween. I can't wait to go... the kids are all excited too.
Then I'll slack off the Disney trip for a while.... unless I meet my Disney mate.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi.  Haven't been getting on for long periods of time.  I have been hanging around outside, it is actually cooler out there than in my house.  A/C will finally be fixed in the AM. Hope everyone is having a good night.
Nat, I will fill you in tomorrow with all of my EX excitement.


----------



## Dizmom0923

What do you mean slack off Disney for a while.....is that possible????


----------



## ChevyNat

Each time I go, I tell myself, ok, this is it, I'm not going back for quite some time... and a little magic happens and voilà... I find myself going again... I just love it!!! Hope the magic never fades... or the money for that matter


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi.  Haven't been getting on for long periods of time.  I have been hanging around outside, it is actually cooler out there than in my house.  A/C will finally be fixed in the AM. Hope everyone is having a good night.
> Nat, I will fill you in tomorrow with all of my EX excitement.



Glad to have you back... can't wait to here from you!!! ha!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I'm still in Wolfeboro, which means I only have Internet access if I go to a local eatery that offers free wireless connections.

OK, to catch up....Brown Eyes are  PirateMel.

I hope no one thought I was complaining about the venting taking place on this thread.  It is part of the process of getting to know each other.  I was referring to a few women I have dated that get into a new dating relationship and are constantly complaining to me about their ex.  Imagine how you would feel if the new man in your life constantly complained about his ex-wife.

How can you find your Disney Prince if you stop visiting WDW?   

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## PirateMel

DisneydaveCT said:


> I'm still in Wolfeboro, which means I only have Internet access if I go to a local eatery that offers free wireless connections.
> 
> OK, to catch up....Brown Eyes are  PirateMel.
> 
> I hope no one thought I was complaining about the venting taking place on this thread.  It is part of the process of getting to know each other.  I was referring to a few women I have dated that get into a new dating relationship and are constantly complaining to me about their ex.  Imagine how you would feel if the new man in your life constantly complained about his ex-wife.
> 
> How can you find your Disney Prince if you stop visiting WDW?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hope the weather is as nice up there as it has been here, and the weekend is supposed to be really nice.  Make it a safe one!

NEVER stop visiting WDW 
Even if I need to find someone to push me around, I will be there.


----------



## kimis

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!


I am turning my dh into one and he doesn't even realize it.  LOL!!!!  I can tell because you can hear it in his voice when he is talking to someone about DW!
LOL!!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

I will always try to find a way to go to my favorite place on earth, even if I have to go by myself... ha!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ChevyNat said:


> I will always try to find a way to go to my favorite place on earth, even if I have to go by myself... ha!



I should really start doing that but I feel SO guilty if I don't take my youngest DD.


----------



## ChevyNat

Well I'm talking in the future... for now, they will fallow me to Disney... but if and that's a big IF, they ever decide not to come... I'll still go, solo.


----------



## PirateMel

My trip is getting closer, 17 days for my quick weekend to WDW WWSC, and I can wait.  Feels like it has been forever since my last visit, Dec '06.
I have been both solo as well as with friends and family.  Any cheap flights, if I have time, am I there.  It's a beautiful thing


----------



## ChevyNat

Wow, I'm doing the happy dance with you   lucky you!!!


----------



## xnascar2x

PirateMel said:


> Kinda of small for 32 aren't you?
> LOVE the car!  I mised it on my last visit.



LOL!

When I took this picture my DD thought it was so funny!


----------



## PirateMel

xnascar2x said:


> LOL!
> 
> When I took this picture my DD thought it was so funny!



but yet so young.   
Your daughter is a lucky girl.


----------



## Dizmom0923

PirateMel said:


> My trip is getting closer, 17 days for my quick weekend to WDW WWSC, and I can wait.  Feels like it has been forever since my last visit, Dec '06.
> I have been both solo as well as with friends and family.  Any cheap flights, if I have time, am I there.  It's a beautiful thing



I know the feeling, last time I went was Thanksgiving '06.  It will be a over year when I get back in February.   I don't think I have ever gone that long without  going.  
Still crossing my fingers for the lottery. 

As of 6pm I have a/c.


----------



## PirateMel

Dizmom0923 said:


> I know the feeling, last time I went was Thanksgiving '06.  It will be a over year when I get back in February.   I don't think I have ever gone that long without  going.
> Still crossing my fingers for the lottery.
> 
> As of 6pm I have a/c.



Must be hot down there this time of year?  
Enjoy the A/C now that it is back on.

I need to look to 2008 for my next trip, probably solo since I am going to renew my AP.  If I don't start looking foward when I come home in Oct, I will be really having DW withdrawals with nothing to keeep me going, especially dreading another beautiful NE winter


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> I know the feeling, last time I went was Thanksgiving '06.  It will be a over year when I get back in February.   I don't think I have ever gone that long without  going.
> Still crossing my fingers for the lottery.
> 
> As of 6pm I have a/c.



Glad to see that you have your a/c back on... it's hot here too, very, very humid today, I put mine on for the night, so we can sleep well. 
I'm also wishing for the lottery, so I can go spend some time at WDW... and buy a house in Ottawa....


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

I'm still in Wolfeboro, which means I only have Internet access if I go to a local eatery that offers free wireless connections.

Oh, are you traveling on business, then? Just curious here.

I hope no one thought I was complaining about the venting taking place on this thread.  It is part of the process of getting to know each other.  I was referring to a few women I have dated that get into a new dating relationship and are constantly complaining to me about their ex.  Imagine how you would feel if the new man in your life constantly complained about his ex-wife.

Not excusing that behavior but perhaps these ladies may have started dating before they had quite sorted themselves out. Divorce is such a life altering event that it takes a bit of time to heal and recover. If there are children involved, it can possibly take longer. 

Myself, I know I am not ready to date. After several failed attempts at reconcilation, my husband told me that he was leaving me and our 9 yo dd  for his former girlfriend. I was furious because he shared this revelation with me on my birthday which also happened to be Easter this year as well. Way to ruin a doubly special day! He is in another state now. The anger is past now and I am working on acceptance and understanding who I am. My curent goals are to enjoy my freedom now and discover exactly who I am these days.


How can you find your Disney Prince if you stop visiting WDW?   

A very good question there. Walk around with a placard that reads "Disney Princess in search of Disney Prince", could work if the timing were right.


----------



## Master Mason

just to throw something out there, it isn't a one sided street, my ex filed the divorce papers on my birthday....  both sides can be equally cruel


----------



## Tiggergrams1

Well my DH is a disney freak believe me they exsist but they are sort of rare. Mine loves disney though and we love oit together most of the time. We loved it so much we moved down here to work for the mouse. And just to tell you how much he loves it he use to be a Data Specialist making 45 thousand a year and now were lucky if we make 20 thousand a year. Plus he loves winnie the pooh many adventures and it's a small world attractions. Piglet is his hero and he even wears a little clip on one on his hip pack that he wears into the parks. So there out there just hard to find.


----------



## Glendamax

disneypryncess said:


> I'm a blueyed disney  !!! And being 6' tall in my barefeet-I think I need the tallest of the disney  to serve my drinks!!!


Me Too! Well except the blue-eyed part!


----------



## Carrieannew

My shirt yesterday read " If your a disney Prince I'm single " 

Hehe. Still looking.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I am in Wolfeboro on vacation with my DD.  My parents have had a vacation home there since the mid 70's.  And I used to work for a couple of radio stations in the local market so I consider that one of my hometowns.

I guess my ex-wife isn't so bad.  She told me that she wanted a divorce and then suggested that I go to WDW for a few days to think about her request.   And then I got the DVC membership in the divorce settlement.  Then she went and bought her own membership.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Dave,  I only wish I could get something like that out of this whole thing.  What I get is being able to go to Disney w/o hearing his complaints, which is actually really nice.


----------



## PirateMel

My EX was the one who introduced me to WDW, suprised me for our honeymoon '88 (I had never been on an airplane before so he kept it a secret until the morning that we left).  His parents and younger brother went the year before, we were still in college at the time, and that's all they talked about when they got back.  
So I am thankful for that, that is when I got hooked on Disney.  Took me 11 years before I got to go back, and have been almost every years since.


----------



## ChevyNat

Well things are getting better a lot better between my ex and I, no we are not getting back together, but we are communicating and he is giving me money for their activities, plus child support... I'm still waiting for my papers and he at least took a stand with his family by telling them to but out of his business... I'm glad for that. It's a lot easier for the kids that way.


----------



## WDWFRV

DisneydaveCT said:


> I am in Wolfeboro on vacation with my DD.  My parents have had a vacation home there since the mid 70's.  And I used to work for a couple of radio stations in the local market so I consider that one of my hometowns.
> 
> I guess my ex-wife isn't so bad.  She told me that she wanted a divorce and then suggested that I go to WDW for a few days to think about her request.   And then I got the DVC members in the divorce settlement.  Then she went and bought her own membership.



You were married to a Disney  and it did not work out.


----------



## debbiet1

Nat.. hugssssssssss glad to see things are getting better


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Nat.. hugssssssssss glad to see things are getting better



Things are definitely getting better, and her EX actually told his family to mind their own business.  I have to hear more of this sis.  Debbie, you seem like a very good person, I'm glad that my sis has you guys.  I think that it really helps her to come here and chat with you guys.


----------



## ChevyNat

I kind of have pitty for my Ex... all his family is turning on him... I heard that they do not approve of his new girlfriend and are all trying to get him into his own place... What a mess! On the other hand, they all think that I'm handeling it very well and are impressed with me... (yeah! now that he has someone worst then me, now all of a sudden they like me ha! ha!)
I had a long talk last night with my Sis-in-law (soon to be Ex S.I.L) and she seemed heart-broken and said that what he told me was all wrong, he did not get it at all... she was crying and everything... I don't know if she was sincere or not, maybe.
My lawyer said that my papers will be in by next week... can't wait for this to be over.


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> Nat.. hugssssssssss glad to see things are getting better



Thank Debbie, glad to see you again...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

WDWFRV said:


> You were married to a Disney  and it did not work out.




Yes, as it turned out, a mutual love of Disney and our daughter was about all we had in common.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi everyone!

Recently returned from a two-week business trip in Austin, Texas, USA and am catching up with this thread.  I am a fairly new, 44-year-old Disney fanatic (only seven trips).  A little over 5'6"/1,65m tall with short dark-brown hair and brown eyes, I am shorter than many women.  I don't believe that I am ugly--at least I've never shattered a mirror just by looking at it--and I have a good personality with a very dry sense of humor.  I have yet to find my Disney Princess, but the reason may be that I need to be a better Disney Prince.  Of course, not knowing how to do that, and having the tendency to act like the sum of the digits in my age, I remain single and unattached.

Jim


----------



## debbiet1

Glad to see you too.. I'm beat.. is the long weekend over yet???  lol   Thanks for the compliment WDWFRV ( I try to be)    btw... I havent gotten any application forms for Disney Princes for Nat yet have you?  how are we supposed to hook her up without apps?  lol  Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## disneypryncess

Glendamax said:


> Me Too! Well except the blue-eyed part!



I will definitely split all the tall ones with you.........as soon as I find them!!


----------



## disneypryncess

Carrieannew said:


> My shirt yesterday read " If your a disney Prince I'm single "
> 
> Hehe. Still looking.



I need to get one of those shirts for my Disney Magic cruise in October!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Still looking for my prince.  Glad to see I didn't run you off Debbie.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi everyone Mel here 

Another Disney 48 yr old    looking for her Disney  

Divorced and very Happy. Loving mom to three DS (all early 20's)--attending college and doing so much fun stuff with their lives. 
Just realizing all the fun things I want to do in life ,,and Disney rates way up there.  I started posting on the Dis about 6 months ago --single solo trip last March. I may never meet my  but I think it would be fun trying. 
Just bought a small DVC contract and plan to visit every year. 
Wishes do come true when we all work at making them happen,,,,
Hugs 
Melanie


----------



## ChevyNat

Welcome Mel,
Hope all your dreams come true. Mine are coming true, one day at a time.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

debbiet1 said:


> btw... I havent gotten any application forms for Disney Princes for Nat yet have you?  how are we supposed to hook her up without apps?





 I thought my application was returned...*sender* unknown.


----------



## ChevyNat

DisneydaveCT said:


> I thought my application was returned...*sender* unknown.



Awwww! you're so sweet... let's have a drink at WDW in about 13 months ha! ha!


----------



## PixarPal

Salut Nathalie, je viens de lire votre histoire et je peux dire que vous serez parfaits et tous se termineront bien. Je vous souhaite le bonheur.


----------



## ChevyNat

Merci beaucoup, j'ai toujours besoins d'encouragement! Et bienvenue sur le Dis.


----------



## PixarPal

Quand serez-vous une femme libre ? s'intéressent à vous la cour ?


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

To answer the origional question of the post; Yes.

Pirate Translation:
Arrrrhhhh Arrrrgggh! Ye be A As'kin yer shipmates a question, when yer answer be look'in back atch'ur in yer face. The very crew O' tis parlay board be yer answer. Arrrrrhhhh Arrrrggghhh!!


----------



## ChevyNat

GRUMPY PIRATE, interesting response, had fun reading it this morning ha! ha! thank you!

Pixar, I hope the papers for the divorce will be in this week and then we'll sign them and I will be free... on paper, but I've been free for a couple of months now...


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Glad to see you too.. I'm beat.. is the long weekend over yet???  lol   Thanks for the compliment WDWFRV ( I try to be)    btw... I havent gotten any application forms for Disney Princes for Nat yet have you?  how are we supposed to hook her up without apps?  lol  Have a great weekend everyone!!



No, not yet ha!ha!  we are going in Sept. or Oct. of 2008, anyone interested in meeting my sis for a nice chat and drink (she likes margaritas ha!ha!)


----------



## ChevyNat

Very funny sis... Yeah! I'll be the one dressed up as a walking zombie! Any takers? or did I scare everyone away?


----------



## debbiet1

ok 5 days at the lcoal fair omg the dust DH kept making comments about Disney..s aying these line ups arent anything like they will be at DIsney.. I kept reminding him yes BUT we can go to the pool in between and you always have the cigar bar.. he shut up real quick  lol  
ut oh.. margaritas huh.. well as long as the halloween costume doesnt come off piece by piece by the pool in October she should be ok  lol


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> ok 5 days at the lcoal fair omg the dust DH kept making comments about Disney..s aying these line ups arent anything like they will be at DIsney.. I kept reminding him yes BUT we can go to the pool in between and you always have the cigar bar.. he shut up real quick  lol
> ut oh.. margaritas huh.. well as long as the halloween costume doesnt come off piece by piece by the pool in October she should be ok  lol



Are you anxious to get there or are you afraid of what your husband might thing of the entire trip.


----------



## debbiet1

I'm excited to get there and see the decorations and the kids have fun seeing the diff parks they've only ever seen MK.  Oh I KNOW he's going to complain about the crowds.  He's not a *park* type person. So I already told him I dont want to hear a word about it


----------



## Dizmom0923

Who knows Debbie.....maybe a little Disney magic will happen and your husband won't say a thing about the crowds.

Hope everyone is having a good day.  Haven't been able to get on here much lately and I am trying to catch up.   Do any of yall go to dismates for chat???


----------



## debbiet1

I'd need a truckload of pixie dust for that to happen.  I know its inevitable but i'm not going to let it bother me. He keeps telling everyone we can find him in the cigar bar in DTD and how he'd rather be going to the condo we usually rent instead. Last time we were there I went on the rides  ok so the tame ones with the kids  .. I think he went on POC, haunted house and peter pan with us oh and the jungle cruise.


----------



## Dizmom0923

If you want he can go to the condo and I will go with you!


----------



## debbiet1

lol imagine the fun.. we could take Nat and WDW with us too.  I told him this afternoon on the phone that he better watch out.. it'll be christmas time, I may just have to do a lot of shopping at Disney if he's spending so much time at the cigar place  lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

I would LOVE to do a girls trip to Disney.  I have always been with family and am dying to do grown up stuff.  I love going with the family- usually my parents and my 2 kids.  I would just like to see the grown up version one day.


----------



## debbiet1

I would love to go to Disney with just hubby and myself.  Do the Spa thing, etc. But with him without the kids Disney would be the last place he'd go. Unfortunately for me


----------



## offtheice

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



I am 38 and love disney .. The greatest place on earth .


----------



## standleyent1

I am 42 and a man who is a Disney Nut!! I have been to Disney at least 26 times since 2000 with my Disney Daughter. I have only been to Disney without my daughter twice, once in 1993 (my 1st time ever to go) and a 1 day trip in 2002. I have always loved Disney and even dreamed of finding my princess there or at least one who loves it as much as I do. Of course right now I am busy being a single father and loving it but maybe just maybe I will find that special person. So there are single Disney men out there we are just a rare breed!!


----------



## debbiet1

26 times in 7 yrs??? OMG someone grab him quick!  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

standleyent1, you will get flooded with PMs.. there's a lot of single ladies out here ha! ha!  Have fun being a dad and good luck.


----------



## Dizmom0923

standleyent1 said:


> I am 42 and a man who is a Disney Nut!! I have been to Disney at least 26 times since 2000 with my Disney Daughter. I have only been to Disney without my daughter twice, once in 1993 (my 1st time ever to go) and a 1 day trip in 2002. I have always loved Disney and even dreamed of finding my princess there or at least one who loves it as much as I do. Of course right now I am busy being a single father and loving it but maybe just maybe I will find that special person. So there are single Disney men out there we are just a rare breed!!



Where have you been hiding????


----------



## ChevyNat

Maybe they are hiding because there will be too many single women after them.... Oh! wait a minute, isn't that every man's dream?


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> lol imagine the fun.. we could take Nat and WDW with us too.  I told him this afternoon on the phone that he better watch out.. it'll be christmas time, I may just have to do a lot of shopping at Disney if he's spending so much time at the cigar place  lol



Not a problem, I am willing to go with you Debbie.  By the way, my name is Sandra.


----------



## debbiet1

lol I showed hubby the msg.. he said God Help Them if all of you go together  lol


----------



## KyDerbyMan

standleyent1 said:


> I am 42 and a man who is a Disney Nut!! *I have been to Disney at least 26 times since 2000* with my Disney Daughter. I have only been to Disney without my daughter twice, once in 1993 (my 1st time ever to go) and a 1 day trip in 2002. I have always loved Disney and even dreamed of finding my princess there or at least one who loves it as much as I do. Of course right now I am busy being a single father and loving it but maybe just maybe I will find that special person. So there are single Disney men out there we are just a rare breed!!



I feel so ... inadequate now.


----------



## Disneyfan63

KyDerbyMan said:


> I feel so ... inadequate now.



Seven trips in my whole life.  Also DL March 1-3, 1998 with my mom, uncle, aunt, and two cousins, a trip during which I had a badly infected ingrown toenail.

Jim


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> lol I showed hubby the msg.. he said God Help Them if all of you go together  lol



I'll go too... we'll have so much fun!!!


----------



## debbiet1

nice to meet you Sandra.. btw.. thats so much easier than trying to remember the letters WDWFRV .. I could never remember the FRV  lol


----------



## Sha

Been watching you all over here on this thread for a bit... and seeing a lot of familar faces from the singles thread and from Dismates. For those who havent... come try... and Pixar... try it again  you can lurk about or jump right on in. I watched for a bit... and have made some great friends there.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hey Sha.  I am going to make another attempt tonight since last night didn't go so well for me.  Are you on much during the weekend??   I have more time then and really want to get to know everyone.


----------



## debbiet1

well I'd check out the singles thread but DH might get a lil upset  lol


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hey Sha.  I am going to make another attempt tonight since last night didn't go so well for me.  Are you on much during the weekend??   I have more time then and really want to get to know everyone.



I dont know if you read the statements made there last night while you were gone, but felt bad about the hamster. Hope your DD isnt to traumatized. There are some nights that are slow, and others that arent... and yes, we are there on weekends... it varies... as do the topics  



debbiet1 said:


> well I'd check out the singles thread but DH might get a lil upset  lol



LOL... well if you arent there looking for another, he may not mind... maybe you know someone who could be right for someone else... never know.... anyways, we have a couple on there that is about to be married, and they are allowed to come on ... and there was another wedding of another couple.. am sure they will pop in from time to time.


----------



## debbiet1

Hmmmm I could go there and check out someone for Nat!  lol  Hubbys  *cute* cousin is having marital probs.. Nat you like cops?  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

UMMMM! I like a man in uniform ha! ha!


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> nice to meet you Sandra.. btw.. thats so much easier than trying to remember the letters WDWFRV .. I could never remember the FRV  lol




I am so sorry, see it was suppose to be WDW Forever, and I shortened it to FRV.  I know I know, that is what my sis told me that it was kind of weird.  What can I say.


----------



## debbiet1

psssssst Nat.... and does he fill out his uniform..   lol


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> UMMMM! I like a man in uniform ha! ha!




Well, that rules me out.


----------



## debbiet1

psst Dave.. send size information.. i'll find you a uniform  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

awwww! Dave, that does not rule you out ha! ha! a well dressed man is also important... You're such a sweet man.. I like a man that has a head on his shoulders and has great values.... Mine are family, good friend and Disney ha! ha!


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, next time I'm in Ottawa, we should get together and have a coffee, or in my case a diet coke... love diet coke ha!


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> Debbie, next time I'm in Ottawa, we should get together and have a coffee, or in my case a diet coke... love diet coke ha!



Yes Debbie, we should get together and talk about a loving man for my sister ha!ha!  AHHHHHHHH sis, I am just having fun here.


----------



## debbiet1

lol I can just see her.. OMG they're at it again .. that would be Still Nat.  lol  btw.. I had lunch with the cute looking cop  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

You guys are a lot of fun! I don't mind at all...


----------



## NH_Bubba

WOW Dropped out for a while and then it took me 4 days just to try and catch up on what's been going on. 

I'm 44yrs old single, never married 

Not sure if I qualify for Diz Fanatic 
Since my first trip in 88 I've been to WDW 14 Times Solo and 4 Time with Family and Friends. I usually love to go down right after Thanksgiving for the holidays but doubt Ill make it this year because of work. 
I started collecting Disney Animated Features with my Mom for my nieces and nephews and after she past away I couldn't stop and I now own every animated feature released including song of the south. (Slight Obsession) 
So do I qualify as a Fanatic??


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> Well, that rules me out.



I just dont see you as the uniform type ddave....


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> awwww! Dave, that does not rule you out ha! ha! a well dressed man is also important...








Is this well-dressed enough?  

And yes, I own that tux.


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this well-dressed enough?
> 
> And yes, I own that tux.




hmmmm


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this well-dressed enough?
> 
> And yes, I own that tux.




Nice picture.


----------



## Master Mason

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this well-dressed enough?
> 
> And yes, I own that tux.




Only one?  I currently have 2 and a dinner Jacket.  One of those masonic things.

I am second from the right front row


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this well-dressed enough?
> 
> And yes, I own that tux.





Master Mason said:


> Only one?  I currently have 2 and a dinner Jacket.  One of those masonic things.
> 
> I am second from the right front row



both of you Gents, look very sharp all dressed up. (but is fun picking on DDave  )


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Sha said:


> (but is fun picking on DDave  )



And you do it so well.


----------



## debbiet1

ok.. I definitely give Dave a thumbs up.. hehehe  very nice pic.. 
Your pic is also nice Mason.


----------



## Passions71203

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this well-dressed enough?
> 
> And yes, I own that tux.




I like your pic Dave


----------



## debbiet1

psssssst Nat... he does look good in a tux.. *mischevious grin*  how far apart are you two?  lol


----------



## PirateMel

You boys showing off?   

Very nice, DD and MM


----------



## Passions71203

Dave & Mason - Cute Pics


----------



## Tink's Tormentor

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !! Do they even exist? Once they put in sports  Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?) removed? I hope not!! All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



We exist... I am one of them... I am a 33 year old single male..... and I love Disney..... I even bought into the DVC....


----------



## Passions71203

Tink's Tormentor said:


> We exist... I am one of them... I am a 33 year old single male..... and I love Disney..... I even bought into the DVC....




Could you give us some eye candy to look at   Please?  
BTW...Just so everyone knows, yes I am married but my other half lives in another state(Long story). So, I can use all the eye candy I can get (The UPS and DHL guys are on to me  )


----------



## ChevyNat

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this well-dressed enough?
> 
> And yes, I own that tux.



Wow... You look, GREAT ha!  would you be my date?


----------



## debbiet1

we're married.. not dead.. lol a little eye candy never hurt anyone!!!


----------



## BigANT 61

im the one on the left. not to sure about eye candy.LOL


----------



## BigANT 61

sorry for the link dont know how to post the pick.


----------



## debbiet1

Ok i'll agree.. you're eye candy  lol.. btw.. you're my hero.. I really like Vincent.  We are extreme Sopranos junkies  lol   they even call my hubby Tony


----------



## Passions71203

BigANT 61 said:


> im the one on the left. not to sure about eye candy.LOL



Yes, I do agree..you are eye candy  
Thanks for helping feed my addiction.... 
Debbie~ I feel like we (Hubby and I) are dead..We live 8 hrs away..


----------



## PirateMel

BigANT 61 said:


> im the one on the left. not to sure about eye candy.LOL



Nice Pic


----------



## Passions71203

Come on Tink..where is your pic?


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> And you do it so well.



one of many hidden talents


----------



## BigANT 61

thanks debbiet1 and Passions71203 the both of you made my day.  here is another for sopranos junkies.


----------



## Passions71203

BigANT 61 said:


> thanks debbiet1 and Passions71203 the both of you made my day.  here is another for sopranos junkies.




I am glad that I could help   I am even glad that you used the #'s after my name   How sweet


----------



## Passions71203

I like your pic and everything but I just want to make myself clear that while Debbie might be a soprano junkie I am not.  I am a House, Nip/Tuck, Big Brother Junkie   
Carry on with your eye candy men...


----------



## BigANT 61

My bad. LOL


----------



## Passions71203

BigANT 61 said:


> My bad. LOL



It's ok, I forgive you...But just this once  And then I will have to crack my whip


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> Only one?  I currently have 2 and a dinner Jacket.  One of those masonic things.
> 
> I am second from the right front row



Lest any of us thought you were kidding about the "master mason" part...


----------



## Passions71203

CoasterAddict said:


> Lest any of us thought you were kidding about the "master mason" part...


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Ok i'll agree.. you're eye candy  lol.. btw.. you're my hero.. I really like Vincent.  We are extreme Sopranos junkies  lol   they even call my hubby Tony



hee hee I am having fun on this thread.  By the way, I looooove a man in a tuxedo.  ha!ha!  My husband once surprised me with a trip to New York to go and see Phantom of the Opera and he rented a tuxedo for that night.  Hummm he was just a hunk in his tux.  My husband and I are Nip/Tuck, Ghost Whisperer, CSI fanatics etc. etc.


----------



## Passions71203

WDWFRV said:


> hee hee I am having fun on this thread.  By the way, I looooove a man in a tuxedo.  ha!ha!  My husband once surprised me with a trip to New York to go and see Phantom of the Opera and he rented a tuxedo for that night.  Hummm he was just a hunk in his tux.  My husband and I are Nip/Tuck, Ghost Whisperer, CSI fanatics etc. etc.




The only time I have seen my "other half" in a tux was on our wedding...how bad is that  My husband surprised me one time and then 9 months later our DD was born    I am kidding... Can you tell I need a male figure in my house  
The only shows my "other half" likes are house, iron chef and dirty jobs..He is not into me watching nip/tuck with all of the half dressed men walking around...So that is one easy way to get him out of the room..Just turn on Nip/Tuck..


----------



## WDWFRV

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this well-dressed enough?
> 
> And yes, I own that tux.



Hummm! I can just picture you and my sis on a nice evening at the Grand Floridian looking at the stars and enjoying Wishes hee hee hee.


----------



## WDWFRV

Passions71203 said:


> The only time I have seen my "other half" in a tux was on our wedding...how bad is that  My husband surprised me one time and then 9 months later our DD was born    I am kidding... Can you tell I need a male figure in my house
> The only shows my "other half" likes are house, iron chef and dirty jobs..He is not into me watching nip/tuck with all of the half dressed men walking around...So that is one easy way to get him out of the room..Just turn on Nip/Tuck..



Hi there,

My husband and I just love after a long day at work to sit down and relax watching t.v.  I find it very relaxing.  So your husband surprises you and 9 months later..... that is too funny


----------



## stemikger

We are out there.

I'm living proof.

I'm married now and my wife dosen't love Disney as much as I do, but I created a monster with my daughter.  She is 13 and loves Disney as much as her crazy dad.

Here's to all the other men who profess their love for Disney loud and proud.

Good luck finding your Disney Man.  They are out there.


----------



## Sha

*MMMMMMMM* a glowtini !!!!! Disney cravings are worse now! course... i do have my own cube from last trip... so could make my own....  



stemikger said:


>


----------



## stemikger

> *Originally posted by Sha*
> MMMMMMMM a glowtini !!!!! Disney cravings are worse now! course... i do have my own cube from last trip... so could make my own....



I know.  I have my cube and my daughter's glow Tinkerbell.  I think I made a mistake, I think this was a margarita from Coral Reef, because I just noticed the salt on the rim.  It was good though.

I loved the glowtinis also.  : )


----------



## Passions71203

WDWFRV said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I just love after a long day at work to sit down and relax watching t.v.  I find it very relaxing.  So your husband surprises you and 9 months later..... that is too funny




My other half would kill me if he knew I said that...I was a joke though.. 
I also find sitting down at night and watching tv to be also relaxing (depending on what you are watching   But I know this is a family board so I will stop there  )


----------



## Sha

stemikger said:


> I know.  I have my cube and my daughter's glow Tinkerbell.  I think I made a mistake, I think this was a margarita from Coral Reef, because I just noticed the salt on the rim.  It was good though.
> 
> I loved the glowtinis also.  : )



glowtinis have sugar on the rim


----------



## debbiet1

ok #1  what is that drink it looks yummy! and where do I get it?????
#2 Ouch on the 8 hours between  altho.. there are days i'd like my hubby to be 8 hours away  lol
#3  only time my hubby has been in a tux is our wedding
#4.. I'm also a House, CSI, Law n Order , Greys Anatomy, Sopranos junky too plus cooking and decorating shows


----------



## Sha

debbiet1 said:


> ok #1  what is that drink it looks yummy! and where do I get it?????



Glowtini  and most places at WDW seem to have it... had mine at Cape May's, friend had hers at SSR at the Turf Club. May be concidered a FOO FOO drink that PirateMel talked about... maybe not fruity... but it will go down smooth, and hit you later


----------



## debbiet1

I'm there 8 days.. I'm sure I can get 1 or 2 in  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

I also love it here. And when I'm not on here, I watch CSI, Lost, Big Brother, and a few Sci-Fi and Horror.


----------



## Sha

debbiet1 said:


> I'm there 8 days.. I'm sure I can get 1 or 2 in  lol



Im going next weekend on Saturday for a few hours... to see HM but no time for any since I am driving... but am back at end of month for F&W so can have one then


----------



## Dizmom0923

BigANT 61 said:


> im the one on the left. not to sure about eye candy.LOL



You  ARE eye candy and I am closer to you than anyone on here!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Sha said:


> Im going next weekend on Saturday for a few hours... to see HM but no time for any since I am driving... but am back at end of month for F&W so can have one then



Still wishing I could do like you and drive down for a day.   Can't wait for HM, I have heard s few things about it and am actually kind if nervous to ride now.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Still wishing I could do like you and drive down for a day.   Can't wait for HM, I have heard s few things about it and am actually kind if nervous to ride now.



I think it will be great! I will let you know though


----------



## ChevyNat

I can't wait to see what they did with HM... I can't wait to go back and be there a free woman and having the time of my life!!!!


----------



## debbiet1

I'll let you know after Dec 23 what they did at HM and I'll be sure to let you know how much fun it was Nat  lol


----------



## DisneydaveCT

WDWFRV said:


> Hummm! I can just picture you and my sis on a nice evening at the Grand Floridian looking at the stars and enjoying Wishes hee hee hee.



Sounds very romantic.  I guess if I am wearing my tux we have had dinner at V&A?




Passions71203 said:


> I also find sitting down at night and watching tv to be also relaxing (depending on what you are watching   But I know this is a family board so I will stop there  )



Can I watch tv  with you?  



Sha said:


> Glowtini  and most places at WDW seem to have it... had mine at Cape May's, friend had hers at SSR at the Turf Club. May be concidered a FOO FOO drink that PirateMel talked about... maybe not fruity... but it will go down smooth, and hit you later



OK Sha, Glowtinis instead of wine the next time?


Alright ladies, you have seen pics of us gents, how about some views of the ladies?


----------



## stemikger

> *Originally posted by Sha*
> glowtinis have sugar on the rim



Thanks right.  Now I remember.  The only bad thing about the glotini is they go down way too easy.  

Another one my favoriates was the cranberry Moijta at Ohanas.


----------



## R.S.Winters

im 22 i worked for disney. i live and breathe disney... lol.
my room is covered with disney stuff...
i even play VMK haha
and guess what?! im going to disneyland paris on monday!!!
i need to lie down...


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> OK Sha, Glowtinis instead of wine the next time?



hmmmm the wine I had was very good too though... will get back to you on that!


----------



## debbiet1

well i'd post my pick but the Dis sent me an email to please not post they couldnt handle the law suits of the crashed computers and the repair bills would be out of this world.  *grin*


----------



## Passions71203

DisneydaveCT said:


> Sounds very romantic.  I guess if I am wearing my tux we have had dinner at V&A?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I watch tv  with you?
> 
> 
> 
> OK Sha, Glowtinis instead of wine the next time?
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, you have seen pics of us gents, how about some views of the ladies?




Dave, you can watch tv with me anyday you want!   
Do you just want to see pics of single ladies or all of us ?  After seeing my pic in my siggie I am sure you don't really wanna see anymore of me


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> well i'd post my pick but the Dis sent me an email to please not post they couldnt handle the law suits of the crashed computers and the repair bills would be out of this world.  *grin*



If I posted a pic of me most of the men would need glasses after viewing it


----------



## Passions71203

R.S.Winters said:


> im 22 i worked for disney. i live and breathe disney... lol.
> my room is covered with disney stuff...
> i even play VMK haha
> and guess what?! im going to disneyland paris on monday!!!
> i need to lie down...



So, Show us some eye candy!!!


----------



## roc

Passion did u see the new sequel nip-tuck-the iron chef years..lol.Relaxing by the tv very interesting...what to watch what to do..lol have a magical day.


----------



## roc

would show u the eye candy but it seemed to melt,,,and all gathered in 1 spot..lol


----------



## roc

No fear i have prescription sun-glasses..lol


----------



## Passions71203

Ha Ha Ha Roc...Very Funny....


----------



## R.S.Winters

Passions71203 said:


> So, Show us some eye candy!!!



u serious haha?!  

besides i dont know how to post pictures lol


----------



## Passions71203

Roc- I don't even know if you are a he or a she...


----------



## Passions71203

R.S.Winters said:


> u serious haha?!
> 
> besides i dont know how to post pictures lol




I was kindda being serious. ..But its ok, Dave will keep me busy with his  ...


----------



## roc

HHmmm...let see definately a he...lol


----------



## Passions71203

I just wanted to check..


----------



## roc

Careful could put an awful strain on your eyes..lol


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## R.S.Winters

i have a picture in my signature anyway lol. albeit a tiny one and im wearing a stitch hat lol... but hey!


----------



## Passions71203

So Roc, Give us some info on you...Most of the other guys did and now it is your turn...


----------



## Passions71203

R.S.Winters said:


> i have a picture in my signature anyway lol. albeit a tiny one and im wearing a stitch hat lol... but hey!



I speak for most of the women on this thread when I say.."Thank you for the pic"


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Passions71203 said:


> Do you just want to see pics of single ladies or all of us ?



This is an equal opportunity thread.  We want to see pics  of all ladies...single or not.


----------



## Passions71203

DisneydaveCT said:


> This is an equal opportunity thread.  We want to see pics  of all ladies...single or not.




Do I have to post another one..Since I have one in my siggie?


----------



## roc

Well im a normal guy i think..not really fanatic about disney just obcessed..lol..Go down 2 c mickey and minnie every year..you r lookin 4 disney info right..lol


----------



## roc

DisneydaveCT said:


> This is an equal opportunity thread.  We want to see pics  of all ladies...single or not.


I second that..lol


----------



## Passions71203

Roc- And any "other" info you are willing to share.


----------



## Passions71203

Roc- Like maybe you should start out by telling us that you are not underage


----------



## Passions71203

I will post some pics but, Not until other women do (I don't want to scare all of the guys off this thread  )


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Passions71203 said:


> Do I have to post another one..Since I have one in my siggie?



You are attractive woman...so another pic would be nice.


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Roc- And any "other" info you are willing to share.


That is classified you have 2 have a disney form 1044a to extract that info..lol


----------



## Passions71203

Dave- You made my day  Even my other half does not tell me that unless I make him say something nice to me


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Roc- Like maybe you should start out by telling us that you are not underage


LOL my drivers license is so old i cant read it


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> That is classified you have 2 have a disney form 1044a to extract that info..lol



Well, I bet I am the youngest person on this thread


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> LOL my drivers license is so old i cant read it



Your telling me that they made drivers licenses back in the 50's ??


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Well, I bet I am the youngest person on this thread


You could be but i see age as a number its your heart that determines ones true age


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Your telling me that they made drivers licenses back in the 50's ??


Sure you got them in any cracker-jack box..lol


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## R.S.Winters

Passions71203 said:


> Well, I bet I am the youngest person on this thread



im 22 - how old r u?


----------



## Passions71203

Crap...I forgot about you being 22...I lied..Put me in jail and through away the key.. 
So I am close to the youngest on here.


----------



## roc

R.S.Winters said:


> im 22 - how old r u?


When i was 22 roosevelt was just charging up san juan...lol


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Crap...I forgot about you being 22...I lied..Put me in jail and through away the key..
> So I am close to the youngest on here.


Ok throw that key this way ill save it 4 you..lol..you might need it later


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## roc

Passion thanks for the comic releif it great 2 start the day with a smile


----------



## roc

I before E except after C...lol


----------



## roc

roc said:


> I before E except after C...lol


brain malfunction..lol


----------



## Passions71203

Well, I have stuff I have to get done today (And no, I can't get anything done while I am talking to you guys  )
So, I will check this thread tonight and if any women post there pics on it I will do the same with mine. If not then I will PM Dave some pics (Since he was nice to me   ) (And get your dirty mind out of the gutter Dave...this is a family board so they won't be x-rated... )


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Well, I have stuff I have to get done today (And no, I can't get anything done while I am talking to you guys  )
> So, I will check this thread tonight and if any women post there pics on it I will do the same with mine. If not then I will PM Dave some pics (Since he was nice to me   ) (And get your dirty mind out of the gutter Dave...this is a family board so they won't be x-rated... )


not x rated does that mean triple x....lol


----------



## Master Mason

Passions71203 said:


> (And get your dirty mind out of the gutter Dave...this is a family board so they won't be x-rated... )



I am sure he would be fine with PG-13 then.


----------



## roc

Have a great day..ciao


----------



## Passions71203

no, triple x  and maybe pg-13   j/k
Bye


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Passions71203 said:


> Well, I have stuff I have to get done today (And no, I can't get anything done while I am talking to you guys  )
> So, I will check this thread tonight and if any women post there pics on it I will do the same with mine. If not then I will PM Dave some pics (Since he was nice to me   ) (And get your dirty mind out of the gutter Dave...this is a family board so they won't be x-rated... )



No gutter mind here.  Any pic of you...even "R" ...will be a pleasure.


----------



## Passions71203

Dave~ I just PM'd you


----------



## Passions71203

DisneydaveCT said:


> No gutter mind here.  Any pic of you...even "R" ...will be a pleasure.



Sorry about your luck..I sold all of my "R" pics today    J/K!!


----------



## Passions71203

Master Mason said:


> I am sure he would be fine with PG-13 then.




Ok, Ok, I will let him see the ones with me in shorts..not capri's


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Passions71203 said:


> Ok, Ok, I will let him see the ones with me in shorts..not capri's



OK, then shorts will do...


----------



## Passions71203

And what about you? Do you think this whole picture thing is fair? (You show me one and I show you several?)


----------



## Passions71203

I just wanted to say sorry to everyone for hijacking this thread  
I am sure there are a lot of Male Disney Fanactics but I have yet to meet, date or marry one. Maybe my second husband will have a love of Disney like I do.   Thanks to all of the guys for giving me some eye candy to look at since my other half lives in a different state.


----------



## debbiet1

well after flipping through all my papers.. guess what.. I found a Disney 1044a form... Spill it Roc..


----------



## Passions71203

Yeah!!! Come on ROC


----------



## Dizmom0923

You have made this interesting Passions.  I will post a pic later once I figure out how to do it.


----------



## Passions71203

DizMom- I hope I didn't make anyone mad


----------



## Master Mason

Passions71203 said:


> Maybe my second husband will have a love of Disney like I do.   Thanks to all of the guys for giving me some eye candy to look at since my other half lives in a different state.




Ummm.....


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> You have made this interesting Passions.  I will post a pic later once I figure out how to do it.



ive got mine on smugmug... but that is also a pay site, there are others that may not be...   and you use that pic icon up top... the yellow box with the mountain and sun... that puts the pic in.... someone else   who is better at this (hint hint) can help you more


----------



## Passions71203

Master Mason said:


> Ummm.....



I was kidding about the second husband thing. I guess I am confused as to what you are ummming about?


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> ive got mine on smugmug... but that is also a pay site, there are others that may not be...   and you use that pic icon up top... the yellow box with the mountain and sun... that puts the pic in.... someone else   who is better at this (hint hint) can help you more



There are free sites, one of the more popular is photobucket.  Once you have a storage site, the site will give you a html location of where the picture is located  you can thing use it as follows

[ img]http://location of image[ /img]  Remove the spaces in the brackets and put the proper url in and you set to go



Passions71203 said:


> I was kidding about the second husband thing. I guess I am confused as to what you are ummming about?




There was just a big dicotomy in your sentances, one said something about your second husband, the next was talking about your other half....  Most folks that are talking about having a second are not still refering to the current as the other half.  It would be sort of like introducing one's girl friend as there future ex wife...


----------



## Passions71203

Master Mason said:


> There are free sites, one of the more popular is photobucket.  Once you have a storage site, the site will give you a html location of where the picture is located  you can thing use it as follows
> 
> [ img]http://location of image[ /img]  Remove the spaces in the brackets and put the proper url in and you set to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a big dicotomy in your sentances, one said something about your second husband, the next was talking about your other half....  Most folks that are talking about having a second are not still refering to the current as the other half.  It would be sort of like introducing one's girl friend as there future ex wife...



Well...I am sorry (BTW My husband does get that it is a "joke" and he has not gotten mad about it yet..)


----------



## Passions71203

So, am I able to post a pic or will you guys flame me?


----------



## Master Mason

Passions71203 said:


> Well...I am sorry (BTW My husband does get that it is a "joke" and he has not gotten mad about it yet..)



No worries, you just asked what I was umming about   If your good with it, then I'm good with it.



Passions71203 said:


> So, am I able to post a pic or will you guys flame me?



I would sincerly doubt anyone would flame you for posting a pic, post away


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## Passions71203

Ok, I would like to warn everyone that my stomach really is not as big as it looks in the pic.


----------



## Passions71203

Crap..I must of done something wrong..I can't see the pic


----------



## Passions71203

Ok, let me see if this works.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do not have a hutch back I know it looks like I do...But my back is 100% normal other than my tattoo on it


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> There are free sites, one of the more popular is photobucket.  Once you have a storage site, the site will give you a html location of where the picture is located  you can thing use it as follows
> 
> [ img]http://location of image[ /img]  Remove the spaces in the brackets and put the proper url in and you set to go
> 
> 
> There was just a big dicotomy in your sentances, one said something about your second husband, the next was talking about your other half....  Most folks that are talking about having a second are not still refering to the current as the other half.  It would be sort of like introducing one's girl friend as there future ex wife...



I knew you'd recognize that "hint hint" as for you! lol  and sadly... I have heard a male on here refer to someone as "she could be my future ex-wife"


----------



## Sha

Passions71203 said:


> Ok, let me see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a hutch back I know it looks like I do...But my back is 100% normal other than my tattoo on it



I dont know what you are worrying about.... and tattoos arent abnormal


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I dont know what you are worrying about.... and tattoos arent abnormal




Yep I agree, I have a couple of tats, and at some point in the not too distant future, I will have another, this one is going to be a mickey.


----------



## Master Mason

Passions71203 said:


>




This should work there was http://  twice


----------



## Passions71203

I totally agree on the tattoo thing...I once dated a man (or shall I say boy) that knew I was planning on getting one within a couple of months and he decided that he would try and control me by saying "If you get it done, I will leave you" And if you know me very well you would know that trying to control a redhead isn't that easy. So yes, I got it done and he left...


----------



## Master Mason

Passions71203 said:


> Ok, I would like to warn everyone that my stomach really is not as big as it looks in the pic.



same with this one


----------



## Passions71203

FYI...My stomach is not as big as it looks in the last pic


----------



## Master Mason

This one is a couple of years old, so my youngest doesn't look  quite like this anymore, but I don't think I look much different.  It is me and my two boys.


----------



## Passions71203

how old are your sons Mason?


----------



## Master Mason

The are 15 and 23 now... they were 13 and 21 then


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> This one is a couple of years old, so my youngest doesn't look  quite like this anymore, but I don't think I look much different.  It is me and my two boys.



awww look at K. and W... is that one you were telling me was somewhere else? i dont remember seeing that one before.... very nice Mason


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> This one is a couple of years old, so my youngest doesn't look  quite like this anymore, but I don't think I look much different.  It is me and my two boys.



I love a man in a suit 
Sons are cute too.

If I posted a picture, it would clear the boards.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> awww look at K. and W... is that one you were telling me was somewhere else? i dont remember seeing that one before.... very nice Mason



yes it is one of my private gallerys on smugmug


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> yes it is one of my private gallerys on smugmug



"they do exist" (the private galleries and M&M's red and yellow)


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> "they do exist" (the private galleries and M&M's red and yellow)



who cares as long as you have the green ones


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> who cares as long as you have the green ones



is that because green is female???


----------



## Dizmom0923

Sha said:


> I dont know what you are worrying about.... and tattoos arent abnormal



I love tattoos, I have 2.  I have my DD name on my ankle and a butterfly behind my left ear.  I would actuallu like 2 more, my sons name and a hidden mickey.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I always eat the green ones.  LOL


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> well after flipping through all my papers.. guess what.. I found a Disney 1044a form... Spill it Roc..



rats how could you have found those forms.they were discontinued in 1929..how OLD are you...lol..ok will need a DNA sample from you thats disneys nuttiest adults please send sample..thank you roc..lol


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Ok, let me see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a hutch back I know it looks like I do...But my back is 100% normal other than my tattoo on it



Did you say you were from notre dame...lol


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> FYI...My stomach is not as big as it looks in the last pic



Mines not either....


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> I always eat the green ones.  LOL



WHEW thank goodness im blue..


----------



## Sha

roc said:


> WHEW thank goodness im blue..



if you are blue you might need medical attention....


----------



## roc

Sha said:


> if you are blue you might need medical attention....



CPR please..lol


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> I love tattoos, I have 2.  I have my DD name on my ankle and a butterfly behind my left ear.  I would actuallu like 2 more, my sons name and a hidden mickey.



I had 3 then i showered and they disappeared...lol


----------



## Sha

roc said:


> CPR please..lol



sorry... am off duty... can call 911... what is UK's equivelent?


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> I had 3 then i showered and they disappeared...lol



are you sure that they are gone?  do you need someone to check?


----------



## Dizmom0923

I'll look for them....


----------



## debbiet1

Now Roc.. Is it polite to ask a woman her age?  lol  And those papers are legal so fess up buddy  lol.. btw.. i'm a redhead too.. redheads are 1.  fiesty.. 2.. fiesty.. 3.. fiesty.. and 4.. dont take no crap  lol


----------



## Passions71203

Roc...Shame on you!


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> are you sure that they are gone?  do you need someone to check?



AAAWWW how sweet are you volunteering...lol


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> I'll look for them....



Your hired...lol


----------



## Passions71203

Excuse me ROC...Come on I am feeling left out!


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> Now Roc.. Is it polite to ask a woman her age?  lol  And those papers are legal so fess up buddy  lol.. btw.. i'm a redhead too.. redheads are 1.  fiesty.. 2.. fiesty.. 3.. fiesty.. and 4.. dont take no crap  lol



LOL sorry about the years ..brain freeze...you still havent submitted you dna papers...


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> Now Roc.. Is it polite to ask a woman her age?  lol  And those papers are legal so fess up buddy  lol.. btw.. i'm a redhead too.. redheads are 1.  fiesty.. 2.. fiesty.. 3.. fiesty.. and 4.. dont take no crap  lol



Red head.feisty X 3...and no crap..BINGO a winner everytime


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Excuse me ROC...Come on I am feeling left out!



You left out never....after all your passion


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> You left out never....after all your passion



It's about time you got it right!!


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> It's about time you got it right!!



Brains not firing on all cylinders gettin late must refuel..lol


----------



## ChevyNat

Wow, you guys are fast... just finished reading the last 6 or 7 pages... I was busy today to did not come on the thread at all today...
I have a picnic tomorrow so I'll have to try to download some pics an other day...


----------



## Dizmom0923

ChevyNat said:


> Wow, you guys are fast... just finished reading the last 6 or 7 pages... I was busy today to did not come on the thread at all today...
> I have a picnic tomorrow so I'll have to try to download some pics an other day...



I know they are quick Nat.  I just got caught up a little while ago.  It was pretty funny to read though.  Hope ypu have fun at your picnic tomorrow.  We are going to see my parents, its Grandparents Day.


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> I know they are quick Nat.  I just got caught up a little while ago.  It was pretty funny to read though.  Hope ypu have fun at your picnic tomorrow.  We are going to see my parents, its Grandparents Day.



You have a great time..and dont worry ill look for those tattos...lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

roc said:


> You have a great time..and dont worry ill look for those tattos...lol



Without me????


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Without me????



i never thought you would ask...lol..your always welcome to help me out...


----------



## Dizmom0923

How long will it take me to ge there??  I am in Metairie, right outside of N.O.
Wait.....Passions might get jealous....lol


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> How long will it take me to ge there??  I am in Metairie, right outside of N.O.
> Wait.....Passions might get jealous....lol



LOL  can send the concourse for you..oh thats right they discontinued it...lol..will united do...dont think so lets ask her..lol


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> LOL  can send the concourse for you..oh thats right they discontinued it...lol..will united do...dont think so lets ask her..lol



Ha Ha very funny guys...Dizmom...He is all yours!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thanks Passions and roc what about those pictures???


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thanks Passions and roc what about those pictures???



Pictures you ever see fatty arbuckles...close resemblance..lol


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Ha Ha very funny guys...Dizmom...He is all yours!!!



And i thought we had something between us besides miles...lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

roc said:


> Pictures you ever see fatty arbuckles...close resemblance..lol



Now I am really interested.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> How long will it take me to ge there??  I am in Metairie, right outside of N.O.



Better leave before the game is over


----------



## ChevyNat

You guys are still on this ha! ha! It was Grand-ma day for my kids too... I had a long talk with my MIL and she is heartbroken with the divorce and everything... She was happy to see the kids and even happier that I let them go to see her... (sissshh, people think that I'm a monster or what?) she told me that I was handling everything well and to keep up the good work... gee it's the first compliment from her in years ha! ha!

Wishing everyone a nice Sunday and I'll pop back to chat...


----------



## Dizmom0923

If only I could pick up and go somewhere, anywhere but here.  Well....preferrably Disney.  I was so intio the Disney shows on the Travel Channel today.  Not much of a fix though.  Need the real thing.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I don't really talk to my MIL very much anymore.  Kind of got that distance between us now.  I guess it is for the best.


----------



## SomehowSomeway

I'm a "closet" Disney fanatic.  

Most of those whom I know seem to believe being straight and loving anything about Disney is usually an oxymoron.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I ma still working on my pics.....


----------



## Dizmom0923

Woo hoo   I finally have a ticker.   Yea me!!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Still working on it...hey am I the only one on here.  That was one good bottle of wine.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

So, is there a 3-step program to help push a single Dad into going to Disney alone (sans kiddos)?  I don't think I could handle the length of a 12-step program!


----------



## Passions71203

SomehowSomeway said:


> I'm a "closet" Disney fanatic.
> 
> Most of those whom I know seem to believe being straight and loving anything about Disney is usually an oxymoron.




Welcome to this thread!!  
I don't know if you saw the "rules" somewhere but if you are a single male and you love disney you must post your best pic (So that we all can see some more eye candy!  )


----------



## Passions71203

KyDerbyMan said:


> So, is there a 3-step program to help push a single Dad into going to Disney alone (sans kiddos)?  I don't think I could handle the length of a 12-step program!


----------



## Master Mason

KyDerbyMan said:


> So, is there a 3-step program to help push a single Dad into going to Disney alone (sans kiddos)?  I don't think I could handle the length of a 12-step program!



Step 1 make hotel reservations
Step 2 make travel arangments
Step 3 Let folks know where your going to be

There you go...


----------



## Passions71203

Master Mason said:


> Step 1 make hotel reservations
> Step 2 make travel arangments
> Step 3 Let folks know where your going to be
> 
> There you go...



feel free to make a stop in Ohio and pick up me and my kids the next time you get down there Mason


----------



## debbiet1

you forgot the other part to step 2.   take the long way around, pick up Dismom,Passions,Debbie,Nat,WDW, and anyone else I may have forgotten and then Step 3.  Go to Disney  lol


----------



## Master Mason

debbiet1 said:


> you forgot the other part to step 2.   take the long way around, pick up Dismom,Passions,Debbie,Nat,WDW, and anyone else I may have forgotten and then Step 3.  Go to Disney  lol



That's not the long way around, that's a world tour


----------



## KyDerbyMan

debbiet1 said:


> you forgot the other part to step 2.   take the long way around, pick up Dismom,Passions,Debbie,Nat,WDW, and anyone else I may have forgotten and then Step 3.  Go to Disney  lol



 

Wouldn't that be a sight pulling up to a resort...like a bunch of clowns falling out of a VW!


----------



## debbiet1

well its not  too bad if Nat was to come to WDWs place first.. then I could meet them there.. saves you two pick ups  lol


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Ok but everyone better be sure to use the bathroom before we leave!!


----------



## Passions71203

KyDerbyMan said:


> Ok but everyone better be sure to use the bathroom before we leave!!



Can we bring snacks?    
And you better make sure that none of us gets car sick


----------



## PirateMel

Passions71203 said:


> Can we bring snacks?
> And you better make sure that none of us gets car sick



Guess I missed the whole trip.  Don't forget the Foo Foo Drinks!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Passions71203 said:


> Can we bring snacks?
> And you better make sure that none of us gets car sick



We'll put a big tank of maragarita on the roof and run some long straws thru the sunroof!!


----------



## PirateMel

KyDerbyMan said:


> We'll put a big tank of maragarita on the roof and run some long straws thru the sunroof!!



Now your talking my language  
Are we there yet


----------



## KyDerbyMan

PirateMel said:


> Now your talking my language
> Are we there yet



After a few hours of that I don't think it will matter! Heck, we'll probably end up in Six Flags Tulsa or something!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Wow, I have a busy weekend, and I miss out on everything.  Trips to WDW, Margaritas, a trip load of attractive women...what is a Disney loving guy to do?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Nice pic Dizmom.   

Now it is PirateMel's turn.


----------



## PirateMel

DisneydaveCT said:


> Nice pic Dizmom.
> 
> Now it is PirateMel's turn.



Not sure you need to have nightmares just yet


----------



## Passions71203

Mel- If anyone is going to be having nightmare they already did once they saw my pics...


----------



## EMcCool419

I a sport's loving,video game playing, red meat eating,young maried man whom now and always loved Disney world!
I have been close to thirty times and I love it more each time!
I have also turned my wife into a Disney lover convert!


----------



## PirateMel

Passions71203 said:


> Mel- If anyone is going to be having nightmare they already did once they saw my pics...



Your picture was model material compared to mine  
NOt sure I can even figure out how to get a picture on here, I saw your directions SHA, but need to figure out how to get it onto the computer first.  Maybe this weekend I can have my friend take a digital one and email to me.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thanks for the compliment Dave.  I will post more soon.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thanks for the compliment Dave.  I will post more soon.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

KyDerbyMan said:


>



I agree with KDM's comments...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Passions71203 said:


> Mel- If anyone is going to be having nightmare they already did once they saw my pics...




No  over your pics Passion71203.  I'm sure there is a Disney Prince or two who is sad that you are married already.


----------



## Passions71203

DisneydaveCT said:


> No  over your pics Passion71203.  I'm sure there is a Disney Prince or two who is sad that you are married already.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi, 

OK, here is my picture.  I'm not eye candy, but I've yet to shatter a mirror just by looking at it.  It was taken May 15, 2006.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Jim


----------



## Passions71203

Disneyfan~ Quick Question..what is your middle name?


----------



## Dizmom0923

I am really excited to start seeing the faces that go with the name.


----------



## Passions71203

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am really excited to start seeing the faces that go with the name.



I am too


----------



## Disneyfan63

Passions:

My first and middle names are James Lawrence.

My DIS name is not too original.  I am a Disneyfan born in 1963.

Jim


----------



## Dizmom0923

This me with my parents and my son...in the Stitch hat.  Last year, don't have blonde hair anymore though.  I want to see everyone else now....


----------



## Passions71203

you are very pretty!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Passions71203 said:


> you are very pretty!



Can't argue with that.

Jim


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Dizmom0923 said:


> This me with my parents and my son...in the Stitch hat.  Last year, don't have blonde hair anymore though.  I want to see everyone else now....



Great pic  You have a very beautiful smile.

Alright ladies we have seen Dizmom and Passion71203, we should see the others.


----------



## Passions71203

Ok..Disney fan..I see you have not said anything about my pic...I guess you like blondes better?   J/K!!!! I am kidding


----------



## Passions71203

Disneyfan63 said:


> Passions:
> 
> My first and middle names are James Lawrence.
> 
> My DIS name is not too original.  I am a Disneyfan born in 1963.
> 
> Jim




See, I can't put my date of birth on my name b/c I might scare everyone away


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> Alright ladies we have seen Dizmom and Passion71203, we should see the others.



 am going to pass on that for now...


----------



## debbiet1

I'll pass too.. I'd hate for everyone to wind up having nightmares from it.   lol


----------



## Passions71203

Darn it...I knew I should not have posted my pic...I figured that would happen...


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> I'll pass too.. I'd hate for everyone to wind up having nightmares from it.   lol



don't worry they still are having nightmares from mine


----------



## Sha

Passions71203 said:


> Darn it...I knew I should not have posted my pic...I figured that would happen...



Thats not why... its just that I have mine elsewhere.. and certain people have met me in person already... as I meet up with Disfriends when i can


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thank yall, I could get used to hearing nice things about me.  Stop putting yourselves down ladies, trust me it took me a while to post a picture for the world to see.  I just figure my Disney Prince might want to see what I look like before we meet. Oh and if you are on these boards my prince you can PM me. 

Passions if he likes blondes better I am out of luck I just went back to being a brunette.  Looks like you and I will be in Disney at the same time.  Where are yall staying??


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Sha said:


> am going to pass on that for now...



Sha-Your pics are already there for the world to see  ...and to enjoy.


----------



## dismem98

I've been reading this thread and I tried the other  about singles,but never got much reaction.  You guys are so fast and funny.  Love that.


----------



## Passions71203

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thank yall, I could get used to hearing nice things about me.  Stop putting yourselves down ladies, trust me it took me a while to post a picture for the world to see.  I just figure my Disney Prince might want to see what I look like before we meet. Oh and if you are on these boards my prince you can PM me.
> 
> Passions if he likes blondes better I am out of luck I just went back to being a brunette.  Looks like you and I will be in Disney at the same time.  Where are yall staying??




We are staying at POP..That would be cool if we ran into each other


----------



## Passions71203

dismem98 said:


> I've been reading this thread and I tried the other  about singles,but never got much reaction.  You guys are so fast and funny.  Love that.


----------



## Dizmom0923

DisneydaveCT said:


> Sha-Your pics are already there for the world to see  ...and to enjoy.



I saw her pictures last night and pm'd her about how good they were.   She is very good at photography.


----------



## dismem98

Guess I should tell you a little about myself.  Disney fanactic looking for the same. Somewhat older than some of you in years,but maybe less.  I'm a female that is not as old as my years.  Yes, I live inTX, but not from here.  Curious??


----------



## Dizmom0923

We will be at POP also!  There is another thread going for Disers going in Feb.  There are 2-3 others that will be at POP too.


----------



## debbiet1

I think we're the only ones that are going to be at POP for Christmas


----------



## Dizmom0923

Welcome dismem98.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Well, the perfect way to say goodnight:


_TRAV: Sunday, September 9 11:00 PM
Special, Travel

Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom, Epcot Center and Disney-MGM Studios are part of the park complex in Buena Vista, Fla.


Original Air Date: May 06, 2002_


----------



## dismem98

Hey Dizmom...

Lived in Met for years..  where are you at exactly??


----------



## debbiet1

I thought the perfect way to say goodnight was:

Girls.. pack your luggage we're going to Disney!  lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, the perfect way to say goodnight:
> 
> 
> _TRAV: Sunday, September 9 11:00 PM
> Special, Travel
> 
> Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom, Epcot Center and Disney-MGM Studios are part of the park complex in Buena Vista, Fla.
> 
> 
> Original Air Date: May 06, 2002_


Watching it again for the 2nd time today 


dismem98 said:


> Hey Dizmom...
> 
> Lived in Met for years..  where are you at exactly??



I am in off of Metairie Rd.  Where did you live??


----------



## Passions71203

Dizmom0923 said:


> We will be at POP also!  There is another thread going for Disers going in Feb.  There are 2-3 others that will be at POP too.



Awesome


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> I thought the perfect way to say goodnight was:
> 
> Girls.. pack your luggage we're going to Disney!  lol




Thats what I thought too


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ooo...and it's been updated!  They just showed the new Cinderella suite and updated Pirates of the Caribbean!


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> I thought the perfect way to say goodnight was:
> 
> Girls.. pack your luggage we're going to Disney!  lol



That would be wonderful.  I would do it in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> Sha-Your pics are already there for the world to see  ...and to enjoy.



TY DDave... still dont know who wrote something under one of my personal pics... is okay... nice compliment


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> I think we're the only ones that are going to be at POP for Christmas



If you want, I will come with you.  I would love to spend Christmas there and in return you can come with me in Feb.


----------



## dismem98

Same.  In Airline Park. I had a store on Met Rd near there for years.


----------



## Sha

dismem98 said:


> I've been reading this thread and I tried the other  about singles,but never got much reaction.  You guys are so fast and funny.  Love that.



what other thread was that dismem98?????


----------



## Dizmom0923

dismem98 said:


> Same.  In Airline Park. I had a store on Met Rd near there for years.



Small world.  What store?  Nothing is the same anymore.  I am ready to go.


----------



## dismem98

The single men thread.  Been awhile and I lurk. Went into the chat room a couple of times, but alwys felt like the outsider.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Small world.  What store?  Nothing is the same anymore.  I am ready to go.



RUN!!! RUN!!! Cover your ears!!!! its an earworm!!!!!!! _Its a small world after all.. its a small world after all...._


----------



## Master Mason

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am ready to go.



Ready to go where?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Sha said:


> RUN!!! RUN!!! Cover your ears!!!! its an earworm!!!!!!! _Its a small world after all.. its a small world after all...._


----------



## Sha

dismem98 said:


> The single men thread.  Been awhile and I lurk. Went into the chat room a couple of times, but alwys felt like the outsider.



dont recall seeing you on either of them... they are a nice bunch.... try again sometime... PM and Dismom .... DDave (sometimes) come to chat and others


----------



## Dizmom0923

Master Mason said:


> Ready to go where?



anywhere but here.  Preferrably Disney


----------



## dismem98

Dizmom0923 said:


> Small world.  What store?  Nothing is the same anymore.  I am ready to go.



It might have been before your time. Late 80's early 90's between David Dr and Trancontinental.  It was called Patty's Put Ons and for awhile had one in Esplanade Mall.


----------



## debbiet1

hmmm I got off here last night.. turned on the travel channel and we didnt have the same thing you guys did    I was so disappointed


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Oh no!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Let me add my encouragement to those thinking about joining the nightly chat at Dismates.com.   

Although I have not been there that often of late, I have enjoyed chatting there a great deal.  And I have met several people from the chat room.


----------



## Passions71203

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh no!



Just wanted to say you have a cool pic


----------



## WDWFRV

Hey everybody,

Just to let you all know that it's my sister's birthday today.  Let us all wish her a very happy birthday (ChevyNat).


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat.

I hope you get a chance to  today and enjoy a piece of .


----------



## Master Mason

happy Bday ChevyNat.....  have a good day and an adult beverage or two to celebrate.


----------



## PirateMel

DisneydaveCT said:


> Let me add my encouragement to those thinking about joining the nightly chat at Dismates.com.
> 
> Although I have not been there that often of late, I have enjoyed chatting there a great deal.  And I have met several people from the chat room.



Hello everyone, I have visited the chat room now for the last week, and I have had a blast.  Not sure if I overstayed my welcome on Friday, with all sports talk, but it has been really fun.  I need to brush up on my typing skills, I seem to be still several comments behind everyone 

Happy Birthday ChevyNat, enjoy.

Only four more days until by weekend getaway, I am too excited to sleep.  Wathing the TC definately didn't help.

DD - So far SB weekend is not a possibility, flights are booked on SW, for what I willing to pay.  Bonnet creek is not available as well, go figure.  That is why I need to buy a DVC.
Have a great day


----------



## Sha

*Happy Birthday Nat!!!!* Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!
       

Mel, dont worry a thing about all the sports talk or being behind the comments... and you certainly didnt overstay your welcome.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

I wanted to join this discussion just by saying....Hi, my name is Dustin, i'm 25 years old & I am a Disneyholic.


----------



## Passions71203

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I wanted to join this discussion just by saying....Hi, my name is Dustin, i'm 25 years old & I am a Disneyholic.



Hi Dustin


----------



## Passions71203

Happy Birthday Nat!!!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

Awwww! how sweet, thank's guys!!! How great is it to start the week with your birthday!!!!


----------



## BigANT 61

Dizmom0923 said:


> You  ARE eye candy and I am closer to you than anyone on here!



yea really close. LOL


----------



## Sha

ChevyNat said:


> Awwww! how sweet, thank's guys!!! How great is it to start the week with your birthday!!!!



only thing better would be celebrating it at WDW (or DL)


----------



## disDVCGuy

Late to the party but I'm a single guy, Disney fanatic!@!!!!!!


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

Thought I would pop back in and let you all know I am still alive. Been busy with life lately.  Hope everyone is doing well!

Happy Birthday NAT!!!

John


----------



## debbiet1

*HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYYY TO YOU!!  HAPPYYYY BIRHTDAY TOOOOOOOO YOUUUUUUUUU!!  HAPPYYYYY BIRTHDAYYYYYY DEARRRRRR NATTTTTT  HAPPPPPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYYY TOOOOOOOOO YOUUUUUUUU*Have a great birthday girl !!!


----------



## debbiet1

did you hear me singing to you up in Rouyn?  lol  The cats are looking at me strangely here.


----------



## Passions71203

disDVCGuy said:


> Late to the party but I'm a single guy, Disney fanatic!@!!!!!!




Welcome


----------



## Dizmom0923

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAT.  I think tonight I will have a glass of wine in your honor.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I would pop back in and let you all know I am still alive. Been busy with life lately.  Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Happy Birthday NAT!!!
> 
> John



Hi  John, 
I was wondering where you have been.  Glad to have you back. 

Danielle


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> did you hear me singing to you up in Rouyn?  lol  The cats are looking at me strangely here.



Ha! ha! Yes, I heard you all the way here!!! you're soooo sweet.. thank you, and yes I had a great day!
But Friday is when I will celebrate, a girls night out... it's going to be fun!


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom0923 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAT.  I think tonight I will have a glass of wine in your honor.



Cool, one day we'll have to toast one together... to single moms!


----------



## Master Mason

Dizmom0923 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAT.  I think tonight I will have a glass of wine in your honor.



lol... and why would you have had your glass if it didn't happen to be her bday?


----------



## debbiet1

lol  like we need excuses for a glass of wine.. glass of zin please


----------



## Sha

Im still wanting that Glowtini....

Blue Glowtini   

1oz Citrus Vodka
0.5oz Blue Caracao
0.5oz peach schnapps (archers)
Splash sour mix
Splash pineapple juice
1 Glow Cube

Pour ingredients into a martini shaker, shake, enjoy  Make sure you sugar your rim!​
just need some glasses... maybe like these....


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Im still wanting that Glowtini....
> 
> Blue Glowtini
> 
> 1oz Citrus Vodka
> 0.5oz Blue Caracao
> 0.5oz peach schnapps (archers)
> Splash sour mix
> Splash pineapple juice
> 1 Glow Cube
> 
> Pour ingredients into a martini shaker, shake, enjoy  Make sure you sugar your rim!​
> just need some glasses... maybe like these....




Glasses make for a better experience.... but are not a requirement


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Glasses make for a better experience.... but are not a requirement



I think the "earrings" on them would be annoying when sugaring the rim


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Glasses make for a better experience.... but are not a requirement



Yum, looks really good, glasses are a nice touch as well.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Sha said:


> [



  Is this your response to the request to see photos?


----------



## ChevyNat

Those are so cute... and the drink sounds yummy!!! I'm trying to download some pics... but I have to warn you guys... I'm no doll ha! ha!


----------



## debbiet1

you're a DUDE???  lol sorry I just couldnt resist


----------



## debbiet1

ut oh is that WDW driving up my driveway to smack me in the back of the head for that one?  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, one of these days we will drive up your driveway to have a drink with you!!! ha! I would love to meet you, you sound sooo funny!


----------



## ChevyNat

ok, tried something and did not work, so put my pic in my sig.  and voila that's me


----------



## debbiet1

very nice pic    ok.. so what do I need to keep on hand.. bacardis for pina coladas, kahlua, or tequila for daquiries?  lol


----------



## debbiet1

btw everyone.. that 201 under Nats name isnt the amount of her posts.. thats how small her town is  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

You're so funny... ok, I love margaritas, but daquiries are good too. ha! ha!

Yeah, that's the amount of people in my town and that's why there are no men around here ha! ha!


----------



## ChevyNat

Hey Debbie, my town is growing with each post... hope they are good looking men ha! ha!


----------



## Sha

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is this your response to the request to see photos?



that would work wouldnt it????


----------



## debbiet1

lol i'm one to talk.. if you blink while driving  you could miss our town


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> Hey Debbie, my town is growing with each post... hope they are good looking men ha! ha!



With that great smile I am sure you will be attracting new men soon.


----------



## ChevyNat

Awwww! thank's that's so sweet... no, no really it's sweet!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Master Mason said:


> lol... and why would you have had your glass if it didn't happen to be her bday?


To my new life wait didn't I have that one the other night.   
Actually, I really don't drink all that much.  Things have been really rough for a while now but I think I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I actually have been feeling really great the past couple of weeks, better than I have in a very long time.   Not that you wanted to know all of that but I just thought I would share.


ChevyNat said:


> Cool, one day we'll have to toast one together... to single moms!


Nat, I wish I lived closer.  We could celebrate our birthdays together. 

I already told yall I can't do margaritas.  Bloody Marys are good though and like them spicy!


----------



## debbiet1

Is it your bday today too?  If soo  Happy Birthday Dizmom!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

debbiet1 said:


> very nice pic    ok.. so what do I need to keep on hand.. bacardis for pina coladas, kahlua, or tequila for daquiries?  lol




ummm debbie, daquaries are made out of rum... you use tequila for margaritas


----------



## Master Mason

Dizmom0923 said:


> Things have been really rough for a while now but I think I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


lol... I said that not that long ago... .turned out to be a train....


----------



## disneyholic family

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



i work with a guy - a very senior executive in a very large company..
he's extremely intelligent, professional, serious, etc etc.

with emphasis on the serious....never in a million years could you ever imagine this guy even having fun.....he never smiles...never chit chats....everyone who works with him is terrified of him...

but as it turns out, he is a MAJOR disneyholic.....the funniest thing i have ever seen...

as i said, i work with him....not together....but our work interacts....
a few years ago, i had just returned from our annual pilgrammage to WDW and a Disney cruise. ---when he asked where i'd been and i told him, it was as if a mask had been removed....his face lit up....he suddenly had a personality...i had never seen him with a personality before....
a huge smile on his face....his eyes all excited, even tearing up...
i was stunned....
and so we talked about it..
and he told me how he goes to WDW every year and was about to leave for paris disney....
and no one else who works with him is aware at all of this incredible love of his for disney....

now whenever we talk (as i said, our work intersects) it's as if he has to have his fix of disney chit chat....
one time, another guy saw us speaking and this guy later said to me that it was the first time he had ever seen him smile, let alone be so animated..
this guy wondered what we'd been talking about, but i didn't tell him....
my disneyholic friend's secret is safe with me....


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Is it your bday today too?  If soo  Happy Birthday Dizmom!!!!



Hey Debbie, I want a picture of you


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> Those are so cute... and the drink sounds yummy!!! I'm trying to download some pics... but I have to warn you guys... I'm no doll ha! ha!



You know what Nat, I find you very attractive with your beautiful green eyes.  I find that you have that special glow within you since you know who left you.  It's not the outside that counts but what you have inside, you are an extremely good mother, those kids just adores you and you have so many talents and ambition and that alone, makes you a very attractive person.  One day you will meet someone that respects you for what you are which is so loveable.   LOVE San.


----------



## debbiet1

i know they are made with rum.. i'm on cold medication  lol  bear with me.  I'd put up a pic but I dont know how to on here.


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> i know they are made with rum.. i'm on cold medication  lol  bear with me.  I'd put up a pic but I dont know how to on here.




I will try tonight to put one of my husband and I tonight.


----------



## ChevyNat

aawwww Sis, you're so sweet... that's why you're the best Sis in the world! Now I have to wake up those incredible kids for school ha! ha! talk to you later...


----------



## Dizmom0923

No, my birtday isn't until the 23rd but thank you for the early wishes. 

Thanks MM, with my luck it would turn out to be a train.

Nat, I like that picture of you.  I have green eyes too.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

WOW...all of these single, attractive    with green-eyes.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Woo hoo....say again Dave.  You can just never hear that enough!!!!


----------



## Passions71203

ChevyNat said:


> aawwww Sis, you're so sweet... that's why you're the best Sis in the world! Now I have to wake up those incredible kids for school ha! ha! talk to you later...




Nat- I love your hair! It looks great


----------



## debbiet1

ugh kids are back to school 2 weeks and the colds begin and of course we always taught our kids to share so guess who's got their cold now


----------



## KyDerbyMan

debbiet1 said:


> btw everyone.. that 201 under Nats name isnt the amount of her posts.. thats how small her town is  lol



That's metric, though, right???


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hey Passions!

I like blondes and redheads; my first ex-girlfriend is a blonde and my second ex is a natural redhead.  Though I've dated only one brunette (twice in 1990), it doesn't mean I find brunettes unattractive.  I just don't know many single ones.

Jim


----------



## Kirk

I usually won't post on a thread that has soooooooo many replies because I figure enough has already been said by now. But I've been overcome by the temptation in this case!


I am a *HUGE DISNEY FANACTIC!!!!!!!!!  *

Just ask my daughter or granddaughter.


----------



## debbiet1

sure that can be in metric  lol...  Welcome Kirk!  So glad we could tempt you   lol  Anyone want to make me about a dozen of those glowtinis  I hear they hit you hard.. Thats what I need right about now then I wont feel this stupid cold.


----------



## ahoff

Hello everyone, I was asked to post a picture, so going to give it a shot.  This was taken just after a seven mile bike ride up a mountain in France.  So, let's see if it comes through.


----------



## Gina

Kirk said:


> I usually won't post on a thread that has soooooooo many replies because I figure enough has already been said by now. But I've been overcome by the temptation in this case!
> 
> 
> I am a *HUGE DISNEY FANACTIC!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Just ask my daughter or granddaughter.




Wow, there really are Disney-crazy guys here in Texas?? Guess I've been looking in all the wrong places!     Welcome, Kirk!


----------



## debbiet1

Beautiful scenery for a bike ride ahoff.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Very nice picture ahoff.  Did you do this recently in France?  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Passions71203

Kirk said:


> I usually won't post on a thread that has soooooooo many replies because I figure enough has already been said by now. But I've been overcome by the temptation in this case!
> 
> 
> I am a *HUGE DISNEY FANACTIC!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Just ask my daughter or granddaughter.



Welcome 
Is that a hooters shirt on the little girl in your siggie?


----------



## debbiet1

lol  cutest hooters girl i've ever seen!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Welcome Kirk.  I just looked at your homepage.  I have a picture of my daughter with Santa Claus in Disney also.  Whenever we would see him she was always on her best behavior.


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Kirk said:


> I usually won't post on a thread that has soooooooo many replies because I figure enough has already been said by now. But I've been overcome by the temptation in this case!
> 
> 
> I am a *HUGE DISNEY FANACTIC!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Just ask my daughter or granddaughter.



You're from Texas! Where if you don't mind saying? My dd was born in Clear Lake. Oh, I miss Texas. I hope to go back one day.


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> sure that can be in metric  lol...  Welcome Kirk!  So glad we could tempt you   lol  Anyone want to make me about a dozen of those glowtinis  I hear they hit you hard.. Thats what I need right about now then I wont feel this stupid cold.



I know how you feel... I have a bad cold too ha! yes the kids are back in school, plus I work at their school... so yes, welcome back Miss and here is a little gift for you... A NICE COLD ha! ha! (no I'm not a teacher, I supervise and do volonteer work there)


----------



## Dizmom0923

Both kids were out of school yesterday and my daughter and I today.  Not a cold but a lovely stomach bug.


----------



## Johnfish

Sorry to hear you and your kids arent feeling well!  I hope you are doing better now!

John


----------



## Dizmom0923

Johnfish said:


> Sorry to hear you and your kids arent feeling well!  I hope you are doing better now!
> 
> John



Much better, thank you for asking.


----------



## debbiet1

Well my daughter is feeling much better today.. my son is still coughing.. and dh and I are at the hit by a truck feeling. We had a touch of the stomach bug yesterday too.  Isnt going back to school grand.  I havent even started to volunteer yet Nat.  lol  they just brought it home to me.. arent they sweet.. grrrrrrr  lol


----------



## WDWFRV

debbiet1 said:


> Well my daughter is feeling much better today.. my son is still coughing.. and dh and I are at the hit by a truck feeling. We had a touch of the stomach bug yesterday too.  Isnt going back to school grand.  I havent even started to volunteer yet Nat.  lol  they just brought it home to me.. arent they sweet.. grrrrrrr  lol




To everybody that are sick because of school, I hope you all get better very soon


----------



## Johnfish

debbiet1 said:


> Well my daughter is feeling much better today.. my son is still coughing.. and dh and I are at the hit by a truck feeling. We had a touch of the stomach bug yesterday too.  Isnt going back to school grand.  I havent even started to volunteer yet Nat.  lol  they just brought it home to me.. arent they sweet.. grrrrrrr  lol




Oh Debbie I hope you and yours are feeling better soon too!!  If you dont mind keep the bug up there!  Glad i cant catch it through the internet LOL

John


----------



## Sha

WDWFRV said:


> To everybody that are sick because of school, I hope you all get better very soon



I think that I am sick too! lol... but for other reasons regarding school (since im the student)


----------



## debbiet1

But but but John.. my mom always taught me to share  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

Yes, I would love to share it too ha! ha! I'm coughing so much my back hurts. But I will get better  .
Just called my ex for some info regarding my divorce papers and he kept on talking and talking and talking... geeese, all I wanted to know was the year and make of his 4 wheeler ha! ha!


----------



## debbiet1

woo hoo Nat gets the 4 wheeler!  lol
I just finished washing the floors.. I feel like that truck drove over me 4 or 5 times  lol  I'm not coughing *YET*  with my luck its coming


----------



## Johnfish

hmm I guess I need to wish everyone who is sick that they feel better LOL. I am so far behind in this thread!

Feel better Chevy! and good luck with the divorce stuff. I know it can be very difficult but this too shall pass!

John


----------



## ChevyNat

Thank you John... and yes, it's getting closer to being finish with... can't wait!

Debbie, I'm not getting the 4 wheeler, he keeps that, I'm getting the 48 inch wide screen tv ha! ha! and the Toyota Sienna, the kids, the dog, the camcorder and the canon digital camera, I guess everything that's in the house right now... oh! and I'm living in my parents duplex, so I also have that...   I got a good deal..


----------



## debbiet1

woo hoo wtg you.. and the 48 inch overrides the 4 wheeler   lol


----------



## ChevyNat

Hey! that's what he wanted, leave me everything and he gets his precious    4X4, so duh? lets signs and quickly ha! ha! I'm getting my papers from my lawyer next week... everything is done, so first step: Done.
Next step is to think of myself a little for a change.... and of course the children comes first... #1 in my life.


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> Yes, I would love to share it too ha! ha! I'm coughing so much my back hurts. But I will get better  .
> Just called my ex for some info regarding my divorce papers and he kept on talking and talking and talking... geeese, all I wanted to know was the year and make of his 4 wheeler ha! ha!




Maybe he's reconsidering.........


----------



## WDWFRV

Johnfish said:


> hmm I guess I need to wish everyone who is sick that they feel better LOL. I am so far behind in this thread!
> 
> Feel better Chevy! and good luck with the divorce stuff. I know it can be very difficult but this too shall pass!
> 
> John



Hi Johnfish:  How is your son's college going along?


----------



## Kirk

debbiet1 said:


> sure that can be in metric  lol...  Welcome Kirk!  So glad we could tempt you   lol  Anyone want to make me about a dozen of those glowtinis  I hear they hit you hard.. Thats what I need right about now then I wont feel this stupid cold.



Just for you:







A Hot Toddy should do the trick!


----------



## Kirk

Gina said:


> Wow, there really are Disney-crazy guys here in Texas?? Guess I've been looking in all the wrong places!     Welcome, Kirk!



I'm the proof but I am displaced. Originally from California but have been here in Sugar Land 6 years now.



Passions71203 said:


> Welcome
> Is that a hooters shirt on the little girl in your siggie?



Why yes is is! DD used to work there.  USED TO being the operative phrase!   But the shirt actually looks cute on the little one, don't you think?




DisneyDivaMom said:


> You're from Texas! Where if you don't mind saying? My dd was born in Clear Lake. Oh, I miss Texas. I hope to go back one day.



Sugar Land but not much sweet around here since they closed the old Sugar Mill!


----------



## Johnfish

WDWFRV said:


> Hi Johnfish:  How is your son's college going along?



He seems to be doing well. It hasnt made him anymore talkative.  Here is a typical converstation

Me...   How was school?

Matt...  Good

Did you do anything interseting?

Matt... Nah

Me...  Are you enjoying it?

Matt... Yeah

This will go on for ten minutes with my gaining no new information!

My son the king of one word answers LOL

John


----------



## debbiet1

He's male says it all... lol JUST KIDDING
Thank you for the hot toddy.. I lay down for about 30 minutes and thinking it should have been longer.


----------



## Kirk

Johnfish said:


> He seems to be doing well. It hasnt made him anymore talkative.  Here is a typical converstation
> 
> Me...   How was school?
> 
> Matt...  Good
> 
> Did you do anything interseting?
> 
> Matt... Nah
> 
> Me...  Are you enjoying it?
> 
> Matt... Yeah
> 
> This will go on for ten minutes with my gaining no new information!
> 
> My son the king of one word answers LOL
> 
> John




Ask more open ended questions. Even a "Not much." answer would be an improvement. HeHe


----------



## Master Mason

Johnfish said:


> He seems to be doing well. It hasnt made him anymore talkative.  Here is a typical converstation
> 
> Me...   How was school?
> 
> Matt...  Good
> 
> Did you do anything interseting?
> 
> Matt... Nah
> 
> Me...  Are you enjoying it?
> 
> Matt... Yeah
> 
> This will go on for ten minutes with my gaining no new information!
> 
> My son the king of one word answers LOL
> 
> John



John,

Don't ask questions that can be answered with a single word.  Instead of Did you do anything exciting.... it should be  What did you do?  Instead of are you enjoying it.... it should be what are you enjoying about it?

Ask open ended questions if you want to get responses.    Brought to you by your friendly neigborhood management training.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> John,
> 
> Don't ask questions that can be answered with a single word.  Instead of Did you do anything exciting.... it should be  What did you do?  Instead of are you enjoying it.... it should be what are you enjoying about it?
> 
> Ask open ended questions if you want to get responses.    Brought to you by your friendly neigborhood management training.



Masons right John... I have to do that in my psych rotation... LOTS of fun. Actually, they want us to use all of the time... good luck


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Master Mason said:


> John,
> 
> Don't ask questions that can be answered with a single word.  Instead of Did you do anything exciting.... it should be  What did you do?  Instead of are you enjoying it.... it should be what are you enjoying about it?
> 
> Ask open ended questions if you want to get responses.    Brought to you by your friendly neigborhood management training.



I've gotten better answers with questions like:

What did you talk about in Science (or Math, Latin, pick your subject) today?

What was your favorite part of the day (besides lunch)?

What was the least favorite part of the day (besides the opening bell)?


----------



## Master Mason

KyDerbyMan said:


> I've gotten better answers with questions like:
> 
> What did you talk about in Science (or Math, Latin, pick your subject) today?
> 
> What was your favorite part of the day (besides lunch)?
> 
> What was the least favorite part of the day (besides the opening bell)?



Those are all good, the point is simply to put out a question that can't be answered in a single word or fraze.....


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks for all the suggestions.  It isnt really that bad LOL  He doesnt like to talk about school alot. The one good thing is he is enjoying it much more than high school. I was amazed when I actually saw him doing homework!

John


----------



## Dizmom0923

My daughter gives the same answers John.  Your conversations with your son sounds a lot like ours.  My son is a different story, he has so much to tell me when I pick him up from school.  Most of the time I don't even have to ask.


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Sugar Land but not much sweet around here since they closed the old Sugar Mill![/QUOTE]

Well, now there is yourself of course. So how do you like Texas after 6 years and all?


----------



## WDWFRV

Johnfish said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  It isnt really that bad LOL  He doesnt like to talk about school alot. The one good thing is he is enjoying it much more than high school. I was amazed when I actually saw him doing homework!
> 
> John



Ha!ha! I think that every teenager is the same.  But actually with my niece which is 7 years old, I have to do the same thing if I want answers other than Yes or No. 
ha!ha!  With my nephew it's a different story, he is 11 years old but he is extremely extraverted.  MasterMason, you are absolutely right you have to ask them a question that has to be answered with a complete phrase.


----------



## Master Mason

dizmom,

How are you and your family fairing in the storm??


----------



## ChevyNat

Master Mason said:


> John,
> 
> Don't ask questions that can be answered with a single word.  Instead of Did you do anything exciting.... it should be  What did you do?  Instead of are you enjoying it.... it should be what are you enjoying about it?
> 
> Ask open ended questions if you want to get responses.    Brought to you by your friendly neigborhood management training.



You always seem to know what to say... I like that ha! ha! Always full of positive replies!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

John, thank's for the boo


----------



## roc

Passions...were did you go last time we talked you were goin to wear your little red riding hood outfit..and like duran duran said..im hungry like the wolf


----------



## Passions71203




----------



## Dizmom0923

roc said:


> Passions...were did you go last time we talked you were goin to wear your little red riding hood outfit..and like duran duran said..im hungry like the wolf



  That is so funny.  I just got the visual......


----------



## Dizmom0923

Master Mason said:


> dizmom,
> 
> How are you and your family fairing in the storm??



MM, 
We just have ALOT of rain.  They said by the time it is done with there could 6 inches in the area.  Luckily it hasn't been a constant down poor.....my poor car wouldn't have been able to handle deep water.

Thanks for asking, 
Danielle


----------



## roc

Dizmom0923 said:


> That is so funny.  I just got the visual......



looking around for the hunter DizMom...try and erase the visual it could cause perminate damage ..im retracking that post dont need a law suit


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Dizmom0923 said:


> MM,
> We just have ALOT of rain.  They said by the time it is done with there could 6 inches in the area.  Luckily it hasn't been a constant down poor.....my poor car wouldn't have been able to handle deep water.
> 
> Thanks for asking,
> Danielle



72 and sunny here tomorrow...


----------



## refillable mug

My wife and I "disgussed" our hornymoon plans in " 95". She was the winner and we go WDW and stay at POFQ. 

She had no idea...


----------



## ChevyNat

Youupiiii it's Friday tomorrow.... hope you all have a great week-end! Have fun everyone!


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> looking around for the hunter DizMom...try and erase the visual it could cause perminate damage ..im retracking that post dont need a law suit


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ChevyNat said:


> Youupiiii it's Friday tomorrow.... hope you all have a great week-end! Have fun everyone!



Well, I'm helping a friend move tomorrow and then Sat. is FOOTBALL!  Big-time game for us in the UofL vs. UK rivalry.   

Going to be awesome weather!   (But I still wish I was in Disney...)


----------



## debbiet1

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Well mine is going to be a quiet one.. dr says I have bronchitis.. ughhh.. here we go start of the year!!


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Well mine is going to be a quiet one.. dr says I have bronchitis.. ughhh.. here we go start of the year!!



Hope you feel better Debbie


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hey Debbie,
Good thing you don't need you voice for the dis.  Feel better soon!
I'd hug you but I can't afford to get sick.

Danielle


----------



## debbiet1

Thanks everyone. Gotta love the kids being back to school and bringing stuff home.  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, I'm helping a friend move tomorrow and then Sat. is FOOTBALL!  Big-time game for us in the UofL vs. UK rivalry.
> 
> Going to be awesome weather!   (But I still wish I was in Disney...)



Have fun moving! (not) and hope your team wins!


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> Thanks everyone. Gotta love the kids being back to school and bringing stuff home.  lol



Debbie, I know how you feel... I'm coughing up a lung or 2 myself for 2 days now, but I think it's actually getting better, I think! ha! ha! Hope you get better soon too, get some rest this week-end.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

As we head into this weekend, I hope all who have not been feeling well are feeling better for the weekend.


----------



## Passions71203

DisneydaveCT said:


> As we head into this weekend, I hope all who have not been feeling well are feeling better for the weekend.



I second that comment...But please stay far far away from me...


----------



## debbiet1

lol  I think i'm far enough away no one will get it.  As for a quiet weekend.. well.. unfortunately thats not going to happen.   There's a list of stuff to do..cut the lawn, close up the pool, work on a couple flowerbeds, its never ending.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ChevyNat

ha! I'm even farther ha! ha! I have a quiet week-end planned with Ryan and Shannon (my kids  ) of watching movies, playing games and a little shopping and baking sweets... it's their week-end, so I'll fun with it.

Have fun this week-end!


----------



## plove53

I NEVER had the desire to go to Disney when I was younger. My parents never took me to WDW I was coached into going last year (kicking and screaming). So the first night we went to EPOCT and I was in such a bad mood I just wanted to go home (complaining I had 10 more days of this horror). On the second day something happen to me (I dont know what ) but I had a great time (at MGM), and since then I LOVED Disney. We made plans to go back (going next week   ). I have NEVER had such a good time anyplace I ever went. Whatever the Disney folks do they deserve every cent they make!

So to answer your question YES! Im one!


----------



## Passions71203

plove53 said:


> I NEVER had the desire to go to Disney when I was younger. My parents never took me to WDW I was coached into going last year (kicking and screaming). So the first night we went to EPOCT and I was in such a bad mood I just wanted to go home (complaining I had 10 more days of this horror). On the second day something happen to me (I dont know what ) but I had a great time (at MGM), and since then I LOVED Disney. We made plans to go back (going next week   ). I have NEVER had such a good time anyplace I ever went. Whatever the Disney folks do they deserve every cent they make!
> 
> So to answer your question YES! Im one!



Welcome   BTW..I  your pics


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> ha! I'm even farther ha! ha! I have a quiet week-end planned with Ryan and Shannon (my kids  ) of watching movies, playing games and a little shopping and baking sweets... it's their week-end, so I'll fun with it.
> 
> Have fun this week-end!



Hey, isn't it girls night out tonight sis.  Have a great time and good meal at the restaurant


----------



## PirateMel

plove53 said:


> I NEVER had the desire to go to Disney when I was younger. My parents never took me to WDW I was coached into going last year (kicking and screaming). So the first night we went to EPOCT and I was in such a bad mood I just wanted to go home (complaining I had 10 more days of this horror). On the second day something happen to me (I dont know what ) but I had a great time (at MGM), and since then I LOVED Disney. We made plans to go back (going next week   ). I have NEVER had such a good time anyplace I ever went. Whatever the Disney folks do they deserve every cent they make!
> 
> So to answer your question YES! Im one!



Welcome, and awesome pictures, what did you use to capture the fireworks over the castle?????


----------



## plove53

PirateMel said:


> Welcome, and awesome pictures, what did you use to capture the fireworks over the castle?????



Thanks... Tripod, remote triger... I can't wait to take more shots (comming just around the cornor!) I want to try a different location (last time I was in front of CP).


-phil
....and thanks Passions71203


----------



## Passions71203

plove53 said:


> Thanks... Tripod, remote triger... I can't wait to take more shots (comming just around the cornor!) I want to try a different location (last time I was in front of CP).
> 
> 
> -phil
> ....and thanks Passions71203



I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## PirateMel

plove53 said:


> Thanks... Tripod, remote triger... I can't wait to take more shots (comming just around the cornor!) I want to try a different location (last time I was in front of CP).
> 
> 
> -phil
> ....and thanks Passions71203



Digital or SLR? What brand of kind of camera?
Thanks, can't wait to see more, never can get enough awesome pictures.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

It's almost 4 o'clock on a Friday.


WOO HOOO!!!!

Y'all have a good one!


----------



## plove53

PirateMel said:


> Digital or SLR? What brand of kind of camera?
> Thanks, can't wait to see more, never can get enough awesome pictures.




Digital SLR -last year I used my Canon 20D (one of many camers) .... This year I'm going a little lighter... I bought the Canon Rebel D-SLR) just for Disney.

-p


----------



## Us3

I'm happy to say that I married a Disney fanatic!  

I went to WDW in Jan 1997 with my boyfriend.  I came home engaged! I had absolutely no idea he was going to propose.  Seriously, total shock!  

It was a rainy morning in January.  Not very cold, but very damp.  My dbf was almost skipping to the entrance of MK...for the life of me I could not figure out why he was in SUCH a good mood???  It was cloudy, damp, our clothes were stuck to us, my hair was a mess.  We walked down main street, and grabbed some coffee.  We walked through the castle and made a quick right turn down the narrow path that takes you toward Tomorrow Land.  We stopped at Cinderella's wishing well and he pulled two pennies out of his pocket (as luck would have it).  He asked me to make a wish.  I closed my eyes and wished for a sunny, warm, incredible day at wdw with my wonderful boyfriend.  

When I opened my eyes my dbf was down on one knee (in a puddle, ha) with a ring in his hand...he asked me if my wish had come true?!?  I can't tell you the amount of shock  I experienced at that moment.  I honestly just had NO IDEA he was going to do that!!!  I just kept saying, "OMG, I had no idea" (famous words from that trip).  Well, I finally said YES! (after the shock wore off).  Just at that moment the sun came out, the show started in front of the castle....and we had a magical moment I'll never forget at WDW. 

We've since been back to WDW with dd , then dd 2   , and now we have 3 dd's    !!  We are going back next month for our first adult only WDW trip since that magical day in Jan 1997!  We are celebrating our 10 year anniversary.  We both love WDW and totally beleive in the magic!  

Sonya


----------



## Passions71203

Us3 said:


> I'm happy to say that I married a Disney fanatic!
> 
> I went to WDW in Jan 1997 with my boyfriend.  I came home engaged! I had absolutely no idea he was going to propose.  Seriously, total shock!
> 
> It was a rainy morning in January.  Not very cold, but very damp.  My dbf was almost skipping to the entrance of MK...for the life of me I could not figure out why he was in SUCH a good mood???  It was cloudy, damp, our clothes were stuck to us, my hair was a mess.  We walked down main street, and grabbed some coffee.  We walked through the castle and made a quick right turn down the narrow path that takes you toward Tomorrow Land.  We stopped at Cinderella's wishing well and he pulled two pennies out of his pocket (as luck would have it).  He asked me to make a wish.  I closed my eyes and wished for a sunny, warm, incredible day at wdw with my wonderful boyfriend.
> 
> When I opened my eyes my dbf was down on one knee (in a puddle, ha) with a ring in his hand...he asked me if my wish had come true?!?  I can't tell you the amount of shock  I experienced at that moment.  I honestly just had NO IDEA he was going to do that!!!  I just kept saying, "OMG, I had no idea" (famous words from that trip).  Well, I finally said YES! (after the shock wore off).  Just at that moment the sun came out, the show started in front of the castle....and we had a magical moment I'll never forget at WDW.
> 
> We've since been back to WDW with dd , then dd 2   , and now we have 3 dd's    !!  We are going back next month for our first adult only WDW trip since that magical day in Jan 1997!  We are celebrating our 10 year anniversary.  We both love WDW and totally beleive in the magic!
> 
> Sonya



That story is so sweet!    thanks for sharing


----------



## ChevyNat

Phil, welcome   and you take great pictures...

Sonya, what a wonderful story... hope you have fun on your up-coming trip!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Hope to see some of you this coming week, i'll be down for my birthday trip from Monday-Sunday.


----------



## ChevyNat

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> Hope to see some of you this coming week, i'll be down for my birthday trip from Monday-Sunday.



Have fun... lucky you!  And


----------



## debbiet1

Hey Nat.. if your coughing doesnt go away soon.. get it checked.. thinking I had bronchitis.. after spending 2 hours at the hospital this morning we found out its pneumonia.


----------



## ChevyNat

Wow, Debbie, so sorry to hear that.. I do hope that you are taking care of yourself...You have to get your strenght back up for your trip. As for me, I'm getting much better, hardly cough at all last night.
Take good care..


----------



## Sha

debbiet1 said:


> Hey Nat.. if your coughing doesnt go away soon.. get it checked.. thinking I had bronchitis.. after spending 2 hours at the hospital this morning we found out its pneumonia.



serious stuff... hope you feel better soon! despite my mood , WDW was nice today and the HM was great! Am sure you all will love it.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Thanks for the birthday wish, i've got nerves about this trip though. I am hoping for one thing to happen but on the same token i'm not sure if it would be a good or bad thing. I guess i'm overly worried right now & there is nothing I can do & that's the hard part.


----------



## ChevyNat

Sha, I'm so sorry for your loss... I know how you feel, we had to put our little dog to sleep this past Jan... but she had a good life, 20 years old, it's hard to part with our friends... take care and I really hope that you're enjoying Disney.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I had a date   the other night with a woman, who might be my Disney   . She only lives 20 minutes from me and has two DD's my DD's age.


----------



## debbiet1

Hugssssssss Sha hope you're doing ok.

Nat, I'm trying to take it easy with 2 kids you know thats not always easy. If I could sleep I'd be a whole lot better.  They put me on these pills, ugh.  65.00 for 10 pills that was a shocker. Hopefully they kick in soon.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Passions71203

DisneydaveCT said:


> I had a date   the other night with a woman, who might be my Disney   . She only lives 20 minutes from me and has two DD's my DD's age.



how sweet


----------



## Mr. Snail

I'm a guy, just turned 31 on 9/11 and love Disney.  I've managed to go to Disney at least once a year since 1994 when my former church decided to have its mission trip in Dade City, Florida.  It wasn't always for the same amount of time.  That first trip was only for one day, others were for only two.  The longest I was there was six or seven days.  I envy those of you who have been there for two weeks.  Now I have a couple of relatives who bought into the Disney Vacation Club and the beginnings of a decent job so maybe it's still something I can look forward to.


----------



## Passions71203

Mr. Snail said:


> I'm a guy, just turned 31 on 9/11 and love Disney.  I've managed to go to Disney at least once a year since 1994 when my former church decided to have its mission trip in Dade City, Florida.  It wasn't always for the same amount of time.  That first trip was only for one day, others were for only two.  The longest I was there was six or seven days.  I envy those of you who have been there for two weeks.  Now I have a couple of relatives who bought into the Disney Vacation Club and the beginnings of a decent job so maybe it's still something I can look forward to.



 Mr.Snail  The longest I have ever been to WDW is a week also...


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

DisneydaveCT said:


> I had a date   the other night with a woman, who might be my Disney   . She only lives 20 minutes from me and has two DD's my DD's age.



That is great! I hope it all works out for you. It sounds like a really good fit. Does she have green eyes?


----------



## TinkAsh2001

Hey all! I am new to this board and am hoping to find my disney  sometime soon! I am 24 female from Kentucky! I will be going to disney with my best friend and my neice March 28-April 2. Anyone else planning a trip for then also?! I would love to meet some singles while I am there! Best wishes to all on thier search! 
Also, wanted to say welcome to Mr. Snail!


----------



## Passions71203

Welcome TinkAsh!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

DisneydaveCT said:


> I had a date   the other night with a woman, who might be my Disney   . She only lives 20 minutes from me and has two DD's my DD's age.



Hope the date went well and something beautiful comes out of it... good luck!


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, I know it's hard to take care of yourself with 2 kids ha! ha! I was really sick this past week and I tried to catch some zzzzz whenever possible... I happy to say that I'm fine now! Hope you get well soon!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ChevyNat said:


> Debbie, I know it's hard to take care of yourself with 2 kids ha! ha! I was really sick this past week and I tried to catch some zzzzz whenever possible... I happy to say that I'm fine now! Hope you get well soon!



Now *I* have it..  


Feeling better than last night, though, but staying home today.  Think I'll try and read as I cannot stand daytime television.


----------



## TinkAsh2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Now *I* have it..
> 
> 
> Feeling better than last night, though, but staying home today.  Think I'll try and read as I cannot stand daytime television.



Hope you guys feel better soon! Hello fellow Kentuckian!


----------



## ChevyNat

Hope everyone feels better too, I guess we all caught some type of computer virus ha! ha!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

TinkAsh2001 said:


> Hope you guys feel better soon! Hello fellow Kentuckian!


 

I think I'm partly suffering from PLS (Post-Loss Syndrome).  


And  ,  ChevyNat!


----------



## IMN2DSNY

41 y/o female from Richmond, VA here.  I just got back from my 4th solo trip to WDW on Friday.  I can't wait to go back.  I've not met any men around my age even close to loving the place like I do.  Actually, they all just look at me like I'm crazy.  I get the look   quite often when I say I'm planning another trip.


----------



## Sha

IMN2DSNY said:


> 41 y/o female from Richmond, VA here.  I just got back from my 4th solo trip to WDW on Friday.  I can't wait to go back.  I've not met any men around my age even close to loving the place like I do.  Actually, they all just look at me like I'm crazy.  I get the look   quite often when I say I'm planning another trip.



there is someone your way... Johnfish (Midlothian)... at least could be a friend (never enough of those) and he wont look at you funny about Disney! 


omg! im sounding like the BF!!!!!! HELP ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

Welcome Anita... we are all Disney nuts here!  I've got the look too, but I don't care... I really love Disney and now I'm free to love it as I please, talk about it as I please and day dream about it as I please ha! ha!


----------



## Dizmom0923

We are feeling much better around here.  Today was really great.   My DS got the mail and it had 4 cards for his birthday in it.  Perfect timing from our Fairy Godmailers, one from Mickey and one from Goofy.  I think I was just as excited about those two.  I can't wait to be able to return that favor when I go.  His Maw-Maw and Paw-Paw also sent him two cards one was a talking Mickey card and it was addressed from his Disney friends and another was from them with ten dollars in it.  He immediately went to our Disney bank and put it in.  Definitely my boy. 

Congrats Sha on passing your test.  I know it was a rough weekend for you.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Welcome to all who are new here.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> Hope the date went well and something beautiful comes out of it... good luck!



Thank you Nat.  I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. 

BTW, I have told the woman from the date about the Disboards and that I have developed on-line friendships with various women on these threads.  She understands...as long as they stay as friendships.   So hopefully, if that date turns into a relationship my friends here will let me stay active on the thread.


----------



## ChevyNat

It's always nice to have friends, and we are just having fun here. I love this place, I can vent, share stories, joke around and I'm not judge... and of course I like all my new on-line friends.


----------



## IMN2DSNY

Hey Everyone!  Thanks so much for the welcome  

SHA, thanks for pointing out another Richmonder.  I'm just across the river from where he is.  That's so cool!!

Dizmom, that's so awesome about the cards for your son.  I hope he has/had a wonderful birthday.   

Oh Johnfish!  Where are you??


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi.  Went to Chuck E Cheese tonight for DS bday.   Makes me love Disney all that much more.  

Thanks for the birhtday wishes IMN2DSNY!!!   I read your trip report.  You did a great job. I still have to catch up on the last couple of days.  Great pictures also. 

Danielle


----------



## TinkAsh2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi.  Went to Chuck E Cheese tonight for DS bday.   Makes me love Disney all that much more.
> 
> Thanks for the birhtday wishes IMN2DSNY!!!   I read your trip report.  You did a great job. I still have to catch up on the last couple of days.  Great pictures also.
> 
> Danielle



Tell your son Happy Birthday!
Also, how did you get to her trip report?! Just curious to read it now!


----------



## Johnfish

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi.  Went to Chuck E Cheese tonight for DS bday.   Makes me love Disney all that much more.
> 
> Thanks for the birhtday wishes IMN2DSNY!!!   I read your trip report.  You did a great job. I still have to catch up on the last couple of days.  Great pictures also.
> 
> Danielle



Hi All,  

I am in the same place as Danielle. I am far behind in reading this thread. Glad you DS had a great birthday. Yikes I miss (well actuslly I dont) the Chuckie Cheese Days,

Hi Anita! I am right here across the river in Midlo.  All you have to do is look back at my previous posts and you will see that I am a big WDW fanatic. In fact most of my friends and family are getting tired of hearing about it LOL

Just paid off my December trip for my 18 yo son and myself. I cant wait to see the world at Christmas time.

John


----------



## debbiet1

We've never been to a Chuckie Cheese is that a good thing?  lol  Well I'm not much better, the antibiotics dont seem to be working yet.  Hopefully they kick in soon. 

John we'll be at POP for Christmas too! I cant wait to see all the decorations.

Dizmom Happy  Birthday to your son! 

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Johnfish

Debbie we will be there 12/14  to 12/22  Any chance for a quick meet to say hi?

John


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> We've never been to a Chuckie Cheese is that a good thing?  lol  Well I'm not much better, the antibiotics dont seem to be working yet.  Hopefully they kick in soon.
> 
> John we'll be at POP for Christmas too! I cant wait to see all the decorations.
> 
> Dizmom Happy  Birthday to your son!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!



Debbie,

You are not missing out on a thing.....rude workers, dirty, over crowded, my Disney standards are just way toooo high.  Thank you for birthday wishes to Jackson, he really did have a good birthday.


----------



## Dizmom0923

TinkAsh2001 said:


> Tell your son Happy Birthday!
> Also, how did you get to her trip report?! Just curious to read it now!



I love trip reports and I check them everyday.  She was just one of the ones I read.  She has lots of pictures.  Those are my favorite.


----------



## debbiet1

John unfortunately we just get there on the 23rd so we wont be able to say Hi


----------



## ChevyNat

I've been to WDW for Xmas, well first week of Dec in 2004 and Dec 31st to Jan 15 in 2007 and the decorations are nice... go to the Grand Floridian for the Gingerbread house, it's cool. I know different resorts have their own masterpiece... Enjoy Xmas time... Now my goal is to see WDW at Halloween time


----------



## NMPTheatre

Ditto to what Chevy says!  The decorations are Sooooo fun and it's definitely worth a trip to several of the Delux Resorts to see what they're doing.  It's my favorite time of year to go.  I'll be there Dec. 8-16th and definitely can't wait.  I've never been during Halloween time though, that'll be on my wish list for another year - if nothing else I'll get to Disneyland some time during that holiday (I live in Oregon).  Anyhow, howdy to everyone!   



ChevyNat said:


> I've been to WDW for Xmas, well first week of Dec in 2004 and Dec 31st to Jan 15 in 2007 and the decorations are nice... go to the Grand Floridian for the Gingerbread house, it's cool. I know different resorts have their own masterpiece... Enjoy Xmas time... Now my goal is to see WDW at Halloween time


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..I am a little late jumping in here..but I am very much a Disney Guy...49 y/o..(OMG, when did I get that old)..if you could see my house with the 20 or so snow globes, the haunted mansion sign, the three stuffed Tiggers, the two 100 count racks of Disney logo golf balls..the four Disney picture frames, the dozen or so ceramic Tiggers and Mickeys on the Kitchen window...the Mickey Door mat..and with Halloween coming up...well you get the idea...of course my guy friends and my family think I am nuts...but I only feel sorry for them because they have no place they can go to become a kid all over again...where the cares and tension just disappear.

I may have found my Disney  ..we are meeting at Home in October..and yes stranger than true..truer than fiction, we met thanks to Dismates..at this time she prefers to remain anonymous until we are together for the first time, but we chat every night..sounds like a perfect fit..I have never been home with a lady that loves it like I do..sooooooooo looking forward to that...

If I might make a suggestion to everyone...sometimes by looking at a handle on here you have no idea if the person is male or female and for sure have no idea of their age...I would make the suggestion that if you are truely "looking/available" you put your first name (or a handle that clearly refects your gender) and age in your signature..I come on here every few days and cannot keep track of who are females (yes I know some are obvious) or their age..after all if I am looking, I really do not want to waste my time on someone way out of my age catagory...That my dear friends is my 2 cents for the day...

May you all have a Tiggerific Day!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I am a little late jumping in here..but I am very much a Disney Guy...49 y/o..(OMG, when did I get that old)



on your last birthday!!!



tawasdave said:


> I may have found my Disney  ..we are meeting at Home in October..and yes stranger than true..truer than fiction, we met thanks to Dismates..at this time she prefers to remain anonymous until we are together for the first time, but we chat every night..sounds like a perfect fit..I have never been home with a lady that loves it like I do..sooooooooo looking forward to that...



Thats GREAT Tawasdave!!!! And to the lucky lady   Very happy for you both!!!



tawasdave said:


> If I might make a suggestion to everyone...sometimes by looking at a handle on here you have no idea if the person is male or female and for sure have no idea of their age...I would make the suggestion that if you are truely "looking/available" you put your first name (or a handle that clearly refects your gender) and age in your signature..I come on here every few days and cannot keep track of who are females



excellent point tawasdave... they also have a gender symbol too...


----------



## PirateMel

I may have found my Disney  ..we are meeting at Home in October..and yes stranger than true..truer than fiction, we met thanks to Dismates..at this time she prefers to remain anonymous until we are together for the first time, but we chat every night..sounds like a perfect fit..I have never been home with a lady that loves it like I do..sooooooooo looking forward to that...

If I might make a suggestion to everyone...sometimes by looking at a handle on here you have no idea if the person is male or female and for sure have no idea of their age...I would make the suggestion that if you are truely "looking/available" you put your first name (or a handle that clearly refects your gender) and age in your signature..I come on here every few days and cannot keep track of who are females (yes I know some are obvious) or their age..after all if I am looking, I really do not want to waste my time on someone way out of my age catagory...That my dear friends is my 2 cents for the day...

May you all have a Tiggerific Day!!   [/QUOTE]


Okay, does this help?  I guess Pirate   and Female   could be confusing.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Arrrr!!  There be pirates here!

A toast o' me grog to ye, PirateMel!


----------



## PirateMel

KyDerbyMan said:


> Arrrr!!  There be pirates here!
> 
> A toast o' me grog to ye, PirateMel!



Thanks KYDerbyMan, ever been to Brother Jerry's?


----------



## Dizmom0923

ChevyNat said:


> I've been to WDW for Xmas, well first week of Dec in 2004 and Dec 31st to Jan 15 in 2007 and the decorations are nice... go to the Grand Floridian for the Gingerbread house, it's cool. I know different resorts have their own masterpiece... Enjoy Xmas time... Now my goal is to see WDW at Halloween time



Hey Nat.  I love the decorations at Christmas there isn't anything else like it.  We make it a point to go to all the resorts to see the different decorations.  Definitely go for Halloween!!!  MNSSH has a great parade.  We went in 2005 after Katrina, we got tired of going from house to house and I thought my could use some sort of comfort zone.  We did the party twice while we were there, LOVE IT!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

PirateMel said:


> Thanks KYDerbyMan, ever been to Brother Jerry's?



Can't say that I've ever heard of it.


----------



## ChevyNat

Danielle, when is your next WDW trip?  and yes it is a place to escape all worries and to just relax... I can't wait to go and just relax and get rid of all tension of this past year....
aahhhhh! it's paradise for me!!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

We are going for Mardi Gras, Feb.  1-12.  I can't wait.   Hoping to get a trip planned for Halloween 2008.  ITS BEEN TOOO LONG!!!!


----------



## Passions71203

Dizmom0923 said:


> We are going for Mardi Gras, Feb.  1-12.  I can't wait.   Hoping to get a trip planned for Halloween 2008.  ITS BEEN TOOO LONG!!!!



hey dizmom, are you taking your kids with you in feb? If so maybe we could meet up by the pool or something and let our sons play


----------



## MATTERHORN

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I am a little late jumping in here..but I am very much a Disney Guy...49 y/o..(OMG, when did I get that old)..if you could see my house with the 20 or so snow globes, the haunted mansion sign, the three stuffed Tiggers, the two 100 count racks of Disney logo golf balls..the four Disney picture frames, the dozen or so ceramic Tiggers and Mickeys on the Kitchen window...the Mickey Door mat..and with Halloween coming up...well you get the idea...of course my guy friends and my family think I am nuts...but I only feel sorry for them because they have no place they can go to become a kid all over again...where the cares and tension just disappear.
> 
> I may have found my Disney  ..we are meeting at Home in October..and yes stranger than true..truer than fiction, we met thanks to Dismates..at this time she prefers to remain anonymous until we are together for the first time, but we chat every night..sounds like a perfect fit..I have never been home with a lady that loves it like I do..sooooooooo looking forward to that...
> 
> If I might make a suggestion to everyone...sometimes by looking at a handle on here you have no idea if the person is male or female and for sure have no idea of their age...I would make the suggestion that if you are truely "looking/available" you put your first name (or a handle that clearly refects your gender) and age in your signature..I come on here every few days and cannot keep track of who are females (yes I know some are obvious) or their age..after all if I am looking, I really do not want to waste my time on someone way out of my age catagory...That my dear friends is my 2 cents for the day...
> 
> May you all have a Tiggerific Day!!




Now that is a fabulous idea! Because I have been following the other thread for a while and for some reason, I thought you were in your 20's, I would never have guessed your real age based on your posts!! (That was supposed to be a compliment, by the way!)  I only really noticed you since I am originally from MI, and saw that you are there. But I think it's a great idea to have that info out there. 

By the way, hope you have a great trip in October with your new possible  

Andrea


----------



## tawasdave

MATTERHORN said:


> Now that is a fabulous idea! Because I have been following the other thread for a while and for some reason, I thought you were in your 20's, I would never have guessed your real age based on your posts!! (That was supposed to be a compliment, by the way!)  I only really noticed you since I am originally from MI, and saw that you are there. But I think it's a great idea to have that info out there.
> 
> By the way, hope you have a great trip in October with your new possible
> 
> Andrea




Well thanks for the compliment...um..I guess   

One month today until I am home with my  ...sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Passions71203 said:


> hey dizmom, are you taking your kids with you in feb? If so maybe we could meet up by the pool or something and let our sons play



That would be great.  My son would love that and if its too cold they could play in the arcade.  I have talked to others who are going in Feb. but most are doing solo trips and I don't know if I will be able to break a way for a drink or anything.   We could possibly swap cell numbers when the trip gets closer.

Danielle


----------



## Passions71203

Dizmom0923 said:


> That would be great.  My son would love that and if its too cold they could play in the arcade.  I have talked to others who are going in Feb. but most are doing solo trips and I don't know if I will be able to break a way for a drink or anything.   We could possibly swap cell numbers when the trip gets closer.
> 
> Danielle



that works for me


----------



## IMN2DSNY

Hey Everyone!  I feel really bad.  I join this thread, then I have to go MIA for a while.  It's a long story, but my parents are on the way here from WV.  My dad started working on my house this summer and we're still not finished.  He's coming to get some more done.  It's a full-time job keeping up with them, so I'm afraid I won't have any DIS time for the next week or so. 

I'm just popping in to say hi and I hope you all have a great week!!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

IMN2DSNY said:


> Hey Everyone!  I feel really bad.  I join this thread, then I have to go MIA for a while.  It's a long story, but my parents are on the way here from WV.  My dad started working on my house this summer and we're still not finished.  He's coming to get some more done.  It's a full-time job keeping up with them, so I'm afraid I won't have any DIS time for the next week or so.
> 
> I'm just popping in to say hi and I hope you all have a great week!!!!



Hey Anita, what part of WV do your parents call home?  My Dad grew up in Romney.


----------



## ChevyNat

Yahooo!! it's Friday!!! Wishing everyone a wonderful week-end!!!

Debbie, how are you feeling? Hope you can enjoy your week-end, write me a line anytime or pm me!

Danielle hope you get the chance to go to Disney for Halloween! it's been my dream for years now, I was afraid of the storm season during that time of year, but I will take my chances and go next year!


----------



## Passions71203

Have a good weekend chevynat


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Popping in to say "HI"!

My fever broke (again) last night and this is the best I've felt in over a week.  Good thing, too, cuz this place is starting to get messy and needs to be cleaned and the lawn mowed and ...


----------



## debbiet1

Well i'm a little better not much at least now I dont sound like a squeeky toy when I breathe. Hope everyone is feeling better and having a good weekend!!


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> Well i'm a little better not much at least now I dont sound like a squeeky toy when I breathe. Hope everyone is feeling better and having a good weekend!!



hope you feel 100% better soon


----------



## Navysailor_disneyfan

Now that i own a house i been disney out my girls room and working on my son when i get back from my deployment. I just dont see how you cant enjoy disney...lol.


----------



## Camster0307

Hi all! Newly divorced and new to the thread. Been reading it for the last few days and it looks like fun place to visit. Finally - a place I can get my Disney freak on!


----------



## Sha

welcome to the thread!



Navysailor_disneyfan said:


> Now that i own a house i been disney out my girls room and working on my son when i get back from my deployment. I just dont see how you cant enjoy disney...lol.






Camster0307 said:


> Hi all! Newly divorced and new to the thread. Been reading it for the last few days and it looks like fun place to visit. Finally - a place I can get my Disney freak on!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Camster0307 said:


> Hi all! Newly divorced and new to the thread. Been reading it for the last few days and it looks like fun place to visit. Finally - a place I can get my Disney freak on!



Boy have we fooled you!!!


----------



## Camster0307

Oh I don't think so. I can recognize one of my own!


----------



## Johnfish

Camster0307 said:


> Hi all! Newly divorced and new to the thread. Been reading it for the last few days and it looks like fun place to visit. Finally - a place I can get my Disney freak on!



Welcome Camster!!!

Another Bostonian! (or close to it)  I guess I am one of the few Disney fanatics (male or female) in the central Virginia area. May have to move north or south to meet a Disney Princess! LOL

John


----------



## TinkAsh2001

Just wanted to check in a say hello and see how everyones weekend was?! 
Also, hello to the new people! The person in the navy that is getting deployed: if you need anything while you are gone even if its a letter to say hi, let me know! I am a meber of a group called Soldiers Angels. we send care packages and letters to the military personel overseas. Let you guys know you arent forgotten in the states! Also GREAT to have a DISNEY fan!!! 
Just send me a PM!


----------



## Starkiss

Still waiting for my prince......... 

I do have a prince in training......DS 3yo, but boy does he step on my toes when we dance!!  He's actually caught on to quite alot of prince-ly behaviors....flowers for no reason (hand-picked nonetheless!!  hope the neighbors don't mind), hold open doors (to prove his muscles), and most importantly---sees me as the most important woman in the world!!  In fact, our first trip to wdw, he looked and pointed up at the cinderella flags on main street shouting, "Mama!.....Mama!"He just couldn't figure out how they got my picture up on that flag.  Not bad for only being 22mo old!!  I'll take compliments like that ANYday!  


Come on guys.......set up to the place and post some messages.......Show us you're out there and there is hope of finding you!!


AND, ps.......any military men looking for correspondance while you're away, drop me a line!  I love sending care packages...they're so fun to put together, and whether you're home or away---mail is always fun to look forward to!   THANK YOU for all that you do, sacrifice, and risk for those of us you don't even know!


----------



## ChevyNat

Starkiss, welcome!!!! It nice to see new people here.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Camster0307 said:


> Hi all! Newly divorced and new to the thread. Been reading it for the last few days and it looks like fun place to visit. Finally - a place I can get my Disney freak on!



Welcome Camster.  It is always great to add another Disney  from New England.  

If my math is correct, will you be visiting WDW for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Sha

Welcome Starkiss... maybe TinkAsh can help you with the care packages!


----------



## Navysailor_disneyfan

TinkAsh2001 said:


> Just wanted to check in a say hello and see how everyones weekend was?!
> Also, hello to the new people! The person in the navy that is getting deployed: if you need anything while you are gone even if its a letter to say hi, let me know! I am a meber of a group called Soldiers Angels. we send care packages and letters to the military personel overseas. Let you guys know you arent forgotten in the states! Also GREAT to have a DISNEY fan!!!
> Just send me a PM!



Thank you tinkash2001!!! nice to know people back there support us. I would love to get mail but they got me in the middle of africa right now. I thought i join the navy 15 years ago..lol guess i could be lease out to the army. Was teaching basic electronics at Naval great lakes in north chicago now im fighting giant bugs and bats ...LOL.(man i miss the ship). Was planning our 10th magical years of marriage trip to WDW in May when i came across this great site. Currently sadly i cant get normal mail where im at but i can get email carlhooker@peoplepc.com so if anyone wants to email me feel free i got lots of time to respond to them... he he he. plus i like making new friends


----------



## Sha

Navysailor_disneyfan said:


> Thank you tinkash2001!!! nice to know people back there support us. I would love to get mail but they got me in the middle of africa right now. I thought i join the navy 15 years ago..lol guess i could be lease out to the army. Was teaching basic electronics at Naval great lakes in north chicago now im fighting giant bugs and bats ...LOL.(man i miss the ship). Was planning our 10th magical years of marriage trip to WDW in May when i came across this great site. Currently sadly i cant get normal mail where im at but i can get email carlhooker@peoplepc.com so if anyone wants to email me feel free i got lots of time to respond to them... he he he. plus i like making new friends



10 years is an accomplishment!! and you have 2 kids? Where is your family at, if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## TinkAsh2001

Navysailor_disneyfan said:


> Thank you tinkash2001!!! nice to know people back there support us. I would love to get mail but they got me in the middle of africa right now. I thought i join the navy 15 years ago..lol guess i could be lease out to the army. Was teaching basic electronics at Naval great lakes in north chicago now im fighting giant bugs and bats ...LOL.(man i miss the ship). Was planning our 10th magical years of marriage trip to WDW in May when i came across this great site. Currently sadly i cant get normal mail where im at but i can get email carlhooker@peoplepc.com so if anyone wants to email me feel free i got lots of time to respond to them... he he he. plus i like making new friends



My brother in law just retired from the navy reserves. He was recalled after Sept. 11th to Great Lakes and we spent many weekends and 4th of July there! My brother in law is also an electrican! Thats really neat! Sorry to hear about the awful place you are now! Is your wife and whole family BIG disney fans!?! I am taking my neice who will be 9 for the first time and she is so excited!


----------



## Navysailor_disneyfan

Sha said:


> 10 years is an accomplishment!! and you have 2 kids? Where is your family at, if you dont mind my asking?



Yea 10 years is alot and im bless that she is still by my side with me being gone most of the time. I have 3 kids DS7 DD5 DD3. They live up in Zion, IL. This be our 1st holidays away from them too . Been lucky to be inport during thanksgiving and christmas the last 9 years.


----------



## Navysailor_disneyfan

TinkAsh2001 said:


> My brother in law just retired from the navy reserves. He was recalled after Sept. 11th to Great Lakes and we spent many weekends and 4th of July there! My brother in law is also an electrican! Thats really neat! Sorry to hear about the awful place you are now! Is your wife and whole family BIG disney fans!?! I am taking my neice who will be 9 for the first time and she is so excited!



The kids love disney!!! Hack they love doing anything with dad...lol. My wife not a big fan but im winning(brainwashing) her over. Nice your neice will have a blast. We are driving there so 19 hours of disney movies to get them into the sparit.


----------



## Camster0307

DisneydaveCT said:


> Welcome Camster.  It is always great to add another Disney  from New England.
> 
> If my math is correct, will you be visiting WDW for Thanksgiving?



We're arriving right after Thanksgiving - 11/24-30 (not long enough!)


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Welcome to the thread, Camster!  I think I'm the only New Jersey person on it.  It looks like I'll have to move north or south to find a Disney Princess.  I don't think it'll happen for three reasons. 1) I'm more or less rooted to the Philadelphia/South Jersey area because I am employed in Philadelphia for the federal government in a career in which I'm not geographically mobile, and I own a condo in New Jersey.  2) Because of a retinal detachment at age 17, I was forbidden by my eye surgeon to take driver ed., so I never did and walk and take public transit everywhere unless I get a ride.  The public transit here is very comprehensive.  3) I'm used to being single and unattached.  Never married and having once gone over nine years without a single date, I seem to have the Sadim Touch in romantic relationships.  When I'm with a woman I really like, I tend to come on too strong and act like an immature, lovesick puppy, wanting to make out with her all the time.  I'm better off as "just friends" (which with rare exceptions seems to mean not at all).

Jim


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Navysailor_disneyfan said:


> The kids love disney!!! Hack they love doing anything with dad...lol. My wife not a big fan but im winning(brainwashing) her over. Nice your neice will have a blast. We are driving there so 19 hours of disney movies to get them into the sparit.



Ah...that'll be a fun trip!  Are the kids going to decorate the car for the trip?


----------



## Camster0307

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Camster!  I think I'm the only New Jersey person on it.
> 
> Think again - I'm a born and bred Jersey girl - Bayonne, that is. And, quite frankly, considering where you live, I consider you a Philly person. Have told all my college chums from Cherry Hill etc. - "If you're far enough south that you talk with that Philly accent, I consider you from Philly!"


----------



## Disneyfan63

Camster0307 said:


> Disneyfan63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Camster!  I think I'm the only New Jersey person on it.
> 
> Think again - I'm a born and bred Jersey girl - Bayonne, that is. And, quite frankly, considering where you live, I consider you a Philly person. Have told all my college chums from Cherry Hill etc. - "If you're far enough south that you talk with that Philly accent, I consider you from Philly!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live right next door to Cherry Hill, in Voorhees.  Though a born and bred Philly-area boy, I don't believe I speak with an accent; though I root for all the Philadelphia sports teams, making me intimately familiar with disappointment.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


----------



## Master Mason

Disneyfan63 said:


> Camster0307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live right next door to Cherry Hill, in Voorhees.  Though a born and bred Philly-area boy, I don't believe I speak with an accent; though I root for all the Philadelphia sports teams, making me intimately familiar with disappointment.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one that has an accent thinks they speak with one, they think it is just the normal way to talk.  Its only when you travel out of your area that you realize you  talk differently than others.
Click to expand...


----------



## Camster0307

You read my mind, Master Mason - I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Passions71203

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Camster!  I think I'm the only New Jersey person on it.  It looks like I'll have to move north or south to find a Disney Princess.  I don't think it'll happen for three reasons. 1) I'm more or less rooted to the Philadelphia/South Jersey area because I am employed in Philadelphia for the federal government in a career in which I'm not geographically mobile, and I own a condo in New Jersey.  2) Because of a retinal detachment at age 17, I was forbidden by my eye surgeon to take driver ed., so I never did and walk and take public transit everywhere unless I get a ride.  The public transit here is very comprehensive.  3) I'm used to being single and unattached.  Never married and having once gone over nine years without a single date, I seem to have the Sadim Touch in romantic relationships.  When I'm with a woman I really like, I tend to come on too strong and act like an immature, lovesick puppy, wanting to make out with her all the time.  I'm better off as "just friends" (which with rare exceptions seems to mean not at all).
> 
> Jim



I am sure you will find your disney   soon


----------



## ChevyNat

When I'm with a woman I really like, I tend to come on too strong and act like an immature, lovesick puppy, wanting to make out with her all the time. I'm better off as "just friends" (which with rare exceptions seems to mean not at all).


I love lovesick puppies, how cute... hope you find your   someday!


----------



## debbiet1

lol you know.. Nat.. I read your msg over n over and thought umm what is she saying.. then I saw that I missed the previous post..  now it makes sense  lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

debbiet1 said:


> lol you know.. Nat.. I read your msg over n over and thought umm what is she saying.. then I saw that I missed the previous post..  now it makes sense  lol



Me too.....


----------



## ChevyNat

ok girls, stay off the meds...


----------



## PirateMel

Camster0307 said:


> Hi all! Newly divorced and new to the thread. Been reading it for the last few days and it looks like fun place to visit. Finally - a place I can get my Disney freak on!



Fellow New Englander.  How far west of Boston?
PM me if you care to share, I live outside Worcester, and HUGE Disney OCD!


----------



## debbiet1

lol  but but but as you can see they are really good meds!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Navysailor_disneyfan said:


> Thank you tinkash2001!!! nice to know people back there support us. I would love to get mail but they got me in the middle of africa right now. I thought i join the navy 15 years ago..lol guess i could be lease out to the army. Was teaching basic electronics at Naval great lakes in north chicago now im fighting giant bugs and bats ...LOL.(man i miss the ship). Was planning our 10th magical years of marriage trip to WDW in May when i came across this great site. Currently sadly i cant get normal mail where im at but i can get email carlhooker@peoplepc.com so if anyone wants to email me feel free i got lots of time to respond to them... he he he. plus i like making new friends



Most of my family was/are in the Navy!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!


----------



## mustangp51

Well I'm sure one of them. I've been in the gates more then anyone I know. I used to live in FL and would go to the parks nearly every weekend. Especially when PI was the schnizzle. Darn shame what happened to that place. 

Now I take 2-3 vacations a year down there. One of the best times for adults is during food and wine fest. Crowds are low and the food and wine are a plenty. I also meet up with all my friends at the same time, like an adult Disney reunion.

I also collect Disney memorabilia of significant historical value. I've got some rather impressive pieces.


----------



## ChevyNat

mustangp51 said:


> Well I'm sure one of them. I've been in the gates more then anyone I know. I used to live in FL and would go to the parks nearly every weekend. Especially when PI was the schnizzle. Darn shame what happened to that place.
> 
> Now I take 2-3 vacations a year down there. One of the best times for adults is during food and wine fest. Crowds are low and the food and wine are a plenty. I also meet up with all my friends at the same time, like an adult Disney reunion.
> 
> I also collect Disney memorabilia of significant historical value. I've got some rather impressive pieces.




Welcome  , I envy your multiple trips a year... Lucky you! Hope you meet new friends here!


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, give me some of your meds... I think I need to be a zombie for a few days ha! ha! Then I can get back to being my cheery self again... 

I NEED TO GET OUT OF THIS TOWN..... HELP!!!


----------



## Navysailor_disneyfan

PirateMel said:


> Most of my family was/are in the Navy!
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!



Thanks Piratemel... GO NAVY!!!!!


----------



## Passions71203

mustangp51 said:


> Well I'm sure one of them. I've been in the gates more then anyone I know. I used to live in FL and would go to the parks nearly every weekend. Especially when PI was the schnizzle. Darn shame what happened to that place.
> 
> Now I take 2-3 vacations a year down there. One of the best times for adults is during food and wine fest. Crowds are low and the food and wine are a plenty. I also meet up with all my friends at the same time, like an adult Disney reunion.
> 
> I also collect Disney memorabilia of significant historical value. I've got some rather impressive pieces.



Welcome   So give us some more info about yourself...(No, I promise I am not trying to flirt with you  )


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> lol  but but but as you can see they are really good meds!!!


----------



## mustangp51

...


----------



## Passions71203

Congrats on being engaged


----------



## mustangp51

Yeah, I guess I'm pretty happy about being engaged.

However the trip we planned for next week has been scheduled down to the minute. I'm not too used to that. But she did put a nice iteinerary together I must say, rather impressed. She's been with me for about 6 trips now and although I'm not too anal about where to be at any designated times, I do have a certain strategy that I use which minimizes the amount of steps you need to take and get the entire park completed.

The less steps you take in a day, the more you can party at nite. That's my whole philosophy. 

Yeah, marriage should be great. As long as I never hear "honey let's do something different then Disney in October" then she'll be round for many years to come.


----------



## Camster0307

mustangp51 said:


> Yeah, marriage should be great. As long as I never hear "honey let's do something different then Disney in October" then she'll be round for many years to come.



I hear ya on that one! My ex started complaining about our yearly trips to Disney and actually suggested we go to Las Vegas instead!   With our two kids!   Add that to my long list of reasons of why we're better off without him!


----------



## ChevyNat

Camster0307 said:


> I hear ya on that one! My ex started complaining about our yearly trips to Disney and actually suggested we go to Las Vegas instead!   With our two kids!   Add that to my long list of reasons of why we're better off without him!



Well you have to admit that there is other things to see...  shocked? Well let me explain: Disney cruise, other Disney resorts, and why not other Disney parks ha! ha! Scared you there for a second?


----------



## Passions71203

ChevyNat said:


> Well you have to admit that there is other things to see...  shocked? Well let me explain: Disney cruise, other Disney resorts, and why not other Disney parks ha! ha! Scared you there for a second?


----------



## Gina

ChevyNat said:


> Well you have to admit that there is other things to see...  shocked? Well let me explain: Disney cruise, other Disney resorts, and why not other Disney parks ha! ha! Scared you there for a second?




LOL!! I love it.   

I went out with a guy once who actually said to me, "Why would you want to go back to Walt Disney World AGAIN??"  That was the first date, and the last date.


----------



## Passions71203

Gina said:


> That was the first date, and the last date.




I agree with you on that one


----------



## Camster0307

ChevyNat said:


> Well you have to admit that there is other things to see...  shocked? Well let me explain: Disney cruise, other Disney resorts, and why not other Disney parks ha! ha! Scared you there for a second?



I'm embarrassed to say I think I've created WDW "snobs". I even SUGGEST going to Disneyland, my 11yr.old replies: "no Epcot? no MGM? NO THANKS!" We were actually fortunate enough to visit friends living in London this summer and went over to Disneyland Paris - very disappointing! All we could do was compare it to WDW! I'm afraid they'll never want to go anywhere other than WDW - is that bad?


----------



## debbiet1

Sounds like my  husband unfortunately.  We were talking with friends and family at a birthday party on Saturday about us going to Disney for Christmas.  Hubby turned around and said and that'll be the last trip to Disney, then it'll be holidays on the beach


----------



## tawasdave

Gina said:


> LOL!! I love it.
> 
> I went out with a guy once who actually said to me, "Why would you want to go back to Walt Disney World AGAIN??"  That was the first date, and the last date.




Don't ya just feel sorry for the ones that just don't get it?


----------



## Sha

ChevyNat said:


> Well you have to admit that there is other things to see...  shocked? Well let me explain: Disney cruise, other Disney resorts, and why not other Disney parks ha! ha! Scared you there for a second?



lets not forget Destination by Disney and the different places DVC can let you get too also.... may not have the rides and thrills, but still has a Disney connection.


----------



## Gina

tawasdave said:


> Don't ya just feel sorry for the ones that just don't get it?




I do, as long as I'm not married to them or dating them!   


And Cam, you should be *proud* of your little Disney snobs! I'm proud of mine!    My brother lives in Southern California, and he has been bugging us to go visit "Disney's original place" for years. DS and I are the same as your 11 year old -- "No EPCOT?? No way!!!!"  

 


You know, I just realized exactly what I'm looking for, and it's more than just someone who will "put up with" my love of all things Mickey. The man I seek will be someone who, if I said "Wouldn't a Mickey-shaped pond in the back yard be neat?", would say "I'll grab the shovel!"


----------



## mustangp51

Gina said:


> I do, as long as I'm not married to them or dating
> You know, I just realized exactly what I'm looking for, and it's more than just someone who will "put up with" my love of all things Mickey. The man I seek will be someone who, if I said "Wouldn't a Mickey-shaped pond in the back yard be neat?", would say "I'll grab the shovel!"


What if they already have one? Only mine is cement lined.


----------



## ChevyNat

Gina said:


> LOL!! I love it.
> 
> I went out with a guy once who actually said to me, "Why would you want to go back to Walt Disney World AGAIN??"  That was the first date, and the last date.



That's a good one too...


----------



## ChevyNat

Camster0307 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I think I've created WDW "snobs". I even SUGGEST going to Disneyland, my 11yr.old replies: "no Epcot? no MGM? NO THANKS!" We were actually fortunate enough to visit friends living in London this summer and went over to Disneyland Paris - very disappointing! All we could do was compare it to WDW! I'm afraid they'll never want to go anywhere other than WDW - is that bad?



That's not bad at all... I simply love WDW, when I went to Disneyland, I missed WDW too... It feels more home to me. And my kids love it there too.


----------



## ChevyNat

Sha said:


> lets not forget Destination by Disney and the different places DVC can let you get too also.... may not have the rides and thrills, but still has a Disney connection.



I was reading about it the other day, and I would love to do that too. Wow that would be fun. Did you do it?

Debbie don't dispair, how about we go and leave the husbands at home!  Oh! wait I don't have that anymore... ha! ha!


----------



## Sha

ChevyNat said:


> I was reading about it the other day, and I would love to do that too. Wow that would be fun. Did you do it?
> 
> Debbie don't dispair, how about we go and leave the husbands at home!  Oh! wait I don't have that anymore... ha! ha!



No I havent done that ... yet... am wanting to do 2 of them that here in the states though... and looking at some others. With school now I am limited... but afterwards I plan on doing some traveling.


----------



## Gina

mustangp51 said:


> What if they already have one? Only mine is cement lined.




You do?? I would love to see a picture!! Someone else on the DIS boards did that years back, and I always thought it was so cool...


----------



## debbiet1

Ohhhhhhhhh that sounds tempting Nat  lol  I wanna go on a cruise too but he wont do that.. ugh... he's stuck on the condo on the gulf of mexico its in Belleair Beach.. Beautiful area, beautiful beach but i'd just like to do more.

What is Destination by Disney?


----------



## debbiet1

Have any of you stayed at POR or Coronado?  I'm debating of sticking with POP or upgrading... send me a msg and let me know which you preferred ok?  Thanks!


----------



## debbiet1

or should i just stick with POP .. ugh I hate hitting enter before i'm done a msg  lol


----------



## Sha

debbiet1 said:


> Have any of you stayed at POR or Coronado?  I'm debating of sticking with POP or upgrading... send me a msg and let me know which you preferred ok?  Thanks!



I havent stayed at Coronado yet... but POR is nice... peaceful to me. Both part of Riverside are wonderful in my opinion... and French Quarter is also! Its smaller to me in distance to and from room to main area. Both parts have a boat to take you to DTD.


----------



## Passions71203

mustangp51 said:


> What if they already have one? Only mine is cement lined.



Pics...Must see Pics....And you don't have to show us any eye candy


----------



## PirateMel

debbiet1 said:


> Have any of you stayed at POR or Coronado?  I'm debating of sticking with POP or upgrading... send me a msg and let me know which you preferred ok?  Thanks!



Hello, I have stayed at Coronado, beautiful resort, very large and lots of walking, but extremely peaceful.  If you have kids, probably not a good choice, it has a very large business center in the main building.  Pepper Marker is kind of pricey, but has wonderful variety.  I asked for a room near a bus stop and was placed in Casitas, nice area, but a jog from the Main themed pool, but did have a quiet pool right outside our room.  
I am a fan of the POP for the money is it great, I find it is just really loud.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

debbiet1 said:


> Have any of you stayed at POR or Coronado?  I'm debating of sticking with POP or upgrading... send me a msg and let me know which you preferred ok?  Thanks!



I've stayed at POFQ.  We loved it!  We liked it more than Yacht Club, really, but it's just so far from all the parks (the bus rides are a bit longer) but it's a beautiful resort.


----------



## Passions71203

PirateMel said:


> I am a fan of the POP for the money is it great, I find it is just really loud.



How loud? Should I take ear plugs??


----------



## ChevyNat

We stayed only one night at Coronado and loved it. It's beautiful and quiet. I loved Pepper Market, the Ceasar salad was good and big, in the morning we had waffles, they are so big, it can be shared. We took the bus twice and never waited more than 10 min.


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> Have any of you stayed at POR or Coronado?  I'm debating of sticking with POP or upgrading... send me a msg and let me know which you preferred ok?  Thanks!



Deb
  ive stayed at both depends what your lookin for if its the pool and tranportation coronado is the way to go.if your lookin smaller por is your answer also at por you can take a carriage ride.i go every year and i stay exclusively at coronado ive been to them all and its my fav
     ciao Roc


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Deb
> ive stayed at both depends what your lookin for if its the pool and tranportation coronado is the way to go.if your lookin smaller por is your answer also at por you can take a carriage ride.i go every year and i stay exclusively at coronado ive been to them all and its my fav
> ciao Roc



Its nice to see you again Roc
Not to toot my own horn or anything but did everyone see that I got a tag from the tag fairy today? 
Woo-Hoo


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Its nice to see you again Roc



Passions
  thank you very much,and you know its always great seeing you...been away but ill keep my eye on you


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Its nice to see you again Roc
> Not to toot my own horn or anything but did everyone see that I got a tag from the tag fairy today?
> Woo-Hoo



 i got tagged too,but it was just a donkey-tail


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> i got tagged too,but it was just a donkey-tail


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> i got tagged too,but it was just a donkey-tail



do you need a band aid??


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Pics...Must see Pics....And you don't have to show us any eye candy



Passions
  was goin to send mine,but is was banned by the FCC..under penalty of being locked in a safe with a band of gypsies


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> do you need a band aid??



Looks more severe think it might need a gauze wrapping


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Passions
> was goin to send mine,but is was banned by the FCC..under penalty of being locked in a safe with a band of gypsies



I was talking about pics of his mickey head shaped pond thing...
Sorry my PM box is full....   try again later roc...


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Looks more severe think it might need a gauze wrapping



how about a ice pack for your boo-boo...  or a mickey shaped sucker...that always makes the kids feel better...


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> I was talking about pics of his mickey head shaped pond thing...
> Sorry my PM box is full....   try again later roc...



WHEW, thats great keeps me out of that safe


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> how about a ice pack for your boo-boo...  or a mickey shaped sucker...that always makes the kids feel better...



Ice pack sounds good,but change the sucker for a margarita at franciscos


----------



## debbiet1

margarita!!!  P E R K !!!!  lol


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Ice pack sounds good,but change the sucker for a margarita at franciscos



Can I see your ID   please?? ....


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> margarita!!!  P E R K !!!!  lol



Sounds good to me..Can I join you guys?


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> margarita!!!  P E R K !!!!  lol



Deb
  your invited to join in any time,my treat...bring your suit hot-tubs the next stop


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Sounds good to me..Can I join you guys?



Threes always company bring your suit too


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Threes always company bring your suit too



I think I will pass..I don't want to give anyone a heart attack once they see me in a swimsuit....


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Can I see your ID   please?? ....



My ID..its held together with years and years of dust and lint


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> My ID..its held together with years and years of dust and lint



and mine is brand new....  well, new compared to some people...  J/K


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> I think I will pass..I don't want to give anyone a heart attack once they see me in a swimsuit....



Passions no problem mine needs a jump start every so often...seems the energizer bunnys gone missing


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Passions no problem mine needs a jump start every so often...seems the energizer bunnys gone missing



Shall we put up a missing ad??


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> and mine is brand new....  well, new compared to some people...  J/K



No margaritas for you young lady...think ill serve you


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> No margaritas for you young lady...think ill serve you



  thanks for giving me a good laugh tonight roc...


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Shall we put up a missing ad??



No save the money from the ad,just bring your suit


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> No save the money from the ad,just bring your suit




LOL


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> thanks for giving me a good laugh tonight roc...



Passion your are very welcome thanks for the smile you always put on my face...were even


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Passion your are very welcome thanks for the smile you always put on my face...were even



 Yes, I guess we are even...


----------



## roc

Passions
 look around  i think i scared everyone away,image if i posted my pic all of dis discussion would clear the rooms


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Passions
> look around  i think i scared everyone away,image if i posted my pic all of dis discussion would clear the rooms



No, I don't think its you... I think I am the thread killer...


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> No, I don't think its you... I think I am the thread killer...



THREAD KILLER..what did you use a needle...


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> THREAD KILLER..what did you use a needle...


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> I was reading about it the other day, and I would love to do that too. Wow that would be fun. Did you do it?
> 
> Debbie don't dispair, how about we go and leave the husbands at home!  Oh! wait I don't have that anymore... ha! ha!



What is Destination by Disney????


----------



## debbiet1

ok I'm definitely NOT married to a disney fanatic.   We had words today over our holiday.  I swear i'm gonna brain him one.  I said to him for 300.00 we can upgrade to CSR.  He said why.  I said moderate, includes fridge, pictures at christmas look beautiful. All I get is  whatever or why bother.  This time he said we're there to sleep and thats it. Then I get.. You know I'd rather be on the beach. I hate parks.  UGH!.. If i dont smack him before Christmas it'll be a miracle.


----------



## Sha

WDWFRV said:


> What is Destination by Disney????



Well, I had the name wrong for starters... its Adventures by Disney... and here is a link that can tell you more better than I can....

http://abd.disney.go.com/abd/en_US/index?name=HomePage&CMP=ILC-WDWHomeABDTile&cid=11020


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> ok I'm definitely NOT married to a disney fanatic.   We had words today over our holiday.  I swear i'm gonna brain him one.  I said to him for 300.00 we can upgrade to CSR.  He said why.  I said moderate, includes fridge, pictures at christmas look beautiful. All I get is  whatever or why bother.  This time he said we're there to sleep and thats it. Then I get.. You know I'd rather be on the beach. I hate parks.  UGH!.. If i dont smack him before Christmas it'll be a miracle.



I hear ya on that one debbie


----------



## debbiet1

Did I mention I got upset told him so glad he's helping out in the decision making of this holiday and hung up on him?   lol  that was at 3 I havent answered the phone since.  I turned the computer on, since we're out in the country its dial up so he cant get through!  lol


----------



## Passions71203

debbiet1 said:


> Did I mention I got upset told him so glad he's helping out in the decision making of this holiday and hung up on him?   lol  that was at 3 I havent answered the phone since.  I turned the computer on, since we're out in the country its dial up so he cant get through!  lol



Shame on you debbie!! That sounds like something I would do


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> ok I'm definitely NOT married to a disney fanatic.   We had words today over our holiday.  I swear i'm gonna brain him one.  I said to him for 300.00 we can upgrade to CSR.  He said why.  I said moderate, includes fridge, pictures at christmas look beautiful. All I get is  whatever or why bother.  This time he said we're there to sleep and thats it. Then I get.. You know I'd rather be on the beach. I hate parks.  UGH!.. If i dont smack him before Christmas it'll be a miracle.



 Swing by here on your way south ill be waitin on I-294,cant miss me ill be wearin a pancho,and sambrero ill even pay for the upgrade leave him with the best 100 beaches video


----------



## debbiet1

lol  tempting.. tempting.. tempting....


----------



## roc

Passions
   what do you think about this big clock im wearin around my neck


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> lol  tempting.. tempting.. tempting....



i;ll even grow a big mustache... should go well with the rest of the outfit


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> Passions
> what do you think about this big clock im wearin around my neck



Well, since we have yet to see what you look like I am not going to comment on the clock ....


----------



## roc

Passions71203 said:


> Well, since we have yet to see what you look like I am not going to comment on the clock ....



I look alot like mel gibson i have 2 arms 2 legs a body and head just like he has


----------



## roc

debbiet1 said:


> ok I'm definitely NOT married to a disney fanatic.   We had words today over our holiday.  I swear i'm gonna brain him one.  I said to him for 300.00 we can upgrade to CSR.  He said why.  I said moderate, includes fridge, pictures at christmas look beautiful. All I get is  whatever or why bother.  This time he said we're there to sleep and thats it. Then I get.. You know I'd rather be on the beach. I hate parks.  UGH!.. If i dont smack him before Christmas it'll be a miracle.



Deb
 seriously have you ever been to csr.ive tried all the disney resort and i love that 1 the best,the grounds are georgeous,the dining is great best mod pool and hot tub..the walk in the evening is fantastic if you go youll never try anywhere else..if not just really enjoy your trip after all your in disney


----------



## Passions71203

roc said:


> I look alot like mel gibson i have 2 arms 2 legs a body and head just like he has



still waiting for the pic......come on....


----------



## debbiet1

We've been at ASMusic.  It was ok.   I booked POP not knowing that I could get CSR for only 300.00 more. I love the looks of it and I think the kids would love the pool and the Dig. I just know i'm in for a week of complaining.  He said he'll enjoy Epcot.. thats it.. Something to look forward too.. NOT


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Too bad that the women on this thread are hundreds of miles from me.  I live in New Jersey and have long decided that if I waited for someone to go with me (especially to Disney), I would never leave home.

A clock around a man's neck?  Sorry, I oversit (that is, do not understand).

I will be going to WDW for the seventh time in as many years in December for the fifth annual MouseFest (have attended the first four, and met the gorgeous auburn-haired Gina at the Wishes Meet last December 7).  For more information about MouseFest, see http://www.mousefest.org/.

I will be on the MouseFest cruise to the Bahamas on the Disney Wonder for the second year in a row, staying in stateroom #5516 from December 2-6, 2007.

Then it's eleven days/ten nights in WDW itself, evenly split between ASMovies (December 6-10, the only value resort in which I have never stayed) and AKL (December 11-15, in which I have also never stayed).

Looking forward to meeting old and new friends, and to having the kind of blast that you can't approach with dynamite.

Jim


----------



## Passions71203

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Too bad that the women on this thread are hundreds of miles from me.  I live in New Jersey and have long decided that if I waited for someone to go with me (especially to Disney), I would never leave home.
> 
> A clock around a man's neck?  Sorry, I oversit (that is, do not understand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself!
> Don't say that I am sure you will find your Disney  someday.
> The whole clock around the neck thing is from the guy Flavor Flav (sp)..Don't ask..
Click to expand...


----------



## Gina

Disneyfan63 said:


> I will be going to WDW for the seventh time in as many years in December for the fifth annual MouseFest (have attended the first four, and met the gorgeous auburn-haired Gina at the Wishes Meet last December 7).




I am *sure* you have to be talking about a different Gina, but I had a ball meeting you at MouseFest last year, Jim! Weren't the fireworks AMAZING from right there in the rose garden?? I wish we were going again this year, but oh well. Can't afford to do MouseFest and the cruise. Maybe next year!

I hope you have a wonderful time again at this MouseFest!!

-gina-


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

Just thought I would let you know I am still alive. Ive been pretty busy so havent had much time for the Dis.  Hope everyone is doing well!

John


----------



## Passions71203

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know I am still alive. Ive been pretty busy so havent had much time for the Dis.  Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> John



I don't know about everyone else but I am doing well


----------



## Disneyfan63

Gina said:


> I am *sure* you have to be talking about a different Gina, but I had a ball meeting you at MouseFest last year, Jim! Weren't the fireworks AMAZING from right there in the rose garden??
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time again at this MouseFest!!
> 
> -gina-



I agree that those Wishes fireworks were amazing.  But I disagree that I was talking about a different Gina; I don't know any other women named Gina, and you're the only Gina I met in the rose garden.

Jim


----------



## Passions71203

Come on ROC...I am still waiting for the pic....


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, BREATHE... ha! ha! Go for it and upgrade to CSR, it's beautiful there. It must be so hard for you to plan everything by yourself without the help of your hubby... 
I'm so happy I don't have to do that anymore ha! ha!

Sis, the adventure by Disney seems wonderful... something new we can try and the entire family would enjoy that one.


----------



## Gina

Disneyfan63 said:


> I agree that those Wishes fireworks were amazing.  But I disagree that I was talking about a different Gina; I don't know any other women named Gina, and you're the only Gina I met in the rose garden.
> 
> Jim




Oh...    Thank you for the very kind words, then!


----------



## Passions71203

Awwww......How Sweet you two


----------



## debbiet1

Oh I'm breathing alright.. 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9. 10.. dont lose your temper.. lets start all over again.. 1.2.3.   lol
If we were going to Indian Rocks to the condo on the Gulf of Mexico it would be a completely diff story.  He'd be right there to talk about it.  Its like pulling hens teeth trying to get him to even talk about our trip to Disney.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I tend to be pretty self-critical anyway, even more critical than most people are of me.  But I do like to travel alone; in fact the last time I traveled overnight with someone was in June of last year for the Promise Keepers kickoff conference in Fort Lauderdale.  My buddy from church and I stayed at his cousin's house for four nights.

I think that when I say that I'd never leave home if I waited for someone to go with, I'm assuming that people have such busy lives that they wouldn't have time; or that most of the people with whom I hang out at home wouldn't go to WDW with me because they're not into Disney like I am.  Of course the possibility exists that most of the time, I'm one of those "lone wolves" who likes his own company more than that of others.

Jim


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, I feel for you!    sending you some


----------



## debbiet1

Thanks    Before this holiday comes I"m going to need it.  Does that pixie dust come by the truck load?


----------



## TinkAsh2001

Happy to say I get to meet an awesome guy I met on the boards when I go down in March. He is turly amazing and a die hard disney fan! YAY!


----------



## Passions71203

TinkAsh2001 said:


> Happy to say I get to meet an awesome guy I met on the boards when I go down in March. He is turly amazing and a die hard disney fan! YAY!



Thats awesome


----------



## ChevyNat

TinkAsh2001 said:


> Happy to say I get to meet an awesome guy I met on the boards when I go down in March. He is turly amazing and a die hard disney fan! YAY!



Wow, that's great, have fun!!!  

It's Friday...  I'm going to my kids school to do the Terry Fox run with them and picking up some money... then I'll relax at home and watch Ghost Whisperer tonigh... yahoo!  Wishing everyone a great week-end!


----------



## Passions71203

WOO-HOO its FRIDAY....   
in 6 short hrs I will be off to my 24 hr scrapbooking crop   
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ChevyNat

I just want to say.....     to my Sis (WDWFRV)... have a great day!


----------



## WDWFRV

Oh Nat, thank you so much, you are such a wonderful sister.


----------



## debbiet1

Haaaaapppppppppyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!  Hope you have a wonderful day!!!  I'll have a couple of drinks to celebrate for you tonight  lol.  Its our yearly Oktoberfest.  Yes.. I know its still Sept.. lol  Every year our town puts on Oktoberfest and its PARTYYYYYYYYYYYY time!   We're working (volunteering) tonight n tomorrow night but I'll still be able to enjoy the music and a few drinks tonight.  Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Gina said:


> You know, I just realized exactly what I'm looking for, and it's more than just someone who will "put up with" my love of all things Mickey. The man I seek will be someone who, if I said "Wouldn't a Mickey-shaped pond in the back yard be neat?", would say "I'll grab the shovel!"



Now that sounds like a great idea to me...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

debbiet1 said:


> Have any of you stayed at POR or Coronado?  I'm debating of sticking with POP or upgrading... send me a msg and let me know which you preferred ok?  Thanks!




I stayed at POR during 4 trips to WDW before joining DVC.  I think it is my favorite non-DVC resort.  I love getting up in the morning, going over to the food court to get a nice cup of coffee, and then take a slow-walk around the property...sometimes watching a low-mist rise off the water.  The only thing missing from those walks was a  .  Maybe my new  will want to stay there someday.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Passions71203 said:


> I think I will pass..I don't want to give anyone a heart attack once they see me in a swimsuit....



I've seen your pic...I bet you look better in swimsuit.   



Gina said:


> I am *sure* you have to be talking about a different Gina
> 
> -gina-



And I have seen several of your pics Gina....Jim is correct in his description of you... 



ChevyNat said:


> I just want to say.....     to my Sis (WDWFRV)... have a great day!




And a belated  to WDWFRV.


----------



## Passions71203

I try to stay away from all pools at all costs...I don't like to blind any one...


----------



## Passions71203

My hubby has to beg me to wear a swimsuit...


----------



## ChevyNat

Wow... I thought I would have pages and pages to catch up... I guess everyone had a busy week-end!


----------



## Passions71203

Either that or we are all  boring....  
On a different topic I got a second tag sometime this weekend


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

The sports-loving public of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania and its surrounding areas is partying today because, for the first time since 1993, our Phillies are in the Major League Baseball postseason.

I have had the season ticket Sunday game plan for the Phillies since that incredible season, so I went yesterday to a sold-out, electric, Citizens Bank Park and watched most of the game from my seat in the lower level.  I got there a half hour early and had lunch at MCFadden's Ballpark, an Irish pub attached to the stadium.

Two of the bar's big-screen TVs were showing the Marlins-Mets game, so I joined several fellow patrons in cheering Florida's seven-run first inning.  Later, having watched the first inning of the Phillies game from the bar while devouring chicken fingers, a pulled-pork sandwich, and chocolate cake, and paying for same, I settled into Section 113, Row 40, Seat 19 and saw the Phillies dispatch the Washington Nationals by a score of 6-1.  CBP rocked with cheers as the Marlins-Mets final was posted on the out-of-town scoreboard (Phils rule!  Mets drool!), and erupted again two innings later as Brett Myers struck out the final Washington batter and the Phillies players streamed onto a celebratory pile at the pitchers mound.

Standing in front of my seat, yelling, clapping, and generally carrying on, I looked back at the previous three seasons in which we were so close, and yet so far, from the playoffs.  Close counts only in horseshoes and hand grenades, and it was great to see a Philly team other than the Eagles have some success.

October baseball in Philadelphia.  How sweet it is!

Jim


----------



## Passions71203

Disneyfan63 said:


> chocolate cake



yum....chocolate cake


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Passions71203 said:


> Either that or we are all  boring....



  I never thought of myself as boring.  



Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The sports-loving public of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania and its surrounding areas is partying today because, for the first time since 1993, our Phillies are in the Major League Baseball postseason.
> 
> 
> October baseball in Philadelphia.  How sweet it is!
> 
> Jim



Congrats to the Phillies.   

Enjoy it while it lasts because the Red Sox Nation is also  baseball in October.


----------



## PirateMel

DisneydaveCT said:


> Congrats to the Phillies.
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts because the Red Sox Nation is also  baseball in October.



Rex Sox - Can you say World Series


----------



## WDWFRV

Thanks to everybody that wished me a happy birthday.  I had a great day.  My husband took me for supper and after we went in the spa with a good drink, it was super nice.


----------



## debbiet1

OMG is it monday already.   Someone just cover me up until next monday ok?  I hope everyones weekend was great.  Ours was.  Mind you I'm EXHAUSTED right now.  We got to bed 4:30 Sunday morning. Conner came in to wake mommy at 7:20   I think once I get everything straightened up around here this am its going to be Naptime!!!


----------



## AMCPacerman

Let me tell you a story. This past April, my dw forced me against my will on to a plane (for the first time of my life) which was headed toward Orlando. We got off the plane, went to Pop Century, got our bags to our room, went straight to the bus stops, and went to EPCOT!  I was tired, had a migrane from the first flight of my life, and was very...uh...upset. After a few rides, dinner, and a few good arguments, we FINALLY left for pop...It was about 10:30 p.m. which is only 9:30 at home so my wife was still gung-ho. I was so tired and in so much pain, I couldn't sleep. At six in the morning, which means it's FIVE to my "body clock", the phone rings. It was Mickey Mouse. I was not very happy with him. I woke up with the same migrane  and had a very sore back. I was not too pleased with my wife either, as she was STILL in her "gung-ho" additude. We made it to the bus stop, and headed for Magic Kingdom. I'm here to tell you, when I turned the corner and saw Cinderella's Castle for the first time, I stopped and heard only one thing. It was my wife saying,
 "Are you OK"? When I snapped back to reality, I told her to turn around and face me. and I took her picture. I stood there, motionless for another few long seconds before she said,
 "There's more you know..." From that moment, until the time we checked out I was a 9 year old boy in a 29 year old man's body! Since then we have widened our Disney movie collection to 45, we have Disney place settings on our dinner table, my wife HAD a hidden mickey decal on her car until someone stole it, and if it wern't for a pair of VERY expensive eye surguries, (My wife was born with cateracts) we'd have planned our next trip. I now watch the Disney Channel more than anything else, and am hoping they bring back the short cartoons I grew up watching. I think the Disney Channel has kinda gotten away from the "Disney Magic". It would be great to see the shorts, and clips of Walt Disney himself on the Disney Channel during commercial breaks, but that's just me. When we are blessed with a baby, his or her nursery will be decorated with Mickey Mouse and his friends. So to finally answer your question, YES!!! I'd also like to know if anyone knows how to put Powerpoint presentaions on the net, as I made a presentaion of our trip and want to show everyone!


----------



## Passions71203

AMCPacerman said:


> Let me tell you a story. This past April, my dw forced me against my will on to a plane (for the first time of my life) which was headed toward Orlando. We got off the plane, went to Pop Century, got our bags to our room, went straight to the bus stops, and went to EPCOT!  I was tired, had a migrane from the first flight of my life, and was very...uh...upset. After a few rides, dinner, and a few good arguments, we FINALLY left for pop...It was about 10:30 p.m. which is only 9:30 at home so my wife was still gung-ho. I was so tired and in so much pain, I couldn't sleep. At six in the morning, which means it's FIVE to my "body clock", the phone rings. It was Mickey Mouse. I was not very happy with him. I woke up with the same migrane  and had a very sore back. I was not too pleased with my wife either, as she was STILL in her "gung-ho" additude. We made it to the bus stop, and headed for Magic Kingdom. I'm here to tell you, when I turned the corner and saw Cinderella's Castle for the first time, I stopped and heard only one thing. It was my wife saying,
> "Are you OK"? When I snapped back to reality, I told her to turn around and face me. and I took her picture. I stood there, motionless for another few long seconds before she said,
> "There's more you know..." From that moment, until the time we checked out I was a 9 year old boy in a 29 year old man's body! Since then we have widened our Disney movie collection to 45, we have Disney place settings on our dinner table, my wife HAD a hidden mickey decal on her car until someone stole it, and if it wern't for a pair of VERY expensive eye surguries, (My wife was born with cateracts) we'd have planned our next trip. I now watch the Disney Channel more than anything else, and am hoping they bring back the short cartoons I grew up watching. I think the Disney Channel has kinda gotten away from the "Disney Magic". It would be great to see the shorts, and clips of Walt Disney himself on the Disney Channel during commercial breaks, but that's just me. When we are blessed with a baby, his or her nursery will be decorated with Mickey Mouse and his friends. So to finally answer your question, YES!!! I'd also like to know if anyone knows how to put Powerpoint presentaions on the net, as I made a presentaion of our trip and want to show everyone!



I just wanted to say Welcome!!!!


----------



## kimis

AMCPacerman said:


> Let me tell you a story. This past April, my dw forced me against my will on to a plane (for the first time of my life) which was headed toward Orlando. We got off the plane, went to Pop Century, got our bags to our room, went straight to the bus stops, and went to EPCOT!  I was tired, had a migrane from the first flight of my life, and was very...uh...upset. After a few rides, dinner, and a few good arguments, we FINALLY left for pop...It was about 10:30 p.m. which is only 9:30 at home so my wife was still gung-ho. I was so tired and in so much pain, I couldn't sleep. At six in the morning, which means it's FIVE to my "body clock", the phone rings. It was Mickey Mouse. I was not very happy with him. I woke up with the same migrane  and had a very sore back. I was not too pleased with my wife either, as she was STILL in her "gung-ho" additude. We made it to the bus stop, and headed for Magic Kingdom. I'm here to tell you, when I turned the corner and saw Cinderella's Castle for the first time, I stopped and heard only one thing. It was my wife saying,
> "Are you OK"? When I snapped back to reality, I told her to turn around and face me. and I took her picture. I stood there, motionless for another few long seconds before she said,
> "There's more you know..." From that moment, until the time we checked out I was a 9 year old boy in a 29 year old man's body! Since then we have widened our Disney movie collection to 45, we have Disney place settings on our dinner table, my wife HAD a hidden mickey decal on her car until someone stole it, and if it wern't for a pair of VERY expensive eye surguries, (My wife was born with cateracts) we'd have planned our next trip. I now watch the Disney Channel more than anything else, and am hoping they bring back the short cartoons I grew up watching. I think the Disney Channel has kinda gotten away from the "Disney Magic". It would be great to see the shorts, and clips of Walt Disney himself on the Disney Channel during commercial breaks, but that's just me. When we are blessed with a baby, his or her nursery will be decorated with Mickey Mouse and his friends. So to finally answer your question, YES!!! I'd also like to know if anyone knows how to put Powerpoint presentaions on the net, as I made a presentaion of our trip and want to show everyone!


WOW what an awesome story.  My dh has also been transformed into a Disney fan.  We go every year and love it.  Continue making memories---it is so much fun!


----------



## ahoff

I read in the paper that the Mets lost it.  My sister was probably there, witnessing the big fall.  7 games up with two weeks to go!  All I can say is...

Go Sox!


----------



## Jazmine8

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



Welcome to the DIS.  Who would have thought a post you started would have turned out so great.  I've been trying to read and catch up on the thread while passing time at work. It's a slow Monday for me. I too am looking for my  but have yet to find him. But I have meet some great people here on the DIS and the great stories of finding that special someone on DIS have been comforting. Even the stories of proposals at WDW are awesome! 

There are so many awesome people on the DIS and I'm glad to be part of this community 

It gives me hope that there are WDW Fanatics like me and my family around. And who knows maybe soon we'll all find our   or  someday really soon! Keep your fingers crossed. Oh and if anyone was wondering I'm a 28yr single christian female w/o children from Maryland.


----------



## CoasterAddict

PirateMel said:


> Rex Sox - Can you say World Series



wwrll wwrlddddd....nope, I guess not.


----------



## PirateMel

CoasterAddict said:


> wwrll wwrlddddd....nope, I guess not.



Are ya really from Boston


----------



## MacAddict

Hey all,

Just ran across this topic and thought it would be fun to share and to read 

I have been a Disney Fan my entire life, which all started with watching The Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights when i was a kid.

It led to my grandparents flying us down to Florida to visit them and it came with a 1 day trip to the Magic Kingdom (the only part back then).  I was so thrilled with that trip.  I so wanted to go back for years and years and finally my friend said let's do a trip down together. I flew down with her, her daughter and her daughters father (her ex).  We planned out this trip and stayed at CB resort.  It was guys inn one room and girls in the other.  I spent many a time in the parks with them, but let me tell you I spent the entire 7 days on property and never left, while they went off property several times, so I did the parks by myself and enjoyed every minutes of my time.

Fast forward to 1994 and I was planning a move south from Maine to get to where it was warmer and to really experience life without my family (g)

I visited with a friend introduced to by a mutual friend.  I decided to move to Atlanta when another internet friend offered me a place to live for a few months until I could get settled.  My friend Kelly said, why don't you come down a few weeks earlier, we have this trip to Disney planned and would you like to come with us?     

OMG...I was speechless and it was how I started my many many trips to Disney and how I started a wonderful relationship with the man I married (legally in Vancouver, BC...another whole story!) and have spent 12 happy years together. 

Kelly and I adore Disney..we get our fix wherever and whenever we can.  When we visited NYC a few years ago, our first souvenirs were...Mickey NYC Shirts from the NYC Disney Store!  LOL!   

This trip we take in just FOUR DAYS...Kelly told me back in late Spring, go ahead and plan this trip, and left all the details all up to me, the consummate trip planner 

Oh as for Baseball, I became a Braves Fan living here of course, but never give up on Red Sox!  When we got home to New England 2 summers ago, Kelly came home with Red Sox stuff, so now we both root for both teams.  
Was even better when the Red Sox took  the Division Title, now we just need another WS Title!

Mike


----------



## stitch'sbff

MacAddict said:


> Oh as for Baseball, I became a Braves Fan living here of course, but never give up on Red Sox!  When we got home to New England 2 summers ago, Kelly came home with Red Sox stuff, so now we both root for both teams.
> Was even better when the Red Sox took  the Division Title, now we just need another WS Title!
> 
> Mike




Mike...It is okay to be a Braves fan, afterall they are originally from Boston.  And don't they do their spring training at WDW?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

stitch'sbff said:


> Mike...It is okay to be a Braves fan, afterall they are originally from Boston.  And don't they do their spring training at WDW?




   Guess what folks, my DD was still signed on when I posted the previous posting about the Braves.


----------



## WICKEDWILLINGWENCH

> Was even better when the Red Sox took the Division Title, now we just need another WS Title!



THAT'S RIGHT!!!!

LET'S GO, RED SOX!~!


----------



## CoasterAddict

PirateMel said:


> Are ya really from Boston



Nope, *from* Seattle, *living* in Boston. It shows, doesn't it?  
Hey, in 2004 I watched *all* of *every* blessed game from game 4 of the AL playoffs on. --and baseball games should *not* last until 2am!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Was there ever a better time to be a Boston Sports Fan??? 
The Next Month is going to be real tough to keep up with the Sox and the Pats both Rolling along. I'm hoping the Sox sweep the 'A's because I have season Tickets to the Pats and If the sox are playing on Sunday we'll never get out of the parking lots.  
But than again it wouldn't be bad watching the game with a few thousand of my best friends


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> Was there ever a better time to be a Boston Sports Fan???
> The Next Month is going to be real tough to keep up with the Sox and the Pats both Rolling along. I'm hoping the Sox sweep the 'A's because I have season Tickets to the Pats and If the sox are playing on Sunday we'll never get out of the parking lots.
> But than again it wouldn't be bad watching the game with a few thousand of my best friends



Except your forgot on Bruins, maybe they will even report for duty this year  
Sounds like a terrible dilema, I would pick the Pats over the Sox.


----------



## MacAddict

Yeah Pats over Socks any day of the week, but don't we all remember the first Super Bowl they were in and the Bears wiped us off the field!  LOL!  It's so nice to see payback and that they now consider the Pats, THE Team to beat in football these days!

Still...GO SOX!

Mike


----------



## ahoff

[QUOTE= they now consider the Pats, THE Team to beat in football these days!



As long as they bring their video equipment!   LOL


----------



## debbiet1

unfortunately my idea of football is The Replacements... MMMMMMM Keanu Reeves.. lol ok.. i'll go get the kids ready for school now


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel - I didn't forget the Bruins. I'm really trying to tho. 

MacAddict - I'm doing my best to forget both of the 1st 2 Super Bowls, Me and my buddy actually got tickets to the super bowl in 2001 in New Orleans! What a show.


----------



## luvthemouse71

My sister and I ate at CRT last trip and I told the Fairy Godmother that I needed a prince-lol ,she was so awesome, she said she'd get right on it. So I've been keeping my eyes open. PS. All the teams steal signals-about 2 years ago, Miami did it to us(Pats) and funny, no one made a big deal of it. Sour grapes I say, and Mangini is a whiny little t**d -I also say Go Pats!!!


----------



## IloveChip

I just was looking around the site, and even though I am not a single Disney fanatic it is great to see fellow Sox Fans!! I am originally from MA and I am a die hard Sox Fan!! Not even Living in Iowa (where there is NO MLB TEAMS!!!) can stop me from loving the sox. Infact I got proposed after a Red Sox/Twins game in MN. What topped off the night was we won 3-2 in May..


----------



## PirateMel

luvthemouse71 said:


> My sister and I ate at CRT last trip and I told the Fairy Godmother that I needed a prince-lol ,she was so awesome, she said she'd get right on it. So I've been keeping my eyes open. PS. All the teams steal signals-about 2 years ago, Miami did it to us(Pats) and funny, no one made a big deal of it. Sour grapes I say, and Mangini is a whiny little t**d -I also say Go Pats!!!



You're the best!


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> unfortunately my idea of football is The Replacements... MMMMMMM Keanu Reeves.. lol ok.. i'll go get the kids ready for school now



Same here, can't say that I'm a big fan of the sport... sorry, a bit lost in the sport talk... catch you later!!!


----------



## KimAshton

If there is a single disney freak guy that is around my age 30 send him my way. LOL.


----------



## Disneyfan63

I'm a single Disney Freak but I'm 44 and off the market.  See the orange cones?

Jim


----------



## lassiem1127

I'm a disney fanatic....I try to go at least twice a year.  My wife on the other hand hates DW so now I have to make solo trips or wait until the summer for the kids to be out.


----------



## brack

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



You've never met me! (I used to live in the Durham area and my inlaws still do live in Butner). I am 55yo and am definitely a fanatic!


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> MacAddict - I'm doing my best to forget both of the 1st 2 Super Bowls, Me and my buddy actually got tickets to the super bowl in 2001 in New Orleans! What a show.



Wow, I saw superdome in 2005, before the storm, would have given anything to have tickets for the SB there.

Sox and Indians... will loose more nails for this one I am sure.


----------



## PirateMel

ChevyNat said:


> Same here, can't say that I'm a big fan of the sport... sorry, a bit lost in the sport talk... catch you later!!!



If there is one thing that I have learned in all my years of working with the opposite ses, it that (Besides Disney now) most of them are interested in three things...and one of them happens to be SPORTS.
Makes for good conversation starters and ice breakers.


----------



## ChevyNat

PirateMel said:


> If there is one thing that I have learned in all my years of working with the opposite ses, it that (Besides Disney now) most of them are interested in three things...and one of them happens to be SPORTS.
> Makes for good conversation starters and ice breakers.



Well, I know more about hockey, fishing, a little on hunting (but I don't like killing animals  ) and that's about it... ha! ha!


----------



## NH_Bubba

> Sox and Indians... will loose more nails for this one I am sure.



Not to mention a ton of sleep.


----------



## PirateMel

ChevyNat said:


> Well, I know more about hockey, fishing, a little on hunting (but I don't like killing animals  ) and that's about it... ha! ha!



Hockey rules, too bad our local boys don't measure up to our friends from the North lately


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> Not to mention a ton of sleep.



Good thing the Pats have us grounded these days  
Will Be in Disney till the 20th, and would have stayed longer if I could get tickets for the Pats/Dolphin game.  Only Miami game to sell out, go figure


----------



## brack

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



There are more of us male Disney Fanatics than you could possibly imagine!  

PS: My DW's hometown is Durham and after we were married we lived in Butner for a few years. I went to UNC and my DW worked at "DOOK".


----------



## DisneydaveCT

OK ladies forgive me as I keep the sports talk going for a few more posts, but our Red Sox are giving us hope for another World Series trophy this year.  Plus I am hoping that we will have a Boston vs. Colorado series.

Now on to more important matters....

It is 7-weeks until I return home to WDW.


----------



## ChevyNat

DisneydaveCT said:


> OK ladies forgive me as I keep the sports talk going for a few more posts, but our Red Sox are giving us hope for another World Series trophy this year.  Plus I am hoping that we will have a Boston vs. Colorado series.
> 
> Now on to more important matters....
> 
> It is 7-weeks until I return home to WDW.



Seems like it's going well with your new , wish you a lot of fun on your trip.


----------



## Disneydude123

I got the mugs,collectables,the mp3's,the video,trivia,etc..I wish to vist the parks in the next couple of weeks. I could really use a buddy to do the parks with me to enjoy the experience with someone. I have done them solo but it is more fun when you can laugh, scream and use all your senses together . I live in NJ and my days to go are open. If you are in the area or visiting soon please post a reply and if we feel comfortable we can talk on the phone then do the parks.  I am an adult male by the way. I use the term adult lightly when I happen to be strolling down Main Street USA.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> Seems like it's going well with your new , wish you a lot of fun on your trip.



Thank you Nat.  Yes, my  and me are doing well.  She knows about my posting on this board and understands that I enjoy chatting with other Dis'ers.  And she knows that I can be friends with people on this and other threads without threatening our relationship.  I am a lucky man.  So I hope that my fellow Dis'ers will allow me to continue chatting on this thread...even though I am no longer in the market for a  .


----------



## ChevyNat

Anyone here on Facebook??? Debbie, Passion, Piratemel maybe??? It's a cool site, I like it...


----------



## PirateMel

ChevyNat said:


> Anyone here on Facebook??? Debbie, Passion, Piratemel maybe??? It's a cool site, I like it...



Never heard of it, will have to check it out.
Thank you


----------



## debbiet1

Hellooooooooo Everyone!!   Sorry Nat I dont have facebook.  We've got yahoo and Msn but no facebook  lol.  
I hope everyone is keeping well.  If this weather would warm up and they wouldnt call for 4 days of rain it sure would help.
Just to make everyone smile tho.. 74 days till Christmas   *ducks out of the message real quick now*


----------



## Buzz2001

I'm another Disney fanatic!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

How was everyone's weekend?  Pretty good I imagine since the thread was very quiet.  I spent it helping my DGF  painting her living room.  But now it is time to finish my coffee and head to work this morning.


----------



## ChevyNat

It was busy here ha! my daughter had a birthday to go and went with her and stayed, it was at a swimming pool. Then my son had a chess tournement on Sunday, so drive him there, then go shopping and pick him back up again.

I'm planning a Halloween party for the kids, it's themed, Fear Factor... so gross things to do, should be a lot of fun... So I'm busy with that.


----------



## debbiet1

my weekend wasnt the best.. its a tough weekend for me as Friday was the anniversary of my moms death.  *she was 53 when she died*  I'm trying to get some stuff done around here outside but its sooo cold and blah.  Very windy too. I think i'm going to wait for a sunny day.  This weekend is my daughters birthday too so I'll be busy baking for family that are coming for cake on Saturday.  Her bday is Sunday she told us what she'd like, she's turning 15 so she wants us to take her shopping in Kanata *outside of Ottawa*  so  Sunday we're going shopping.  Hope everyone is well.  I'm getting better from the pneumonia, I just get rundown really easy but that could be from a prior condition also.  Anyways.. my coffee break if over time to do the hardwood floors.. Have a good one everyone.  OHHH btw.. just so everyone knows.. 70 days till Christmas!!!  lol


----------



## kimis

debbiet1 said:


> my weekend wasnt the best.. its a tough weekend for me as Friday was the anniversary of my moms death.  *she was 53 when she died*  I'm trying to get some stuff done around here outside but its sooo cold and blah.  Very windy too. I think i'm going to wait for a sunny day.  This weekend is my daughters birthday too so I'll be busy baking for family that are coming for cake on Saturday.  Her bday is Sunday she told us what she'd like, she's turning 15 so she wants us to take her shopping in Kanata *outside of Ottawa*  so  Sunday we're going shopping.  Hope everyone is well.  I'm getting better from the pneumonia, I just get rundown really easy but that could be from a prior condition also.  Anyways.. my coffee break if over time to do the hardwood floors.. Have a good one everyone.  OHHH btw.. just so everyone knows.. 70 days till Christmas!!!  lol


This wasn't a great weekend for me either.  Saturday marked the first anniversary of my mom passing. She died last year on Friday the 13th of October.  Believe me Friday the 13th will never be the same for us. 
 I can honestly say I know how you feel.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## debbiet1

Kimis... thank you.. I'll keep you in my prayers also.  Mom passed away 12 yrs ago October 12.  It was also the morning of their 32nd wedding anniversary.


----------



## wishspirit

Hello, i am a disney fanatic! However my DBF (of 3 years today!) has never been!!  His parents didn't like traveling and its a long old haul from the UK. I am planning to take him in 2009 (i plan way ahead!) since i have some money comming then which will make it a bit easier. However he is finding it hard to take me talking about disney and dis the whole time due to his lack of understanding. Plus i am on a major Dis high at the moment due to stuff going on in my life which makes me cling to disney more than ever!

Plus we are doing the whole long distance thing, which is making it even harder!
How can i make him understand the wonder that is disney? I have already made it know to him that taking me to disney on honeymoon is a must if he wants to get a ring on my finger *giggles*. So he knows his place.

what to do???


----------



## ChevyNat

Kimmis and Debbie... I'm sorry you guys are feeling so low! Kimmis, my heart goes out to you, and hope you feel better soon, take this time to remember her, all the good times together... I can't imagine what you are going through, my Mom is my rock and my little voice that keeps me sane sometimes... my whole family is precious to me and we are so close.
I'll keep you in my prayers!!!


----------



## debbiet1

Thanks for the thoughts n prayers Nat.  Yes it is hard.  My mom was my best friend. We worked together, Aj and I lived a 5 minute walk from their place. I drove her whereever she wanted to go. We went away on shopping trips.  She was always there.  I could talk to her about anything.  Even after working together and travelling together all day we would either sit at night or call each other before bed. Even after 12 yrs its no easier.  I would love nothing more than to pick up the phone and just say hi.


----------



## Master Mason

debbiet1 said:


> Even after 12 yrs its no easier.  I would love nothing more than to pick up the phone and just say hi.



I still talk to my mom often, she's been gone for 10 years, I have to listen a little harder, but I can still hear her answering me.  They will always be a part of you.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm a Disney fanatic, but my DH is not...so solo I go.
Funny, he's not a Pats fan, either, but I go nutz over the game!
Hate baseball, but honestly love it when the Sox are winning, and even watch an occasional game.


----------



## Muzikman7

I love going to the World I can sit and people watch for hours, I'm a ride freak also so as far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong. My favorite hotel is the Wilderness Lodge stayed there 4 times so far. My favorite time to be there is late October so I can do the Holloween festivities around Orlando and the "Not So Scary Halloween Party" and the Wine and Food festival at EPCOT. So heres one single adult male that likes to go Disney, but I'm the perpetual Peter Pan type anyway I'll never grow up (Excuse the reference).


----------



## MadamMim

I'd like to find myself a Disney park fanatic. I'm not into the merch/film side so much as the parks. I'm a native Floridian and grew up right next door, so when I think Disney I think home and fun. The current very-not-Disney BF refuses to go because he thinks it's all kids stuff and giant furry costumes and I can't seem to convince him otherwise. So I guess I'll just have to wait for somebody else to ask me that all-important question... "Wilderness Lodge or Grand Floridian?"


----------



## luke

Male Disney fanatic here!!

Went to Florida a few times as a kid, but it was my (now) fiancée who turned me back onto Disney, and since our very first trip together to Disneyland Paris, i think i've taken over from her as the main instigator of all Disney trips, even managing to persuade her that our wedding next year should be in Florida with a Disney cruise as a mini honeymoon at the end


----------



## ChevyNat

Luke, congratulations, and your plans sounds like heaven... enjoy yourself!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Back again.  Had an  interesting couple weeks so far.  Second ex-girlfriend Mary Jane died unexpectedly on October 6, 2007, two days before her 47th birthday, of a pulmonary embolism.  I was in Queens, NY that weekend and witnessed my nephew's wedding on October 7.  Beautiful ceremony, reception and bride.  I came home on Monday afternoon, the 8th of October, found out about Mary Jane by email the following day.  Attended the viewing last Sunday night; and took the next day off to attend the funeral Mass and luncheon.  Then went to Friendly's for a female (no nuts) hot fudge sundae (Forbidden Chocolate, Chocolate Chip and Cookies n Cream) to take away a little of the depression.  No matter how beautiful the service, funerals depress me.  May God have mercy on Mary Jane's soul.

Congratulations to wdw and Al.  Weddings don't depress me, as I am happy for the married couples; but they are bittersweet.  As I get older (I'm 44 and on August 4 I tore a calf muscle running across the street to beat a traffic light) I realize how difficult relationships can be.  At Sean and Kristin's wedding reception I turned to my brother Steve and told him that I will likely never experience one of my own.  He said, "You never know" and advised me to not force it, to let it happen.  I don't know if I can.  Given my history, I'd better not get too excited about a particular woman.  If I force things, I blow it; but if I let it happen, nothing happens.

That's why, when I go to my 25th-year high school reunion on November 24, 2007, I will concentrate on having a good time and assume that the cute women are all taken.  Eight days after that, I'll be on the Disney Wonder!

Jim


----------



## fccabs

Hi everyone, another male disney fanatic here. I didn't visit my first park until I was 29 when my girlfriend (now my wife) took me to Disneyland Paris to celebrate our 1st anniversary together. I wanted to go but thought I was a bit old for it. However as soon as the Eurostar pulled into the Disneyland Paris station and I saw Eeyore and Tigger waiting to greet us at the top of the escalators I was hooked and I haven't looked back since.  Since then we've made it to DLP a further 2 times and visited WDW 3 times including our honeymoon in 2005. Hoping to get back to The World in December 2008 depending on our finances, which is why im trawling the dis baords for codes already.


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> Kimmis and Debbie... I'm sorry you guys are feeling so low! Kimmis, my heart goes out to you, and hope you feel better soon, take this time to remember her, all the good times together... I can't imagine what you are going through, my Mom is my rock and my little voice that keeps me sane sometimes... my whole family is precious to me and we are so close.
> I'll keep you in my prayers!!!



Are you sure that she keeps you sane and not insane sometimes (that is a joke).  Yes indeed our parents are our rock, I can't imagine them not being there for us.


----------



## kimis

ChevyNat said:


> Kimmis and Debbie... I'm sorry you guys are feeling so low! Kimmis, my heart goes out to you, and hope you feel better soon, take this time to remember her, all the good times together... I can't imagine what you are going through, my Mom is my rock and my little voice that keeps me sane sometimes... my whole family is precious to me and we are so close.
> I'll keep you in my prayers!!!


ChevyNat--Thank you! My mom was my best friend and best teacher!  I would talk to her on the phone 2-4 times a day.  I miss her so much.  My dh and children have been supportive.  I try to do the things with my family that she did with us.  Thank goodness for memories!  Have a great day


----------



## R.S.Winters

im a male disney fanatic!
woot lol


----------



## MadamMim

R.S.Winters said:


> im a male disney fanatic!
> woot lol



Dan, where did you work on property? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## holden5

I'm a 22 year-old (recently) single complete Disney fanatic.  Ladies, hit me up  

(I wish it were that easy)


----------



## ChevyNat

holden5 said:


> I'm a 22 year-old (recently) single complete Disney fanatic.  Ladies, hit me up
> 
> (I wish it were that easy)



  , you will make a lot of friends here!


----------



## R.S.Winters

MadamMim said:


> Dan, where did you work on property? If you don't mind me asking.



ah now theres the thing u c 
i worked for disney store here in the UK lol (incidentally our DS's haven't been sold off and are still part of WDC which is cool)
I am returning to work for them when i come back from my gap yr next yr with a view to eventually go work at Disneyland resort paris. i also have my mind set on trying to work at our head office here in hammersmith too...
we'll c tho!


----------



## debbiet1

I was soooo disappointed when they stopped sending the Disney Catalogue to Canada. They said that there wasnt a distribution centre anymore.  HELLOOOOOO Make me the distribution centre. Give me the addies and the stamps i'll send them out.  Now we cant enjoy looking at the catalogues anymore     Even my lil guy enjoyed it.  Easier for him to look at them then go online


----------



## captainmattsparrow

Hi, my name is Matt. Im 19 (20 on tuesday ) and I love Disney.  Can't get enough of the big Cheese. By that I mean Mickey Mouse and anything Disney, not something cheesy lol. Ive been to Disney parks for about 15 years(basically all my life) and one of the reasons I like it so much.
I would love to hear from anyone who would love to talk about Disney.


----------



## R.S.Winters

hey matt - u said if anyone ever wants to talk about disney, well, here i am  
i use msn and yahoo, just pm me any time. i know how hard it is to find other guys who love disney unless u actually go to disney, hence i guess why this thread was made to see if any disney men exist! lol

i have several female disney mates, but no male disney mates lol

ok i'll shut up now  

D.


----------



## DisneyLover75

I'd love to find Prince Charming who loves Disney as much as me. Sigh..

I'm 32, divorced with two kids in Milwaukee, WI


----------



## ChevyNat

Hey everyone, how was your week-end... mine was great. I passed an interview on Friday for a job and I got it... very happy! Things are looking up!


----------



## Gina

I wish I had time to post here more! This semester is kicking my patootie.


*Nat* -- Congrats on the new job!! Knock 'em dead!

*Jim* -- I'm so sorry about the death of your ex-girlfriend. Hang in there.   


-gina-


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> Hey everyone, how was your week-end... mine was great. I passed an interview on Friday for a job and I got it... very happy! Things are looking up!




 Congrats on the new job.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

It was a great weekend.  My DD and I spent the weekend with my  and her two DD's.  They had a make-over party while I went golfing.  It was a very good round of golf on a beautiful Fall weekend in New England.

And then I joined the rest of Red Sox Nation in watching   our team advance to the World Series.


----------



## debbiet1

Congrats on the new job Nat.. its in Ottawa or Gatineau right??? Grin!
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie, I wish it was over there... but I'm getting there! My wish is to move there in the coming years, but if things here get sticky with my ex, I'll be moving a lot earlier.


----------



## debbiet1

well.. I did it.. lol  I extended our trip from Dec 23-31  to Dec 19-31. And wow.. with the increase in the dollar its costing me less than the original Dec 23-31.  We got really great rates from Air Canada thats the only reason we're not driving.  Ottawa-Orlando Dec 19 139.00 each plus tax.. Dec 31.. 139. each plus tax.


----------



## Passions71203

ChevyNat said:


> Anyone here on Facebook??? Debbie, Passion, Piratemel maybe??? It's a cool site, I like it...



Nope, I will have to check it out too


----------



## Passions71203

ChevyNat said:


> Hey everyone, how was your week-end... mine was great. I passed an interview on Friday for a job and I got it... very happy! Things are looking up!



Congrats on the new job!!!   Keep us posted!
I love your new pic with the dog  
I had a new pic (of my kids) in my siggy but I must of screwed something up with it...Grr....


----------



## Passions71203

captainmattsparrow said:


> Hi, my name is Matt. Im 19 (20 on tuesday ) and I love Disney.  Can't get enough of the big Cheese. By that I mean Mickey Mouse and anything Disney, not something cheesy lol. Ive been to Disney parks for about 15 years(basically all my life) and one of the reasons I like it so much.
> I would love to hear from anyone who would love to talk about Disney.




Welcome Matt!


----------



## NMPTheatre

Ah, though I have lots o' fun in my job (teaching theatre), today is a day that I'm really wanting my trip to be here!  Just the usual amount of craziness with my students (it's getting near show time for them).  Anyhow, I'm less than two months away!  Then I'll be strolling around lovin' the christmas magic that WDW gives.  Oh, and yes, a solo single male here.


----------



## Passions71203

NMPTheatre said:


> Ah, though I have lots o' fun in my job (teaching theatre), today is a day that I'm really wanting my trip to be here!  Just the usual amount of craziness with my students (it's getting near show time for them).  Anyhow, I'm less than two months away!  Then I'll be strolling around lovin' the christmas magic that WDW gives.  Oh, and yes, a solo single male here.




Welcome!!!   
I can't wait 'till Feb comes...
Enjoy your Dec trip


----------



## debbiet1

ohhhhhhh my great deal turned out to be greater than I thought!!!!  I had paid 1497 for dec 23-31.  But with the airfare I had to call and add 4 days onto that. The TA said well with the great dollar you've saved a lot. So the 12 days come out to be 1417.00 So you still get 80.00 refund.. Thats like getting 4 free nights.. WOOO HOOO.. now just to figure out what we're going to do with 4 extra days  lol


----------



## Sha

NMPTheatre said:


> Ah, though I have lots o' fun in my job (teaching theatre), today is a day that I'm really wanting my trip to be here!  Just the usual amount of craziness with my students (it's getting near show time for them).  Anyhow, I'm less than two months away!  Then I'll be strolling around lovin' the christmas magic that WDW gives.  Oh, and yes, a solo single male here.



Not yet... dont want it rushed yet! got my trip in 2 days... want to enjoy that one first!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

NMPTheatre said:


> Ah, though I have lots o' fun in my job (teaching theatre), today is a day that I'm really wanting my trip to be here!  Just the usual amount of craziness with my students (it's getting near show time for them).  Anyhow, I'm less than two months away!  Then I'll be strolling around lovin' the christmas magic that WDW gives.  Oh, and yes, a solo single male here.




As I sit here with my morning coffee  I realize that 4 weeks from today I will be having my morning coffee at OKW.  I can't wait.


----------



## Gina

DisneydaveCT said:


> As I sit here with my morning coffee  I realize that 4 weeks from today I will be having my morning coffee at OKW.  I can't wait.




Have an amazing time, Dave!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

NMPTheatre said:


> Ah, though I have lots o' fun in my job (teaching theatre), today is a day that I'm really wanting my trip to be here!  Just the usual amount of craziness with my students (it's getting near show time for them).  Anyhow, I'm less than two months away!  Then I'll be strolling around lovin' the christmas magic that WDW gives.  Oh, and yes, a solo single male here.



40 days for me!


----------



## Passions71203

UrsulasShadow said:


> 40 days for me!



Too many days for me


----------



## chefcyric23

I would like to add that I am a huge disney freak. Im 31 and Im single. And its hard to find single disney women.


----------



## NMPTheatre

Thanks!  And you too enjoy your 2008 trip.





Passions71203 said:


> Welcome!!!
> I can't wait 'till Feb comes...
> Enjoy your Dec trip


----------



## debbiet1

welcome chefcyric... you came  to the right place there are a lot of single disney women here.


----------



## rebecca06261

chefcyric23 said:


> I would like to add that I am a huge disney freak. Im 31 and Im single. And its hard to find single disney women.



   
so, do you come here often????   
Lucky you, do you know how many offers you're going to get now????


----------



## DisneyLover75

rebecca06261 said:


> so, do you come here often????
> Lucky you, do you know how many offers you're going to get now????



hahahahaha yeah, that's true! I need a disney guy!


----------



## Jazmine8

chefcyric23 said:


> I would like to add that I am a huge disney freak. Im 31 and Im single. And its hard to find single disney women.



 Welcome to the DIS   You may just find your Disney Princess on here.


----------



## thedarksyde

I am a big single disney fan, I am just turning 30.  Love going to the parks, any excuse to get me to one and I am there.


----------



## ChevyNat

Welcome to all new singles ha! ha!
I had a fun week at my new job, did not do anything to stressful... But I did organize a Halloween party for the kids at my place... it was fun, the kids loved it... it was based on Fear Factor, so some gross stuff that the kids found just wonderful... now I'm relaxing on my computer... ahhhh! what a fun day with 10 kids in the house ha! 
Have a great week-end.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I haven't been on in a while as I am dealing with some health issues but I have lurked some.  

Congrats on the new job Nat!  Sound like your Halloween Party is one my kids would have loved.  We will be doing Trunk or Treat at Jacksons school tomorrow night and then do our regular trick or treating in Halloween.  I soooo wish I was in Disney for the MNSSH.  I just watched a you tube video of the parade....I just love that song.
Well my trip will be here in no time, 3 months to go.


----------



## Figment72

:Hello all! Here another Disney Fanatic from the Netherlands (Europe). I just became the most wonderful age of 35! and spending my live single at the moment. Once you tell you're a Disney Fanatic, girls here in the Netherlands think you're still a little kid.

Maybe I can get in touch with other (female) Disney Fanatics here? 

 My next trip to Walt Disney World will be from Dec, 24th 2007 until Jan, 3th 2008


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I haven't been on in a while as I am dealing with some health issues but I have lurked some.



Welcome Back! I'm sorry to hear you were dealing with  issues.  I hope all is better.


On another note, Nat...nice pic of you and your family in your sig,


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

It's pouring rain here in New Jersey, USA.    I'm doing wash and catching up with my e-mail, so I thought I'd say hi.  I've decided to get rid of some orange cones.  While I haven't been on a _date_ in the traditional sense since December 7, 2006, I've been doing stuff regularly (like going out to dinner) with Pam, a good friend of mine from church.  Unfortunately that means that I've been gaining weight; when I took my 5'7" (1.675m) body and stepped on the scale the other day, it registered 194 lbs (about 79.5 kg), the most I've weighed in nearly eight years.  Ouch!   Pam's teaching me that "just friends" doesn't have to mean what it does in high school and college, which is "go away".  It doesn't hurt that she's an attractive blonde, the best-looking woman I've dated in over twenty years.  This includes my dateless period between August 4, 1990 and October 24, 1999, in which I wondered if I was defective because I have cerebral palsy and cannot drive.

I didn't become a Disneyfan until 2000 when, inspired by my brother who went to WDW with his wife in March, 2000, I took my first solo trip in October, and was hooked after having the kind of blast that you can't approach with dynamite.

Congratulations, Nat, on the new job!  BTW, I have an uncle that lives in Ottawa.  He runs a software company.

Welcome to the new posters to this thread.

Sorry to rant on.  Just wanted to talk.

Jim


----------



## contemp_mj

http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee188/contemp_mfj/mikeandminnie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>[/IMG]


----------



## debbiet1

Nat.. Glad you had a good week at your new job, I think you need to quit its cutting in on our talking time  lol

Dis mom.. sorry you're not feeling well I can understand how you're doing i'm going thru a couple of things too. 

Jim .. dont worry about ranting.. we're good at listening  

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom, I hope you feel better soon, it's nice to see you again.

Jim, you're not ranting at all... I sometimes go on and on about the same things ha! ha! it's good to let it out!

Debbie, I know my new job is cutting into my Dis time ha! ha! can only come and see you guys at night or on week-ends!

Hope you have a quiet Sunday, I have to go do some volunteer work at school (fundraising and counting cookie dough sales), I keep myself very busy, no time to think! ha! ha!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Nat, lately I have way to much time on my hands.  Because of my illness I have not been working.  Next week will make my 2nd full week ou plus a few days.  I do like being able to pick up the kids at regular time and not having to send them to aftercare.  I really miss being a stay at home mom.  I know this is short lived....I HOPE, considering why.

Hi Deb!!!!  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Razor Roman

Hey... 

28 year old Disney guy here from Central Jersey. Just came out on the other side of a divorce, but things are looking up for me. I put the Mickey Mouse welcome mat outside my apartment door, hung a few lithos, and put my Pirate Mickey flag outside... I think things are gonna be OK  

And yeah, I'm the real deal. I got a Jessica Rabbit tattoo


----------



## debbiet1

welcome back!!! nice seeing you again.  I thought you ran off to Disney and didnt tell us!


----------



## Razor Roman

debbiet1 said:


> welcome back!!! nice seeing you again.  I thought you ran off to Disney and didnt tell us!



just been dealing with stuff. but it seems like I've come out relatively   unscathed.


----------



## debbiet1

I'm glad to hear it    hugsssssssssss


----------



## ChevyNat

Dizmom, it's weird to go back to work full time, well I work 2 jobs.
Bus duty in the morning, so I walk to school with my kids until the bell rings and then stay until the last bus has passed 9:10am, then go to the office and work until 11:30am and go back to school for supervisor duty at noon hour until 1:15 pm and go back to work at the office until 5:00pm... yhew! what a day!!! But wait, they have activities all days of the week except on Wednesdays!!! very busy lady here, not afraid of a little work!!!
I kept at school because it makes my daughter feel safe to see me there, so I don't mind... love my kids to death... Also going to put money away for my TRIP next year.... OK, sorry, finish ranting... see Jim, I also rant ha! ha!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Time to party in *Red Sox Nation *again tonight!!!


----------



## debbiet1

You're lucky your new job allows you to keep being there for her.  Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Would you believe we had flurries yesterday.. all I can say is YUCK!!!


----------



## WDWFRV

ChevyNat said:


> Dizmom, it's weird to go back to work full time, well I work 2 jobs.
> Bus duty in the morning, so I walk to school with my kids until the bell rings and then stay until the last bus has passed 9:10am, then go to the office and work until 11:30am and go back to school for supervisor duty at noon hour until 1:15 pm and go back to work at the office until 5:00pm... yhew! what a day!!! But wait, they have activities all days of the week except on Wednesdays!!! very busy lady here, not afraid of a little work!!!
> I kept at school because it makes my daughter feel safe to see me there, so I don't mind... love my kids to death... Also going to put money away for my TRIP next year.... OK, sorry, finish ranting... see Jim, I also rant ha! ha!



You absolutely ROCK sis, I am sooooo proud of you.  We will celebrate your new job when I come down to see you in two weeks.  Have to keep that little niece of mine safe.  Guys, this is such a wonderful mother it makes my head spin.

NAT YOU ROCK AS A MOM!!!!! I love you so much


----------



## luvthemouse71

DisneydaveCT said:


> Time to party in *Red Sox Nation *again tonight!!!



YEAH!!!    I thought I was gonna have a heart attack that last inning! I was a little disappointed that Pappillbon(sp) didn't do his dance again, but I hear that he'll do it at the parade Tuesday. 

Pats are looking awesome too...although I figured that some sore losers were going to complain about the Pats racking up points in the game Sunday. Not the Pats' fault that Washington seemed to forget that they were playing a football game that day. Oh well. the Pats seem to thrive on being trash talked so keep it coming Pats haters..


----------



## NH_Bubba

I was away on Business last week in KC and it looks Like everyone is giving up on this post. 

We can't do that where will I ever find my  
Even though I'm beginning to think that'll never happen: 44 Single never married Disney Fanatic, Pats Fanatic(I Have season Tickets and plan my vacations around thier schedule), Motorcycle Fanatic (I have 3 Bikes) and workaholic. 
Wow maybe I do need help 

But seriously let not let this fade away it's been such fun to follow.


----------



## debbiet1

I"m still reading. Its been a busy week here as I was baking for the past few days for our Church Christmas Craft and bake sale. 24 cheesecakes later  I'm done. Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!


----------



## Gina

I'm still here too.    And I agree -- this thread has been too great to let die!

Happy weekend, everyone!   

-gina-


----------



## R.S.Winters

im still here, tho i very rarely check in here anyway lol
D.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Though I rarely post, I lurk here often.

Jim


----------



## DisneydaveCT

It has been a very busy week at work.  Some of my work days have been up to 15 hours long.   

Tomorrow will truly be a day of rest while I watch the television coverage of the professional golf tourney at WDW this weekend.   

19 days from today I will be golfing at WDW.


----------



## tawasdave

DisneydaveCT said:


> 19 days from today I will be golfing at WDW.



Hit em straight and stay out of the Mickey bunker!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

tawasdave said:


> Hit em straight and stay out of the Mickey bunker!!!



Thanks...although the Mickey bunker is one sandtrap I don't mind visiting.


----------



## Johnfish

I am still out here also.

John


----------



## ChevyNat

I've been busy also, but do pop to see who was on... I've been celebrating Halloween for 2 weeks now... I'm glad it's over!!!
Last week-end I made this big party at home for the kids... then they passed Halloween this week-end, our town always puts the halloween passing on a week-end... so I thought it was going to be last week-end but ended up this one... so 2 weeks of Halloween


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

I'm not here.    Ok, maybe I am.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I'm here, just lurking lately.


----------



## tawasdave

I used to be here....


----------



## debbiet1

Hey Nat..... Trick or Treat!  lol


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Goofy4Disney! said:


> I'm not here.    Ok, maybe I am.





tawasdave said:


> I used to be here....




OK, the truth is out....I am the Dis'er formally known as "being here."


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> I was away on Business last week in KC and it looks Like everyone is giving up on this post.
> 
> We can't do that where will I ever find my
> Even though I'm beginning to think that'll never happen: 44 Single never married Disney Fanatic, Pats Fanatic(I Have season Tickets and plan my vacations around thier schedule), Motorcycle Fanatic (I have 3 Bikes) and workaholic.
> Wow maybe I do need help
> 
> But seriously let not let this fade away it's been such fun to follow.



Glas someone who like sports is still here.  GO PATS 9-0!
Happy November to all!


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> Glas someone who like sports is still here.  GO PATS 9-0!
> Happy November to all!



PirateMel isn't it great to be a NE Fan.
The RED SOX took care of Business for us  Shilling resigned!
The PATS are on a major roll Even if it was a close game. (I hate the by-week but the guys need a break)
Now the Celts and yes even the bruins are off to a good start. 

I was looking at a WDW trip in Dec. but with 3 home games in a row there's no way I can take off now. 
Maybe I can stop there on the way back from Arizona!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> PirateMel isn't it great to be a NE Fan.
> The RED SOX took care of Business for us  Shilling resigned!
> The PATS are on a major roll Even if it was a close game. (I hate the by-week but the guys need a break)
> Now the Celts and yes even the bruins are off to a good start.
> 
> I was looking at a WDW trip in Dec. but with 3 home games in a row there's no way I can take off now.
> Maybe I can stop there on the way back from Arizona!!!!



Yes it is great to be from NE right now, only thing that could be better here is if DW was in MA  
I am planning a trip for a long weekend in Dec and have found a Boston based resturant chain in Celebration to go see 'my boys' play so I won't miss anything.
Hope they have satellite TV in Arizona


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

NH_Bubba said:


> PirateMel isn't it great to be a NE Fan.
> The RED SOX took care of Business for us  Shilling resigned!
> The PATS are on a major roll Even if it was a close game. (I hate the by-week but the guys need a break)
> Now the Celts and yes even the bruins are off to a good start.
> 
> I was looking at a WDW trip in Dec. but with 3 home games in a row there's no way I can take off now.
> Maybe I can stop there on the way back from Arizona!!!!



It's about time it was a close game huh? I was sort of getting bored with the constant blow-outs.    

Now if I could just quit mourning that baseball is over   March sure is far away.


----------



## PirateMel

Goofy4Disney! said:


> It's about time it was a close game huh? I was sort of getting bored with the constant blow-outs.
> 
> Now if I could just quit mourning that baseball is over   March sure is far away.



My nails think otherwise, but yes nice to see a challenge for the PATS for a change.  Glad we won  
I had the same conversation at work yesterday about the lack of quality TV, but thank god the Bruins are palying good so far this year, or I might have to go and watch Basketball


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

In Philadelphia/southern New Jersey I may have to give up watching sports.

Jim


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Philadelphia/southern New Jersey I may have to give up watching sports.
> 
> Jim



Poor Jim!


----------



## mill4023

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



I'm a 36 yr old Disney addict and yep, I'm a male.  I just started a new job a few months ago and the guy I share an office with now(we're both software developers) is also a big Disney fan.  He proposed to his wife at Epcot after Illuminations.

I'm actually a much bigger Disney fan than DW and probably even a bigger fan than our 4 kids.


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

NH_Bubba said:


> I was away on Business last week in KC and it looks Like everyone is giving up on this post.
> 
> We can't do that where will I ever find my
> Even though I'm beginning to think that'll never happen: 44 Single never married Disney Fanatic, Pats Fanatic(I Have season Tickets and plan my vacations around thier schedule), Motorcycle Fanatic (I have 3 Bikes) and workaholic.
> Wow maybe I do need help
> 
> But seriously let not let this fade away it's been such fun to follow.



I used to post a tiny bit here but I got busy for awhile. I hope you find your Disney Princess. And she might just be around the corner like Dave's was. When the timing is right, it will happen.


----------



## 7165red

yes my family dr. was df even work in a local disney store. He IS ALSO a great collector.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Some of you may have seen this posted on the other thread, but I hope you will allow me to share the news here as well.

It has been 5 years since my beloved Corky passed away.  Yesterday, I brought a new dog into my family.  Like Corky, he is a papillon.  We have not named him yet.  My DD thinks we should name him after a Disney character, so we are still considering some names.  Here are a couple of pics that I took after we got home with him yesterday.


----------



## goofyjoe

I am a huge Disney fan.  Last year my wife and I attended the Parks 35 times.  Did I tell you I was 60?  One of the primary reasons we retired to Florida 3 years ago was to be close to the mouse.  We just left FW last week after a 4 day visit and will be returning to the Fort on December 1st for 6 days. I love Disney!


----------



## LucasMK

Hello everyone,
My name is Lucas and I am new to this board - this is my first post. Yes, single male Disney Parks fanatics do exist in fact. I hope to meet a lot of Disney fans here and share experiences of our Disney trips.
Lucas


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DisneydaveCT said:


> Some of you may have seen this posted on the other thread, but I hope you will allow me to share the news here as well.
> 
> It has been 5 years since my beloved Corky passed away.  Yesterday, I brought a new dog into my family.  Like Corky, he is a papillon.  We have not named him yet.  My DD thinks we should name him after a Disney character, so we are still considering some names.  Here are a couple of pics that I took after we got home with him yesterday.




UPDATE:  We have named our new family member.  His name is Meeko, which is the name of the racoon in Pocahontas.


----------



## Gina

LucasMK said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Lucas and I am new to this board - this is my first post. Yes, single male Disney Parks fanatics do exist in fact. I hope to meet a lot of Disney fans here and share experiences of our Disney trips.
> Lucas




Welcome, Lucas! Hope you enjoy the DIS boards as much as we all do!  


And Dave -- the new dog is adorable!! Meeko is a great name -- he looks like a Meeko.  

-gina-


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hey Everyone,

Dave, great picture of Meeko.  Real cute pup.

Gina, I never told you about my trip to Austin, TX in late August, 2007.  IRS sent me as part of a team of four men and two women to its center at 1800 Directors Blvd in South Austin, from August 20-31, 2007.  I had to change planes (American Airlines all the way) in Dallas; there are no direct flights into Austin from outside Texas.  We compared the 2006 tax forms and schedules with the 2007 drafts of those forms and schedules, and recommended changes to the worksheets contained in a program we customer service representatives use in our jobs.  I've never met a Texan I didn't like.  I've found even the ones with whom I've spoken on the phone to be warm and friendly.  I and my team got along well.  The man and woman who led the project, are both from the Austin area (I think she's from Bastrop).  The rest of the team consisted of a man from Seattle, WA; a woman from Salem, NH who works in the Andover center; and a man from Normal, IL (hey, Al and wdw!) who works in the Saint Louis office.  But our time there in the Texas heat (93-97°F/34-36°C during the day and 71-78°F/21.5-25.5°C at night) wasn't all work and no play.  

We stayed at the Spring Hill Suites by Marriott on IH-35, one to each suite.  This is a very nice hotel (it should be, with a rack rate of $179.00/night; but as Federal employees on official business, we paid only $85.00/night; and we each filled out a Texas lodging tax exemption form, so we didn't have to pay the 9% Austin tax or the 6% Texas tax).  The Spring Hill Suites offers a free continental breakfast each morning, so we went out for lunch and dinner each day.  I'm a big eater (just ask anyone with whom I've shared a meal), and Jeff (the Illinoisan) tagged me with an unofficial nickname, Eating Machine.  Some of the places at which we ate included Hills Cafe, Steak n Shake, Sonic, The Oasis overlooking Lake Travis, Texas Roadhouse, Whataburger, Cracker Barrel, and KFC.  We also went to a couple Mexican restaurants and to two barbecue joints.

We shopped at the Tangier Outlets in San Marcos, where I went into a Christian bookstore and bought a mens devotional; and into the Disney Store Outlet and bought a Pirates of the Caribbean 3: At World's End (a movie I have yet to see) t-shirt for $4.99 plus .41 tax for a total of $5.40 (a sales tax rate of 8.25%, which I think is high because Texas has to make up for its not having an income tax requirement).  We also went to Allen's Boot City in Austin for cowboy hats.  On Monday, August 27, we went to Round Rock to see, at the Dell Diamond, a Pacific Coast League game between the Albuquerque Isotopes (I don't think there's any other team named the Isotopes in any sport) and Nolan and Mike Ryan's Round Rock Express.  Albuquerque was fourteen games ahead of Round Rock in the league standings, but one of the best games I ever saw was scoreless for 9 1/2 innings before Round Rock's Tim Raines, Jr homered in the bottom of the tenth to win it.  More later, gotta go.

Jim.


----------



## Rivercat

Hello! I'm relatively new to the Dis though my mom's been posting here for a while about VMK. In fact, she met her fiancee playing the game! 

I also work in the videogame industry, and there are tons of men who are Disney fans, especially of the parks. I'm not sure how you'd meet them outside of work, however, since they mostly live at their desks and can be really shy


----------



## Gina

*Jim* ~ Sounds like you had a great time here in our great state!   

*Rivercat* ~ A guy who is a Disney fanatic *and* a gamer would be pure perfect to me.     I know I don't fit the mold demographically, but I'm a bigtime gamer girl.    Now if I could just find at least the Disney nut part here in Texas, I'd be happy!  


-gina-


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Gina said:


> And Dave -- the new dog is adorable!! Meeko is a great name -- he looks like a Meeko.
> 
> -gina-



Thank you Gina.  I hope all is well with you and your son.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

We are now one week till we head home to OKW for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rivercat

> A guy who is a Disney fanatic *and* a gamer would be pure perfect to me.  I know I don't fit the mold demographically, but I'm a bigtime gamer girl.  Now if I could just find at least the Disney nut part here in Texas, I'd be happy!



Hi Gina! Check out PotC Online if you haven't already. There might even be guilds with local guys...


----------



## Chedstro

OK, I am now officially outing myself as Rivercat's Mom.  I have only posted on Dis in the VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom) board, so I am new to you all.

She is right. My fiancee Bob and I met when we were beta testers on the Disney game VMK.  We soon, despite the limited vocabulary discovered that we were both "of an age."  Also we were both Disney geeks, Star Wars geeks and computer geeks.

After about a year and a half of getting to know eachother online, we decided on a real live meet.  Not easy since I lived in California (Yay DLR) and he lives across I-4 fron WDW.  We had a nice long vacation together - he came to Ca, we did DLR for 3 days and met a lot of our game friends, then I flew back with him to WDW for another week.  Where we also had meets with local game friends

Well, we just hit it off right away.  And I moved to WDW last June.  We have a great apartment 20 minutes away from the Parks.  The wedding is in Feb.

Believe in the Magic!  If you want to meet online gamers who love Disney, POTC online is great.  Or VMK if you can stand the dictionary.  

I am "Coriander" in both VMK and POTC online if you run into me say hi please! We have a great group of friends.  And we love to meet others from out of town or local at the parks.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Chedstro said:


> OK, I am now officially outing myself as Rivercat's Mom.  I have only posted on Dis in the VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom) board, so I am new to you all.
> 
> She is right. My fiancee Bob and I met when we were beta testers on the Disney game VMK.  We soon, despite the limited vocabulary discovered that we were both "of an age."  Also we were both Disney geeks, Star Wars geeks and computer geeks.
> 
> After about a year and a half of getting to know eachother online, we decided on a real live meet.  Not easy since I lived in California (Yay DLR) and he lives across I-4 fron WDW.  We had a nice long vacation together - he came to Ca, we did DLR for 3 days and met a lot of our game friends, then I flew back with him to WDW for another week.  Where we also had meets with local game friends
> 
> Well, we just hit it off right away.  And I moved to WDW last June.  We have a great apartment 20 minutes away from the Parks.  The wedding is in Feb.
> 
> Believe in the Magic!  If you want to meet online gamers who love Disney, POTC online is great.  Or VMK if you can stand the dictionary.
> 
> I am "Coriander" in both VMK and POTC online if you run into me say hi please! We have a great group of friends.  And we love to meet others from out of town or local at the parks.




Great introduction.  Best of luck with your wedding next Feb.  And  to this thread.


----------



## debbiet1

what a wonderful story.  Have a Magical Wedding in Feb. Congrats!!


----------



## Gina

That is so awesome, Cindy... congrats!!! And thanks for giving some of us hope.  

My son and I played VMK for a while, but coming from our EverQuest background it was really boring to us. I haven't tried PotC online yet, but I might have to.


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

Thought I would let you know I was still alive. Havent checked in on this thread for a while. Busy with work and striper fishing on the chesapeake bay. The count down has begun! I have less than 30 days till I am home again. Lots to do between now and then especially all the Christmas shopping.

I am still looking for that Disney princess. I guess I just havent gotten the hang of dating again.

Hope everyone else is well.

John


----------



## Jazmine8

*Chedstro*, that really is a nice story. Unfortunaelty I'm still looking  for my Disney Prince or Pirate


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hello Chedstro!

Great story.  But, like Jazmine I have yet to find a Disney Princess.


----------



## Chedstro

Thanks all for the nice thoughts and greetings!  I may hang out here as well as the VMK section


----------



## ChevyNat

Chedstro, what a wonderful story... I guess there is still hope!!! ha! But I'm not ready to meet someone on the romantic side...  but always looking for friends!  But then again we never know!!!

Dave, what a cute dog... and Meeko is a wonderful name for him!

John, don't give up, she is out there!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ChevyNat said:


> Dave, what a cute dog... and Meeko is a wonderful name for him!




Thank you Nat.  What is the name of your dog?

Remember, you are making friends here on the Disboards


----------



## debbiet1

sigh guess i'll cancel all the appts I had set up for Nat for xmas time with all the available guys in the area.. *GRIN*


----------



## Jazmine8

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hello Chedstro!
> 
> Great story.  But, like Jazmine I have yet to find a Disney Princess.



She's out there and I hope you meet her soon.  Maybe santa will bring a very special gift this year.


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> sigh guess i'll cancel all the appts I had set up for Nat for xmas time with all the available guys in the area.. *GRIN*



Now, now... don't do that just yet!!! ha! ha!  

Dave, my dog's name is Pharaoh.... I love anything Egyptian and African.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Time to hit the road for my trip home to WDW.  I hope everyone here has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## debbiet1

I just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all our American Friends here!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

debbiet1 said:


> I just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all our American Friends here!



It was a great one!

I made an apple pie from scratch and it was good!   It's a miracle!


----------



## Disney1976

Well, I know I'm very late to this discussion (I think my post is on the 74th page!) but I'm a male Disney fanatic. I live just outside Orlando, and used to live in Orlando for several years before the crime got really bad. My house is full of Disney stuff, including several collectible pieces, I wear a Mickey Mouse watch, and I even named my most recent puppy Pluto (he was a lot more yellow colored when he was younger, he's since gotten more fawn colored, lol).  Oh, and of course, I'm an annual passholder.  Most recently, that was because I ran an ebay store selling Disney theme park merchandise and collectibles, so I could get a discount on stuff and sell it slightly cheaper to customers, but I especially LOVE going to the theme parks and having a good time.  People tell me they get tired of going, and I just don't understand that! Every time I go is magical and different.  If I was to ever get married again (doubtful, I'm divorced, and soooooooo over that) I'd love to do a Disney wedding.

In any case, if you're a solo traveler coming down to WDW and want some company, I'm usually around! 

Happy Thanksgiving and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ChevyNat

Disney1976, Welcome to the board!!! You are sooo lucky to live so close to my dream place  ...

Dave, have a great time in Disney... post your trip report a.s.a.p.... have fun!


----------



## debbiet1

WOO HOOO  we're into the 20's days till we're at disney.  Nat.. While you're shoveling snow for xmas  I'll think of you as I sit by the pool with a glass of wine  lol


----------



## ChevyNat

Debbie.... you are killing me!!! You're so lucky, but I still wish you a Merry Xmas under the palm trees, have fun!


----------



## debbiet1

I promise to think of you enjoying a Canadian Christmas while i'm enjoying at Florida one.. even if its 50's lol beats the -16C it is here tonight


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Just wanted to wish everyone here a "Happy Holidays"


----------



## debbiet1

DH surprised me this weekend with an early Christmas Present.  He bought me a Kodak Digital Camera     Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## ChevyNat

What a wonderful surprise!!! Now you can take tons of pictures and show it all to us... take one of the Castle in all it's Christmas glory...
Yes, I'll be spending Christmas in Gatineau this year, but I would love to really spend Christmas in a hot place for a change... last year we were at Disney for Dec 31st... but still had to run here and there to the in-laws for Xmas... I just want to, at least once, skip it and play in the sand with the kids...


----------



## WDWFRV

Maybe it will happen very soon Nat because I have to go and see Dave's family pretty soon for Xmas, he never spent Xmas with his family sooooooo........


----------



## debbiet1

doing the 19 days happy dance!!


----------



## ChevyNat

Hey Sis... surely not next year... so soon after the Halloween trip ha! ha!

Debbie, I'm dancing with you   
I'M doing the 10 month dance ha! ha!


----------



## debbiet1

Wish I could take you guys with me


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Joins in the dance as I just got my trip pack in the mail


----------



## ChevyNat

Ok, Dancing here... ha! ha! Debbie you're so sweet... have fun on your Disney trip.

I'm so pooped today, only had a 1 day week-end, since today, as part of my job, I gave a group session on computers to seniors,well I was the assistant, but still took a lot of patience and repeating... Now my normal week is starting tomorrow... can't wait for the week-end ha! ha!

Have a good week everyone!!


----------



## Jazmine8

Quiet in here this week. We got first snow of the season 3in. Anybody else?


----------



## Johnfish

We had just enough snow here yesterday to really get me in the holiday spirit! Its all gone now but it was pretty while it lasted.  

Only 8 days and I am home again!!! WOO HOO.

John


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

We got a couple dustings so far.


----------



## zeroed

I don't consider myself a fanatic but I really enjoy WDW and find it very therapeutic for my job stress. 
To me the phrase "male fanatic" conjures up an image of some creep walking around solo taking pictures of kids. Maybe it's just because I had to run a weirdo away from my family at Epcot last month.

Reading this board is making me love WDW even more.


----------



## ChevyNat

zeroed, welcome...  and yes Disney is my Happy place too... all my worries and stress just melts aways...


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Walked by the Disney store yesterday in NYC. I really cant wait for my trip.. Got so homesick .


----------



## RllngRckBrw

I am 26 and love DW. In fact I kinda drive my wife nuts with it. SHe convinced me kicking and screaming to take our son there 3 years ago. I finally gave in and figured I would enjoy watching and experiencing it all with him, but I got there and realized I loved it to. Now I am am fanatic. She laughs at me when I watch the promo DVD over and over, and at how much time I spend on this board. I thinks she wonders if she created a monster. I fear the year we plan our trip and she says to me she does not want to go to Disney. Hopefully I can at least talk her into a Disney Cruise.


----------



## DisneyDadNY

Yes - we exist....  Some of us are even single and looking for their Disney Princess.


----------



## Sha

Havent posted over here in awhile, but wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year (from WDW)!!!!


----------



## catbertdave99

DisneyDadNY said:


> Yes - we exist....  Some of us are even single and looking for their Disney Princess.



I'm one too... Merry Christmas!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Just a quick note to wish a Belated Merry Christmas to all my friends here on the Disboards.

December has been a very busy month at work, plus I have been moving around the corner to a new home.


----------



## Sha

Happy Boxing day to our Canadian and UK friends....


----------



## Michele

Yes, my DH is one, he doesn't post though.  I do all the posting, but he is always making sure I have checked the DIS while planning the trips.


----------



## debbiet1

I Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.  We just got back from Disney.. what a great time.  We've been gone since Dec 19th came home Dec 31.  The weather was beautiful.. Couldnt ask for anything better, Christmas day was 85 we spent it in the pool.  Dec 29 was 89.  Hope everyone Has a happy and healthy new year.


----------



## Disneyfan63

I want to wish everyone here a Happy New Year and a great 2008.


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> I Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.  We just got back from Disney.. what a great time.  We've been gone since Dec 19th came home Dec 31.  The weather was beautiful.. Couldnt ask for anything better, Christmas day was 85 we spent it in the pool.  Dec 29 was 89.  Hope everyone Has a happy and healthy new year.



Hello... Welcome back in the snow ha! ha! I spent Xmas at my sister's in gatineau, I'm going back home tomorrow...

Also want to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR...


----------



## ChevyNat

debbiet1 said:


> I Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.  We just got back from Disney.. what a great time.  We've been gone since Dec 19th came home Dec 31.  The weather was beautiful.. Couldnt ask for anything better, Christmas day was 85 we spent it in the pool.  Dec 29 was 89.  Hope everyone Has a happy and healthy new year.



Hello... Welcome back in the snow ha! ha! I spent Xmas at my sister's in gatineau, I'm going back home tomorrow...

Also want to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR...


----------



## smidgy

hubby Nebo is a CRAZY disney nut!!! if he is not planning a trip he is doing a report on the last trip.  due to losses of jobs this year, we went 4X!  may and sept trips were planned.  whe the co. he was at for 27 years went under, we did what most sane people would do. pack up and take an extra trip! 
  then we went to see the decor. in dec. since we have the time now, and won't get vacation time for a long time when we find jobs.
 now, he is so sad... no trip planned 
  I keep telling him, someday we will live there  all he wants to do is work for the mouse!


----------



## Shir Kahn

I'm a 33 year old male and I'm absolutely a fanatic!  My wife loves Disney too, but when I start talking about us moving to Florida, she rolls her eyes!


----------



## ChevyNat

Hello everyone, it's been a while since I poke my nose on this thread... just wanted to let you know that I'm going to Disney in May... YAAAAAA! I'm so happy! So I'm now in the planning process, I love planning ha! So I'm in the pre-trip planning thread most of the time... see you there!
Nat


----------



## Sha

ChevyNat said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a while since I poke my nose on this thread... just wanted to let you know that I'm going to Disney in May... YAAAAAA! I'm so happy! So I'm now in the planning process, I love planning ha! So I'm in the pre-trip planning thread most of the time... see you there!
> Nat



When in May Nat??? there is a bunch going from the other singles thread 16-19th


----------



## I'mNoPrince

Hey all

I was cruising some other boards that I normally don't head down that much.

Yes there are plenty of Male Disney fanatics as you have all noticed on this thread.


I'm into my 40s and ,have been married for 15 years with 1 DD14 thats the reason we both live. I introduced DW to Disney and have sorta converted her she tolerates it as DD and myself just love it.

We also have a thread on the CB going for the Disney Dad's Club   that sort of goes along hand and hand with this thread so stop on over if you would like . Ladies are of course welcomed as well as though we are all like a bunch of Kids we are still gentlemen as well and always hold the door open.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1635716

As for you Single ladies and men keep hope . 

Heaven forbid anything ever happens but one of my requirements would be that they enjoy going to Disney if anything happened to put me out there looking.


----------



## ChevyNat

Sha said:


> When in May Nat??? there is a bunch going from the other singles thread 16-19th



May 4th - May 12... just before you guys!!!
I'll be staying at OKW and celebrating my DS 12th Birthday there on the 10th


Nat


----------



## Sha

ChevyNat said:


> May 4th - May 12... just before you guys!!!
> I'll be staying at OKW and celebrating my DS 12th Birthday there on the 10th
> 
> 
> Nat



We were originally going that weekend, and then some of the mom's realized it was Mother's Day weekend, and CAN NOT be away from their children (VERY understandable) so we moved it back a week.


----------



## DevilDuckie

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



I know 3, all in their 30s. They are a single teacher, a single techie and a married (but even a bigger nut than his wife) non-profit worker. At least two are sports fans, so have no fear! The two loves can co-exist!


----------



## Disney1976

DevilDuckie said:


> I know 3, all in their 30s. They are a single teacher, a single techie and a married (but even a bigger nut than his wife) non-profit worker. At least two are sports fans, so have no fear! The two loves can co-exist!



Another male fanatic in their 30's here, except I'm a single lawyer. Wonder if it has something to do with being in our 30's? Everyone says I'm a Disney fanatic, and I think I am too, so I must be one!


----------



## goofydadof3

Disney Dad Here, 34, going with my 3 children in March. Planned thee princess meals for my 2 dd and a couple others for my ds Huge disney fan and sports fan.  We exsist just have to be patient.


----------



## MonkeyPants

we exist...probably way out numbered by the female fantatics, but rest assured there are some of us out there


----------



## Sha

Thanks for that post over on the DisDads thread ImNoPrince... glad I sent that message  just to show there are some that are without a princess


----------



## mirthmaiden

I'm not a fanatic at all, but it would be nice to meet a guy who at least enjoys going to WDW every now and then.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Space Command said:


> I am a huge Dis fan. 28 years old and I have been to the world over 20 times. I always date the girls that can't stand going ...



I'm 24 and always date the guys that I need to literally DRAG there.. It's no fun!


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

I'd just like to say that if there are any Princes still left out there then your princess is patiently awaiting you ... 

All you have to do is PM me


----------



## Starkiss

Disney Princess still waiting for her prince too!  I guess all things worth getting aren't so easy to find and are usually worth waiting for.  Til then,  I'll just keep focused on loving my 3.5 year old "prince in training, " and planning trips for us.  Moms with any little princesses....BEWARE!  He already holds doors, and has mastered being a flirt!


----------



## imtheonlyone

Yes, there are disney oriented guys.  Even in the midst of another snow storm over Eastern Ontario, i'm counting down the minutes.  There is nothing like some real quality time with my son and daughter inside the disney bubble, where fun rules the day, and one can enjoy life at the pace of your choosing. The smiles on their faces is worth every penny spent.


----------



## Starkiss

Isn't that the truth!  Being away from all the distractions of everyday life, to truly enjoy our children's smiles, laughter, and new experiences.  There is absolutely no way to put a price tag on that.  Life is so much more beautiful the second go 'round in their eyes.

But, I have to admit, seeing others wearing the bride and groom mickey ears tends to turn me a little green!

 "Some day my prince will come..."  If you see him on his way, TELL HIM TO HURRY IT UP!  

*********PIXIE DUST TO ALL THE OTHER PRINCESSES IN WAITING IN 2008*********


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Starkiss said:


> Isn't that the truth!  Being away from all the distractions of everyday life, to truly enjoy our children's smiles, laughter, and new experiences.  There is absolutely no way to put a price tag on that.  Life is so much more beautiful the second go 'round in their eyes.
> 
> But, I have to admit, seeing others wearing the bride and groom mickey ears tends to turn me a little green!
> 
> "Some day my prince will come..."  If you see him on his way, TELL HIM TO HURRY IT UP!
> 
> *********PIXIE DUST TO ALL THE OTHER PRINCESSES IN WAITING IN 2008*********





I second that! If you see mine please tell him I'll be at Saratoga Springs next week and we can have our first date anywhere in WDW that he chooses!


----------



## BigANT 61

well i just got back from disney and i didnt find my princess while i was there.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

BigANT 61 said:


> well i just got back from disney and i didnt find my princess while i was there.



Perhaps you missed her by one week


----------



## BigANT 61

its possible and im ready to go back.


----------



## Master Mason

Starkiss said:


> But, I have to admit, seeing others wearing the bride and groom mickey ears tends to turn me a little green!



So then the next time you go, just get yourself a set of bride ears.... no reason to be green   Well unless your kermit I guess.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

BigANT 61 said:


> its possible and im ready to go back.



Then maybe you need to PM me and we need to discuss a meeting place hehe


----------



## Starkiss

Hmmm, people might begin to wonder about me if I'm wearing bride ears all by my lonesome.  Maybe I can find someone to wear the groom set and we can go see Muppet Vision 3D!  

Hmm....now my gears are turning....maybe we could initially meet at the wedding pavillion!!!  I could be the one in white...let me know if there are any takers on the offer~!!


"Its not easy....bein' green."


----------



## Master Mason

Starkiss said:


> Hmmm, people might begin to wonder about me if I'm wearing bride ears all by my lonesome.


It's a big place, no one would know 


Starkiss said:


> Hmm....now my gears are turning....maybe we could initially meet at the wedding pavillion!!!  I could be the one in white...let me know if there are any takers on the offer~!!



That seams a little extream just to get a set of ears.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Master Mason said:


> It's a big place, no one would know
> 
> 
> That seams a little extream just to get a set of ears.



Master Mason, your son is around my age and very cute..any chance he is a single prince?


----------



## Starkiss

Aw, come on...don't burst my bubble....you really think that might be extreme???


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Starkiss said:


> Aw, come on...don't burst my bubble....you really think that might be extreme???




I don't think so.. it's all about the "grand" gestures


----------



## Master Mason

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Master Mason, your son is around my age and very cute..any chance he is a single prince?



Nope, he got engaged just before christmas, and the younger one is still a bit young for that.


----------



## Master Mason

Starkiss said:


> Aw, come on...don't burst my bubble....you really think that might be extreme???



Yes, but If you want to come out to DL, I'll wear my top hat ears and walk around with you.

My last trip I wore a set of Mickey Santa ears while I was there, I think that my son's future inlaws thought I was a little bit off my rocker.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Master Mason said:


> Nope, he got engaged just before christmas, and the younger one is still a bit young for that.



See that?? All the good ones truly are taken! It seems our options are limited


----------



## Sha

XxStaceFacexX said:


> See that?? All the good ones truly are taken! It seems our options are limited



I dont think that is true... we just arent meeting in the right places yet... just havent crossed paths yet.... but we will


----------



## Master Mason

XxStaceFacexX said:


> See that?? All the good ones truly are taken! It seems our options are limited



He us older guys are nice... and we are already house broken


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I dont think that is true... we just arent meeting in the right places yet... just havent crossed paths yet.... but we will


yea what she said


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> He us older guys are nice... and we are already house broken



LMAO!!!!!!!

well... I will agree *you* are nice... there are a few others that are in question that I have known... I want to see you wear your top hat mouse ears either at DL or WDW sometime

can I wear them for a bit??? LOL


----------



## mirthmaiden

So are there any male disney fanatics in their 40's who live near Virginia?  Everybody I've seen here is far, far away.


----------



## Johnfish

mirthmaiden said:


> So are there any male disney fanatics in their 40's who live near Virginia?  Everybody I've seen here is far, far away.



I am right here in the Richmond area. 48 years old and I love Disney! Feel free to PM me.

John


----------



## Starkiss

Master Mason said:


> Yes, but If you want to come out to DL, I'll wear my top hat ears and walk around with you.
> 
> My last trip I wore a set of Mickey Santa ears while I was there, I think that my son's future inlaws thought I was a little bit off my rocker.




Awww, aren't you sweet!  And housebroken...I'm impressed!  But a 6 hour flight to just get to DL?  I'll have to babystep my way toward that one....especially considering being cooped up in one place with a 3.5 year old, busy DS.  After just my flight, I'd need a vacation from vacation! 

Those future inlaws don't sound like much fun....I dunno, but maybe he better look for someone with a little bit more DISNEY in their family gene pool!  JK....I wish him all the happiness that happily ever after can bring.


----------



## Starkiss

XxStaceFacexX said:


> See that?? All the good ones truly are taken! It seems our options are limited




Nah, limited options = higher expectations.  That's a win-win if you ask me.  In the meantime, let's have fun meeting potentials in WDW!!  I think even the worst date imaginable in WDW would be fun...after all, its WDW!!!

Anyone planning a trip to WDW in late Sept or Oct?  My sis, DS, and I will be going then for sure....not sure whether I can wait that long.  Would LOVE to meet up with some other DIS'ers. (I can't help it...I LOVE that banana guy)


----------



## ttester9612

mirthmaiden said:


> So are there any male disney fanatics in their 40's who live near Virginia?  Everybody I've seen here is far, far away.



For me I've been hoping for the those that are in their 50's but I would settle for late 40's (some where between 47 - 49). They don't even need to be in the MD/VA/DC area, if the right one comes along I might be willing to move.


----------



## Master Mason

Starkiss said:


> Awww, aren't you sweet!  And housebroken...I'm impressed!  But a 6 hour flight to just get to DL?  I'll have to babystep my way toward that one....especially considering being cooped up in one place with a 3.5 year old, busy DS.  After just my flight, I'd need a vacation from vacation!


  Aww   live on the edge.  And it was Walt's park, and has some of the originals which are way better than the copies at WDW


----------



## mirthmaiden

ttester9612 said:


> For me I've been hoping for the those that are in their 50's but I would settle for late 40's (some where between 47 - 49). They don't even need to be in the MD/VA/DC area, if the right one comes along I might be willing to move.


 
When I met my late husband on Yahoo, we lived 750 miles apart. I moved to Virginia from Michigan to marry him. So, yes I understand how that is.


----------



## ttester9612

For the newbies,  we chat at 9pm (EST) every night on DisMate.  Before you log in, on the left of the page there is the link for Chat, click more.  It's free and you can create any username you want.


----------



## shellynn24

I am really enjoying this thread!  I had no hope that I might someday find a man that would love to go to Disney World as much as I do.  I'm glad that there are some out there!  Now I just need to find one for me; seeing as though the odds are not in the ladies favor it might take forever


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

I'm enjoying this thread as well..What a great way to meet new people!


----------



## imtheonlyone

shellynn24 said:


> I am really enjoying this thread!  I had no hope that I might someday find a man that would love to go to Disney World as much as I do.  I'm glad that there are some out there!  Now I just need to find one for me; seeing as though the odds are not in the ladies favor it might take forever




I may be a 45m but i've made a point of never growing up completely, especially when i go to disney world, where absolutely no one knows me, other than the dd16 and ds13.  The reason we all get along so well for 7 days together is that im just as young and foolish as they are.  Besides nothing beats a slushie after a day at the parks.


----------



## shellynn24

imtheonlyone said:


> I may be a 45m but i've made a point of never growing up completely, especially when i go to disney world, where absolutely no one knows me, other than the dd16 and ds13.  The reason we all get along so well for 7 days together is that im just as young and foolish as they are.  Besides nothing beats a slushie after a day at the parks.



I absolutely agree!  Being in the World allows us to act any way we wish without having to worry about what others think.  I do enjoy being a kid at heart especially there.  Its the only place where I would dare to put my hair in pigtails and wear DD's Mickey Mouse hairties, the girls like to see me look like them.  My personal favorite is the ice cream cookie sandwiches.


----------



## Martyb

I'm a male Disney fan.  Disneyworld has been one of the few places that consistently exceeds my expectations (the other is The Vatican).  I am fortunate to be able to go at least once a year with my family.  Not only do I love the parks, but I love the products from the Studio.  I love the cartoons from the early days.  Watching the adventures of Mickey, Donald, Goofy and Pluto is as entertaining as it is educational.  To witness their adventures is to go back in time and experience a very different America. What a treat!

Like others, I have many souveniers.  I am particularly fond of recorded material.  I love the music from the parks and movies.  I relish in the sound of some of the extraordinary artists whose voices have pervaded Disneyworld for decades.  I could listen to recordings with Thurl Ravenscroft, Sterling Holloway and Paul Frees all day.  I also have a neat collection of Disney ephemera such as old books, tickets, maps and figures.  I have quite a few books about the art and architecture of the parks and of course a mechanical Mickey Mouse pocket watch.

I'm proud to be a Disney man.


----------



## stemikger

I didn't read the other replies, but I am a 43 year old male Disney Fanatic.  I go once a year and wish I could go more.

However, I'm a little odd as far as guys go.  I have no interest in sports.  My wife's family are all sport fanatics, and they just don't understand how I have no interest.

I must admit, it is hard being a guy in this society who doen't like sports.  I wish I liked them half as much as I like Disney.  

To look at me I look very much like a beef and potato guy so it dosent' fit that I am not into sports.  I always feel left out at functions when the guys are talking about their favoriate teams.  I almost feel un-American.  I guess I can fake it, but that's just not me.


----------



## Gina

stemikger said:


> I didn't read the other replies, but I am a 43 year old male Disney Fanatic.  I go once a year and wish I could go more.
> 
> However, I'm a little odd as far as guys go.  I have no interest in sports.  My wife's family are all sport fanatics, and they just don't understand how I have no interest.
> 
> I must admit, it is hard being a guy in this society who doen't like sports.  I wish I liked them half as much as I like Disney.
> 
> To look at me I look very much like a beef and potato guy so it dosent' fit that I am not into sports.  I always feel left out at functions when the guys are talking about their favoriate teams.  I almost feel un-American.  I guess I can fake it, but that's just not me.





I'm a huge football fan, but I sure wouldn't think less of a guy who wasn't into sports! I couldn't care less about other sports, anyway. I sure wouldn't let not liking sports make you feel like less of anything. Liking all things Disney is the much more important thing, anyway.   

-gina-


----------



## ADP

Just chiming in.  But I'm a huge fan!  We travel to WDW 3 or 4 times a year (through the good graces of DVC) because of my Disney World obsession.  I do live trip reports, etc most of the time during our trips.


----------



## imtheonlyone

You actually be both, all major sports are really kids games, disney is for kids and those who insist on remaining kids.


----------



## budcollector

i'm a single guy and i enjoy going to Disney every year, i like going around Memorial Day. To me Disney is a BIG Playground for Adults. sure it has lots for the kids to do, but i think Walt had grown-ups in mind when he came up with the idea for Disneyland/Disney World. if he would have made it just for the little kids, we Big kids would be bored out of our minds.


----------



## reefnut

figured i would jump in and say we are out there.  im a 32 yo single male from new york and i cant seem to find a girl that is into disney.  some will agree to go with me but they just dont get it.  im also i big fan of universal and seaworld.  have to go to all dis parks both universal and sw everytime i go. been thinking about giving dismates a try but i just cant seen to bring myself to useing those kind of websites.  just keep looking.....i know i am


----------



## Sha

Welcome to the newbies... reefnut and budcollector (and anyone else) there is chat on the dismates.com site and you dont have to have a membership. A lot of those who talk in there post on the singles thread. Take a look and see. I have met a lot of great friends there


----------



## ttester9612

budcollector said:


> i'm a single guy and i enjoy going to Disney every year, i like going around Memorial Day. To me Disney is a BIG Playground for Adults. sure it has lots for the kids to do, but i think Walt had grown-ups in mind when he came up with the idea for Disneyland/Disney World. if he would have made it just for the little kids, we Big kids would be bored out of our minds.



Welcome, neighbor. I live in Ft. Washington, MD. We're just miss each other in May, I'll be there 14-19th. Have you heard of DisMates, you need to join us. The link is http://dismates.com/chat.html We normally start around 9pm eastern time on most nights. The crowd varies from night to night, but we do have some fun and laughs.


----------



## indians3452

I'm 18, engaged, and I LOVE DISNEY. I have gone 6 times, 1 to land. And i cant get enough. Going this october with the wife. YEAH DISNEY FOR LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

It's good to see this thread, so us females can see that Disney Guy's do exist!

I am a single female, 28, that lives in SD( but is from MN).  That loves Disney to death!  I going to one of the parks once every year, but love to go more then that!  I have a DCL trip coming up this Nov.2008, it will be my 2nd DCL trip~ I can't wait!!!!

I would love to chat with anyone that would like to chat sometime, send me a pm.


----------



## Jazmine8

budcollector said:


> i'm a single guy and i enjoy going to Disney every year, i like going around Memorial Day. To me Disney is a BIG Playground for Adults. sure it has lots for the kids to do, but i think Walt had grown-ups in mind when he came up with the idea for Disneyland/Disney World. if he would have made it just for the little kids, we Big kids would be bored out of our minds.





ttester9612 said:


> Welcome, neighbor. I live in Ft. Washington, MD. We're just miss each other in May, I'll be there 14-19th. Have you heard of DisMates, you need to join us. The link is http://dismates.com/chat.html We normally start around 9pm eastern time on most nights. The crowd varies from night to night, but we do have some fun and laughs.



Welcome and Happy Wednesday to both my neighbors, I'm in Upper Marlboro, MD. Nice to see some other single Disney fanatics in the area. I was beginning to think I was all alone. Any other Marylander's out there?


----------



## shellynn24

reefnut said:


> figured i would jump in and say we are out there.  im a 32 yo single male from new york and i cant seem to find a girl that is into disney.  some will agree to go with me but they just dont get it.  im also i big fan of universal and seaworld.  have to go to all dis parks both universal and sw everytime i go. been thinking about giving dismates a try but i just cant seen to bring myself to useing those kind of websites.  just keep looking.....i know i am



The chat at Dismates is worth checking out.  I too am uncomfortable with dating sites, but have been into the chat room a few times and everyone is very friendly.


----------



## Sha

reefnut said:


> been thinking about giving dismates a try but i just cant seen to bring myself to useing those kind of websites.  just keep looking.....i know i am



its really harmless... and you do all the work really.. you post info about yourself and then it gives a chance for others to know about you... messages might be sent or talk in chat or on the boards  never know


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> Welcome and Happy Wednesday to both my neighbors, I'm in Upper Marlboro, MD. Nice to see some other single Disney fanatics in the area. I was beginning to think I was all alone. Any other Marylander's out there?




Jazmine,  Glad to find someone else in the neighborhood that loves DISNEY.  When is your next trip?  I'm going solo May 14-19 staying at POP.  Can't wait.


----------



## Polyfanatic

I am a WDW FANATIC


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Jazmine,  Glad to find someone else in the neighborhood that loves DISNEY.  When is your next trip?  I'm going solo May 14-19 staying at POP.  Can't wait.



I'm going with my family June 22-July 5  . We are visiting WDW w/9character dining experiences, 3 w/o, IOA, US, Seaworld, The Holy Land, I-Drive attractions....whew that was enough! We will also be celebrating a my nieces birthday while there. She is going to the BBB and Lunch at Cindy's castle right after.


----------



## Starkiss

Polyfanatic said:


> I am a WDW FANATIC


Hi Polyfanatic!

My name is Jennifer, and I'm a disney-holic.   

Glad to see you on our thread!!  

Tell me about Poly....We've never stayed there.  We usually stay at Pop, and once at ASMovies---won't stay there again.  I'm crossing my fingers for a discount code so that maybe we can stay there end of sept/beginning of oct.  Its usually my sister, my son, and I who go to WDW.  My son is 3.5.  Is he old enough to really have a great time there?


----------



## Jazmine8

reefnut said:


> figured i would jump in and say we are out there.  im a 32 yo single male from new york and i cant seem to find a girl that is into disney.  some will agree to go with me but they just dont get it.  im also i big fan of universal and seaworld.  have to go to all dis parks both universal and sw everytime i go. been thinking about giving dismates a try but i just cant seen to bring myself to useing those kind of websites.  just keep looking.....i know i am



Hey I know what you mean about using dating sites. I started the process once of joining Dismates but just didn't feel up to it to complete it. Though if you read on this thread everyone seems to have a great time in their nightly chat sessions. Then they come back here and joke with each other over what happened the night before in chat. So you may want to give it a try.
I too love all the disney theme parks and will be there the last week of June to the first week of July. I will also be going to IOA, US, I-Drive, Seaworld and The Holy Land. It'll be one of my niece's first time and who knows when we'll all be together to do something like this. So we are going commando style and doing it all. We'll sure be tired when we get back but I know we can survive and do it.
You'll find that special someone who'll be able to enjoy and share in your love of Disney and if not.....good luck converting them to the "Disney Way" muahhh   I love the world so much I did the college program in 97' and stayed on board seasonally until 2002. I'm still searching and have high hopes for 2008!


----------



## princezB

reefnut said:


> figured i would jump in and say we are out there.  im a 32 yo single male from new york and i cant seem to find a girl that is into disney.  some will agree to go with me but they just dont get it.  im also i big fan of universal and seaworld.  have to go to all dis parks both universal and sw everytime i go. been thinking about giving dismates a try but i just cant seen to bring myself to useing those kind of websites.  just keep looking.....i know i am



What is dismates,  I never head of it?????


----------



## princezB

reefnut said:


> figured i would jump in and say we are out there.  im a 32 yo single male from new york and i cant seem to find a girl that is into disney.  some will agree to go with me but they just dont get it.  im also i big fan of universal and seaworld.  have to go to all dis parks both universal and sw everytime i go. been thinking about giving dismates a try but i just cant seen to bring myself to useing those kind of websites.  just keep looking.....i know i am



What is dismates,  I never head of it?????


----------



## Master Mason

dismates.com it is sort of like  match.com for disney nuts, but the site itself is pretty dead.  However the chat feature gets used nightly and is a lot of fun.  You don't have to register for the site to use the chat.  It is on the front page about half way down on the left hand side.


----------



## Jazmine8

Hey I just saw this in another thread I'm subscribed to. Lets keep a look out if this happens here. I wouldn't want this one to go off the map either  See this thread for info...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698419


----------



## Carrieannew

reefnut said:


> figured i would jump in and say we are out there.  im a 32 yo single male from new york and i cant seem to find a girl that is into disney.  some will agree to go with me but they just dont get it.  im also i big fan of universal and seaworld.  have to go to all dis parks both universal and sw everytime i go. been thinking about giving dismates a try but i just cant seen to bring myself to useing those kind of websites.  just keep looking.....i know i am



Give dismates a try. Or at least join the chat group one night. You will find many others who have the same passion. You do not need to be a member to join chat. Also there is another thread that is very active with many single disney ladies.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Give dismates a try. Or at least join the chat group one night. You will find many others who have the same passion. You do not need to be a member to join chat. Also there is another thread that is very active with many single disney ladies.




Yea..but watch Carrie...she bites...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yea..but watch Carrie...she bites...



OMG  

Such a rumor.. 

There is no evidence..... That I know of.


----------



## Jazmine8

After some further reading I see it's a 24hr test for threads with over 10,000 posts. Ok we're good now  Whew glad to know that. Oh and Yay It's FRIDAY!!!!  What's everyone weekend plans?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> OMG
> 
> Such a rumor..
> 
> There is no evidence..... That I know of.



CDN you'll need to get a picture so we have proof, because as well all know, no pic's no proof.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> CDN you'll need to get a picture so we have proof, because as well all know, no pic's no proof.



Thanks for your help Mason  geez hehehe 

Dont give him ideas


----------



## Sha

Jazmine8 said:


> After some further reading I see it's a 24hr test for threads with over 10,000 posts. Ok we're good now  Whew glad to know that. Oh and Yay It's FRIDAY!!!!  What's everyone weekend plans?





Jazmine8 said:


> Hey I just saw this in another thread I'm subscribed to. Lets keep a look out if this happens here. I wouldn't want this one to go off the map either  See this thread for info...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698419



Am a member of a 10000+ thread.. LOL... glad it wasnt for some being bad! hope all is good for everyone 
have to admit though.. the boards are moving faster at the moment


----------



## Jazmine8

Sha said:


> Am a member of a 10000+ thread.. LOL... glad it wasnt for some being bad! hope all is good for everyone
> have to admit though.. the boards are moving faster at the moment



I agree they are moving faster


----------



## butterfly18237

Hey Guys, I'm Kristy, 26 single mom from PA and I"m a disney fanatic. Looking for prince charming. If he exist!


----------



## CastleCreations

smithbecca said:


> Try finding your dream Disney guy up here in Alaska.  It's almost impossible.
> 
> Of course, us women up here have a saying about the men in Alaska, "The odds are good, but the goods are odd."  That may have something to do with it.



I think that's the funniest thing I ever heard...


----------



## goofydadof3

butterfly18237 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm Kristy, 26 single mom from PA and I"m a disney fanatic. Looking for prince charming. If he exist!



Welcome we exsist and are here.  or we are here so we exsist.  or is it we are here exsisting so....

i get confused sometimes!!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Male Disney fanatics do exist.  I'm one of them; 44 yo single male from NJ.


----------



## budcollector

Thought i'd say Hi to my maryland neighbors on here, ttester9612 & Jazmine8,


----------



## car55

Hi. Late to the party here. I'm definately a Disney Guy. I went to WDW for the first time in my life at age 41. I love the place. I recreated an outside lamp I saw at AK and hung it on my garage. I'm rebuilding the garage now and I'm going to use similar trim and colors I have seen at SSR. (Oh by the way. I'm now a DVC member) I have some old Disney collectables. I'm very lucky my DGF  loves WDW too. We, and her DS  are going soon, and we are thinking of a Disney Cruise in the future. When I'm missing the place I like to look at our photos. I also like to visit here,as well as other WDW web sites. I look at my planning DVD's and even downloaded the top 7 must sees on my PC. Oh yeah I got it bad.  Lucky me.


----------



## buena vista

We exist and we're not ashamed to admit it. DVC member since 1995. Single since 2003. Enjoying life since 1965.


----------



## ttester9612

budcollector said:


> Thought i'd say Hi to my maryland neighbors on here, ttester9612 & Jazmine8,




HI right back at you.  Jazmine, GoofyDude and I are looking at doing a Dismeet at one of the local Disney Stores.  Do you want to join us?   This will at least be my Disney Fix until my May trip.


----------



## princezB

Well, hi toeveryone and everyone in NYC. I came by before curious and now want to officially say hey!


----------



## butterfly18237

princezB said:


> Well, hi toeveryone and everyone in NYC. I came by before curious and now want to officially say hey!



Welcome princezB, I'm in PA not to far.


----------



## Goofydiane

I'm late to the party, but I'm a Disney fanatic and no one else I know can understand why all my vacations are either to California or Florida.

Saw lots of states represented here, but not MN.  Any Disney fans from MN on this thread?

Diane


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Goofydiane said:


> I'm late to the party, but I'm a Disney fanatic and no one else I know can understand why all my vacations are either to California or Florida.
> 
> Saw lots of states represented here, but not MN.  Any Disney fans from MN on this thread?
> 
> Diane




Hello to another MN Disney Fan!  I am from MN, I was born and grew up in MN!  I just moved though to Rapid City area of SD in Aug.2006  I miss MN so much!


----------



## Jazmine8

budcollector said:


> Thought i'd say Hi to my maryland neighbors on here, ttester9612 & Jazmine8,



Hi right back at cha!


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> HI right back at you.  Jazmine, GoofyDude and I are looking at doing a Dismeet at one of the local Disney Stores.  Do you want to join us?   This will at least be my Disney Fix until my May trip.



Sounds like fun. Keep me posted.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> We exist and we're not ashamed to admit it. DVC member since 1995. Single since 2003. Enjoying life since 1965.



And an especially good vintage year I might add.  
Go Pats - check out my SIG


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> HI right back at you.  Jazmine, GoofyDude and I are looking at doing a Dismeet at one of the local Disney Stores.  Do you want to join us?   This will at least be my Disney Fix until my May trip.



Oh yeah and lets not forget VA / DC folks as well. Haven't seen any on here but that doesn't mean they don't exist. They're probably lurkers like me..... hehe Come out come out where ever you are


----------



## buena vista

Thanks Melanie.. I think someone misread our labels though.. "for best results, store at 28 degrees"... should infer "latitude", not "temperature". 

9 weeks and counting...


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> Oh yeah and lets not forget VA / DC folks as well. Haven't seen any on here but that doesn't mean they don't exist. They're probably lurkers like me..... hehe Come out come out where ever you are



Your right, Jaz, we can't forget our friendly neighbors.  VA / DC if your out there your welcome to join us for a Dismeet at the Disney Store.


----------



## katydidbug1

Wow, I hadn't been to Chat on DisMates for about 3 weeks, work has been keeping me pretty busy....Now I know where out great numbers are coming from.  If you haven't joined us yet, come on over the waters great.  Chat is free, you don't need to register, look for the chat link about 3/4 of the way down the page.

Dismates.com

Chat starts around 9pm est.

Come and say hello over on the other thread ...  "Are there any single disney men out there?"

Cait


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

YES WE EXIST!  I am a retired football player that is THE DISNEY FANATIC!  I was on a Disney cruise in December that brought tears to my eyes.  I am a DISNEY FANATIC and I am not ashamed of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starkiss

Just wanted to send some HUGS  and LOVE  to our Disney Fanatic Guys out there.....you really do give us Disney lovin' girls  hope and anticipation for finding our PRINCE CHARMING! 

ps....any single guys looking for a princess can PM me......OR if you know any, send them my way!


----------



## Jazmine8

Where are the 25y - 40y sumpin single guys at? Have they all been taken....I mean the really good ones  Holla!


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> Where are the 25y - 40y sumpin single guys at? Have they all been taken....I mean the really good ones  Holla!




Nope...they just grew up and are 49 now...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Nope...they just grew up and are 49 now...



Who said your GOOD........


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Who said your GOOD........





You did not read about me in USA Today?  Hmmmmm, I am shocked...


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> Nope...they just grew up and are 49 now...



Well I need a guy between those ages that's single, no kids, non - alcohol drinker (unlike the rest of you lushes  ) Know of any  ..........then send them my way ok


----------



## Master Mason

Jazmine8 said:


> Well I need a guy between those ages that's single, no kids, non - alcohol drinker (unlike the rest of you lushes  ) Know of any  ..........then send them my way ok




So your descriminating against us middle aged drinking fathers.... that's not nice


----------



## Jazmine8

Master Mason said:


> So your descriminating against us middle aged drinking fathers.... that's not nice



AWWW .....I just need someone who's on the same playing field as me.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Jazmine8 said:


> Well I need a guy between those ages that's single, no kids, non - alcohol drinker (unlike the rest of you lushes  ) Know of any  ..........then send them my way ok



Lets see 40 something  , Single  No Kids  Non Drinker  

So close. have to keep trying.

4 days and counting till the *SB* --- *Go Pats*


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> Lets see 40 something  , Single  No Kids  Non Drinker
> 
> So close. have to keep trying.
> 
> 4 days and counting till the *SB* --- *Go Pats*



I am hoping you are in Arizona right now - ??????


----------



## Jazmine8

NH_Bubba said:


> Lets see 40 something  , Single  No Kids  Non Drinker
> 
> So close. have to keep trying.
> 
> 4 days and counting till the *SB* --- *Go Pats*


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> You did not read about me in USA Today?  Hmmmmm, I am shocked...



I've must have missed it TDave.  If you have any copies send one to me so I can have proof.


----------



## ttester9612

Will I'm 51, widow, and still a little old fashion.  I love having a man hold the door open for me and bring me roses and candy. I see all these young guys, but are single men out there close to my age.  And it's MUST that they love Disney.


----------



## Belle1962

tawasdave said:


> Nope...they just grew up and are 49 now...




Does 49 = "grown up"?  I missed the memo!!!!!

I am approaching it and love my inner Disney child (ok sometimes she's also the outer Disney child too).


----------



## tawasdave

Belle1962 said:


> Does 49 = "grown up"?  I missed the memo!!!!!
> 
> I am approaching it and love my inner Disney child (ok sometimes she's also the outer Disney child too).



Well I do live by the motto..I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up..


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> Well I do live by the motto..I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up..



Good for you b/c 49 isn't old just older, but that's my 2 cents. You're as young as you feel. I still can't get over my mom being 57 but looks much younger  Well atleast I know how great I'll look as I age


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well I do live by the motto..I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up..



 clearly


----------



## Belle1962

tawasdave said:


> Well I do live by the motto..I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up..



And that's a great one to live by.  (Although at times we do have to pay attention to the "grown up stuff in life--jobs, bills, etc.--but we don't have to let that detract from the real purpose of life---Disney) 

Jazmine8---Thank you.  My son referred to me as "old" when the Orange County sheriff did NOT write me a ticket a few weeks back--he said I got out of it because "It's Florida--they know old people can't drive".  Gotta love him.  Gotta love him.  Gotta love him-it's not like I have a 'spare"--he's my only child.


----------



## LiloAnn

tip toeing in....

Hi.


----------



## goofydadof3

Jazmine8 said:


> Well I need a guy between those ages that's single, no kids, non - alcohol drinker (unlike the rest of you lushes  ) Know of any  ..........then send them my way ok




I think they are all men of the cloth.


----------



## tawasdave

LiloAnn said:


> tip toeing in....
> 
> Hi.



        Hi Lilo..no need to tip toe...jump in with both feet...we don't bite..well ok there is this one lady that does...but we try to keep her under control...

WELCOME


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Hi Lilo..no need to tip toe...jump in with both feet...we don't bite..well ok there is this one lady that does...but we try to keep her under control...
> 
> WELCOME



 who does?


----------



## Jazmine8

*Liloann*


----------



## Jazmine8

goofydadof3 said:


> I think they are all men of the cloth.



Not So.....


----------



## LiloAnn

Thanks all--had to jump out last night to catch LOST. 

So to summarize:

you have people seeking men of the cloth (but you don't specify WHAT type of cloth--I assume it's not sackcloth and ashes--maybe flame retardant???? or chain mail?)

A woman who bites --- ummm anything in particular??? or is this losely related to "bite me???"

grown ups who really aren't all that "grown up" (Thank God!!!!!)

ummmmm..I just might fit in here..........


----------



## tawasdave

LiloAnn said:


> Thanks all--had to jump out last night to catch LOST.
> 
> So to summarize:
> 
> you have people seeking men of the cloth (but you don't specify WHAT type of cloth--I assume it's not sackcloth and ashes--maybe flame retardant???? or chain mail?)
> 
> A woman who bites --- ummm anything in particular??? or is this losely related to "bite me???"
> 
> grown ups who really aren't all that "grown up" (Thank God!!!!!)
> 
> ummmmm..I just might fit in here..........



Boy, you catch on fast...


----------



## Jazmine8

Hey all, I just saw this great thread and was wondering if we could help this guy out. He's planning a 14th year anniversary for his wife and needs some help with writting clues for her to figure out. I know that Kimmie, Carrie, Master Mason and some others are great with words unlike myself. Check it out please. Wickedly Creative people NEEDED to help for surprise for the Wife!


----------



## Carrieannew

LiloAnn said:


> Thanks all--had to jump out last night to catch LOST.
> 
> So to summarize:
> 
> you have people seeking men of the cloth (but you don't specify WHAT type of cloth--I assume it's not sackcloth and ashes--maybe flame retardant???? or chain mail?)
> 
> A woman who bites --- ummm anything in particular??? or is this losely related to "bite me???"
> 
> grown ups who really aren't all that "grown up" (Thank God!!!!!)
> 
> ummmmm..I just might fit in here..........



Just watch out for that person who bites... but I heard she only bites men


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Just watch out for that person who bites... but I heard she only bites men




Oh, now isn't that sneaky...wonder who it is...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh, now isn't that sneaky...wonder who it is...



Not sure


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Not sure




What, you broke all the mirrors in your house?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> What, you broke all the mirrors in your house?


----------



## LiloAnn

Carrieannew said:


> Just watch out for that person who bites... but I heard she only bites men



I'm sure they taste better.


----------



## tawasdave

LiloAnn said:


> I'm sure they taste better.


----------



## Carrieannew

LiloAnn said:


> I'm sure they taste better.





tawasdave said:


>


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


>



....from someone who OBVIOUSLY knows...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ....from someone who OBVIOUSLY knows...


----------



## RustManFan

My son is 25 and he loves WDW (and all things Disney) as much as I do !!!


----------



## Carrieannew

RustManFan said:


> My son is 25 and he loves WDW (and all things Disney) as much as I do !!!



Wow

Thats like a 2 for 1 deal 

One for the older women and one for the younger


----------



## ttester9612

RustManFan said:


> My son is 25 and he loves WDW (and all things Disney) as much as I do !!!





Carrieannew said:


> Wow
> 
> Thats like a 2 for 1 deal
> 
> One for the older women and one for the younger




Yes, but is RustManFan single and how old is he?  Carrie, you need to ask him the 20 questions


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Yes, but is RustManFan single and how old is he?  Carrie, you need to ask him the 20 questions




Oh boy..here we go...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Oh boy..here we go...



Remember, Dave, I'm the shy one.    I need Carrie to do the integration.  Or better yet, Jazmine, since she the investigator.   What other way will I know, you want me to ask...  I can do that.

RustManFan, we need specifics:

Question 1:  Are you married?  if answer is NO, then continue with Question 2, if answer is YES then questions have ended
Question 2:  What is your age? 
Question 3:  Where are you located?

Carrie and Jazmine how am I doing so far?


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Remember, Dave, I'm the shy one.    I need Carrie to do the integration.  Or better yet, Jazmine, since she the investigator.   What other way will I know, you want me to ask...  I can do that.
> 
> RustManFan, we need specifics:
> 
> Question 1:  Are you married?  if answer is NO, then continue with Question 2, if answer is YES then questions have ended
> Question 2:  What is your age?
> Question 3:  Where are you located?
> 
> Carrie and Jazmine how am I doing so far?



 

awesome

You go girl!


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Remember, Dave, I'm the shy one.    I need Carrie to do the integration.  Or better yet, Jazmine, since she the investigator.   What other way will I know, you want me to ask...  I can do that.
> 
> RustManFan, we need specifics:
> 
> Question 1:  Are you married?  if answer is NO, then continue with Question 2, if answer is YES then questions have ended
> Question 2:  What is your age?
> Question 3:  Where are you located?
> 
> Carrie and Jazmine how am I doing so far?



Like your questions


----------



## Jazmine8

I think I can help you out ttester9612, I took the lead from Carrie's example and started to compile a list of questions for the newbies. I'm jumping in here so  please excuse me.......Rustmanfan are you ready  ?

1.	Name?
2.	Age?
3.	Genger?
4.	Location?
5.	Occupation?
6.	Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle?
7.	Kids?
8.	Pets?
9.	DVC owner?
10.	How many trips to WDW or DL?
11.	Planned upcoming trip?
12.	Hobbies?
_13.	I’m thinking……._


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> I think I can help pyou out ttester9612, I took th elead from Carries' example and starte dto compile a list of questions for the newbies. I'm jumping in here so  please excuse me.......Rustmanfan are you ready  ?
> 
> 1.	Name?
> 2.	Age?
> 3.	Genger?
> 4.	Location?
> 5.	Occupation?
> 6.	Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle?
> 7.	Kids?
> 8.	Pets?
> 9.	DVC owner?
> 10.	How many trips to WDW or DL?
> 11.	Planned upcoming trip?
> 12.	Hobbies?
> _13.	Im thinking._



GEEZ..I think Jack Webb is alive and well and on the DIS Boards...(sorry for the younger crowd..ask one of the older ladies...)


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> GEEZ..I think Jack Webb is alive and well and on the DIS Boards...(sorry for the younger crowd..ask one of the older ladies...)



Whos Jack Webb


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> I think I can help you out ttester9612, I took the lead from Carrie's example and started to compile a list of questions for the newbies. I'm jumping in here so  please excuse me.......Rustmanfan are you ready  ?
> 
> 1.	Name?
> 2.	Age?
> 3.	Genger?
> 4.	Location?
> 5.	Occupation?
> 6.	Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle?
> 7.	Kids?
> 8.	Pets?
> 9.	DVC owner?
> 10.	How many trips to WDW or DL?
> 11.	Planned upcoming trip?
> 12.	Hobbies?
> _13.	Im thinking._



Thanks Jazmine, I knew your investigator skills would come in handy.  

By the way Jazmine, are we meeting tomorrow at the Disney Store?


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> GEEZ..I think Jack Webb is alive and well and on the DIS Boards...(sorry for the younger crowd..ask one of the older ladies...)




Who you talking to Dave......I am one of the older ladies, but I'm young at heart


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> Whos Jack Webb




He's FBI character from the an old TV Show "Dagnet".


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> He's FBI character from the an old TV Show "Dagnet".



Oh ok I know now. I still haven't decided about the Disney Store yet. Are you going just for me if so how sweet  (I would have to make a special trip just for you )or do you plan on shopping a little while down their? I really wanted something nice for next weekends outing......not a date....but outing.....yeah that's it


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> Oh ok I know now. I still haven't decided about the Disney Store yet. Are you going just for me if so how sweet  (I would have to make a special trip just for you )or do you plan on shopping a little while down their? I really wanted something nice for next weekends outing......not a date....but outing.....yeah that's it




No special trip.  I need to pick some items up before I leave on Feb 11, to Seattle, Washington on business.  I'm going to the mall this weekend, because I'm busy next weekend.  Maybe some other time.


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> No special trip.  I need to pick some items up before I leave on Feb 11, to Seattle, Washington on business.  I'm going to the mall this weekend, because I'm busy next weekend.  Maybe some other time.



What time is good for you? After 12 but before 5pm is good for me.


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> What time is good for you? After 12 but before 5pm is good for me.




I probably won't get there until 1 p.m. have things to do in the morning.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> He's FBI character from the an old TV Show "Dagnet".




FBI my keister..he was LAPD..remember..."This is the City...Los Angeles, California" His partner was Col. Potter...remember?


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrie what do you think about these
continued

16.	Ever been convicted of a crime, if so what, hmmmmm?
17.	Drink / Smoke, if drink what’s your poison?
18.	Ever been on a Disney cruise?
19.	Most memorable experience at WDW
20.	Coffee drinker? How many cups a day?

I can't think of any more is that good?.....help


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> I probably won't get there until 1 p.m. have things to do in the morning.



Yeah me too I was planning on going back to a store where I have a few things on hold to try on in Forestville and then back track to the dorf.


----------



## Jazmine8

Wow dead over here


----------



## libertybell7

Jazmine8 said:


> Wow dead over here



are you talking to yourself again Jazmine


----------



## Jazmine8

libertybell7 said:


> are you talking to yourself again Jazmine



Probably


----------



## ttester9612

I thank we scared the all off with all the questions.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Jaz must have checked her pulse and couldn't feel it.  Scary.


----------



## Starkiss

Just trying to spark a new series of posts........Can't help it---I'm curious....what is everyone's fav. meal/restaurant in the WORLD?  OOOOOHHHH ....even better.....FAVORITE DESSERTS!!! Do tell....do tell!!


----------



## Master Mason

dole whips


----------



## PirateMel

Turkey Legs


----------



## ttester9612

Boma and Kona's


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I agree with Master Mason, for I like Dole Whips too.  I try to have at least one every trip.

To drink, the POG (blend of passion fruit, orange and guava juices which is listed on the menu as Lillikoi Juice) at Kona is a great beverage.

For breakfast, I can't beat Sweet Potato Cakes at Boatwright's Dining Hall at Port Orleans Riverside.

LeCellier is my favorite sit-down restaurant and AK's Flame Tree BBQ my favorite counter service.

Jim


----------



## Starkiss

Those dole whips are fantastic...nothing beats waiting for the afternoon parade with one of those in hand.  Personally, my fav. is the puffed french toast at Crystal Palace for breakfast.  Boma for dinner was great too!  Has anyone ever had one of the chocolate slippers with mousse in it?


----------



## SpaceMonkey

Ohana's and anything from Beaches and Cream


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

The strawberry and oolong tea slushie  outside China pavillion


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Dole whip, Dole float!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Dole whip, Dole float!!!!



ditto on both


----------



## Jazmine8

Happy Valentine's Day to all my fellow Diser's and single Diser's. Hope everyone has a wonderful day and remember you're only lonely as you feel (that's if you're single). People that hate Valentine's Day need to stop drinking that Haterade juice and be happy for those that choose to celebrtae today.


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all my fellow Diser's and single Diser's. Hope everyone has a wonderful day and remember you're only lonely as you feel (that's if you're single). People that hate Valentine's Day need to stop drinking that Haterade juice and be happy for those that choose to celebrtae today.



Umm 

Not gonna touch that one. Would get me kicked off the boards.


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all my fellow Diser's and single Diser's. Hope everyone has a wonderful day and remember you're only lonely as you feel (that's if you're single). People that hate Valentine's Day need to stop drinking that Haterade juice and be happy for those that choose to celebrtae today.




Thats exactly how I feel about my Valentine...Carrie...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Thats exactly how I feel about my Valentine...Carrie...



gimmie my card then if your my valentine

You had all night to think of one


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> gimmie my card then if your my valentine
> 
> You had all night to think of one




I sent you one...did you not get it?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I sent you one...did you not get it?



nope

Maybe it was your other favorite carrie


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> nope
> 
> Maybe it was your other favorite carrie




awwwwwwwwww, now really there is only on Carrie (thank goodness)...um..but I did send one to what shows on your DIS profile...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> awwwwwwwwww, now really there is only on Carrie (thank goodness)...um..but I did send one to what shows on your DIS profile...



Figures I find me a valentine and his card gets returned to sender..


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Figures I find me a valentine and his card gets returned to sender..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



Wanna make out  

Oooohhh baby haha


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Wanna make out
> 
> Oooohhh baby haha




Oh sure...did not see my card huh.....LIAR!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> awwwwwwwwww, now really there is only on Carrie (thank goodness)...um..but I did send one to what shows on your DIS profile...



Randy your just the sweetest ever 

I just found it


----------



## Jazmine8

Here's to the start of a great long weekend for those that get to have one. Here's some pixie dust  for those that don't. I hope everyone got what they wanted for Valentine's Day Now let's make it thru today so later we can party


----------



## budcollector

Plz i must ask that the talk about Dole Whips end. I still have 90 some days to go until i can have one.


----------



## mjperry

Yes and i'm one of them and looking for a lady that is a disney freak like me.
I have always loved Disney but seems like as I get older my love for it grows. Disney is a place not for the young but young at heart. I hope that my dreams will never fade and disney helps me with that. So if you are a single female disney freak ou there let me know. I have nyspace and yahoo my yahoo is camguy202 send me a message.


----------



## ChrisFL

Hi Ladies! I'm back (I don't visit this board often)

1. Name? ChrisFL
2. Age? 29
3. Genger? Male
4. Location? Orlampa, FL
5. Occupation? Tech support guru, CAD designer, future Imagineer
6. Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle? Single!
7. Kids? not yet!
8. Pets? one inherited cat
9. DVC owner? no
10. How many trips to WDW or DL? too many to count, formerly worked there, still seasonal
11. Planned upcoming trip? always
12. Hobbies? theme park design, watching movies, going to other theme parks as well!
16. Ever been convicted of a crime, if so what, hmmmmm? no, maybe one detention in school
17. Drink / Smoke, if drink whats your poison? non-smoker....drink sake and corona occassionally
18. Ever been on a Disney cruise? not yet!
19. Most memorable experience at WDW...too many to count, but Epcot's 25th anniversary was spectacular
20. Coffee drinker? How many cups a day? no coffee.

Where's 13-15?


----------



## R.S.Winters

I realise that maybe this thread was created for the straight community, but thought I'd post here in the hope that some nice prince will come sweep me away! Lol 
I'm Dan, gay, 22, in Toronto ON, and single.

Thanks y'all!

Dan


----------



## HollyTyler

Hi everybody!  I stumbled across this thread on accident and am really glad I did!  I'm 37, a single mom to a 5-yr old boy, and we're both addicted to Disney (especially Disney cruising)!


----------



## Jazmine8

ChrisFL said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm back (I don't visit this board often)
> 
> 1. Name? ChrisFL
> 2. Age? 29
> 3. Genger? Male
> 4. Location? Orlampa, FL
> 5. Occupation? Tech support guru, CAD designer, future Imagineer
> 6. Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle? Single!
> 7. Kids? not yet!
> 8. Pets? one inherited cat
> 9. DVC owner? no
> 10. How many trips to WDW or DL? too many to count, formerly worked there, still seasonal
> 11. Planned upcoming trip? always
> 12. Hobbies? theme park design, watching movies, going to other theme parks as well!
> 16. Ever been convicted of a crime, if so what, hmmmmm? no, maybe one detention in school
> 17. Drink / Smoke, if drink whats your poison? non-smoker....drink sake and corona occassionally
> 18. Ever been on a Disney cruise? not yet!
> 19. Most memorable experience at WDW...too many to count, but Epcot's 25th anniversary was spectacular
> 20. Coffee drinker? How many cups a day? no coffee.
> 
> Where's 13-15?



Hi Chris sorry about the numbering thing. I don't know why they are missing but if I come across them I'll let you know  Oh and  There's another thread for singles if you haven't already found it. It's nice too and there's alot of action over there. Also try Dismates chat, chats start at 9pm every night of the week. You don't have to register to use the chat feature. Just type in and user name, no password required. 
Kim


----------



## Carrieannew

R.S.Winters said:


> I realise that maybe this thread was created for the straight community, but thought I'd post here in the hope that some nice prince will come sweep me away! Lol
> I'm Dan, gay, 22, in Toronto ON, and single.
> 
> Thanks y'all!
> 
> Dan





I am sure there are others here. Welcome!!


----------



## Buzz Litebeer

To answer the OP: Yes, we do exist.  A lot of us are such fanatics that we loaded up our cars with all our personal belongings, quit our day jobs, and moved to Orlando to work and live at WDW.   

I'm also pleased to announce that my DGF (also a CM) and I have just gotten engaged.  Huzzah!


----------



## Jazmine8

Buzz Litebeer said:


> To answer the OP: Yes, we do exist.  A lot of us are such fanatics that we loaded up our cars with all our personal belongings, quit our day jobs, and moved to Orlando to work and live at WDW.
> 
> I'm also pleased to announce that my DGF (also a CM) and I have just gotten engaged.  Huzzah!



A BIG CONGRATULATIONS  on your engagement from one former CM to another! What's next maybe a Disney Wedding????


----------



## Carrieannew

ChrisFL said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm back (I don't visit this board often)
> 
> 1. Name? ChrisFL
> 2. Age? 29
> 3. Genger? Male
> 4. Location? Orlampa, FL
> 5. Occupation? Tech support guru, CAD designer, future Imagineer
> 6. Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle? Single!
> 7. Kids? not yet!
> 8. Pets? one inherited cat
> 9. DVC owner? no
> 10. How many trips to WDW or DL? too many to count, formerly worked there, still seasonal
> 11. Planned upcoming trip? always
> 12. Hobbies? theme park design, watching movies, going to other theme parks as well!
> 16. Ever been convicted of a crime, if so what, hmmmmm? no, maybe one detention in school
> 17. Drink / Smoke, if drink whats your poison? non-smoker....drink sake and corona occassionally
> 18. Ever been on a Disney cruise? not yet!
> 19. Most memorable experience at WDW...too many to count, but Epcot's 25th anniversary was spectacular
> 20. Coffee drinker? How many cups a day? no coffee.
> 
> Where's 13-15?



All I saw was no coffee... no coffee... OMG no coffee


----------



## ChrisFL

Carrieannew said:


> All I saw was no coffee... no coffee... OMG no coffee



maybe cappucino once in a while


----------



## Carrieannew

ChrisFL said:


> maybe cappucino once in a while



 

No starbucks... none


----------



## libertybell7

ChrisFL said:


> maybe cappucino once in a while



Dont drink the the Kool Aid, I tastes funny.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Carrieannew said:


> I am sure there are others here. Welcome!!



Thanks   I hope so too! Lol.

Dan


----------



## ChrisFL

Carrieannew said:


> No starbucks... none



They have good patries, and hot chocolate


----------



## Carrieannew

R.S.Winters said:


> Thanks   I hope so too! Lol.
> 
> Dan



Good Luck! You should come into the dismates chat in the evening. You never know who is out there!



ChrisFL said:


> They have good patries, and hot chocolate



OMG chris i read that quick.. and well I did not think you typed pastries.... Sorry been a long day. Getting more coffee now hehe


----------



## Jazmine8

ChrisFL said:


> They have good patries, and hot chocolate



What no Caramel frappuccino/macchiato with extra caramel and whipped cream...no mocha latte  Oh well I guess it's a good thing you're not addicted like most of us here, you'll save more money that way Now let me see hmmmmmmmm.........how much is left on my gift card?


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> What no Caramel frappuccino/macchiato with extra caramel and whipped cream...no mocha latte  Oh well I guess it's a good thing you're not addicted like most of us here, you'll save more money that way Now let me see hmmmmmmmm.........how much is left on my gift card?



wish I had a gift card left hehe

I think mine was gone before dec was over from xmas


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> wish I had a gift card left hehe
> 
> I think mine was gone before dec was over from xmas







Here's to wishing I could send you one.......


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> Here's to wishing I could send you one.......



Crack in a cup

Thanks Jasmine!!!


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> Crack in a cup
> 
> Thanks Jasmine!!!


You know what, that's what my sister has always said  I have been known to be a pusher of lots of things according to some......


----------



## Jazmine8

Like strong meds, starbucks, .......


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> You know what, that's what my sister has always said  I have been known to be a pusher of lots of things according to some......



Or I call it fivebucks

Since you walk in and spend five every time hehe


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Male DIS Fan for life, and always will be. I ask, "How can you not be?!?"


----------



## Carrieannew

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Male DIS Fan for life, and always will be. I ask, "How can you not be?!?"



Thats what I'm sayin. How can you not be!

Welcome!!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Following my previous post, thought I'd put my credentials below too lol...

1. Name? Dan
2. Age? 22
3. Genger? Male
4. Location? Toronto, ON
5. Occupation? Pita pro, writer, explorer
6. Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle? Single!
7. Kids? not yet!
8. Pets? 2 cats
9. DVC owner? no
10. How many trips to WDW or DL? FL - 3, CA - 3, Paris - 7. Worked for Disney Store UK too.
11. Planned upcoming trip? always
12. Hobbies? internet, disney, movies, travel, shopping, writing, music
13. Ever been convicted of a crime, if so what, hmmmmm? Nope
14. Drink / Smoke, if drink whats your poison? Non-smoker, drink socially, but not often
15. Ever been on a Disney cruise? not yet!
16. Most memorable experience at WDW... Geez too many! But 2005 Fl with my 
17. Coffee drinker? How many cups a day? maybe once a week...

D


----------



## jswalker1981

Hey, I love my sports, especially Dallas Cowboys.  But I love Disney just as much.  Life without an AP is a sad one to live.


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

I don't know whether I love men who are sports fanatics or men who are Disney fanatics.  Hopefully I can find a dude who likes both!


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

I am so excited that this post finally got back on the topic!!   I'm also glad to see that male disney fanatics really do exist.   I guess the next question should be how many are single and available? 

Thanks, everybody for replying to my posts. My next trip is in Sept. 08 at POFQ and I can hardly wait.  The DISboards help!!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi!

I like both sports (especially baseball and football) and Disney (nine trips, including one to DL).  Live in South Jersey.

Jim


----------



## Pip Loves Mickey

Nice to meet you!!  Welcome to the DIS.  We should have a singles meet and greet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey Jim, welcome and nice to meet you. . .Why no trip this year?


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

No trips anywhere this year because I ran up the credit card balances.  Need to stay home, work some overtime and pay them off.  Someone posted about two weeks ago that the Dole Whip conversation had to stop because s/he had to wait 90 days for the next one.  I have to wait another year.  

At age 44 I have never been married, because it appears that I'm better at being Mr. Left than at Mr. Right.  I like women more than they like me.

Jim


----------



## nurse.darcy

Awe, that seems to be a problem this year if you listen to the news.  Anyway, I am working a bunch of overtime to "pay" for this year's trip.  Just my way. . .going at the end of August, 21 to 29 with my 15 yo DS who is bringing a friend.  So I might as well be going on a Solo trip. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, that seems to be a problem this year if you listen to the news.  Anyway, I am working a bunch of overtime to "pay" for this year's trip.  Just my way. . .going at the end of August, 21 to 29 with my 15 yo DS who is bringing a friend.  So I might as well be going on a Solo trip. . .lol



Hey darcy I will be in the world around the same time I believe. Taking my daughter August 15th to 24th. Hoping for lower summer crowds since it will be towards the end of August.


----------



## cdn ears

R.S.Winters said:


> Following my previous post, thought I'd put my credentials below too lol...
> 
> 1. Name? Dan
> 2. Age? 22
> 3. Genger? Male
> 4. Location? Toronto, ON
> 5. Occupation? Pita pro, writer, explorer
> 6. Married / Divorced / Single and ready to mingle? Single!
> 7. Kids? not yet!
> 8. Pets? 2 cats
> 9. DVC owner? no
> 10. How many trips to WDW or DL? FL - 3, CA - 3, Paris - 7. Worked for Disney Store UK too.
> 11. Planned upcoming trip? always
> 12. Hobbies? internet, disney, movies, travel, shopping, writing, music
> 13. Ever been convicted of a crime, if so what, hmmmmm? Nope
> 14. Drink / Smoke, if drink whats your poison? Non-smoker, drink socially, but not often
> 15. Ever been on a Disney cruise? not yet!
> 16. Most memorable experience at WDW... Geez too many! But 2005 Fl with my
> 17. Coffee drinker? How many cups a day? maybe once a week...
> 
> D




  Welcome to Toronto Dan


----------



## nurse.darcy

We shall have to get together for a Dole Whip. . .lol.  Or a meal. . .we can talk about it as the time gets closer. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> We shall have to get together for a Dole Whip. . .lol.  Or a meal. . .we can talk about it as the time gets closer. . .



Sounds like a plan. My second love after coffee is dole whip floats hehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Sounds like a plan. My second love after coffee is dole whip floats hehe




...and I thought I was your second love...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ...and I thought I was your second love...



You didnt see that in there... it said after my first love coffee... and randy... next is dole whip floats

Duh


----------



## lionking_lady16

Carrieannew said:


> Hey darcy I will be in the world around the same time I believe. Taking my daughter August 15th to 24th. Hoping for lower summer crowds since it will be towards the end of August.



I didnt know you had a daughter!!!??? Whoa, learn something new everyday I supppose...


----------



## Mkingdom67

Yes we do.  Try to take my girls a couple of times every year in btwn deployments.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome MK67, and thank you for protecting our freedom. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

lionking_lady16 said:


> I didnt know you had a daughter!!!??? Whoa, learn something new everyday I supppose...



I do. She will be 10 in May.


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I do. She will be 10 in May.



Uh - oh, don't tell me she is a bull like I am!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Uh - oh, don't tell me she is a bull like I am!!!!



May 31st


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> May 31st



OK, permitted to go on with life now


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey, a little bullheadedness in a woman (or child) is a good thing. . .


----------



## Sha

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am so excited that this post finally got back on the topic!!   I'm also glad to see that male disney fanatics really do exist.   I guess the next question should be how many are single and available?
> 
> Thanks, everybody for replying to my posts. My next trip is in Sept. 08 at POFQ and I can hardly wait.  The DISboards help!!



Aw man... you mean were are suppose to stay on topic??? thats no fun  



Pip Loves Mickey said:


> Nice to meet you!!  Welcome to the DIS.  We should have a singles meet and greet.



LOL... we have already had some and more to come, but that is on the "other" thread  Join the dark side... Carrie has better cookies there


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> May 31st



You and Mason share a Birthday


----------



## Sha

Carrie... love the sign in your siggy about no one being good enough...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha, don't leave me out of the next one. . .I truly need a singles meet and greet. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Aw man... you mean were are suppose to stay on topic??? thats no fun
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... we have already had some and more to come, but that is on the "other" thread  Join the dark side... Carrie has better cookies there



I am certain there is someone who can verify that my cookies over there are better... but this is a family board  



Sha said:


> You and Mason share a Birthday



Kayla's... Its a good day. 



Sha said:


> Carrie... love the sign in your siggy about no one being good enough...



Thanks sha  Found it last night and it seemed to suit me well.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Sha, don't leave me out of the next one. . .I truly need a singles meet and greet. . .



Sent you a PM


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I am certain there is someone who can verify that my cookies over there are better... but this is a family board



Oh ya know cookie verification is another one of my specialties...


----------



## R.S.Winters

cdn ears said:


> Welcome to Toronto Dan



thanks!


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, a little bullheadedness in a woman (or child) is a good thing. . .



I was just referring to myself as a Taurus the bull..


----------



## tawasdave

cdn ears said:


> I was just referring to myself as a Taurus the bull..



cdn is full of bull?  Is that what is trying to be said here?


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Oh ya know cookie verification is another one of my specialties...



Would those be bull cookies???



tawasdave said:


> cdn is full of bull?  Is that what is trying to be said here?



Don't think that that warrants a further comment (at least not here!!)


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Oh ya know cookie verification is another one of my specialties...



Hopefully not by *tossing* them...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thanks Sha for the PM. . .working on it.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> May 31st



Hey that's my birthday


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Sha for the PM. . .working on it.



Ok... keep me posted.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Hey that's my birthday



I heard that

Its a great day. Of course Kayla might argue with you and tell you its her birthday and you can share


----------



## HTH_Kevin

I'm a male, and I think about how I'm going to save for another trip to Disney World almost every day. I'm taken though, haha.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome Kevin. . .enjoy the board and yeah, we all think about that too. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Woo Hoo, I managed to kill a thread. . .lol. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo, I managed to kill a thread. . .lol. . .



MURDERER


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo, I managed to kill a thread. . .lol. . .



  .... and we were just getting to know each other............


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo, I managed to kill a thread. . .lol. . .



If you can kill a thread, what will happen in May when you join us....Don't be a kill joy for the POP Party


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> If you can kill a thread, what will happen in May when you join us....Don't be a kill joy for the POP Party



If you guys are AWOL in May then it looks like when I'm in the corner I'll be talking to myself


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> If you guys are AWOL in May then it looks like when I'm in the corner I'll be talking to myself



I travel with my PC so I will be able to post from there... and some other might too... I may need it to download pics so I can take more pics


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> If you guys are AWOL in May then it looks like when I'm in the corner I'll be talking to myself



Don't tell me your not joining us in May..  



Sha said:


> I travel with my PC so I will be able to post from there... and some other might too... I may need it to download pics so I can take more pics



My PC will be staying home.  I want to enjoy my vacation.....


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> I travel with my PC so I will be able to post from there... and some other might too... I may need it to download pics so I can take more pics



Pictures yes, but no drunk emails thank you


----------



## Sha

is that like junk dialing???


----------



## cdn ears

I guess so !!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

How about drunk texting. . .the spelling is hysterical. . .

Oh and just you all wait. . .This old chick knows how to have her some fun. . .lol


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> How about drunk texting. . .the spelling is hysterical. . .
> 
> Oh and just you all wait. . .This old chick knows how to have her some fun. . .lol


----------



## NJGuy3

Another male Disney fan here!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Another male Disney fan here!



Welcome, and thanks for keeping this thread alive. . .


----------



## Capt. Tigger

I had to hop on here and reply! New to this site.

As a 24 year old male who loves my sports, I think I can safely say that I am even more fanatical about my Disney (and that is REALLY saying something). I'm pretty sure I've surpassed my girlfriend, who has been to WDW more times than I have. I'm the guy who ordered the vacation plannind DVD even when I knew I wasn't going anytime soon, just to get my fix.

Anyhow, enough of my rambling, just letting you know we're still out here and we're not extinct!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Capt. Tigger said:


> I had to hop on here and reply! New to this site.
> 
> As a 24 year old male who loves my sports, I think I can safely say that I am even more fanatical about my Disney (and that is REALLY saying something). I'm pretty sure I've surpassed my girlfriend, who has been to WDW more times than I have. I'm the guy who ordered the vacation plannind DVD even when I knew I wasn't going anytime soon, just to get my fix.
> 
> Anyhow, enough of my rambling, just letting you know we're still out here and we're not extinct!



Thank you. . .I appreciate you letting us know you all exist. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> How about drunk texting. . .the spelling is hysterical. . .
> 
> Oh and just you all wait. . .This old chick knows how to have her some fun. . .lol



 I am a dyslexic typer Darcy, drunk just makes mine more understandable...... and old chicks who are nurses know how to have fun.....lol... and for all on this thread make sure u tell Darcy Happy B'day Friday!!!


----------



## ttester9612

NJGuy3 said:


> Another male Disney fan here!



Need specifics... Married or Single...Age...Kids...and how many...


----------



## AGrumpyFan

Hello another Single Disney Fanatic  30 yr old male  here with a 7 yr old daughter, i try to go to disney world at least 2 times a year and  i got all kinds of collectibles  ranging from Snow globes to Props


----------



## BlueSpecV

Another male Disney nut checking it... 29, single, from Canada (eh), been to the World more than 15 times and am always looking forward to my next visit! (May 3-12... just got back from my Jan trip, hehe)


----------



## NJGuy3

ttester9612 said:


> Need specifics... Married or Single...Age...Kids...and how many...



As per your request...Single, 32y/o, no kids.


----------



## Carrieannew

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello another Single Disney Fanatic  30 yr old male  here with a 7 yr old daughter, i try to go to disney world at least 2 times a year and  i got all kinds of collectibles  ranging from Snow globes to Props





BlueSpecV said:


> Another male Disney nut checking it... 29, single, from Canada (eh), been to the World more than 15 times and am always looking forward to my next visit! (May 3-12... just got back from my Jan trip, hehe)





NJGuy3 said:


> As per your request...Single, 32y/o, no kids.



Howdy boys  and welcome!!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Hello Carrieannew...


----------



## Carrieannew

NJGuy3 said:


> Hello Carrieannew...



Hello NJGuy3


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I am a dyslexic typer Darcy, drunk just makes mine more understandable...... and old chicks who are nurses know how to have fun.....lol... and for all on this thread make sure u tell Darcy Happy B'day Friday!!!




Awe thanks Carrie. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe thanks Carrie. . .



OMG its my DFF darcy over here too!!!!! Yooo

So its your bday tomorrow.. Party!!!!!!! Turning 21 Woot Woot


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> OMG its my DFF darcy over here too!!!!! Yooo
> 
> So its your bday tomorrow.. Party!!!!!!! Turning 21 Woot Woot



Yeah, for the UMPTEENTH time. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, for the UMPTEENTH time. . .lol



Its ok I think you look wonderful for 21  my dff darcy hehe

I think you need a nametag that says that for May


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok I think you look wonderful for 21  my dff darcy hehe
> 
> I think you need a nametag that says that for May



I would LOVE a nametag like that. . .I sort of think it is funny that you don't have to meet a person to become their DFF. . .just have the "D" part in common. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I would LOVE a nametag like that. . .I sort of think it is funny that you don't have to meet a person to become their DFF. . .just have the "D" part in common. . .lol.




...OK...note to self.....make up name tags for May


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> ...OK...note to self.....make up name tags for May



Angy, you are too funny. . .Window decals, name tags. . .you are going to need an extra suitcase just to cart all the stuff. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Angy, you are too funny. . .Window decals, name tags. . .you are going to need an extra suitcase just to cart all the stuff. . .lol



oh well...i carry a lot of baggage.....eerrr luggage


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> oh well...i carry a lot of baggage.....eerrr luggage


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


>




Dang it my memory is going, help me out darc...It was window decal and name tag but we came up with something else in chat.....arrrggghhh what was it.......


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, for the UMPTEENTH time. . .lol


----------



## Starkiss

Hi everyone!!  Hope all is well.  I have missed some funny stuff since the last time I was I was on!  Well, for the first time in a long time, I HAVE GRASS IN MY YARD INSTEAD OF SNOW!!!     I don't know why its so exciting to me, because atleast I don't have to mow snow.  Anyone else thawed out??? Hi new guys/gals!  FYI...I'm a 29yo, single mom of a gorgeous soon to be 4 yo prince.  Anyone else have any kids say the craziest things??

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARCY!


----------



## acm563

Starkiss said:


> Hi everyone!!  Hope all is well.  I have missed some funny stuff since the last time I was I was on!  Well, for the first time in a long time, I HAVE GRASS IN MY YARD INSTEAD OF SNOW!!!     I don't know why its so exciting to me, because atleast I don't have to mow snow.  Anyone else thawed out??? Hi new guys/gals!  FYI...I'm a 29yo, single mom of a gorgeous soon to be 4 yo prince.  Anyone else have any kids say the craziest things??
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARCY!


Yay on NO more SNOW.......eeeekkk, hate th ewhite stuff... and my "baby" is 25 but yes we all have kids that say the darndest things sometimes and Good Morning to you


----------



## Starkiss

My last post should have read...."Anyone have any kids say the craziest  things " stories??....oops....haven't finished my morning caffiene yet!


----------



## pjbeagle

Starkiss said:


> My last post should have read...."Anyone have any kids say the craziest  things " stories??....oops....haven't finished my morning caffiene yet!




My mother-in-law took my DD shoe shopping the other day and my DD told her you don't by me anything. MIL said I just bought you shoes my DD then said you buy me things I need not things I want. DD said I give you hugs and kisses when you ask and want them why don't you buy we something I want. DD got a new webkins on the way home. MIL couldn't resit the logic of a 5 year old.


----------



## WhiteRabbit21

Yes they do, and I am living proof. I absolutely love everything disney. I have been to DW twice. One at 16 and once at 18. I am currently 21 years old and am more than proud to be a disney fanatic. My fiance and her family are huge disney fans too. Were going in 2009 for two weeks. I can hardly wait.  Hope to hear from others as to when they are going next.


----------



## nurse.darcy

WhiteRabbit21 said:


> Yes they do, and I am living proof. I absolutely love everything disney. I have been to DW twice. One at 16 and once at 18. I am currently 21 years old and am more than proud to be a disney fanatic. My fiance and her family are huge disney fans too. Were going in 2009 for two weeks. I can hardly wait.  Hope to hear from others as to when they are going next.



DLR tomorrow with my son, WDW with DIS friends in May, and WDW with my son in August. . .possibly a trip to WDW at Christmas?. . .not sure on that one yet. . .


----------



## acm563

WhiteRabbit21 said:


> Yes they do, and I am living proof. I absolutely love everything disney. I have been to DW twice. One at 16 and once at 18. I am currently 21 years old and am more than proud to be a disney fanatic. My fiance and her family are huge disney fans too. Were going in 2009 for two weeks. I can hardly wait.  Hope to hear from others as to when they are going next.



Hey WR and I just got back March 5th (keep an AP) going again with DIS friends(DFF) in May, yay!! Then back in June with DS, then for Halloween and Christmas with DS...and I am sure there will be at least one more thrown in.


----------



## R.S.Winters

so... I'm still here, and still single... lol.
DIS Dating has failed me so far... do I get 6 months free like the one advertised on TV haha...


----------



## Master Mason

Definately going to DL the 28th and 29th, and hell maybe even the 30th.  Might go next week if the older boy wants to go still up in the air.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Definately going to DL the 28th and 29th, and hell maybe even the 30th.  Might go next week if the older boy wants to go still up in the air.



Think I am actually off work that weekend. . .might have to make another trekk to DLR. . .lol.


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> DLR tomorrow with my son, WDW with DIS friends in May, and WDW with my son in August. . .possibly a trip to WDW at Christmas?. . .not sure on that one yet. . .


You won't regret going to WDW in Dec...it's beautiful. It's my favorite time to go, whenever possible.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> You won't regret going to WDW in Dec...it's beautiful. It's my favorite time to go, whenever possible.



I'll have to remember that. . .You wouldn't happen to know anyone who might want to go then?


----------



## BigRedGoat

NJGuy3 said:


> You won't regret going to WDW in Dec...it's beautiful. It's my favorite time to go, whenever possible.



I just did my last vacation in December and I have to agree. I don't think me and my girlfriend will ever go any other time of year. 15 minute lines, and 70-80 degree weather make for a perfect trip, and a nice escape from the brutal NY winters.


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Think I am actually off work that weekend. . .might have to make another trekk to DLR. . .lol.



Sounds good come on over....


----------



## GregC

Yeah I am another fanatic..sometimes i feel like i should get councelling because i dream of being at Disneyland and riding rides almost 3 or 4 times a week..all ending with the burden of sadness of leaving the park.Is that really bad or am I not the only one that has those dreams?


----------



## ttester9612

GregC said:


> Yeah I am another fanatic..sometimes i feel like i should get councelling because i dream of being at Disneyland and riding rides almost 3 or 4 times a week..all ending with the burden of sadness of leaving the park.Is that really bad or am I not the only one that has those dreams?



I've had that feeling for DW.  I have to say, never been to DL, but some of us are looking at going there in 2009.  Right now, there a bunch of us Disners going this May to DW and we're parting at the POP.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll have to remember that. . .You wouldn't happen to know anyone who might want to go then?




Hey Darcy, Catch up with me on the Christmas time at WDW and I will let you know the dates Genesis and i are going...It is indeed beautiful there at Christmas, we go every year...(not for christmas day tho, we did that once and that didnt work for us as we are too much into family for Christmas)


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I've had that feeling for DW.  I have to say, never been to DL, but some of us are looking at going there in 2009.  Right now, there a bunch of us Disners going this May to DW and we're parting at the POP.



Hi T  I think another friend of mine put it best...WDW is "home" ...


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hey Darcy, Catch up with me on the Christmas time at WDW and I will let you know the dates Genesis and i are going...It is indeed beautiful there at Christmas, we go every year...(not for christmas day tho, we did that once and that didnt work for us as we are too much into family for Christmas)



Hey girl, will do. . .not exactly sure when we might want to go. . .It would be an adults trip for me. . .as my son is in school during this time (don't mind pulling him out for ONE day but not an entire week. . .lol


----------



## BigRedGoat

24 year old WDW fanatic here. 3 trips in the last 3 years (with girlfriend and friends), plus about 5 others with my family when I was younger. I had the pleasure in 2006 to take my best friend Diana, of 15 years on her first ever trip to WDW. Sharing the trip with someone who has never been there before made it so much more fun.

I'm not your typical Disney fan either, I have long hair, a beard, play drums in a metal band, and work on and race muscle cars. I'd post a photo, but apparently I'm not allowed to yet


----------



## Carrieannew

BigRedGoat said:


> 24 year old WDW fanatic here. 3 trips in the last 3 years (with girlfriend and friends), plus about 5 others with my family when I was younger. I had the pleasure in 2006 to take my best friend Diana, of 15 years on her first ever trip to WDW. Sharing the trip with someone who has never been there before made it so much more fun.
> 
> I'm not your typical Disney fan either, I have long hair, a beard, play drums in a metal band, and work on and race muscle cars. I'd post a photo, but apparently I'm not allowed to yet



Is that your car in the picture???


----------



## BrizMarc

BigRedGoat said:


> I'm not your typical Disney fan either, I have long hair, a beard, play drums in a metal band, and work on and race muscle cars.(



We come from all walks of life. Thats why Disney is so cool


----------



## Mouse Windu

I'm almost 50 and my DW and I have been going every year in April on our anniversery.  We're going to be there for our 30th Anniversery in April from the 19th through the 24th.  I love to go, it brings out the child in me.  As soon as I get there all my stress and troubles seem to vanish.  When we get home all I want to do is start planning our next trip.


----------



## Sha

Mouse Windu said:


> I'm almost 50 and my DW and I have been going every year in April on our anniversery.  We're going to be there for our 30th Anniversery in April from the 19th through the 24th.  I love to go, it brings out the child in me.  As soon as I get there all my stress and troubles seem to vanish.  When we get home all I want to do is start planning our next trip.



Congrats on the anniversary! I can relate to the stress and trouble vanishing upon arrival... just did that last weekend


----------



## ANTSS2001

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



I have a few friends who are more fanatic than I am and who are of the male species... so you are not the only one !!!


----------



## BigRedGoat

Carrieannew said:


> Is that your car in the picture???



Yea, that was my 2004 GTO. I have another one now, same thing, but it's blue and much faster. I also have a 1970 Chevelle  that I've been restoring.


----------



## Carrieannew

BigRedGoat said:


> Yea, that was my 2004 GTO. I have another one now, same thing, but it's blue and much faster. I also have a 1970 Chevelle  that I've been restoring.



Very cool!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Ive started planning my annual 2 week pilgrimage to WDW starting the week after Thanksgiving.  I love going down than the weather is fantastic the crowds are small even with the POP Warner football championships you just need to steer clear of the economy resorts. A friend is thinking of bringing his family down for the first week so I maybe staying outside for that part but if not it's solo again for the whole 2 weeks. Every time I go down I plan on looking for a dis meet and keep getting so tied up in my trip I forget till Im down there. Hopefully I remember this time! Ya Right


----------



## ttester9612

NH_Bubba said:


> I’ve started planning my annual 2 week pilgrimage to WDW starting the week after Thanksgiving.  I love going down than the weather is fantastic the crowds are small even with the POP Warner football championships you just need to steer clear of the economy resorts. A friend is thinking of bringing his family down for the first week so I maybe staying outside for that part but if not it's solo again for the whole 2 weeks. Every time I go down I plan on looking for a dis meet and keep getting so tied up in my trip I forget till I’m down there. Hopefully I remember this time! Ya Right



When are you going?  There's a bunch of us going May 14-19.


----------



## Mouse Windu

Sha said:


> Congrats on the anniversary! I can relate to the stress and trouble vanishing upon arrival... just did that last weekend


Thanks, we can't wait to go, 30 days and counting.  You just got back?  Where did you stay?


----------



## curcurt

I have been over dozen times since 1975. Heading there tomorrow afternoon for an Easter trip with my wife and one of our sons. Our son is marching in the Disney parade on Friday with his high school band. He will return 2010 to march again and we will be there again. 

We just love to get away to a less stressful world, Disney World.


----------



## CommunicoreGal

They definately exist.  My husband who is 30 has been to Disney probably just under 100 times.  He introduced me to the World and I too am now hooked.  We even got engaged in Disney and almost had a Disney Wedding...Neither were my idea.

They're out there trust me


----------



## Greyfriars Bobby

When I was first forced to come to Florida and "do Disney" with the kids I put up every excuse under the sun not to travel, but as soon as I arrived the magic started to work 
Our coming trip in May will be the 14th since 1992 and would have been our 15th had I not fell ill last year, six hours before the flight I recovered in 24hrs but missed the holiday.
I can't wait for May 2nd.


----------



## acm563

Greyfriars Bobby said:


> When I was first forced to come to Florida and "do Disney" with the kids I put up every excuse under the sun not to travel, but as soon as I arrived the magic started to work
> Our coming trip in May will be the 14th since 1992 and would have been our 15th had I not fell ill last year, six hours before the flight I recovered in 24hrs but missed the holiday.
> I can't wait for May 2nd.



Yes the Disney Magic is addictive ...and idk I think I would have went to WDW anyway...lol....and yay on upcoming May vacation...


----------



## stitch90210

Another DisneyNut here 
M/39/divorced/no kids I have been too DW Fl too many times to count. I would love to find my Happily Ever After to share that with


----------



## stopher1

MOST DEFINITELY!  A 37 yr old guy here - who's spent the past 36 yrs enjoying Disney parks east and west.  Grew up in So. Cal, and practically lived at DL.  I first met Mickey when I was 1 1/2 and have been enamored of all things Disney ever since.  I worked at DL in H.S. and college, and have lots of friends that did the same, some still do.  Took my first trip to WDW when I was 21 and haven't turned back since.  I took my DW on our honeymoon to WDW - and have spent the past decade immersing my children to the wonders of the Disney way of life.  

I'm an AP holder of both DL and WDW.  When we moved to the midwest, lots of friends thought I'd go through withdrawl - and that's true - but I get my fixes online daily, and then I to go to both realms every few months when my work travels take me to visit clients - and then of course, where else is there to vacation?!?  (I was at WDW just 5 weeks ago, and DL 2 weeks ago - and get to go back to DL in another 4 weeks...true it's not the same as when my wife and I lived just 10 minutes from DL and we could just pop over for dinner or to ride one thing and head home...but you take what you can get, right?)


----------



## nurse.darcy

stitch90210 said:


> Another DisneyNut here
> M/39/divorced/no kids I have been too DW Fl too many times to count. I would love to find my Happily Ever After to share that with



Well, You need to find yourself at our other thread that is MOST popular. . .the males need more representation. . .Its usually near the TOP of this board. . .

Edited to add. . .its the "are there any SINGLE disney male fans out there. . .It's like the 3rd installment of this thread because it keeps getting too long and bogging down the boards. . .


----------



## NH_Bubba

ttester9612 said:


> When are you going?  There's a bunch of us going May 14-19.



TTester - Wont be there in May  but I'm looking at doing a shirt trip Sept. 4th to the 9th and than the first 2 weeks of Dec . Hopfully I can find roups going down. I love going to the Adventures Club abd Jelly Rolls and it'd probly be even more fun with a group.


----------



## stitch90210

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, You need to find yourself at our other thread that is MOST popular. . .the males need more representation. . .Its usually near the TOP of this board. . .
> 
> Edited to add. . .its the "are there any SINGLE disney male fans out there. . .It's like the 3rd installment of this thread because it keeps getting too long and bogging down the boards. . .




Well, I have lurked there as well but it seems like you ladies like to gang up on a single guy in there and I am not certain I am up to the challenge. 
What are YOUR stats btw.
Well, I have to go for now but will try to lurk more often, but before anyone asks I do not have a myspace or a facebook or anything similar. I like for people to get to know me for me not for what they happen to think I look like.


----------



## Carrieannew

stitch90210 said:


> Well, I have lurked there as well but it seems like you ladies like to gang up on a single guy in there and I am not certain I am up to the challenge.
> What are YOUR stats btw.
> Well, I have to go for now but will try to lurk more often, but before anyone asks I do not have a myspace or a facebook or anything similar. I like for people to get to know me for me not for what they happen to think I look like.



 stitch is my favorite character


----------



## stitch90210

Carrieannew said:


> stitch is my favorite character



Yes mine too obviously. and of course you know the 90210 part came in from the robot before the "ride" saying the 90210 part. and i was lurking some mor eon the other thread    looks like a few of you are going in may


----------



## Carrieannew

stitch90210 said:


> Yes mine too obviously. and of course you know the 90210 part came in from the robot before the "ride" saying the 90210 part. and i was lurking some mor eon the other thread    looks like a few of you are going in may



Yup. There are probably 15 or so maybe less now going to WDW around the middle of May. 

You mean the 90210 didnt come from the show beverly hill 90210 hehe you can admit it if it did


----------



## stitch90210

Carrieannew said:


> Yup. There are probably 15 or so maybe less now going to WDW around the middle of May.
> 
> You mean the 90210 didnt come from the show beverly hill 90210 hehe you can admit it if it did



unfortunately not was never my type of show. and how are you this morning. and that is quite a group going then. have many met before or are related or something


----------



## Carrieannew

stitch90210 said:


> unfortunately not was never my type of show. and how are you this morning. and that is quite a group going then. have many met before or are related or something



Good Morning 

Pretty tired this morning but awake. 

Some have meet before. There have been some meets over the past few years. Some know each other. Its a great group of people. 

I took a solo trip in Feb and met a few of the people from that thread. But will meet the rest for the first time in May.


----------



## nurse.darcy

stitch90210 said:


> Well, I have lurked there as well but it seems like you ladies like to gang up on a single guy in there and I am not certain I am up to the challenge.
> What are YOUR stats btw.
> Well, I have to go for now but will try to lurk more often, but before anyone asks I do not have a myspace or a facebook or anything similar. I like for people to get to know me for me not for what they happen to think I look like.



Okay, I am 47 and divorced, have a 15 YO son and am absolutely crazy about all things Disney. ..but then again, that's just me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Pretty tired this morning but awake.
> 
> Some have meet before. There have been some meets over the past few years. Some know each other. Its a great group of people.
> 
> I took a solo trip in Feb and met a few of the people from that thread. But will meet the rest for the first time in May.



Yeah, what Carrie Said. . .


----------



## stitch90210

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Pretty tired this morning but awake.
> 
> Some have meet before. There have been some meets over the past few years. Some know each other. Its a great group of people.
> 
> I took a solo trip in Feb and met a few of the people from that thread. But will meet the rest for the first time in May.



sorry. knock on the door earlier and just now finding time to get back on. i am not sure i would enjoy a solo trip. my bother and i normally go my favorite time is christmas. my next trip i am planning for june if everything goes ok, a star wars weekend


----------



## stitch90210

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am 47 and divorced, have a 15 YO son and am absolutely crazy about all things Disney. ..but then again, that's just me.



from what i read that is all on this board it is nice to know there are so many disney nuts out there


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> from what i read that is all on this board it is nice to know there are so many disney nuts out there



HIya Stitch, couldnt remember if I said   that earlier and too tired to scroll back and check... "welcome" 
As for your post about the women on the other board ........................well what can I say..................but I agree with Darcy get yourself on over there. I for one play nicely, would NEVER dream of asking a guy if he had a myspace or anything, I mean geesh that would be like we were trying to get a look at you or something...


----------



## ANTSS2001

stitch90210 said:


> Another DisneyNut here
> M/39/divorced/no kids I have been too DW Fl too many times to count. I would love to find my Happily Ever After to share that with



well if you are going to be Home on or during Swept. 6 to 13th... there is an on going solo trip planned and there's a handful of us who have planned lunches and dinners almost everyday... c'mon down   YOu never know your Princess might just be waiting by our table...


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, You need to find yourself at our other thread that is MOST popular. . .the males need more representation. . .Its usually near the TOP of this board. . .
> 
> Edited to add. . .its the "are there any SINGLE disney male fans out there. . .It's like the 3rd installment of this thread because it keeps getting too long and bogging down the boards. . .



nurse darcy!!!  I cannot find the new link anymore  can you pm me the link ???  pretty please with sugar on it...


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> sorry. knock on the door earlier and just now finding time to get back on. i am not sure i would enjoy a solo trip. my bother and i normally go my favorite time is christmas. my next trip i am planning for june if everything goes ok, a star wars weekend



Hey Stitch, when are you going for Star Wars Weekend...My son and I will be there June 19-23rd and Christmas at WDW is beautiful, we go every year in December, normally the week before Christmas and come home Christmas eve but it looks like this year will be a bit earlier.


----------



## ksloane

Well I read through the first several pages of this and then realized how long it was and gave up... 

Single mom here, 28.  I have a beautiful 7 year old Princess.  We took our first trip together (I had been as a child) in Summer 2006 and now we are both obsessed. Had a wonderful long trip in December (Christmas in Disney is AMAZING!) and now planning a birthday trip for her in August.  I don't think anyone we know understands our love....


----------



## NH_Bubba

Just thought I'd stop by and wish everyone a Happy Easter and wish the best to you and yours


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> nurse darcy!!!  I cannot find the new link anymore  can you pm me the link ???  pretty please with sugar on it...



Timmy my friend. . .here ya go. . .if it doesn't link its just because I am too tired to have done it right. . .just copy and paste. . .I am sure you know what to do. . .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1722052


----------



## stitch90210

checked out the other thread and it looks like a lot is going on over there so I did leave a post but will probably just lurk as I have been doing over here for a while


----------



## NJGuy3

*Happy* belated *Easter* everyone!


----------



## MrJT

I didn't read the whole thread (it's kind of big) but I am a 36 year old straight married man.
Huge Disney freak.  I love Mickey Mouse.  People say that I have a shrine to him in my living room.  There are only 4 snowglobes (3 from the Disney Store, the other is a small one from CVS), a couple of pictures and all 4 of his Walt Disney Treasures.  And the throw blanket on the couch.
There is another throwblanket with Pooh & friends on the couch as well.
One of my all time favorite movies is Beauty And The Beast (followed closely by The Little Mermaid).  At Christmas time, my Disney fever explodes throughout the house.  A lot more decorations.  Most of the tree is covered with Disney ornaments (maybe 10% is not Disney).
I own about 15 or 16 Mickey T-shirts.  I am always looking for more.  That is one of the reasons that I am sad that my local Disney store has closed .
I have 3 Mickey watches.  One is kind of old, it has a hologram background.  But it needs a new band and a battery.  I have another colorful one with a brown leather band.  And then I have a silver faced one, that I removed the black band, and replaced it with a metal-linked one.  And that is my dressy watch.
I have 5 or six Mickey hats (2 from WDW, one from DL Paris).  I also have a couple of other caps.
I have all the Platinum DVDs.  I have 4 Disney CDs (3 best of, and the Happiest Celebration disk-I'm listening right now)
I am sure there is more, but that's long enough for now.


----------



## acm563

MrJT said:


> I didn't read the whole thread (it's kind of big) but I am a 36 year old straight married man.
> Huge Disney freak.  I love Mickey Mouse.  People say that I have a shrine to him in my living room.  There are only 4 snowglobes (3 from the Disney Store, the other is a small one from CVS), a couple of pictures and all 4 of his Walt Disney Treasures.  And the throw blanket on the couch.
> There is another throwblanket with Pooh & friends on the couch as well.
> One of my all time favorite movies is Beauty And The Beast (followed closely by The Little Mermaid).  At Christmas time, my Disney fever explodes throughout the house.  A lot more decorations.  Most of the tree is covered with Disney ornaments (maybe 10% is not Disney).
> I own about 15 or 16 Mickey T-shirts.  I am always looking for more.  That is one of the reasons that I am sad that my local Disney store has closed .
> I have 3 Mickey watches.  One is kind of old, it has a hologram background.  But it needs a new band and a battery.  I have another colorful one with a brown leather band.  And then I have a silver faced one, that I removed the black band, and replaced it with a metal-linked one.  And that is my dressy watch.
> I have 5 or six Mickey hats (2 from WDW, one from DL Paris).  I also have a couple of other caps.
> I have all the Platinum DVDs.  I have 4 Disney CDs (3 best of, and the Happiest Celebration disk-I'm listening right now)
> I am sure there is more, but that's long enough for now.


----------



## indians3452

I'm a bigger Disney Fanatic then my girlfriend and anyone else I know. Anywhere you look in my room their is a disney thing. I have at Disney on my mind almost always. My PS3 hard drive is Full of disney movies and shows. I also am getting a mickey and goofy tattoo


----------



## captaindavidhook

i must admit until recently i wasn;t that big fan of disney but things change...im going to disney in august with brother,sister in law and niece...im really excited about it and have been on the site everyday for 2 weeks now and allears site learning so much stuff about disney..im so psyched about the trip...so yeah u could say i am a male fantatic and they do exist


----------



## ttester9612

indians3452 said:


> I'm a bigger Disney Fanatic then my girlfriend and anyone else I know. Anywhere you look in my room their is a disney thing. I have at Disney on my mind almost always. My PS3 hard drive is Full of disney movies and shows. I also am getting a mickey and goofy tattoo





captaindavidhook said:


> i must admit until recently i wasn;t that big fan of disney but things change...im going to disney in august with brother,sister in law and niece...im really excited about it and have been on the site everyday for 2 weeks now and allears site learning so much stuff about disney..im so psyched about the trip...so yeah u could say i am a male fantatic and they do exist



  Welcome To the Boards.


----------



## topsy

Hi everyone! Are there any single guys in the 20-25 age range on here?! I'll be moving to Florida in December for a year to take part in a Disney International programme and would LOVE to meet a guy who loves Disney as much as me!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Still no single guys checking out this thread?
Aw man...
Lol

Dx


----------



## MrJT

R.S.Winters said:


> Still no single guys checking out this thread?
> Aw man...
> Lol
> 
> Dx


All of us good ones are taken


----------



## mjperry

Well ladies there is one last good one left, Me Im M 31 single and love WDW 
O not true Im m 31 and very single and looking for my princess. you can find me on myspace camguy440 are yahoo camguy202 hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

mjperry said:


> Well ladies there is one last good one left, Me Im M 31 single and love WDW
> O not true Im m 31 and very single and looking for my princess. you can find me on myspace camguy440 are yahoo camguy202 hope to hear from you soon.



Its 3 a.m. here and Yahoo is having issues. . .I will try again later to add. . .or you can click on my y link. . .

Nevermind, got it to work. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, just to reitterate here. . .this thread is for ANY disney male fanatics. . .the other thread is for SINGLE Disney male (or whatever) fanatics. . .and if you met on Disboards and have since begun a relationship, then by all means post on either thread and let us know. .. we all love living vicariously through others. . .


----------



## CinRell

Amen to what Darcy said!  Singular disney fanatics.. or those recently in one who want to share their story.. or those on the verge of single-hood.....please join us!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1722052


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> .and if you met on Disboards and have since begun a relationship, then by all means post on either thread and let us know. .. we all love living vicariously through others. . .




Well gosh..I hate to brag ya know...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Well gosh..I hate to brag ya know...



Randy. . .you are too funny. . .


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Well gosh..I hate to brag ya know...



    Magic Does Happen on the DISboards


----------



## captaindavidhook

R.S.Winters said:


> Still no single guys checking out this thread?
> Aw man...
> Lol
> 
> Dx





im a single guy..35 from nj no kids never married just me ...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi single guys!


----------



## Starkiss

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just to reitterate here. . .this thread is for ANY disney male fanatics. . .the other thread is for SINGLE Disney male (or whatever) fanatics. . .and if you met on Disboards and have since begun a relationship, then by all means post on either thread and let us know. .. we all love living vicariously through others. . .



THAT IS SOOOO TRUE DARCY!!!   I love being happy for others who have found that magical spark, instead of jealous and cynical!!!


----------



## Starkiss

captaindavidhook said:


> im a single guy..35 from nj no kids never married just me ...



Hi David!!


----------



## disney808

disney fanatic from CA here!


----------



## NJGuy3

More proof that male Disney fans exist. I recently completed this project over the weekend...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> More proof that male Disney fans exist. I recently completed this project over the weekend...



Those are awesome Leo!! Nice job!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Cool Pictures Leo!!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Those are awesome Leo!! Nice job!



Thanks...glad you enjoyed them. I took the pics myself during previous trips to 'The World'.
I have friends who work for a printing company, they did the 24"x36" enlargements for me and did an excellent job...gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## NJGuy3

disneyfanx3 said:


> Cool Pictures Leo!!



Thank you...glad to see everyone's enjoying them.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Leo, those are awesome pics. . .I really like the way the epcot and DHS pics frame the castle. . .that is just awesome the way they are hung. . .and if you didn't know the tree of life, you might just think its a scenery shot in your dining area. . .very nice. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Leo, those are awesome pics. . .I really like the way the epcot and DHS pics frame the castle. . .that is just awesome the way they are hung. . .and if you didn't know the tree of life, you might just think its a scenery shot in your dining area. . .very nice. . .



Thanks...glad you enjoyed them. You know me and my OCD...they had to be perfect when I mounted them to the wall. Took the time measuring, leveling and masking the wall. 
I took the pics myself during previous trips to 'The World'.
I gotta give credit to my friends who work for a printing company, they did the 24"x36" enlargements for me and did an excellent job...


----------



## ahoff

nice pics, and I have to add that that is the cleanest single guy's place I have ever seen.  But where is the pool table?


----------



## Quiksilvr

I'll add myself to the list of guys who love Disney (especially WDW).  It's one of those things I have to keep quiet about because I'm a lawyer at a big (500+) law firm full of people who don't understand (and who don't want to understand) a Disney obsession.  I've loved Disney since I was a kid, however, so I plan on continuing that trend even if I have to keep it quiet at work.


----------



## ttester9612

Quiksilvr said:


> I'll add myself to the list of guys who love Disney (especially WDW).  It's one of those things I have to keep quiet about because I'm a lawyer at a big (500+) law firm full of people who don't understand (and who don't want to understand) a Disney obsession.  I've loved Disney since I was a kid, however, so I plan on continuing that trend even if I have to keep it quiet at work.



Well hello neighbor and    I know what you mean, there's only one other person in our Agency that loves Disney as much as I but the others just don't seem to get it.


----------



## Starkiss

NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks...glad you enjoyed them. You know me and my OCD...they had to be perfect when I mounted them to the wall. Took the time measuring, leveling and masking the wall.
> I took the pics myself during previous trips to 'The World'.
> I gotta give credit to my friends who work for a printing company, they did the 24"x36" enlargements for me and did an excellent job...



Leo, your photos are FANTASTIC!!  I would have never guessed you did them yourself!  I have to learn how to hang things the right way.  I can get them up on the wall, but I know they could be...evened up...a little better.  Don't worry about the OCD...we're all OCD in some way Enjoy your evening...and your new deco!


----------



## Starkiss

Quiksilvr said:


> I'll add myself to the list of guys who love Disney (especially WDW).  It's one of those things I have to keep quiet about because I'm a lawyer at a big (500+) law firm full of people who don't understand (and who don't want to understand) a Disney obsession.  I've loved Disney since I was a kid, however, so I plan on continuing that trend even if I have to keep it quiet at work.



 Don't worry....you're secret is safe with us!


----------



## Stinkerbell2007

Throwing myself into this.   Almost 30, never married  DISNEY lover here!  My friends think I'm nuts!  Very new to this whole internet thing and not sure what I'm comfortable with disclosing just yet.  I've heard way too many horror stories!

However, nothing ventured, nothing gained.  Right?


----------



## Quiksilvr

ttester9612 said:


> Well hello neighbor and    I know what you mean, there's only one other person in our Agency that loves Disney as much as I but the others just don't seem to get it.



It's frustrating.  Most of my colleagues here are a little to snobby to deign to go somewhere like WDW (unless, of course, it's with their kids for a once-in-a-lifetime pilgrimage).  They'd rather go sit on a beach in some exotic locale that's popular to Europeans.  I guess it makes them feel more worldly, I dunno.  I'm probably also the only one who will admit to having a Disney movie collection.  Whatever, it makes us happy.


----------



## Quiksilvr

Starkiss said:


> Don't worry....you're secret is safe with us!



Thanks!  Before I discovered these boards several months ago, I figured I was just an oddball who still liked going to WDW as an adult.  Hah...little did I know that it's not so odd after all.


----------



## ttester9612

Stinkerbell2007 said:


> Throwing myself into this.   Almost 30, never married  DISNEY lover here!  My friends think I'm nuts!  Very new to this whole internet thing and not sure what I'm comfortable with disclosing just yet.  I've heard way too many horror stories!
> 
> However, nothing ventured, nothing gained.  Right?





Quiksilvr said:


> It's frustrating.  Most of my colleagues here are a little to snobby to deign to go somewhere like WDW (unless, of course, it's with their kids for a once-in-a-lifetime pilgrimage).  They'd rather go sit on a beach in some exotic locale that's popular to Europeans.  I guess it makes them feel more worldly, I dunno.  I'm probably also the only one who will admit to having a Disney movie collection.  Whatever, it makes us happy.



Hey if your single come join us on the singles thread, the link is below.  It's a good way to meet other singles who have the love for Disney.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24162357#post24162357


----------



## NJGuy3

ahoff said:


> nice pics, and I have to add that that is the cleanest single guy's place I have ever seen.  But where is the pool table?



Thanks
As far as having a clean place, it's part of my OCD!  
No room for a pool table.


----------



## NJGuy3

Starkiss said:


> Leo, your photos are FANTASTIC!!  I would have never guessed you did them yourself!  I have to learn how to hang things the right way.  I can get them up on the wall, but I know they could be...evened up...a little better.  Don't worry about the OCD...we're all OCD in some way Enjoy your evening...and your new deco!



Thanks....after several hundred photos taken of the 'World', I had picked those 4.  I wanted to start with the 4 park icons.
Stay tuned, my next couple enlargements will be monorail pics...which is my fav icon of Disney.
I'd be more than happy to help a fellow Dis fan hang some photos.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Quiksilvr said:


> Thanks!  Before I discovered these boards several months ago, I figured I was just an oddball who still liked going to WDW as an adult.  Hah...little did I know that it's not so odd after all.




No, you are among like-minded adults here.  It is nothing to be ashamed of. I love Disney.  It is not as weird as ya thought!


----------



## avenueqpat

I am a total Disney Fanatic - 26 year old guy here.

I just did a tour of Peter Pan (The Mary Martin version not the Disney) and I played the keyboard "Tinkerbell" sound, and since I got that I got back into Disney a lot.

When we were in I think Stockton Cali, we took a day trip to Disneyland and I was hooked - thats why I am doing this trip so close to that one.


----------



## R.S.Winters

avenueqpat said:


> I am a total Disney Fanatic - 26 year old guy here.
> 
> I just did a tour of Peter Pan (The Mary Martin version not the Disney) and I played the keyboard "Tinkerbell" sound, and since I got that I got back into Disney a lot.
> 
> When we were in I think Stockton Cali, we took a day trip to Disneyland and I was hooked - thats why I am doing this trip so close to that one.



Welcome!  

Dx


----------



## neonjeckel

28 year old Disney loving guy here.  I have not been to WDW since spring of 06 and am dying to get back.  I am planning to go in the fall of this year or spring of next year.  I just found this board and wanted to get involved.


----------



## ttester9612

neonjeckel said:


> 28 year old Disney loving guy here.  I have not been to WDW since spring of 06 and am dying to get back.  I am planning to go in the fall of this year or spring of next year.  I just found this board and wanted to get involved.



Welcome Neon...come join us over on the Singles who love Disney thread. here's the link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24224611#post24224611


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I had promised to post a couple pics of my artwork in response to leo's pics of his Disney pics... so here is my orange living room and pics of my art..










I think the angle I took the pics didn't help make my amateur art look any better, but I love them..lol

And no straight edges or perfectionist OCD levelers were used to hang them...LOL And they don't look tooo bad.  I think..lol

Just to Disney this post up, I will throw in one of my favorite pics...taken last year early December...


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I had promised to post a couple pics of my artwork in response to leo's pics of his Disney pics... so here is my orange living room and pics of my art..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the angle I took the pics didn't help make my amateur art look any better, but I love them..lol
> 
> And no straight edges or perfectionist OCD levelers were used to hang them...LOL And they don't look tooo bad.  I think..lol



Your artwork looks great! 
The black & whites really pop off the orange walls...I like it.
Maybe we should begin a ' disney/personal artwork interior decor' thread...lol


----------



## CinRell

Jaded I love it. YOu're talented, girlfriend!

And that pic of the castle is stunning.

Great work


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Your artwork looks great!
> The black & whites really pop off the orange walls...I like it.
> Maybe we should begin a ' disney/personal artwork interior decor' thread...lol



LOL you should see my window treatment, a bunch of scarves that I designed and hung myself... love it..LOL I desided to go with black/white only on the walls for that "pop" 
An interior design decor thread sounds awesome..LOL



CinRell said:


> Jaded I love it. YOu're talented, girlfriend!
> 
> And that pic of the castle is stunning.
> 
> Great work




Thanks!!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL you should see my window treatment, a bunch of scarves that I designed and hung myself... love it..LOL I desided to go with black/white only on the walls for that "pop"
> An interior design decor thread sounds awesome..LOL



Yeah, I 'd like to see it. Save it for the 'interior decor' thread...lol


----------



## Tony NY

what I'm 29 yr old and a mets fan and I love disney .


----------



## CinRell

Tony NY said:


> what I'm 29 yr old and a mets fan and I love disney .



Hi tony!  Join us in the thread in my sig... I'm sure you'll get lots of baseball talk there


----------



## Donald_Quackers

34 yrs man here and I love Disney.  I don't quite have the complex setups like some here, but I do have a really nice suede jacket with a 'sport' logo M on the front, and I got another when it was on sale at the Poly.

Have a lanyard and set of pins when I was in the hot seat for Who Wants to be a Millionaire?  I would've had 16,000 points, but I missed a question and left my 'phone a complete stranger' lifeline hanging.  

I also have tons of Disney t-shirts that I wear, including a polo shirt I wear to work.

Going solo on a Disney Cruise in December, and staying at a resort (probably Pop Century) after as well for a couple days.


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Yup, you're not the only guy here.  Age 23, just found the boards a couple of days ago.


----------



## Jazmine8

Tony Ny and The 102nd Dalmation  There are a few other great singles threads I'm sure you all will find out about. Jump on in the water's fine Oh 102nd Dlamation I see your in Seattle. I'll be flying there and stopping on my way to Alaska in 9 days. What's the weather been like there now?
KIM


----------



## R.S.Winters

Welcome to the newbies!!
Woo! More people to join our insane club!! Lol.

I'm Dan... You will get used to the insanity of this board and my obscure comments lol...

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

To All the Newbies


----------



## GrumpyNee

Quiksilvr said:


> I'll add myself to the list of guys who love Disney (especially WDW).  It's one of those things I have to keep quiet about because I'm a lawyer at a big (500+) law firm full of people who don't understand (and who don't want to understand) a Disney obsession.  I've loved Disney since I was a kid, however, so I plan on continuing that trend even if I have to keep it quiet at work.



I have to do the same thing at work.  I am 38 and single and people at work assume I'm taking my niece on my upcoming trip. When they hear I am going solo they just stop talking and look uncomfortable.
I LOVE Disney and people just don't get it ~ where else can you go and act like a kid and no one looks twice?I can't wait to go   

 2 weeks until my next trip!!!! Staying at POR for 8 nts


----------



## nurse.darcy

GrumpyNee said:


> I have to do the same thing at work.  I am 38 and single and people at work assume I'm taking my niece on my upcoming trip. When they hear I am going solo they just stop talking and look uncomfortable.
> I LOVE Disney and people just don't get it ~ where else can you go and act like a kid and no one looks twice?I can't wait to go
> 
> 2 weeks until my next trip!!!! Staying at POR for 8 nts



Welcome and stats please. . .the girls around here LOVE guys who travel solo. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good night. . .need sleep for work. . .


----------



## GrumpyNee

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome and stats please. . .the girls around here LOVE guys who travel solo. . .


Oops   ~ Sorry, I'm not a guy.  I just relate to the whole work atmosphere of people who don't get Disney.
I, too, am looking for the rare man who loves all things Disney.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Wow, did this thread die or what?!
It's cos I took a few weeks absence isn't it... You all couldn't live without me obviously!
Well, no fear, I am back!!!!

Dx


----------



## MockTurtle

I'm a recent convert to the Disney fanatics.  I went on a trip in October of 2007 and was kinda grumpy during the first part.  But, after riding Splash Mountain 10 times, Haunted Mansion 12 times, seeing Boo To You three times, and having a great dinner at Crystal Palace (Piglet was digging my flavor, apparently) - not to mention two nights of HHN - I became hooked.

I mean, I recently picked up Song of the South on Laserdisc via Ebay and can't wait to check it out.  Male Disney fanatics to indeed exist.


----------



## topsy

Is it considered bad form to outright ask the guys on this thread if they're gay or straight?! Sometimes it's hard to tell with Disney fanatics!


----------



## Sha

Welcome Newbies... 

Topsy, maybe one of the guys will answer you on that one.  

Dan I dont think it got killed... it just there are a lot of threads to keep up with as Darcy said somewhere else.


----------



## Master Mason

topsy said:


> Is it considered bad form to outright ask the guys on this thread if they're gay or straight?! Sometimes it's hard to tell with Disney fanatics!




As far as I know, Dan is the only one here that has said they are gay.  I guess if you have a question ask.


----------



## MockTurtle

topsy said:


> Is it considered bad form to outright ask the guys on this thread if they're gay or straight?! Sometimes it's hard to tell with Disney fanatics!




I'm new, so I don't know much about board etiquette.. but I'll just say that my preference is Belle as opposed to Gaston.


----------



## ttester9612

to the newbies..don't forget to check out the other singles thread..


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning peeps... just got back yesterday... it was an awesome trip since I was able to spend it with a very good diser bestfriend... she is getting married in Sept. and this trip was my birthday weekend slash pre pre bachelorette trip... yes!! her Prince finally woke up  

now that April trip is over.. I am ready to sit still!!

Hope all is having a wonderful weekend.. a little bit gloomy here in Delaware County, Pa.  

Ok time to go back and read the threads I missed...

Any upcoming trips to Homeland ???


----------



## ChevyNat

Hello again, it's been soooooo long since I came and visit you guys around here. Just wanted to let you know that I'm leaving in 7days to WDW. I will try to come around more often!


----------



## BigRedGoat

topsy said:


> Is it considered bad form to outright ask the guys on this thread if they're gay or straight?! Sometimes it's hard to tell with Disney fanatics!



Straight here. 

Ha, finally have enough posts to put up a picture of myself!

By The Way: I'm not always this grumpy, but I had just lost a race.





Here's me in the middle, mid-way through a hilarious story. Also mid-way through my 5th margarita, lol.





And me losing at beer pong. You can tell how much my shot sucked by the expression on my friend Bobby's face.





Like a said earlier, I'm not your typical Disney fan.


----------



## ANTSS2001

MockTurtle said:


> I'm a recent convert to the Disney fanatics.  I went on a trip in October of 2007 and was kinda grumpy during the first part.  But, after riding Splash Mountain 10 times, *Haunted Mansion 12 times*, seeing Boo To You three times, and having a great dinner at Crystal Palace (Piglet was digging my flavor, apparently) - not to mention two nights of HHN - I became hooked.
> 
> Male Disney fanatics to indeed exist.




haunted mansion rocks!  Ohhhhhhh and the banana bread pudding at CP is to die for!!!

when do you go back to the promise land ??? There's a bunch of Solo Disers on the 1st week of September and we are doing the TOT meet on   Sept. 13  



topsy said:


> Sometimes it's hard to tell with Disney fanatics!



 
I just ask... 




BigRedGoat said:


> Like a said earlier, I'm not your typical Disney fan.





what is typical 


my co worker set me up for a blind date with her brother... all was well and dandy.. till we discuss likes and dislikes.... after the long chat... and had hang up... my co worker called me... and her brother told him that I must be crazy!!!  For going to WDW more than 3 times in a life time.. well you know what happened next...the date did not happened


----------



## REL1203

Very straight, happily married male here... Love Disney, and would go to WDW every year if the Wife didnt want to go to more tropical places... We still seem to go every 18months though


----------



## ChevyNat

ANTSS2001 said:


> my co worker set me up for a blind date with her brother... all was well and dandy.. till we discuss likes and dislikes.... after the long chat... and had hang up... my co worker called me... and her brother told him that I must be crazy!!!  For going to WDW more than 3 times in a life time.. well you know what happened next...the date did not happened



I would have did the same thing ha! ha!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ChevyNat said:


> I would have did the same thing ha! ha!





someday my CM   I mean my Prince will come


----------



## Murphman

Hi everyone!  Not that this hasn't been said hundreds of times but we do indeed exist!  

I was a bit of a late bloomer--always loved Disney but never was what I would call a fanatic....until I went with my wife, 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter last year.  Our first trip as a family to WDW!!!  We had an amazing time--best vacation ever--and i was as they say hooked!  Perhaps it was seeing it through my kids eyes that put me over the edge---whatever it was, I have since, been a true Disney fanatic!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## PGHProducer

24, male, and a HUGE Disney fan.  Still waiting to find my princess...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

topsy said:


> Is it considered bad form to outright ask the guys on this thread if they're gay or straight?! Sometimes it's hard to tell with Disney fanatics!



    

It has been a long time since I posted anything on the singles threads  , but this one made me .  My Disney  also .

Hello to everyone who remembers me, and hello to those I have not met before.

I am straight male who loves Disney., but I am very much involved with a  .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, are there any groups going to WDW or DL in Oct 08 ?


----------



## CinRell

BigRedGoat said:


> Like a said earlier, I'm not your typical Disney fan.



Great pics! You obviously know how to have fun


----------



## Bloodhound

NYDisneyKid said:


> Hello all male DISers. 55 yr old (straight) male Disney guy here. Moving from upstate NY to the 1st exit to Disney  off I-4 towards the end of October and will be buying an AP and going every day (God willing). Do I like Disney??  What do you think?   ºOº



Hi, have you gotten a lot of visit from your NY friends since the big move down south?


----------



## Bloodhound

KyDerbyMan said:


> <--- One right here
> 
> Took my DD last year and we just absolutely fell in love with WDW!  I've planned other trips since but life keeps getting in the way... DYING to get back down!



Hey good to see another Ky Dad on here, you dads should go check out the Dis Dads Club all you have to do is make a post to join.  Im trying to get caught up on this thread I just came across it...I hope all you Moms had a great Mothers Day.


----------



## Bloodhound

Dizmom0923 said:


> I know that feeling Nat.  I mean sure I need some time every now and then just to breathe but I love the feeling of them being at home in THERE OWN beds.
> 
> Sorry guys, me and Tequilla don't mix well.  I can do an extra spicy Bloody Mary...yummy.  We can also try the Lapu Lapu at the Poly.



Extra Spicey is the best....Ive not enjoyed one in such a long time but I did have a couple Mint Juliups at the Ky Derby a couple Satdy's ago..my first time back since college.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, are there any groups going to WDW or DL in Oct 08 ?



Don't know about the World but I am at the Land every month. . .at the very least.  .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't know about the World but I am at the Land every month. . .at the very least.  .



  Some friends and I are planning a trip to DL this Oct. Ive never been... we are meeting tonight to start planning..I will get back with more details.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Some friends and I are planning a trip to DL this Oct. Ive never been... we are meeting tonight to start planning..I will get back with more details.



Let me know. . .always happy to play tour guide. . .its my home away from home. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me know. . .always happy to play tour guide. . .its my home away from home. . .



 Thanks, we are going to fly in Oct 24th on a Friday and then fly back on Friday the 31st...I think the first day we may go to the Ocean and have to find a good deal for a rental car for the week...any ideas?


----------



## E-Rock

31 year old male disney fanatic.... married though sorry.

Drives my wife nuts though... I have yet to break her into the Disney way 

We're recentlyweds (Aug 2007) and hence we haven't had a chance to head down there together.  She will see the light!!!!


----------



## Lemming_of_the_BDA

Hey I want in on the fun, I'm still waiting for my prince to come.  I think I've been spoiled by Aladdin.


----------



## Bloodhound

Ok  so why is my ticker not working I just added?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Ok  so why is my ticker not working I just added?



Its the way you added it. . .but seriously I cannot help with the right way. . .lol.

Okay, so after your trip to the coast. . .which should be in beach cities and not OC beaches. . .lol.  I will help with the rest of the trip. . .let me know. .  .


----------



## Bloodhound

Ok i got the ticker working...let hope ...lol


----------



## Bloodhound

We have 4 guys in our group, Im the youngest. We all have been freinds since college. We had our frist trip together last Sept to WDW...we are all straight for those inquireing minds that want to know.....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> We have 4 guys in our group, Im the youngest. We all have been freinds since college. We had our frist trip together last Sept to WDW...we are all straight for those inquireing minds that want to know.....lol



well that was a bit important. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

What are the Best Big Thrill Rides in DL and C?


----------



## Bloodhound

BTW...Im the youngest at 47 and we  each are white male Disney Fanatics we like all the big rides alot of the shows and all the 3-D shows...I think I likes the animals alot more in AK especially the birds show


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> BTW...Im the youngest at 47 and we  each are white male Disney Fanatics we like all the big rides alot of the shows and all the 3-D shows...I think I likes the animals alot more in AK especially the birds show



Well I am nearly the oldest in my group at 47. . .lol.  Nice to meet you. . .

Big thrill rides. . .at DCA you want to ride TOT, Grizzly River Rapids, Soarin and California Screamin.  At DL, you want to make sure to ride Star Tours, Space Mountain, Matterhorn, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Indiana Jones Adventure, Splash Mountain, Haunted Mansion and of course Pirates of the Caribbean. . .

Those would be my MAJOR must rides. . .


----------



## Happymom34

My husband would be quick to say there are!


----------



## PirateMel

Bloodhound said:


> BTW...Im the youngest at 47 and we  each are white male Disney Fanatics we like all the big rides alot of the shows and all the 3-D shows...I think I likes the animals alot more in AK especially the birds show



AK is my Favorite, besides MK 
I could ride the safari all day if I could.

Maybe i just might one day


----------



## oilheadbob

Yes, men who are fanantical about Disney are out there and I am one of them.  As I type this I am listening to the Pod cast and wishing I was there now.  My wife and I have been to the World twice in the last 6 months and I wish we could go again this year.  Disney Rocks!!


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well I am nearly the oldest in my group at 47. . .lol.  Nice to meet you. . .
> 
> Big thrill rides. . .at DCA you want to ride TOT, Grizzly River Rapids, Soarin and California Screamin.  At DL, you want to make sure to ride Star Tours, Space Mountain, Matterhorn, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Indiana Jones Adventure, Splash Mountain, Haunted Mansion and of course Pirates of the Caribbean. . .
> 
> Those would be my MAJOR must rides. . .



  Nice to meet you  and  We like the same type rides ...Ive only been to WDW and we didnt get to ride RnR due to rehab.. but we rode everything there in all the parks over and over.... but nobody want to go to DTD but me after we finished the parks at 10pm...go figure.. I walked them to death...lol ...I did finally talk 2 of them into going with me the other just wanted to go to sleep. Hey..I had never been and wanted to experiance everything Disney Orlando had to offer ,..we even played the tough mini golf course. We didnt go to water parks though...but we did go swimming in our AS Music pool a few mornings before the parks.  So Im a new Disney Fanatic. I was in Disney hybernation since I was a kid and one trip to WDW is all it took..Im enjoy reading Trip Reports and may even start a pre trippie...who knows...lol
         Ok, next question ...we plan to eat most meals off property to save money ...do you know of any good eatery deals close to the parks we are getting a rental car?   We might tour Hollywood Bld as well...not sure
               Also what are the best shows DLR/DCA?


----------



## Bloodhound

PirateMel said:


> AK is my Favorite, besides MK
> I could ride the safari all day if I could.
> 
> Maybe i just might one day



  That would be great if you got an early start when they wernt hidding from the heat...I grew up watching worderfull world of disney, Wild Kingdom, Ocean Adventures of Jaques Coustoe (sp?)  Now I watch the travel channel and animal planet alot 
        I enjoy trying foods from different cultures  so Im wondering if the west cost has its own unique cusine?  Anyone care to comment? other than my bad spelling...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay Disneyland food outside of the park . . .Well, the Jolly Roger restaurant across the street is pretty standard diner fare and is decent.  There are lots of restaurants in Anaheim, depends on what you are looking for. . .

As for east coast/west coast fare. . .The BEST mexican is on the west coast. . .can't get a decent salsa on the east coast. . .and NO ONE uses enough heat on the east coast. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Disneyland food outside of the park . . .Well, the Jolly Roger restaurant across the street is pretty standard diner fare and is decent.  There are lots of restaurants in Anaheim, depends on what you are looking for. . .
> 
> As for east coast/west coast fare. . .The BEST mexican is on the west coast. . .can't get a decent salsa on the east coast. . .and NO ONE uses enough heat on the east coast. . .



  Hi, what shows do you like best in DLR?DCA?  

I do like mexican and salsa...we have Mexican Rest. in the area  all ran by Mexicans so I will be comparing that  to that out on the west coast.


----------



## DARuss

I just popped in here and have not read through the thread but yes they do exist.  If you haven't found it yet look into the Disney Dads club.  There is a link in my siggy that will get you there.


----------



## stopher1

I'm so excited to be headed to So Cal in about 52 hours, and DL in about 65 hours or so!!!  Can't wait to get my fix!    I was there about 8 weeks ago - maybe 9, and am dying to get back...


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone, I started a Dis Meet Thread today for anyone interested for Disneyland/DCA Oct 24th - 26th? There are four straight white males in our group.  Im Pluto. Married with kids and now my first grandchild is a week old this past Tuesday.   Donald, Mickey, and Goofy are single and never been married. Im (Pluto) the youngest at 47. We all are disney fanatics Maybe someone might like to join us for a ride on ToT, POTC etc etc or maybe or a dole whip ( Or a Adult Beverage Maybe at House of Blues) a link to the thread is below to the dis meet. 
    We (the 4 big guys) all met in college at Western Kentucky University around 1980 and have been friends ever since and had our frist trip to WDW last Sept 2007 (TR in signature by DonaldTDuck)


----------



## ChevyNat

DisneydaveCT said:


> It has been a long time since I posted anything on the singles threads  , but this one made me .  My Disney  also .
> 
> Hello to everyone who remembers me, and hello to those I have not met before.
> 
> I am straight male who loves Disney., but I am very much involved with a  .



I remember you! I'm happy to see that you are still going strong with your   Wish you all the best!


----------



## Bloodhound

Dole Whips all around for my new freinds here on the Dis....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Disneyland food outside of the park . . .Well, the Jolly Roger restaurant across the street is pretty standard diner fare and is decent.  There are lots of restaurants in Anaheim, depends on what you are looking for. . .
> 
> As for east coast/west coast fare. . .The BEST mexican is on the west coast. . .can't get a decent salsa on the east coast. . .and NO ONE uses enough heat on the east coast. . .



Where is everyone? I do like Mexican and warm salsa but habinaros are too hot for me....lol


----------



## Keneke

Yup, male Disney fanatic right here. I walk into the Disney Store without flinching (and then go next door to Hot Topic without batting an eye). I'd visit Disney every year if I could afford it, and had the right person to share it with. I eagerly await each new Pixar pic.


----------



## Bloodhound

Here Nursey, Nursey, Nursey ....Darcey where are you!   lol ....I know youve been to WDW .... But get back into your Dising...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Here Nursey, Nursey, Nursey ....Darcey where are you!   lol ....I know youve been to WDW .... But get back into your Dising...lol



I am here, I have just been WORKING WORKING WORKING. . .crazy busy working.  I miss hanging out.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, glad to see you back here on this thread.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, glad to see you back here on this thread.



Its been rough since getting back from vacation. . .I went straight back to work with no breaks for 5 nights after I returned.  I am off tonight but then work 3 nights more. . .and then off for 5 days. . .YAY. . .might head to the Land for that weekend. . .gotta see if it works out. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Its been rough since getting back from vacation. . .I went straight back to work with no breaks for 5 nights after I returned.  I am off tonight but then work 3 nights more. . .and then off for 5 days. . .YAY. . .might head to the Land for that weekend. . .gotta see if it works out. . .


 
 I hope you make it to the land ...sound like you could use a break.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I hope you make it to the land ...sound like you could use a break.



I had a 7-day break, but I need a vacation from my vacation. . .lol.  If I do get there, is there anything you all want me to check out for you?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I had a 7-day break, but I need a vacation from my vacation. . .lol.  If I do get there, is there anything you all want me to check out for you?



I dont know enough about DL to ask you to check out anything..But if you could  take some nice pics and describe them?....I think that will do nicely. Thanks so much for asking.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I dont know enough about DL to ask you to check out anything..But if you could  take some nice pics and describe them?....I think that will do nicely. Thanks so much for asking.



Ohhhh, Pics of DLR. . .I LOVE to do that. . .I might actually already have some in my photobucket account that may help. . .I'll check it out and put some stuff together for you all. . .that could be helpful. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ohhhh, Pics of DLR. . .I LOVE to do that. . .I might actually already have some in my photobucket account that may help. . .I'll check it out and put some stuff together for you all. . .that could be helpful. . .



Yes...thanks you very much.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes...thanks you very much.



You are welcome. . .


----------



## Nibbles

So I'm an adult male...but I'm not sure whether I'm on the side of "fan" as opposed to "fanatic."  What's the criteria?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nibbles said:


> So I'm an adult male...but I'm not sure whether I'm on the side of "fan" as opposed to "fanatic."  What's the criteria?



 whatever you are.. we  you with open arms


----------



## nurse.darcy

Nibbles said:


> So I'm an adult male...but I'm not sure whether I'm on the side of "fan" as opposed to "fanatic."  What's the criteria?



Fan, fanatic. . .its all the same in our eyes. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ohhhh, Pics of DLR. . .I LOVE to do that. . .I might actually already have some in my photobucket account that may help. . .I'll check it out and put some stuff together for you all. . .that could be helpful. . .



Hi, did you find any pics? When did u decide to go to DLR?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, did you find any pics? When did u decide to go to DLR?



Dear, I just got off from WAYYYYYY too many work days.  I am off for the next 5 days and promise to put something together for you by tomorrow night. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Dear, I just got off from WAYYYYYY too many work days.  I am off for the next 5 days and promise to put something together for you by tomorrow night. . .



Thanks, I hope you have a relaxing 5 days off.


----------



## nurse.darcy

No problem. . .


----------



## Rora

There most certainly are Male Disney Fanactics!! I know a man who is _obsessed_ with Disney. He loves it so much- he rarely listens to anything but Disney music, only takes vacations to Disney, must buy everything that has a Disney character on it, purchases all Disney movies, and sees every Disney movie in the theater. He's a good kind of crazy! 

He's my husband to be and I couldn't be happier. 

Your Prince Charming, who loves Disney, will be coming around shortly, I'm sure!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Weve  got our flights and car rental book in case the rates go up due to high gas prices...we may find a better deal later...so its offical were going to DisneyLand


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Weve  got our flights and car rental book in case the rates go up due to high gas prices...we may find a better deal later...so its offical were going to DisneyLand



Awesome. . .Are you all flying into LA or OC (that's Los Angeles or Orange County - John Wayne Airport)


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Awesome. . .Are you all flying into LA or OC (that's Los Angeles or Orange County - John Wayne Airport)




were flying into John Wayne


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> were flying into John Wayne



Perfect. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, I just back from a wonderfull BBQ Cookout with coolers full of beer, wine coolers, mike's hard lemonade....I was the Drunken Corn Hole Champion of the day.. (it only took 4 beers on a empty stomack drank way too fast cause it was hot and humid)...LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I just back from a wonderfull BBQ Cookout with coolers full of beer, wine coolers, mike's hard lemonade....I was the Drunken Corn Hole Champion of the day.. (it only took 4 beers on a empty stomack drank way too fast cause it was hot and humid)...LOL



Sounds like what happened to me at the World. . .too much drink on an empty stomach and no water chasers. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds like what happened to me at the World. . .too much drink on an empty stomach and no water chasers. . .lol






yup ...that was me for sure....we did have a feast after being declared the undefeated corn hole champs...we were playing corn hole in the hot sun drinking beer a long time and had a blast


----------



## Bloodhound

Ok where did everyone go?


----------



## BigANT 61

they went in there corn hole.


----------



## ttester9612

Most of us are still here.  Since being back from WDW, we're all very busy catching up on work (at least I am).  Don't have time to read and keep up with all the posts.


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Independance Day Everyone


----------



## Colleen1011

I am a 26 yr. old  single mom and I am trying to figure out where do you go to meet a nice guy, someone preferably who enjoys Disney as much as I do?


----------



## Disney Bachelor

I'm a guy and I'd consider myself a Disney fanatic.  Although I'm very cynical and pessimistic about most everything else in life, I'm a sucker for that Disney Pixie Dust and Magic.  

Maybe it is because I connect Disney with a feeling of wonder from my childhood, or maybe I'm just fascinated by how the whole Disney phenomenon grew out of a simple idea between two friends, Iwerks and Disney.  

Anyway, I've collected all the area music from the parks, and have a constant loop going of background Disney music in my home.  I drink from my Pop Century mug everyday, and my ringtone is "Please stand clear of the doors..."

So to answer the original post, yes...Disney guys exist and I'm one of them.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

i swear that my dad is one of the biggest disney fanatics in the world


----------



## jnzimm

Male 54 married and a fanatic. I would go @ least twice a year if I could get my wife to go that often.


----------



## AGrumpyFan

Hello my name is Brian.  im a 30 yr old  father of a 7 yr old girl.   im a huge disney fanatic and so is my daughter. we like all theme parks and have a good collections of movies and theme park music.. i am a nice disney guy who is trying to find a sweet disney girl..


----------



## mjperry

Single m 31  here Disney Freak  you can contact me monorailco  on yahoo messanger.


----------



## black562

Yes, I'm a newly single man who loves Disney.  In fact, back when I was married I even had an entire room decorated in nothing but Disney...adding to it every year.  I still have the stuff...just had to sell the house...LOL.


----------



## Sha

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello my name is Brian.  im a 30 yr old  father of a 7 yr old girl.   im a huge disney fanatic and so is my daughter. we like all theme parks and have a good collections of movies and theme park music.. i am a nice disney guy who is trying to find a sweet disney girl..





black562 said:


> Yes, I'm a newly single man who loves Disney.  In fact, back when I was married I even had an entire room decorated in nothing but Disney...adding to it every year.  I still have the stuff...just had to sell the house...LOL.



Welcome back Brian (or was that on another thread ) and welcome Joe Black! (now I want to watch that movie again, Meet Joe Black). There are a couple other threads you may want to check out. Here are the links:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

would post others but looks like Joe is finding them LOL


----------



## Rlbren

My dh is a HUGE Disney fan and always has been. We're not leaving for 33 days and he already has his carry-on and suitcase packed.  He loves to pin trade and is currently going through his collection now. His biggest wish is to buy enough points on DVC to live on property. We both use to work there. He was in transportation and loved every minute of it. He went to Wal-mart the other day to stock up on ponchos to give out to families w/ children who get caught in a rain storm. DH made a countdown calender w/ mickey heads that we take turns removing everyday.

We've even started planning our next trip and we haven't even left on this one. 

Yep...he is a tyed in the wool..full fledge Disney fanatic.


----------



## Sha

Rlbren said:


> My dh is a HUGE Disney fan and always has been. We're not leaving for 33 days and he already has his carry-on and suitcase packed. He loves to pin trade and is currently going through his collection now. His biggest wish is to buy enough points on DVC to live on property. We both use to work there. He was in transportation and loved every minute of it. He went to Wal-mart the other day to stock up on ponchos to give out to families w/ children who get caught in a rain storm. DH made a countdown calender w/ mickey heads that we take turns removing everyday.
> 
> We've even started planning our next trip and we haven't even left on this one.
> 
> Yep...he is a tyed in the wool..full fledge Disney fanatic.


 
that is awesome! and why not plan for other trips... I have 2 in 2009 that I am working on (with others) and then 3, wait... 4 others still this year (and that is outside of trips with some family etc)


----------



## ToddRN

I absolutely love Disney... its about the perfect place to go for a vacation.  I grew up watching Disney on Sunday nights.  Fun memories, simple times, and Uncle Walt talking about his dreams and plans!!!  I am 48 going on about 21 or so...   I am planning to go 2nd week of October 08.


----------



## ttester9612

ToddRN said:


> I absolutely love Disney... its about the perfect place to go for a vacation.  I grew up watching Disney on Sunday nights.  Fun memories, simple times, and Uncle Walt talking about his dreams and plans!!!  I am 48 going on about 21 or so...   I am planning to go 2nd week of October 08.



I remember watching Disney on Sundays.  Couldn't' wait to come inside after playing to watch the new Disney movie.  That was the good old days.


----------



## webster76

Amen to that! I ,too , watched Disney on Sunday nights and the Mickey Mouse Club. I love going down to WDW because each time it's like being a kid again-no responsibilities, no boss, just relax and enjoy. I'm probably more excited about running into Mickey than any one else in my family (kind of embarrassing but I don't care!) At least once a trip I get teary just because I"m in such an incredible place of innocence and childhood that I think most anyone can relate to.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

31 male and love disney world


----------



## MATTERHORN

lovemickeyshouse said:


> 31 male and love disney world



Hi Mike!! Not sure if you've been on this thread before or not, but WELCOME anyways!!! It's a lot of fun and I've met lots of great people!  

Andrea


----------



## Santina7707

I wouldn't call my dh a fanatic, but he definitely loves all things Disney.  He's recently started showing an interest in the man behind the magic...the one and only Walt Disney.  He's reading his bio, buying his documentaries etc.  He even started a Disney DVD collection for our future kids...i love it!


----------



## lichevyguy

41m  going on 14  i love the mouse


----------



## NH_Bubba

Santina7707 said:


> I wouldn't call my dh a fanatic, but he definitely loves all things Disney.  He's recently started showing an interest in the man behind the magic...the one and only Walt Disney.  He's reading his bio, buying his documentaries etc.  He even started a Disney DVD collection for our future kids...i love it!



Warn him that collecting Disney Movies is Adictive. I started buying them for my Mom (or so I told everyone) and after she Past away I couldn't stop. I now have every Disney Full Length animated feature on VHS and have started collecting the Collector Versions that they've been releasing on DVD.

Help me I can't Stop


----------



## MATTERHORN

NH_Bubba said:


> Warn him that collecting Disney Movies is Adictive. I started buying them for my Mom (or so I told everyone) and after she Past away I couldn't stop. I now have every Disney Full Length animated feature on VHS and have started collecting the Collector Versions that they've been releasing on DVD.
> 
> Help me I can't Stop



There is nothing wrong with that and I'll doubt you'll get any of us here to help stop you!!!  

Andrea


----------



## lissaD02

I'm new to the DIS and found this quite funny.
I am also searching for a man who LOVES Disney!!
I was married and every time I would ask my ex husband to go to Disney you would think I asked him to put a hot poker in his eye(not the reason we got divorced..lol). 
The first thing I did after we divorced was booked a trip!! 
Me and the kids go in December and I can not wait!!


----------



## Sha

lissaD02 said:


> I'm new to the DIS and found this quite funny.
> I am also searching for a man who LOVES Disney!!
> I was married and every time I would ask my ex husband to go to Disney you would think I asked him to put a hot poker in his eye(not the reason we got divorced..lol).
> The first thing I did after we divorced was booked a trip!!
> Me and the kids go in December and I can not wait!!


 
Welcome Lissa! Check out the other singles threads... got some trips in planning for this year and next!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

lissaD02 said:


> I'm new to the DIS and found this quite funny.
> I am also searching for a man who LOVES Disney!!
> I was married and every time I would ask my ex husband to go to Disney you would think I asked him to put a hot poker in his eye(not the reason we got divorced..lol).
> The first thing I did after we divorced was booked a trip!!
> Me and the kids go in December and I can not wait!!



Welcome to the boards!! Laughing about the hot poker, I feel ya!!  Not long till your trip now!!

Andrea


----------



## DisneyTN

Yes, we do exist.  27 M here who isn't afraid to admit he'd pick a trip to Disney World over a trip to the ballpark anyday.  (Not that I have anything against the ballpark...I do love them).  But Disney has always been top priority.  Nothing un-manly about liking the Mouse.  
(And if anybody tells you otherwise, then they're probably jealous that you have more fun than they do.)


----------



## DisneydaveCT

lissaD02 said:


> The first thing I did after we divorced was booked a trip!!



When my wife asked me for a divorce, I did the same thing.  I found inexpensive air fare and flew off for a long weekend at OKW.

And in the final divorce, I got to keep the  DVC membership which I have been enjoying with my DD ever since.


----------



## xnascar2x

I'm 33 and love everything about Disney.


----------



## Natalie_89

im lookin for a guy who loves disney ive never met one tho   they should have disney single nights in bars lol xx


----------



## MATTERHORN

Well they do exist, but I can tell you, there are NONE in Las Vegas!!! Keep your hopes up though Natalie!!


Andrea


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> Well they do exist, but I can tell you, there are NONE in Las Vegas!!!


There's one in New Jersey!  

This should speak for itself...


NJGuy3 said:


>


----------



## MATTERHORN

NJGuy3 said:


> There's one in New Jersey!
> 
> This should speak for itself...



Hey!! Great pics, awesome fruit bowl!!


Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

Nice Pictures 

If I could post one I would be able to show you my gallery wall of Disney


----------



## ANTSS2001

lissaD02 said:


> I'm new to the DIS and found this quite funny.
> I am also searching for a man who LOVES Disney!!
> I was married and every time I would ask my ex husband to go to Disney you would think I asked him to put a hot poker in his eye(not the reason we got divorced..lol).
> The first thing I did after we divorced was booked a trip!!
> Me and the kids go in December and I can not wait!!







NJGuy3 said:


> There's one in New Jersey!
> 
> This should speak for itself...



Lovely!!!!


----------



## CinderALLIE

I can't find a guy who likes Disney either!! It's like they say all the good ones are taken, lol.

NJGUY3, your pics are nice, I've been told my room is like the Furniture store ad(can't remember company at moment) where you are taking someone home and they see your room and leave.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

So nice to see guys that like disney..im almost 24 and people think im crazy when i tell them i love disney...i have never found a guy my age that enjoyed disney!


----------



## Nie0214

My senior prom date (Oy, over 4 years ago now..) was one of my good friends and a Disney lover. He would go every year with his mom. He wore a Mickey vest with his tux, and nobody could believe that I was okay with it. (It was _so _him, how could I not have been okay with it? The prom is for fun!)






We compromised, I told him he had to wear a black bow and not the Mickey one.  I liked it!


----------



## wonderlanne

HOORAY for ToddRN!!!  Finally somebody my age!

Anybody here planning a trip to d'land paris?


----------



## rebecca06261

Nie0214 said:


>



That's gotta be one of the coolest things I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Nie0214

rebecca06261 said:


> That's gotta be one of the coolest things I've seen in a long time!


----------



## PirateMel

Nie0214 said:


> My senior prom date (Oy, over 4 years ago now..) was one of my good friends and a Disney lover. He would go every year with his mom. He wore a Mickey vest with his tux, and nobody could believe that I was okay with it. (It was _so _him, how could I not have been okay with it? The prom is for fun!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We compromised, I told him he had to wear a black bow and not the Mickey one.  I liked it!



That is sooo awesome!


----------



## Brocktoon

Blueeyes101817 said:


> So nice to see guys that like disney..im almost 24 and people think im crazy when i tell them i love disney...i have never found a guy my age that enjoyed disney!


 
Are you sure it's a Disney thing, or is it because you live in Jersey and are listed as a Cowboys fan   

Sorry, couldn't resist ... that's a rarity in these parts, espcially in the Philly area.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Blueeyes101817 said:


> So nice to see guys that like disney..im almost 24 and people think im crazy when i tell them i love disney...i have never found a guy my age that enjoyed disney!



She don't like to flirted with by older guys too 
E A G L E S


----------



## ttester9612

Nie0214 said:


> My senior prom date (Oy, over 4 years ago now..) was one of my good friends and a Disney lover. He would go every year with his mom. He wore a Mickey vest with his tux, and nobody could believe that I was okay with it. (It was _so _him, how could I not have been okay with it? The prom is for fun!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We compromised, I told him he had to wear a black bow and not the Mickey one.  I liked it!



I love it....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nie0214 said:


>



Nie!!!!!!!!!!1  love the pic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nie0214

ANTSS2001 said:


> Nie!!!!!!!!!!1  love the pic!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha, thanks!


----------



## KatrinaJ91

My hubby is a Disney fan.....not quite as a fanatic as I am, but he loves our trips and Disney movies and memorabilia.  He's read books about Walt and enjoys all things Disney!


----------



## leanan

Pip Loves Mickey said:


> I am a 31 year old Disney Fanatic and I have never met a man who likes Disney even 1/4 of as much as I do  !!  Do they even exist?  Once they put in sports    Is all their capacity for fun-loving and free-spiritedness (is that a word?)  removed?    I hope not!!   All can not be lost!!
> 
> Help me please!!



I was with a male disney fanatic but fun loving and free spirited he was not. He made me miserable and was a complete control freak.


----------



## adminjedi

I am so fortunate to have found a wonderful husband: romantic, kind, giving, thoughtful, and a Disney World Fanatic! He had been about 10 times before we met and I had been once. In our 2.5 years of marriage we have been 3 times and have 2 two-week trips planned for 2009 - and that isn't enough for us ;-) We have 690 points in 3 contracts and we still want more (keep in mind, we have 5 kids so we need 2 bdrm suites)!
Yes - men who love Disney or Disneyworld exist! And some of them have wives (and kids) who love to be there with them!


----------



## CinRell

MATTERHORN said:


> Well they do exist, but I can tell you, there are NONE in Las Vegas!!! Keep your hopes up though Natalie!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



I'm having a heck of a time finding one here in Ohio too, Matty! Keeping fingers crossed for me AND you to find the perfect prince.. even if HE has to relocate!


----------



## cheshirekitty

Ah, the key is to TURN them into a Disney fanatic...it's not hard to do once you get them to go once!!


----------



## CinRell

cheshirekitty said:


> Ah, the key is to TURN them into a Disney fanatic...it's not hard to do once you get them to go once!!



I tried that. Twice. I'd rather have one ready-made


----------



## cheshirekitty

CinRell said:


> I tried that. Twice. I'd rather have one ready-made



Haha, yeah, I would definitely say that a requirement to make this happen is that they do generally have to be a more free-spirited , young at heart type person.  Though ready made would be a lot less work...


----------



## MATTERHORN

CinRell said:


> I'm having a heck of a time finding one here in Ohio too, Matty! Keeping fingers crossed for me AND you to find the perfect prince.. even if HE has to relocate!



Right! I'm all about that!! Atleast you have a slight advantage, most of them seem to atleast be on the east coast! 

Andrea


----------



## CinRell

MATTERHORN said:


> Right! I'm all about that!! Atleast you have a slight advantage, most of them seem to atleast be on the east coast!
> 
> Andrea



Grass is always greener.. I was just thinking the same about the west coast LOL!


----------



## MATTERHORN

CinRell said:


> Grass is always greener.. I was just thinking the same about the west coast LOL!



Good, it's settled then! We'll do a house swap like in "The Holiday"!!  

Andrea


----------



## CinRell

MATTERHORN said:


> Good, it's settled then! We'll do a house swap like in "The Holiday"!!
> 
> Andrea



Don't tease. I'm totally game. Can you take over my job for me too? And do puppy mill rescue?  It's fun. I promise....


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Male Disney fans do exist, even single ones like me (who is in no hurry to be coupled), but I'm not going again (God willing) until at least 2009.

Jim


----------



## tigger813

DH and I are both Disney freaks. He's the one who hooked me on the Disboards. He just started the Dis Fantasy Football league. We have two trips booked and 1 in the making for 12/2010. He wears Disney shirts most days and has a section on his home page with all the Disney web sites he reads daily. Plus he's an avid podcast listener.


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> ...most of them seem to at least be on the east coast!
> 
> Andrea


Oh...such as New Jersey?


----------



## cheshirekitty

NJGuy3 said:


> Oh...such as New Jersey?



Jersey don't got nothing but dirty Italian boys...


----------



## NJGuy3

cheshirekitty said:


> Jersey don't got nothing but dirty Italian boys...



Wrong! Try again...


----------



## cheshirekitty

ok...dirty, italian, disney loving boys???


----------



## NJGuy3

Try this...very clean, OCD, Italian, Disney fan.


----------



## FireDancer

I am a 30 year old Disney fanatic.  It does seem that we are a little outnumbered by the ladies though.


----------



## cheshirekitty

NJGuy3 said:


> Try this...very clean, OCD, Italian, Disney fan.



Fair enough  

ETA:  But I didn't mean clean in the literal sense, like you keep yourself clean, or like to clean your place.  I was talking all mental....dirty minds.  tee hee


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Try this...very clean, OCD, Italian, Disney fan.



That is Leo...lol 100%


----------



## CinRell

FireDancer said:


> I am a 30 year old Disney fanatic.  It does seem that we are a little outnumbered by the ladies though.



You're complaining?  Hello, Neighbor.. I'm in Bedford


----------



## FireDancer

CinRell said:


> You're complaining? Hello, Neighbor.. I'm in Bedford


 
Nope, not complaining.  Hello neighbor, there are a lot of Ohio Disers.


----------



## CinRell

FireDancer said:


> Nope, not complaining.  Hello neighbor, there are a lot of Ohio Disers.



Of course. Ohio's the best


----------



## rebecca06261

cheshirekitty said:


> Jersey don't got nothing but dirty Italian boys...





NJGuy3 said:


> Wrong! Try again...





cheshirekitty said:


> ok...dirty, italian, disney loving boys???





NJGuy3 said:


> Try this...very clean, OCD, Italian, Disney fan.





cheshirekitty said:


> Fair enough
> 
> ETA:  But I didn't mean clean in the literal sense, like you keep yourself clean, or like to clean your place.  I was talking all mental....dirty minds.  tee hee



Sorry was lurking and had to comment:

  LOVE Cheshirekitty's sarcastic charm and impeccable timing!  

So sad Leo didn't get it..  


Poor Leo...


----------



## MATTERHORN

cheshirekitty said:


> Fair enough
> 
> ETA:  But I didn't mean clean in the literal sense, like you keep yourself clean, or like to clean your place.  I was talking all mental....dirty minds.  tee hee



She got you there, Leo!!  


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

cheshirekitty said:


> Jersey don't got nothing but dirty Italian boys...



Thanks for the warning!!!   

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

FireDancer said:


> I am a 30 year old Disney fanatic.  It does seem that we are a little outnumbered by the ladies though.



Welcome to the boards!!! 


Andrea


----------



## ahoff

FireDancer said:


> I am a 30 year old Disney fanatic.  It does seem that we are a little outnumbered by the ladies though.




Hey, another of Donald's Defiant Dashers!  Now there are three of us here.


----------



## cheshirekitty

ahoff said:


> Hey, another of Donald's Defiant Dashers!  Now there are three of us here.



Ugh, Long Island = trouble.  I should know, that's where I'm originally from.


----------



## ahoff

Trouble in River City with a capital T and that rhymes with P and that stands for pool.

I plan on leaving in the next few years myself.  Where are you from, I am out in the east end.


----------



## cheshirekitty

East Meadow

And my whole family makes fun of me for living in NJ.  haha


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

cheshirekitty said:


> East Meadow
> 
> And my whole family makes fun of me for living in NJ.  haha



still waiting for you to approve the myspace friend request i sent you


----------



## chefcyric23

Im 32 and Im a huge fan of disney. I love pin collecting, and shot glass collecting. I love taking pictures with characters and learning all sorts of things about disney. And yes, I am single.


----------



## MsKdubsy

Hi, Im a fun loving gal who has always loved Disney world with a purple heart of passion even though Ive never been and will be going in dec for 4 days possibly more. I cant seem to find a wild crazy disney loving fella either although I know theyre out there because I see guys with mickey shirts on or guys who like disney produced movies     I hope everyone gets their wish of finding the unltimate happiness and please dont feel alone. Theyre out there for sure but in hiding.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

chefcyric23 said:


> Im 32 and Im a huge fan of disney. I love pin collecting, and shot glass collecting. I love taking pictures with characters and learning all sorts of things about disney. And yes, I am single.



Welcome aboard 32 in a few weeks myself


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Brocktoon said:


> Are you sure it's a Disney thing, or is it because you live in Jersey and are listed as a Cowboys fan
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist ... that's a rarity in these parts, espcially in the Philly area.


I know, crazy right?! I love those cowboys though! it is funny because on sundays during football season when im wearing my jersey, i meet so many cowboys fans!


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks for the warning!!!
> 
> Andrea


Warning?? 
Actually, you already checked my references...


----------



## Dan43

<==== I get made fun of for how much i love disney.
my girlfriend thinks i have issues, haha.


----------



## MATTERHORN

NJGuy3 said:


> Warning??
> Actually, you already checked my references...



That's true!! My reputable sources have given me good references.


Andrea


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> That's true!! My reputable sources have given me good references.
> 
> Andrea


Of course...did you expect anything anything less of my references?  

Damn...if only I was given warnings in my past...


----------



## MATTERHORN

NJGuy3 said:


> Of course...did you expect anything anything less of my references?
> 
> Damn...if only I was given warnings in my past...



That's what happens when you don't get the full report ahead of time like I do! You'll learn!

Andrea


----------



## mousefit

I'm new...here.  28/M  I go to Disneyland at the very least once a month.  I just got back today from a 3 day trip.  I also Ran the Disney 5K yesterday for the first time.


----------



## NJGuy3

MATTERHORN said:


> That's what happens when you don't get the full report ahead of time like I do! You'll learn!
> 
> Andrea



Yeah...from now on, a list of references is required. So...speaking of which...oh wait, haven't I already received yours?  

"I'll learn"...Oh...I've learned alright!


----------



## over

over here! hi!  im 23


----------



## Brocktoon

cheshirekitty said:


> East Meadow
> 
> And my whole family makes fun of me for living in NJ. haha


 
Here's my simplified take on NJ ... You can divide it up into two states, North and South Jersey.

North Jersey would be the areas north of the Princeton area, and might as well be considered the suburbs of NYC and LI

South Jersey would be Princeton/Trenton and south, and can just be considered a Philly burb annex.

Usually all I need to ask is Eagles/Flyers fan, or Giants/Devils fan?


----------



## Brocktoon

Blueeyes101817 said:


> I know, crazy right?! I love those cowboys though! it is funny because on sundays during football season when im wearing my jersey, i meet so many cowboys fans!


 
You're a brave soul for wearing that jersey in public around here 

Actually, Philly fans get a bad rap (and rightly so as we can be brutal), but the worst fans I've come across in the NE are Redskins fans. I've had objects thrown at me several times while wearing Eagles gear down in DC, and I've also had a friend who was jumped at a Redskins game a few years back. I won't hold it against all of DC/VA though ... idiots are idiots wherever you go.


----------



## networktek

28 and i love disney


----------



## DisneyBound2007

I'm a 23 year old dis man from Northern NJ and have only been to WDW 3 times ('87, '97, '07....and def need to start shortening the gap between trips) but it just does something to me that takes away all my cares and make me happy...don't know how to describe it.  I'm looking for that special lady who might share in those interests....so yes, we are out there...I'm beginning to wonder if the ladies are out there. If you are let me know and maybe we can chat


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

Sorry but they seem to get grabbed up when discovered!

My fiance is at least as nutty about Disney as I am!!!


----------

